#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-25
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 207 building (started: 20140825 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 207 DONE (finished: 20140825 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/207.changes ===
<Mirv> veebers: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/legacy-lp1352889/+merge/230241 not approved
<veebers> Mirv: ah rats, not the first time I've done that either :-P Thanks for the heads up, sorting it now
<Mirv> ;)
<veebers> Mirv: Have approved now, is there a button that I need to (re)push?
<Mirv> veebers: no buttons needed, thanks!
<veebers> Mirv: nw, thanks for sorting that out
<Mirv> now we just need a core-dev to approve the pkg changes :S but I'll have it done today.
<veebers> Mirv: awesome, thanks again :-)
<mardy> sil2100: hi! Do you know why silo 15 hasn't yet landed?
<Mirv> mardy: there seems to have been some sort of build error according to the spreadsheet
<Mirv> mardy: or maybe that thing is an erronous report in itself, but that's why it's red in the spreadsheet so no-one has noticed it has actually been tested..
<Mirv> mardy: I think that's a false alarm that's totally Wellark's fault :) https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-015-1-build/9/console - he probably erronously tried to build a wrong silo
<mardy> Mirv: yes, I've seen the error message, but I honestly didn't understand what it means :-) The silo was built and tested
<Mirv> mardy: I'm running 'watch only' build on it now so that the status gets refreshed correctly
<mardy> Mirv: cool, that seems to have worked, thanks a lot! :-)
<Mirv> mardy: no problem :) but the MP:s are not approved
<Mirv> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-015-2-publish/5/console
<Mirv> or at least not top approved
<Mirv> dbarth: could you top-approve also those in that console log ^ ? you've already approved them in comments.
<mardy> Mirv: I just top-approved them myself :-)
<Mirv> dbarth: unping :)
<Mirv> so, now only packaging acks
<Mirv> mardy: hey. unfortunately the libaccounts-glib needs changes. the diff https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-015-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_libaccounts-glib_1.17+14.10.20140819.1-0ubuntu1.diff reveals that manual uploads from spring enabling multi-arch did not get merged to trunk, and they'd need to be added back (including changelog entries) :(
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libaccounts-glib/+changelog
<Mirv> ubuntu2 was just a rebuild, but ubuntu3 added the two multi-arch lines. so it should be just syncing changelog and adding back those two multi-arch lines
<mardy> Mirv: ah, OK, I'll try to fix that; the multi arch lines should be already in trunk, only the changelog is missing
<Mirv> mardy: the diff claims for some reason that the multi-arch lines are being removed in the current build
<mardy> Mirv: what diff?
 * mardy checks
<mardy> Mirv: yes, I guess you are right; I'll add those lines
<mardy> Mirv: is it important that I add the changelog entries as well?
<Mirv> mardy: thanks. it's a bit unfortunate this happens every now and then.
<Mirv> mardy: yes it is, since we don't want to erase history :) possibly easiest to copy paste from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/libaccounts-glib_1.15%2B14.04.20131126.2-0ubuntu3.debian.tar.gz (open in file-roller, open debian/changelog in gedit)
<mardy> Mirv: I pushed a couple of commits fixing that, can you please check?
<dbarth> Mirv: hi; while you're on webapps stuff, silo 2 can be freed; it's not ready for re-testing
<dbarth> Mirv: and line 12 is obsolete; can i just remove it from the spreadsheet?
<Mirv> mardy: looks perfect, thanks!
<mardy> Mirv: cool! So, what is the next step?
<Mirv> mardy: rebuilding the libaccounts-glib only
<Mirv> dbarth: ok, freed. should it be marked as "Ready?" "No" also?
<Mirv> dbarth: you can simply remove the line 12, go ahead
<Mirv> mardy: I just kicked a libaccounts-glib build, then
<mardy> Mirv: thanks
<tvoss> trainguards, can I have silos for line 39 and line 40?
<sil2100> tvoss: sure o/
<tvoss> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> tvoss: those are for utopic for now, yes?
<sil2100> Mirv: I see you're ssigning a silo for oSoMoN ? ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: yes :)
<oSoMoN> thanks guys :)
<Mirv> mardy: landing-015 is now built again, you maybe want to have a quick smoke test? the diff was of course only packaging and doesn't affect functionality at all.
<mardy> dbarth_: What do you think? I don't see the need to re-test it ^
<dbarth_> Mirv: i can do a quick smoke test no worries
<Mirv> dbarth_: thanks!
<Mirv> omg, meeting
<sil2100> It will be a very sad meeting
<dbarth_> hi trainguards; can i have a silo for line 29; thanks
<Mirv> dbarth_: utopic, yes? not rtm/14.09
<Mirv> (assuming)
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: I do not know if anybody is actively working on this issue -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1360582 I have not seen mvo online yet. But this bug killed the SDK, like totally. Not little, not just a bit, but ultimately.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360582 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "Can't manually install clicks "Signature verification error" since #205" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sil2100> bzoltan: we discussed that on the meeting, we're waiting for mvo and or jdstrand, although it seems to be caused by mvo's landing
<bzoltan> sil2100:  OK, I will make a simple AP tests for the SDK tools what people could run before landing something what effects the SDK
<Mirv> dbarth_: we'll need to finish the 015 and 010 landings first before line 29.
<Mirv> thostr_: pstolowski: please coordinate with Saviq on whether you can build, test and publish your line 34 before his landing-017 or not
<thostr_> Mirv: will do
<dbarth_> Mirv: 15 smoke tested; you can land
<dbarth_> Mirv: for 10, that's fine; i can do a rebuild if oSoMoN lands first
<Mirv> dbarth_: thanks, we'll just need packaging acks still
<satoris> Anyone have an idea what is causing this failure: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/thumbnailer-utopic-amd64-ci/18/console
<pstolowski> Mirv, it's fine, Saviq will remove it from his entry
<Mirv> satoris: looks like a jenkins problem and something for cihelp, but I'm not sure what's their availability today
<Mirv> pstolowski: ok then
<satoris> Thanks.
<Wellark> Mirv, mardy: whoops, sorry!
<Wellark> 15 and 12 are not that far of each other :)
<Mirv> :)
<dbarth_> Mirv: cool, silo 15 is migrating, can we have a new silo then?  ^^ ;)
<dbarth_> remember i freed silo 2 as well, as a special bonus
<Mirv> dbarth_: done now
<Mirv> 015 not yet merge&cleaned though since it's still in proposed
<dbarth_> Mirv: ty!
<asac> 12:40 < ogra> heh, so nothing landed in RTM since my last upload on friday ...
<asac> sil2100: ^
<ogra_> asac, it is painful ans awful for people using bzr atm
<asac> i know, doesnt change a thing though
<ogra_> we need that fixed before we force *everyone* into having to maintain two out of sync branches
<ogra_> which is something we wont be able to easily revert later
<asac> well, whatever isnt landing in stable now, isnt in stable
<ogra_> (and which contradicts the whole plan we initially had)
<asac> doesnt help
<ogra_> asac, right, because you only can land something in stable if you create a diverged branch atm
<asac> then do that
<sil2100> Well, *theoretically* you can already do this:
<ogra_> i wont, i will rather use debs now ... like most of us
<sil2100> (sneakily)
<sil2100> Fill in a landing with MR's for a ubuntu
<sil2100> And then below fill in the same landing for ubuntu-rtm but without any MPs, just source package names listed
<ogra_> then pull the source package out of the silo and re-land that in rtm
<ogra_> right
<asac> yeah, then do that
<ogra_> thats what we need
<asac> if you dont land you will not land
<sil2100> Yeah, troublesome (I'll try to make that much easier today) but still
<ogra_> and thats where we need to work towards in automation
<asac> dont hold your breath for automation. people that land in ubuntu only now are risking that their changes won't make it
<asac> -> diverging the baseline further, making live even harder for everyone who wants to land in both directions
<asac> lfie
<ogra_> asac, well, i think we need some wiggle room anyway ... we dont have rtm tests for krillin (well, we dont even have automated tests yet, its all manual)
<ogra_> so if we want to target that, there is still a good bunch of things missing
<asac> thats going to happen today
<ogra_> i would expect a few days til everything is fallen in place on all sides ... and while thats goinng on sil2100 can work on that extra PPA love
<asac> now that the channel is avail
<asac> ogra_: we wont get the stuff over then
<asac> thats the point. land your stuff in stable with N4 targetted then
<sil2100> I'll be loving it much more after lunch
<asac> we shouldnt allow folks to shoot themselves even more
<ogra_> asac, right, it is tricky to get anything over if you dont even have a reference image test
<asac> we have N4 and later today krillin too
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> anyway, deb landing is trivisal in both ... the bzr/MP landing needs some love first else we paint ourselves in an RTM corner with forcing two branches for each landing
<asac> we have the trick sil said
<ogra_> (in both -> ubuntu and rtm)
<asac> no need to be stuck
<ogra_> right
<asac> we need to stop now and replay whoevfer landed without landing in ubuntu-rtm
<ogra_> i am not stuck
<ogra_> but i think many people hold their feet still hoping for improvement first
<asac> thats not coming
<asac> if it comes it comes, but dont wait
<ogra_> i guess someone should outlin the source package step on the ML ;)
<ogra_> since up to now people onlykone the MP way
<ogra_> *only know
<asac> right, and so their changes are not landing in stable
<ogra_> yes ... since they dont know that process is also allowed
<ogra_> (see the ML discussion from the weekend)
<asac> for me those changes landed today are not meant for stable then. we certainly won't do the replaying
<asac> for them
 * jdstrand notes that bug #1360582 is not his bug (I got pinged earlier)
<ubot5> bug 1360582 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "Can't manually install clicks "Signature verification error" since #205" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360582
<ogra_> jdstrand, yes, thats mvo's
<ogra_> but it was fixed afaik
<jdstrand> ok cool
 * jdstrand is curious how
<ogra_> dunno, he had me test it and later provided a new landing
<ogra_> (which makes me assume he attempted to fix it with tht)
<jdstrand> ok, thanks
<ogra_> oh, thats the --allow-unauthenticate bit
<ogra_> the issue i tested for was "no clicks can be installed at all because click tries to create some dirs in /root/"
<ogra_> i know he fixed that one ... the one above was likely fallout of this
<sergiusens> ogra_: that one's not really fixed; the workarount is to use click install directly which I was told we shouldn't do
<ogra_> how else would you sideload a click package ?
<ogra_> jedi waves over your screen ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: pkcon install-local ...
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> that, yeah
<ogra_> (in fact thats what i use locally in my scripts ... thats what you get using scripts and never looking what you programmed initially :P )
<sergiusens> that's the dream; fire and forget and work always :-)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> thats what makes my dev mode changes so hard :(
<thostr_> can anybody reconfigure silo 12, please?
<om26er> Mirv, hey is there an image to test ?
<om26er> Mirv, on mako I mean
<sil2100> Saviq: hey!
<Saviq> sil2100, elo
<sil2100> Saviq: so, I see you have a silo ready for releasing
<Saviq> sil2100, actually...
<Saviq> sil2100, I need to take it back and push one small change and rebuild :/
<Saviq> sil2100, sorry for the noise, will have it ready in ~30mins
<sil2100> Saviq: I was thinking... I know that you have already published something to RTM for unity8 (and did a separate unity8 branch probably), but I was thinking if maybe we could allocate you an RTM silo to which we'll do a srccopy from the ubuntu one?
<sil2100> Saviq: no worries :)
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, let's do that
<Saviq> sil2100, I need to look back for dependencies, though
<Saviq> sil2100, I'll let you know when we're ready
<sil2100> Saviq: for now all manual, so I'll help you out with the copies and such, just tell me when you
<sil2100> are ready
<Saviq> sil2100, will do
<sil2100> (premature newline)
<sil2100> We'll get a silo for you then
<sil2100> I just need to consume my lunch and I'll be back
<Mirv> om26er: which kind of mako image you'd want? :)
<Mirv> om26er: I think we're not considering mako promotions today at least
<Mirv> om26er: and there are enough unsolved blockers in the image now (apparently some new over the weekend even)
<ralsina> sil2100: good morning, can I get a reconfigure in silo 1, please?
<om26er> Mirv, alright, I just wanted to inquire.
<Mirv> ralsina: I can reconfigure it
<ralsina> Mirv: awesome, thanks!
<asac> Saviq: i would recommend to not publish your ubuntu silo if you plan to get that into stable (using sil2100's new trick) as is as we will have QA double check for stable silo, so you might have to iterate there one more time before publishing
<asac> ... which probably means you want to iterate with devel in sync too (and stay in sync)
<Mirv> ralsina: uh oh, the csv output is again broken at Google, which means many functionalities including reconfigure is broken at the moment :( a manual reconfiguration worked however but hopefully google will fix itself soon
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ csv again broken, prepare-silo-manual still works
<ralsina> Mirv: oops, thanks!
<ogra_> asac, stable = rtm ?
<asac> yeah
<Saviq> asac, I don't have a devel, not sure what you mean there
 * ogra_ thinks our terms get heavily overused :(
<asac> Saviq: you have a silo targetted normal utopic, no?
<brendand> ogra_, do you know how to get add-apt-repository to recognize 14.09 as a distro?
<bzoltan> sil2100: dholbach:  we have not seen mvo so far today. He might be on vacation.
<Mirv> sil2100: unping, a couple of minutes later csv works again, thanks google
<ogra_> brendand, should just work on rtm installs
 * asac will try to stick to long form: "ubuntu" "ubuntu-rtm" in near future
<ogra_> brendand, if not, file a bug :)
<brendand> ogra_, well /etc/lsb-release is not correct in 14.09 so it's not
<asac> Saviq: devel i used as synonym for -> ubuntu ... stable for -> ubuntu-rtm
<ogra_> brendand, oh, that, yeah
<brendand> ogra_, where's the best place for that to go?
<Saviq> asac, if you want to say that I should file separate MPs into ubuntu and ubuntu-rtm, that's not gonna happen, I don't have the time to retarget a dozen or more MPs
<ogra_> brendand, in lsb i guess
<asac> Saviq: sil has a trick he wanted to try with your silo that uses source copy
<Saviq> asac, please don't use synonyms like that unless we rename the channels as well, we have devel-proposed, devel, stable, rtm, ubuntu etc.
<asac> Saviq: but you can only use that if you havent gotten out of sync yet
<Saviq> asac, I don't think that's a problem
<asac> Saviq: yeah, i will use devel-propose and rtm
<asac> the rest doesnt matter now
<ogra_> right
<asac> rtm-proposd actually
<Saviq> asac, with the first srccopy landing it will get back in sync
<ogra_> asac, rtm-proposed doesnt exist for devs ... thats happening automatically (like uploading to ubuntu ending up in ubuntu-proposed)
<brendand> ogra_, or maybe against 14.09, if possible
<ogra_> Saviq, the plan was some kind of auto-copy of the source packages to the rtm silo ... so you dont need two branches unless you do dircet rtm uploads
<asac> Saviq: cant say for sure - you are most likely right. the further things diverge the more stepping stones you might encounter. anyway, sil think he has a trick to do these with source copy's... would be good to try so we can announce that more widely as an option.
<Saviq> ogra_, yes, that's exactly what I want indeed
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> everyone does :)
<asac> "auto" is not avail, but semi-auto
<bzoltan> ogra_: have you guys heard about that the SDK tools are broken since the  #205? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1360582 The developers can not run their apps on the device.
<asac> is what we want to try NOW
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360582 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "Can't manually install clicks "Signature verification error" since #205" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogra_> sil2100 is fixing :)
<asac> auto will come later if that really turns out feasible
<ogra_> bzoltan, yes, we need mvo to fix that
<ogra_> bzoltan, and like most debianners he is at debconf this week
<Saviq> ogra_, asac was just saying I shouldn't do that because I already have an rtm branch, which I don't see as a problem (I will just drop the rtm serie for now or just keep it manually updated)
<bzoltan> ogra_: mvo is no around
<ogra_> bzoltan, right
<bzoltan> ogra_:  would this situation qualify as a reason for reverting?
<ogra_> bzoltan, he might be later today ... as he is (like many from UE, is in portland)
<ogra_> bzoltan, but it didnt land in rtm yet
<asac> Saviq: ah so you have branched and will use branches, then yes, you are not a good target to try; remember to deliver early and often though so you dont risk big issues with this
<ogra_> so no worries
<ogra_> bzoltan, shouldnt even affect you atm
<bzoltan> ogra_: and should not
<Saviq> asac, no I won't
<Saviq> asac, use branches
<ogra_> well, it wont until mvo lands it there
<bzoltan> ogra_:  it does
<ogra_> bzoltan, how, it didnt land yet
<sil2100> ogra_, Saviq: the auto-mechanism will give the ability to request dual-silos (if there are silos free) that would basically build stuff for ubuntu and just with every build do the same for the RTM silo
<ogra_> bzoltan, note that we dont really care for ubuntu anymore
<sil2100> Just source-only for the RTM ones
<bzoltan> ogra_:  it is on the image since #205
<ogra_> bzoltan, it isnt in image 6
<ogra_> bzoltan, ignore ubuntu ...
<ogra_> rtm is our target
<ogra_> file a bug (which already happened i think) and wait for mvo to fix ubuntu and then to land in rtm
<asac> Saviq: right, then what i said was that you could try landing in rtm with source copying now; just talk to sil </EOF>
<bzoltan> ogra_: so that is the ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<ogra_> bzoltan, exactly
<asac> yes
<bzoltan> ogra_:  thank you
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> bzoltan, i agree its a bit annoying that we leave ubuntu broken now though
<ogra_> but there are rtm channels for all devices
<asac> broken?
<ogra_> asac, yep
<asac> we dont want to ignore ubuntu
<bzoltan> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1360582
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360582 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "Can't manually install clicks "Signature verification error" since #205" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<asac> bzoltan: how does this block you?
<bzoltan> asac: since the ubuntu image 205 developers can not run their apps on the device
<ogra_> asac, you need to hack round it by breaking security
<ogra_> you can install clicks locally ... but not by using the right tools
<asac> right
<asac> so ignoring ubuntu doesnt help as we have the same on rtm i am sure
<bzoltan> ogra_:  as root and not as phablet
<ogra_> asac, only once that landed in rtm
<ogra_> which didnt happen
<ogra_> bzoltan, yeah
<bzoltan> ogra_: and we do not do that :)
<ogra_> bzoltan, well, as a workaround you can use sudo ... surely not a long term solution :)
<ogra_> but if i would be a dev iÄd rather use sudo than waiting a day for a fix :)
<ogra_> bzoltan, i think we sadly cant roll back ... so we need mvo to fix it
<bzoltan> ogra_: it is not about what a dev would do... it is about releasing a known to be broken and super ugly hack to LTS
<ogra_> the server signs the packages now
<ogra_> so rolling back might mmake them uninstallable
<ogra_> bzoltan, oh, i didnt mean you should hack your scripts ... just tell devs how to work around it manually
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I would roll back without hesitation. I respect and love mvo .. but even he should consider what effects the changes he commits have on the app development.
<ogra_> a fix has to happen and will eventually
<ogra_> bzoltan, but rolling back will break even worse
<ogra_> making the store unusable
<ogra_> at least thats what i suspect
<asac> so if w dont have this on stable
<asac> it means you cannot install apps on stable?
<asac> err
<asac> rtm :)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  it is not about working around .. our customers expect the "green triangle" run the app they edit. Most of them do not even know what adb and click tools are.
<ogra_> :)
 * asac hits is heads
<ogra_> asac, can you ? try it
<asac> ogra_: well, if it works, we can back it out
<asac> no?
<ogra_> asac, right, someone on rtm needs to install a click from the store and verify
<ogra_> if that works fine we can also roll back
<asac> ogra_: does it matter whether its a webapp or a native?
<bzoltan> ogra_: let's hope that not so many developers update to the 205+ image
<ogra_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-August/thread.html shows the new click definitely didnt land yet
<ogra_> asac, no, just a click package with the new gpg signing from the store
<popey> bzoltan: we've already had our own core apps developers hit by this
<popey> people working on our own apps
<asac> ogra_: which one can i pick?
<popey> asac: ^
<asac> do you know?
<ogra_> asac, any ?
<asac> i installed delta
<asac> webapp
<bzoltan> popey: yeps..
<ogra_> if click doesnt bail you shoudl eb fine
<asac> and that worked on r6
<ogra_> cool
<ogra_> well, then we should be able to roll back
<asac> can someone check that its really signed?
<ogra_> beuno should be able tto tell you i think
<asac> popey: do you have a better example i could validate on rtm branch to be sure that the backout will not break app install by default?
<popey> asac: a better example of what?
<ogra_> /me thinks all packages are auto-signed now on the store side
<ogra_> its just the question if click bails on that or not
<asac> popey: of an app that might not be installable with the old click that doenst check signatures
<ogra_> but it seems it doesnt
<asac> yeah
<asac> i could install the "delta webapp" on r6
<ogra_> so we should be fine
<asac> ack
<sil2100> Is it about reverting click?
<popey> asac: no, it's that people developing our apps locally in qtc are having difficulty with their apps
<ogra_> (and hope that ,mvo shows up soon :P )
<ogra_> sil2100, yes
<popey> asac: e.g. clock, calendar, weather, calculator, music etc
<ogra_> popey, they shouldnt even have noticed
<popey> if you get trunk and develop in qtc, then push to phone to debug
<sil2100> If yes then I would ne +1 if it doesn't break anything in the store, which I was afraid from the start
<popey> ogra_: why?
<ogra_> popey, nothing of that is in rtm
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> means they use the wrong image
<popey> uh, hang fire a moment
<asac> right
<ogra_> :P
<popey> this bug is on #205, the nexus 4 image
<asac> so 1. lets back this out from devel
<ogra_> popey, right
<asac> 2. lets mvoe devs to rtm
<popey> which _all_ the developer use
<ogra_> popey, devs should target rtm since last week
<asac> popey: app devs should move to rtm now
<asac> or soonish
<ogra_> since the announcement that we all switch our focus to rtm
<popey> well, it would be nice if we didn't have an utterly confused messaging in that regard!
<asac> some can stay on devel of course to continue dogfooding that it doesnt break
<ogra_> popey, did we ?
<sil2100> ogra_: I can prepare the source packages with the revert - do we have certainty that a revert will not cause any new issues?
 * ogra_ saw several announcements 
<popey> where?
<ogra_> on tubuntu-phone ?
<popey> link?
<ogra_> [Ubuntu-phone] ANNOUNCEMENT: Landing team - RTM landings now officially open!
<ogra_> thats the subject
<popey> Nothing in there suggests that core apps developers should reflash their phone.
<popey> unless I missed it
<ogra_> well, probably asac could send a clearification mail then
<ogra_> as a higher entity :)
<sil2100> My e-mail was only from the landing perspective ;)
<popey> given none of the clicks are in the archive or via ci train, the mail only addresses individuals affected by those changes.
<popey> exactly
<boiko_> robru: sil2100: is there a way to use that citrain tool with rtm silos?
<asac> popey: ogra_: i will wait until the initial dust around rtm/devel fork has settled; then send a call to recommend switching channel for dogfooding and app development target baseline
<popey> ok
<sil2100> I didn't send out an official annoucement since back then I didn't have clarification of what the procedures are to be
<asac> popey: ogra_: in the end it shouldnt' matter much; popey could tell them that rtm branch might be better from stability point of view etc. as landings get more thorough testing there
<asac> also app devs probably never wanted to run devel-proposed btw
<popey> yeah, they totally do!
<asac> popey: they run devel-proposed?
<popey> e.g. clock depends on new / fixed features in EDS
<ogra_> asac, they have to
<popey> yeah, all of them.
<popey> devel is like debian stable to them
<sil2100> ogra_: so, I'll prepare the revert packages in case we want that, and then you can simply pull that in and dput to the archive
<asac> right, thats something we should fix. folks should only temporarily switch to-proposd
<ogra_> asac, how else would you verify your changes against the latest image ?
<asac> to validate that a fix in there helps
<ogra_> that would only work if we had way more promotions
<asac> besides that dont be on -proposed as that is wild west with reressions potentially busting you
<ogra_> sil2100, ok
<asac> and yes, more promotions could help, but then they could also temporarily switch to -proposed if they need sometihng now
<asac> anyhow, later
 * popey gets back to holiday
<ogra_> asac, if the last promotion is a week old you are way to much behind to make sure your changes work against latest
<ogra_> and nobody switches temporary :)
<asac> ogra_: thats good feedback; folks said we wanted to allow longer periods of non-promotion s they can self organize to fix their issues
<asac> but thef act that we never had any promotion without TRAINCON-0
<ogra_> well, we had a pretty bad cycle wrt promotions and traincon
<ogra_> that needs to become better next round
<asac> sows taht their i can self organize claim is true on a micro level, but not on a golballevel
<asac> we need someting beteween -2 and -0
<ogra_> and promote even more broken with more exceptions ?
<asac> that doesnt slow down folks that are having no problems, but gives incentives for those that have problems to bring things back to green
<asac> no
<ogra_> our prob is that we never had a green image in utopic
<asac> part of it was an experiment
<ogra_> and whitelist because of time pressure to get something out
<ogra_> last cycle we blocked hard til it was green
<asac> yes
<asac> this cycle was experiment based on what upstreams wanted
<ogra_> right
<asac> i think we need something in between and then its a touch down and perfect
<ogra_> and i dont think there is any sane middle ground :(
<asac> i think there is :)
<ogra_> heh, ok
 * ogra_ will trust you 
<asac> there are multiple knobs to tune still
<asac> that we bounced to the other extreme this time
<asac> btw sent mail to foundations folks
<ogra_> great
<asac> telling them we consider backing out their click
<asac> if they have better guidance they should let us know
<asac> not sure how long to wait
<asac> maybe half a day
<sergiusens> traincon 0 should be per project team
<sergiusens> no reason why non related components should be blocked
<asac> sergiusens: right, we have that basically in traincon-1 ... where slow down only happens for those that are affected
<asac> and that is supposed to start sooner
<sergiusens> and should be triggered that same day
<asac> right, we have that, just not implmeneted
<sergiusens> I've suffered enough this cycle, more so because I don't have the staging branch
<asac> after 2 days without promotions, components with troubles would get a similar treatment as traincon-0 while the rest can continue
<asac> only if that isnt envough for a week or so we bring down the big axe
<sergiusens> which just allows people to delay their fixes and kill the ones with package == trunk
<Saviq> sil2100, ok, I'm ready for publishing, what do I do?
<sil2100> Saviq: one moment :)
<Saviq> sil2100, sure, whenever you're ready
<sil2100> sergiusens: TRAINCON-0 is a means that blocks projects that are currently broken and makes sure (or decreases the risk of) no new regressions appearing
<sil2100> sergiusens: that's why TRAINCON-0 affects everyone
<asac> sil2100: right, but they say we should do -1 :)
<asac> sil2100: earlier, so we dont need to do -0
 * ogra_ didnt say that :O 
<sergiusens> sil2100: but if I have no involvement; I just get to stop working
<sergiusens> or miss the feature freeze
<ogra_> i dont think we can find a sane middle ground ... (but happy to be proven wrong)
<asac> right, hence we had a middle stage where we just slow those with issues
<asac> which is -1 :)
<asac> lol
<sil2100> Sure, we can do that, but it won't really help in this particular case, as we're getting constantly blocked by new things
<sil2100> -1 doesn't protect us at all from new blockers appearing
<ogra_> right
<sergiusens> sil2100: look historically and you will see that the things that cause traincon live around the same projects
<sergiusens> and everyone gets to suffer
<asac> sil2100: we havent tried, so we can only guess with gut feeling. we can try and see
<sil2100> I know from experience that everytime we're not able to get a promotion it's because when we fix one blocker, suddenly another appears in a different project
<sergiusens> sil2100: asac I also want to see a correlation with the traincon 0 causers and the projects with staging branches
<asac> sil2100: we should try to make statistics  :) ... also there is a psychological component that another, earlier alert level might mean earlier peer pressure and earlier cautious behaviour.
<asac> sergiusens: that would be intersting :)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> you are assuming peer pressure wheer we have none
<asac> and direct uploads
<ogra_> thats the issue
<sil2100> sergiusens, asac: we're having incident reports for TRAINCON-0's, but I do not have an 'archive' of issues that are blockers
<asac> we have some imo
<sil2100> SInce this list would be really big
<ogra_> people wont put pressure on the person causing the issue
<sil2100> I might consider archiving those in the issue tracker though
<ogra_> they just lean back and moan but dont pester the peer specifically
<asac> sil2100: we have the mails and can check which issues were blockers when we announced TRRAINCON
<sil2100> asac: I'm not saying -1 is a bad idea, I think it's good, but I just know it won't stop us from getting to -0
<ogra_> (because next time it coulld be them causing -0)
<sil2100> asac: right, that's true, but parsing that would be a pain ;)
<asac> sil2100: it will not stop us forever, sure. heence there is still -0. however, if we manage to not get to -0 before making a promotion 50% of time we would have onw
<asac> won
<asac> even once would be good :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> never seen us promote without -0 :/
<asac> anyway
<asac> lets focus on RTM
<sil2100> Hey, we did promote many times without -0
<sergiusens> sil2100: asac so think about this, when in traincon 0; projects with trunk == package can't merge anymore; but projects (which caused traincon 0) can continue working as it didn't exist; so the full  team doesn't focus on traincon 0
<sil2100> We only started having TRAICON-0's all the time since like 1-2 months
<ogra_> asac, we did promote without 0 in trusty ... several times actually
<sergiusens> which is what you want with traincon 0
<asac> in trusty yes
<asac> in utopic --> very rare
<ogra_> asac, but that was because we had one green image we could refer to
<asac> certainly not in last 3 month
<ogra_> which we never managed in utopic
<sil2100> sergiusens: right, that shouldn't happen, managers should make sure that when in TRAINCON-0 everyone is working on getting things unblocked
<sil2100> asac: no no, in utopic as well
<asac> sergiusens: so thats true and thats why i said they shouldnt do it
<sil2100> I'm sick of everyone forgetting the good promotions in utopic ;p!
<asac> sergiusens: hwoever, they have also pressure to land stuff, which is when they get hurt too
 * sil2100 looks for some data
<asac> sergiusens: ;)
<asac> err
<asac> sil2100: :)
<asac> sil2100: dont worry; also its not your fault anyway!
<asac> :)
<asac> yes we had an image that was almost green
<asac> except 1 failure :/
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/ some data :P
<asac> that was cool and very close
<ogra_> all non-green except for the ones that were identical to trusty
<sil2100> That doesn't mean any promotions ;)
<asac> we should make nice marker which image got promoted
<asac> so you can see easily the stream of images and promotions there
<ogra_> asac, http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/utopic/mako/
<ogra_> there you have your list :)
<asac> ogra_: yeah, now just a nice overlay for the dashboard made out of that
<sergiusens> asac: I have pressure too; but I don't do the staging branches as it wasn't the recommended way
<sergiusens> asac: so it's screw the people who work by the book
<ogra_> asac, yeah
<dobey> so for ubuntu-rtm one has to create the "rtm-14.09" branch for a project, by branching trunk at the revision last synced to ubuntu-rtm, and then make an MP for trunk -> rtm-14.09 to get things back up to date?
<ogra_> sergiusens, just go back to debs ... so much easier :P
<sil2100> dobey: we're trying out something easier
<ogra_> dobey, no, wait ... sil2100 is working on a better process
<asac> sil2100: maybe dobey can help trying? :)
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, so I'm working on this - just one question, does your landing require the new click?
<ogra_> dobey, you only land your MP in utopic ... and then when creating an rtm silo your source package gets copied over and re-built
<dobey> to just sync debs from ubuntu? or what/ :)
<sil2100> dobey: yeah, that's the plan ;)
<Mirv> oh, ok, sil2100 can handle that one :) pkging changes anyhow.
<dobey> oh ok
<ogra_> dobey, only if you want rtm only changes you need an rtm branch then
<sil2100> Mirv: wait with Saviq's changes ;)
<Mirv> +1 for marking promoted images clearly at http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/
<dobey> ogra_: that would be excellent
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> send flowers to sil2100 ;)
<asac> sergiusens: so you say we should work something into the rules that gives incentives for components that have trunk == archive?
<dobey> sil2100: you want me to test this? :)
<sergiusens> asac: well that is the model, right?
<ogra_> dobey, Saviq is already ... but you could be another datapoint
<sil2100> dobey: we're testing it manually on Saviq's branch now, but you can be first for the automatic one!
<asac> sergiusens: i think the model is: deliver early and often, otherwise your landing is more risky and you will have troubles landing without regressions
<sergiusens> asac: and if it isn't I'll just dput every now and then as it would be the same
<asac> with correlary: if you needf a staging branch you might not do it right
<dobey> sil2100: ok, just ping me and let me know what to do, when ready for me to test it
<sergiusens> asac: yeah; break often and fast is also missed
<asac> sergiusens: we want to land through silos to ensure we get testplan systematically run
<sergiusens> which means, when it breaks; it's hard to fix
<sergiusens> ideally no breakages; but they should be easy to identify
<sergiusens> traincon 0 just makes me create megaMRs
<sergiusens> as I can't land anything
<asac> sergiusens: can you tell me what makes it hard for you to land your stuff during TRAINCON-0? is it hte QA sign off step that takes too long?
<ogra_> asac, it is the fact that his branch has to be identical to whats in the archive
<asac> sergiusens: by design what should happen is: you can just land your stuff as usual and if you have good quality stuff, QA will come around and sign it off and it just goes into the image
<ogra_> so if he wants to move forward he cant push stuff into his branch and things pile up
<asac> sergiusens: can you tell me if thats the case or if there are other roadblocks that are not in that line
<ogra_> i.e. the feature branches will grow
<asac> ogra_: thats what i am saying; traincon allows you to land
<ogra_> or you get a bigger amount of branches to merge into trunk etc
<asac> its designed to allow everything to land still except if your component has a blocker issue, then you cannot land anything that doesnt fix that issue
<sergiusens> asac: requiring QA sign off last time took 3 to 4 days for a packaging change
<asac> ogra_: i understand that thats the observed symptom, asking him why that ends up to be the case exactly
<ogra_> right
<asac> sergiusens: ok, so its just that?
<ogra_> QA ia busy trying to help to get the blockers fixed
<asac> "just" :)
<sil2100> Saviq: hah, so it seems the PPA copy-package view in LP needs to be updated, as right now it doesn't list the other's distribution seriesses
<ogra_> so your stuff gets lower prio
<sil2100> Saviq: from the automatic-dputting view it's not a problem, but doing it manually is more irritating
<sergiusens> asac: mostly; and silos get full as everything is mostly blocked on the same bottleneck
<asac> ok, so a smarter/fairer queue management and QA time allocation might help
<asac> right
<ogra_> asac, i personally gave up trying to land during traincon ... just to not cause more work ...
<asac> thats an outcome
<asac> right
<ogra_> and i know in one/two days i can land without having caused extra QA work
<sil2100> asac: the biggest problem we noticed during traincon is also the lack of silos
<asac> so i think we should really try the middle step whhere we only put folks with issues and risky landings (e.g. huge merges from staging branches migth often be risky) through QA sign off
<ogra_> but that only works if you have enough other stuff to work on and if your future features dont depend on what you try to land
<sil2100> asac: since things get slowed down natually, landings pile up and we can't even assign silos
<asac> and then see if we can be fairer/better in case yo uneed QA sign off
<asac> sil2100: right.
<sergiusens> asac: right; I didn't break the image in the first place; and I do't think I have caused any blocker issue from history; but I get exta qa even though I'm careful not to break
<sergiusens> I test on 3 to 4 devices!
<sergiusens> I might be a special case; but why would I need QA signoff if I wouldn't outside of traincon 0
<asac> well,
<asac> the state of highest alert wants to prevent new regressions
<pstolowski> guys, any idea why one package from row #34 failed with "'libunity-scopes>=0.6.2' not found", if it's supposed to be in the same silo (and that dependency check passes for me locally)?
<asac> so that has to stay
<sil2100> sergiusens: will you guarantee that you won't cause an regression with your landing?
<pstolowski> sil2100, ^
<asac> what is missing is something in the middle
<asac> really
<asac> :)
<sergiusens> sil2100: when you set testing to Yes; I expect people to guarantee that
<sergiusens> sil2100: there have been regressions with QA Sign off
<sil2100> sergiusens: but they don't
<asac> from macro perspective that seems not the case
<sergiusens> so why would you expect that
<asac> hence we needed to introduce qa sign off
<asac> in the end we all are humans
<sil2100> sergiusens: there have been hundrets of landings that were set to testing done and caused regressions, some of them weren't even properly tested since somethings were skipped
<sergiusens> sil2100: asac the best way to make this easy is if any ci train changes would also go through ci train
<sergiusens> then you would get a feel for the process and it's pain
<sergiusens> sil2100: you need history and to track the lander that set it to yes; after a couple of red flags; they get QA signoff required always
<sergiusens> period
<sergiusens> this is like the anti good behavior; you follow the process and suffer due to other people
<ogra_> but it makes you god like !
<sil2100> TRAINCON-0 is supposed to be an emergency case where we're making sure nothing bad happens, not trusting anyone - TRAINCON-0 by principle should happen rarely
<ogra_> :)
<sergiusens> asac promised me that good behaviored citizents of the train would get benefits
<Saviq> sil2100, aham
<asac> yes, we are working on it
<asac> :)
<Saviq> sil2100, if we srccopy, is QA signoff blocking landing into utopic as well>?
<asac> sergiusens: problem is that all think they are good citizen if you ask them :)
<asac> so we need to be smarter, implicit etc.
<asac> thats the tricky part of adjusting these rules
<sergiusens> asac: that can only be proven by numbers
<asac> Saviq: yes
<sil2100> Saviq: no no, to utopic it can go normally, only the RTM bits need to move - but well, it'll block you to proceed further if your main target is RTM
<sergiusens> asac: I expect them to be collected
<asac> Saviq: whats the whole point. you need to go through qa for rtm
<ogra_> asac, uh, no
<ogra_> asac, utopic landings should juet be landings ... you want to have QA for the rtm one though
<ogra_> *just
<asac> ogra_: yes, thats what i said
 * Saviq thinks we should batch RTM landings
<ogra_> no need to QA twice in different context
<asac> if you land your stuff in RTM you need QA
<Saviq> asac, I was asking whether it's blocking landing into *utopic*
<ogra_> asac, right, but only on the RTM silo
<ogra_> else you have to do it twice
<asac> Saviq: we assume that you land them in both at the same time. because of that assumption we said we wont need qa sign off for normal utopic and would also not do traincon business there
<asac> if behaviour goes too far off we have to change that
<ogra_> that wont work unless you rais the QA team headcount massively :)
<ogra_> *raise
<asac> we have put more folks in there
<ogra_> still, if you want every landing for both targets QAed thats like 300% more than we had before
<ogra_> adding a few people wont cut it
<asac> ogra_: no... we want landing in both at same time
<asac> but only the landing in the rtm silo gets QA
<ogra_> (up to now we only have QA signoff at all during traincon-0)
<Saviq> train → halt
<ogra_> asac, right
<sil2100> asac: I wouldn't block the utopic landing until RTM lands - if it fails QA sign-off for RTM then we would just reject the RTM part of the landing, request a fix for utopic then publish it for utopic and RTM again
<ogra_> asac, i'm just saying we dont have the resources to QA both landings
<asac> sil2100: i didnt say we block utopic landing; what i said we would like to see QA sign off on the RTM silo which hopefully will exist at same time as the utopic landing silo
<asac> ogra_: and we are not doing that
<ogra_> you just said worst case we'd have to :)
<sil2100> asac: right ;)
<ogra_> thats what i commented on
<sil2100> asac: I think what Saviq wanted to know is if his utopic part of the landing will be blocked from releasing until the RTM version of the landing gets qa sign-off
<sil2100> Which I think shouldn't be the case
<asac> sil2100: i dont think it needs to be forced unless it makes it hard for Saviq to iterate on the fixes tahht QA fill find and also put them into utopic
<Saviq> sil2100, asac, ogra_, still, that sounds to me like we need to batch ubuntu landings for QA sign off into ubuntu-rtm
<Saviq> because they will die trying to sign off every landing separately
<asac> Saviq: well, just land whatever you want now in obht and we see how good QA is at catching up
<asac> let me know
<asac> the better your quality delivered is the faster we can go
<asac> if QA is the bottleneck then let me know asap
<asac> jfunk: is QA ready to do silo sign off for stable?
<asac> :)
<asac> err for rtm
<jfunk> asac: they are in place and ready to act
<asac> ack
<jfunk> asac: but there was some blockers
<asac> jfunk: are those resolved?
<asac> or is it about krillin rtm images not there yet?
<asac> Saviq: ^^ go and grab those for your first landings. whatever is in, is in and doesnt need to be batched anymore I would say :P
<ogra_> asac, lsb info being wrong is another one
<ogra_> asac, i.e. you cant easily add ppas
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): plars | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<asac> ogra_: who  should fix lsb?
<asac> ogra_: isnt that you?
<asac> ogra_: you cannot add ppas?
<ogra_> asac, i was taking a brief look but dev mode is as important
<asac> i dont understand what lsb has to do with that
<asac> ogra_: yeahh was kidding. does it really need to happen urgently?
<ogra_> the tool checks for the distro name in lsb-release as i understood
<asac> which tool?
<ogra_> add-apt-repository
<asac> and where do we use that?
<thostr_> sil2100: can you reconfigure silo 3 please
<asac> during testing?
<ogra_> to enable silos for testing
<asac> so if i install a rtm image
<ogra_> you shoudl be able to hack around that ... but i havent found the time to look yet
<asac> i cannot enable the rtm silos?
<ogra_> right
<asac> sure?
<ogra_> they tool looks for ubuntu. not ubuntu-rtm
<sergiusens> ogra_: what about ubuntu-bug?
<sergiusens> does it use that as well?
<ogra_> yeah, same thing
<ogra_> probably
<asac> sergiusens: ogra_: can you file a bug with that info? want to do a batch mail with issues for colin later today
<ogra_> asac, there is one
<ogra_> there is even a ML discussion
<ogra_> asac, i'll try to take a look later today
<thostr_> plars: could you reconfigure silo 3?
<sil2100> thostr_: sure
<thostr_> plars: ^ sil2100 already took care..
<plars> thostr_:  you need trainguards for that
<sil2100> ogra_: reminding you about poking plars ^ ;)
<asac> ogra_: thanks. let me know if i shall inlcude that in the batch mail for steve/colin to fix
<asac> ogra_: is there a way to workaround that we can tell landers to use?
<ogra_> sil2100, already done :)
<ogra_> asac, for sure, but i need to test it before i suggest ... after the meeting mumbo jumbo in 2h
<asac> thanks
<sil2100> ogra_: so, no revert? ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, thats about lsb
<ogra_> not about click
<sil2100> Ah, ok ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, for click lets try to catch mvo first, then revert and give him a chance to fix etc
<ogra_> (perhaps there is justa  one line that fixes the issue ... so i'd like to get feedback frist)
<Saviq> sil2100, anything I need to do for silo 4 packaging ACK?
<sil2100> Saviq: no, I'll ACK it in a moment, want to push the RTM versions first, so it'll be published in ~5 mins
<Saviq> sil2100, ok thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, so I got some XP points from this, let me now publish your silo
<Saviq> sil2100, :)
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, the revert package is ready - just tell when we proceed
<sergiusens> sil2100: for silo 1 which belongs to ralsina and me, can we get an rtm silo?
<sil2100> sergiusens: sure, are the packages in that silo final and good? If yes, I'll assign a silo and push the src packages from it to the RTM one
<sergiusens> sil2100: so I need to test first on regular and then on rtm?
<sil2100> Since I suppose both projects are RTM specific, right?
<sergiusens> sil2100: everything we do is rtm specific
<sergiusens> the people not rtm specific are outliers actually
<sil2100> That would be best, yeah... since it would be good if everything is still working on utopic as well
<sil2100> sergiusens: I'll prepare a silo for you and make sure your packages get there
<sergiusens> sil2100: well, I'll test on regular ubuntu and have qa test on rtm; I can be flashing all day
<sil2100> sergiusens: and promise it will be automatic tomorrow
<ogra_> sil2100, dont give him to much, next time he will expect you to have it ready in 24h :)
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> The ETA would be like that, yes!
 * sil2100 is an optimist
<ogra_> be more like mr. scott :)
<ogra_> "it will take three days" ....
<ogra_> "oh look, i made it work in two" ...
<bfiller> sil2100: are we suppose to be testing ubuntu silos against ubuntu image and rtm silos agains rtm images?
<sil2100> bfiller: yes...
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. did you confirm if we have ubuntu-rtm images for krillin?
<ogra_> sil2100, we do
<ogra_> sil2100, see janis mail :)
<bfiller> sil2100: hmnn, that's not good
<sil2100> Ah! I see it
<bfiller> means a reflash to land something in both places
<sil2100> bfiller: I know :/ If you have mako and krillin then I guess you can have krillin on ubuntu-rtm and mako on ubuntu
<sil2100> And at least test it this way
<sil2100> The situation is worse if you only have one of those...
<sil2100> But there's not much we can do here, this whole split is sadly very painful in many ways
<kenvandine> at least for me, lately everything i do has to be tested on krillin
<sil2100> Since it would be nice to still have ubuntu up to shape
<sil2100> kenvandine: right, make sure you test it on ubuntu-rtm on krillin though
<ogra_> bfiller, you only need QA signoff on the rtm ones
<kenvandine> yeah... so much time flashing back and forth :/
<ogra_> bfiller, test the ubuntu ones on your own ... then poke QA for rtm
<sil2100> ogra_: well, I think the idea is not only leaving the tests to QA, but I can understand that it might be redundant
<ogra_> there is no point in testing rtm yourself
<ogra_> since QA needs to sign it off anyway
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, then i misunderstood
<sil2100> Right, not sure what are the exact rules for ubuntu-rtm landings, but when we have TRAINCON-0 and expect QA sign-off, we actually want landers to test their stuff and QA just does a 'safety check'
<bfiller> ogra_: that will be quick :)
<sil2100> ogra_: no no, maybe you're right, I don't know ;) asac might have to shed some light on this
<ogra_> sil2100, well, i was called a "bad ogra" when i tzested my rtm silo myself for my last landing
<ogra_> so if Qa has to test it anyway, why shoudl i
<ogra_> i can then invest my time into testing ubuntu
<sil2100> Then maybe it's indeed like that, I only know what we do on TRAINCON-0
<sil2100> Not sure here
<ogra_> asac, ^^^^^ his masters voice please
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> whats the exact test plan
<sil2100> In overall the idea of the double QA sign-off was always to put an additional pair of eyeballs looking at the landing
<sil2100> Well, in case of RTM, I'm indeed not sure if that's needed ;)
<ogra_> right, but double QA just wastes time
<ogra_> test yourself in ubuntu, have QA test for RTM ... and we should be safe
<ogra_> and traincon should anyway only target RTM
<sil2100> Right, might be enough here, since we can more or less basically say that ubuntu and ubuntu-rtm are rather similar
<sil2100> ogra_: but then...
<bfiller> ogra_: no offense to QA but I like to test all of our releases myself
<ogra_> sil2100, no we cant say that
<sil2100> ogra_: if we only force landers to test on ubuntu, this means they basically develop for ubuntu... where the target should be ubuntu-rtm, right?
<ogra_> how do you know there isnt a minor toolchain change in ubuntu next week that we wont have in rtm
<ogra_> sil2100, well, then dont test ubuntu at all
<ogra_> but lets not duplicate the work for all of us
<sil2100> Right, but then we might end up having stuff broken in ubuntu, which will be sad
<sil2100> It's actually a very hard topic ;)
<ogra_> harps !!
<rsalveti> in the end I personally like bfiller's original idea
<rsalveti> landing first in RTM (and testing more there)
<rsalveti> then syncing in Ubuntu (like we do with debian)
<ogra_> cant do that
<ogra_> ubuntu is upstream
<rsalveti> right, that's why we sync there later
<ogra_> you need to land there first
<rsalveti> like we do for debian
<ogra_> we dont do that usually
<rsalveti> ogra_: that's a rule we created
<ogra_> only for very specific bits developed only in ubuntu
<ogra_> the default is the other way round
<rsalveti> right, but here it seems we care the testing more when landing on ubuntu
<rsalveti> while RTM is for sure the higher priority here
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> I'd just land on rtm by default and sync from rtm to ubuntu from time to time
<ogra_> but whats the issue with having the silos created at the same time
<rsalveti> as we don't actually care much if ubuntu is worse than rtm atm
<ogra_> and then only test the one we care for
<rsalveti> more work basically
<ogra_> we will have to drop non rtm image builds at some point anyway
<rsalveti> we can have folks doing the sync from rtm to ubuntu from time to time
<ogra_> unless we add more builders
<rsalveti> as we have people working on upstreaming ubuntu changes in debian
<rsalveti> would just be faster
<rsalveti> ogra_: right, before we get to that point we just sync everything :-)
<bfiller> I think the model we used to do in OEM worked very well: freeze automatically syncing ubuntu into RTM release, put current work into RTM and test there, backport changes in ubuntu at some point decoupled from RTM release
<ogra_> might be ok for a one time exceptio
<ogra_> but surely not as general rule
<rsalveti> bfiller: yeah, would be way easier and faster
<bfiller> rsalveti: worked great for all of our custom OEM projects for many years
<rsalveti> adding more work at the same time we're already suffering to find time to finish the rest of the stuff is not ideal
<ogra_> bfiller, except that your changes only returned to ubuntu a release later (if at all)
<ogra_> once we release rtm we need to switch back to ubuntu
<ogra_> rsalveti, but it isnt more work
<rsalveti> we only care about rtm now anyway
<rsalveti> ogra_: of course it is
<ogra_> how can it be ?
<bfiller> ogra_: yup, so there is overhead there but it's less of a priority imo, we are developing for the phone and not the desktop right now
<rsalveti> even if QA on both sides, because we're kind of doing the sync at the same point we're landing rtm related stuff
<ogra_> you have to test once today you will have to test once in the future
<ogra_> why would you QA on both sides at all
<rsalveti> ogra_: because that's the current process
<rsalveti> land on ubuntu, qa, land on rtm, qa
<rsalveti> while we could only be doing land on rtm, qa now :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, who said so ?
<rsalveti> and care about landing on ubuntu later on
<awe_> ogra_, so should I still ask sil2100 to setup a rtm silo for my ofono changes???  Seems like the discussion is still happening...???
<rsalveti> ogra_: that's the process
<ogra_> the current process is test yourself in ubuntu and have QA sign off rtm
<rsalveti> we're not landing on rtm without testing
<rsalveti> and we're not landing on ubuntu without testing
<ogra_> yes
<awe_> that's totally broken ogra_
<awe_> we *care* about rtm
<ogra_> huh ???
<awe_> per asacs mail
<awe_> I don't want to leave QA to test my detailed ofono/urfkill cases
<ogra_> awe_, you need QA signoff in *any* case for the rtm silo
<awe_> that's fine, but I'm going to do more in-depth testing than they are
<rsalveti> that's why I'd just land stuff in rtm, make it easier for our devs
<rsalveti> but well :-)
<ogra_> and if you know it works in ubuntu that should be relatively safe
<bfiller> ogra_: yes you need signoff (another slowdown) but that's in addition to develper testing (or should be)
<awe_> so is RTM traincon-0 by default?
 * rsalveti lunch
<ogra_> safe enough for QA to pick it up in rtm then
<ogra_> awe_, yes
<awe_> sigh
<ogra_> awe_, well, QA needed by default
<ogra_> not traincon ... that might even become worse :)
<awe_> so back to my original question... you mentioned that I should ask sil2100 to setup a rtm silo based on silo-020 ( which contains ofono ).  Is that still a legit request?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> awe_, if it doesnt work yet someone who can needs to pull your silo sources and dpout for you in the rtm silo ... as interim solution
<awe_> ogra_, ok
<awe_> how will I know if it doesn't work?
<ogra_> sil will tell you :)
<ogra_> once we are out of that meeting i guess :)
<Wellark> sil2100: bug #1355130 seems to have slipped to the (promition) blocker list on Friday by accident
<ubot5`> bug 1355130 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "indicator-network crashing during dialer-app and default tests on smoketesting" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355130
<Wellark> please remove it
<ogra_> Wellark, but the crash is still there ?
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/207:20140825:20140811.1/9930/dialer_app/
<Wellark> sure it is
<ogra_> thats the lates dialer test
<Wellark> it's a Low priority bug.
<ogra_> it is preventing a green image
<ogra_> which is a pretty high prio nowadays
<Wellark> ogra_: oh, how come? as it's explained in the bug that the issue has absolutely no side effects on any tests that are being run
<Wellark> sil2100: could I have your comment on this
<sil2100> Wellark: hey, one moment :) In a meeting
<sil2100> Wellark: sooo, reading up what happened
<sil2100> Wellark: the thing is, sure, this wasn't top-priority, but since we reported this 10 days ago we started counting the so called timer - we have a policy that every non-impacting bug that appears constantly and has no movement in it, it turns into a blocker after 7 business days
<ogra_> jdstrand, did you notice the new failures in the security testing ?
<sil2100> Wellark: so it's actually on the list for a reason :)
<sil2100> Wellark: this rule is irritating, but it's our way of making sure such small things like crashers or some misc autopilot failures do not get lost somewhere in development
<sil2100> Wellark: there is pressure on pushing further, we know, but we also have to consider quality and make sure we're crasher-free
<jdstrand> ogra_: where? mako seems to be ok
<sil2100> (even in cases when it's not visible to the user)
<ogra_> jdstrand, on mako :)
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/207:20140825:20140811.1/9930/security/
<sil2100> Wellark: otherwise we could end up with an end-version of our images that have like 10 crashes on every boot
<jdstrand> Cannot install /tmp/qrt_tests/assets/com.example.am-i-confined_0.1_armhf.click: Signature verification error: debsig: Origin Signature check failed.
<jdstrand> This deb might not be signed.
<jdstrand> ok, I'll need to fix that
<jdstrand> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> jdstrand, i guess thats fallout of the other click issue
<ogra_> jdstrand, the SDK broke too with the gpg signing stuff
<jdstrand> yeah-- I use pkcon to install packages
<ogra_> jdstrand, right
<ogra_> jdstrand, like all other tools everywhere
<jdstrand> well, that is what we were instructed to do :)
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> but with the gpg signed clicks that doesnt work anymore
<jdstrand> yeah
<ogra_> we will most likely have to revert this landing
<ogra_> (but it will come back)
<jdstrand> I guess should either just warn (which is what I thought we discussed) or gain an option like click did to allow installing them
<jdstrand> (pkcon install-local that is)
<ogra_> right
 * ogra_ votes for the latter
<sergiusens> jdstrand: ogra_ like android, allow unsigned clicks (an option in developer mode)
<jdstrand> the spec says not to expose it in the gui
<ogra_> uh, why would you expose it at all :)
<jdstrand> right
<jdstrand> a command line option seems totally reasonable
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> sadly mvo is gone this week :/
<Wellark> sil2100: I kindly request that you whitelist the issue. As is stands, it's a Low priority bug and it will not get any attention (as there simply is not enough people to work on Low stuff) until this list is cleared: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kaijanmaki/+assignedbugs
<Wellark> just having the issue on an email will not bump it's priority
<Wellark> I'm sorry, but this is the reality.
<sil2100> Wellark: it's not just 'having it on an e-mail'... when it's on the e-mail in the Blocker field it means it's a blocker, and if a blocker is not fixed no promotions will happen
<sil2100> Wellark: so the priority will have to be bumped or things will get halted
<sil2100> Wellark: managers will need to make sure that either this gets the right attention, or actions will have to be performed to get this whitelisted
<sil2100> Wellark: if you and your manager do not want to fix this blocker, you can reach out to QA and convince them, which is when we will whitelist it then
<sil2100> Wellark: but the rules that we have now have been set up with QA's blessing to make sure the quality of images does not degrade too much
<brendand> sil2100, now i'm curious which issue :)
<bfiller> robru: has citrain device-upgrade been updated to point at RTM silos yet?
<sil2100> brendand: it's the indicator-network crasher we're seeing in autopilot - it passed the 7 day period
<sil2100> brendand: so it became a blocker now as there has been no attention on it
<brendand> sil2100, is it one found by the soak tests?
<sil2100> brendand: the crashers in smoketesting, not affecting users (so counter counted days)
<ogra_> brendand, yes, the ever re-occuring one in dialer and messaging tests
<Wellark> sil2100: so what has to happen to get this whitelisted?
<ogra_> Wellark, why not fix it
<ogra_> we can not whitelist something eternally
<Wellark> ogra_: because there are more important things to implement. nobody asks it to be whitelisted eternally. This is not the time to artificially bump up priorities on Low bugs
<ogra_> (we should definitely not whitelist anything more than twice at all imho)
<Wellark> so I ask again, what needs to happen to get it whitelisted?
<ogra_> sil2100 told you above
<ogra_> QA needs to approve it
<sil2100> Wellark: go contact QA (brendand or jfunk) and try to convince them to get it whitelisted
<sil2100> They need to give a +1 on a recurring crasher happening at least since 10 days reproducible every time
<Wellark> thank you for the names.
<Wellark> brendand, jfunk: --^
<brendand> sil2100, i'd say it can be whitelisted if it does not impact on one of our readiness criteria
<brendand> sil2100, which i have a feeling it might
<Wellark> brendand, jfunk: please see the backlog for 50 minutes
<Wellark> starting from
 * ogra_ thinks we need ageneral rule about how oiften we can whitelist at all ... so things dont slip to long
<Wellark> 19:16 < Wellark> sil2100: bug #1355130 seems to have slipped to the (promition) blocker list on  Friday by accident
<ubot5`> bug 1355130 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "indicator-network crashing during dialer-app and default tests on smoketesting" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355130
<ogra_> whitelisting two promotions curretly means the devleoper had two extra weeks to fix it for example
<ogra_> so that you have to have a fix in the third week
<sil2100> I can understand there are more important things to work on indeed, this is why we're not blocking on it instantly but give it a grace period
<sil2100> Maybe we should increase the grace period then, hm
<robru> bfiller: the trick is that the ppa:foo/bar URL scheme has no way to specify what distro you're using, so if your phone is non-rtm, then 'citrain device-upgrade' will get you the non-rtm silo, but if your phone has an RTM image flashed then you'll get the RTM silo.
<Wellark> c'mon, we don't have divisions or multi-developer teams working on single components
<Wellark> it's usually just _one_ developer who is working on multiple components
<bfiller> robru: that works, boiko ^^^^^^^
<sil2100> robru: remember you can use ppa:foo/ubuntu-rt/bar
<sil2100> robru: and ppa:foo/ubuntu/bar
<robru> sil2100: can you? nobody ever told me that
<sil2100> *ppa:foo/ubuntu-rtm/bar
<Wellark> forcing the priorities of that one developer will mean that other Critical stuff is not getting done
<robru> sil2100: in fact I raised this with colin and he just said "yeah, you get the RTM silo on RTM, or the ubuntu silo on ubuntu"
<sil2100> robru: yes! That's an old change cjwatson made, ppa:foo/bar is now an implicit alias to the correct ppa:foo/ubuntu/bar form
<ogra_> Wellark, slipping forever means that it is never fixed :)
<sil2100> robru: although you need to modify the dput.cf a bit
<sil2100> (if you want to push to it)
<robru> sil2100: so this means you can install a rtm silo on a non-rtm phone image?
<ogra_> sil2100, someone should write a mail about the dput changes you need ;)
<ogra_> *nudge* *nudge* *wink* *wink*
<brendand> Wellark, probably best to email jfunk
<sil2100> robru: it should be possible! I never tried though ;)
<brendand> Wellark, you can cc me as well
<Wellark> sure, I can fix the bug. That means: Critical RTM feature of the system-settings gets even more delayed, indicator-network Critical missing features get delayed, critical bugs fixes for real production system get delayed
<Wellark> the bugs will not get lost
<Wellark> they are in launchpad
<Wellark> they are on the plate
<ogra_> Wellark, well, friday is the final day for features ... so get it whitelsted one more time and you have next week to work on it ...
<bfiller> robru: didn't work actually, I have an rtm image (at least I think I do) and ran device upgrade and it gave me an ubuntu silo not the ubuntu-rtm silo
<sil2100> Wellark: it's a very old rule that we have and we do understand your concerns, we just want to make sure in some way that this bug does not get forgotten and left without action for a very long time
<Wellark> but forcing priorities to go up on Low bugs "just because" is not acceptable
<Wellark> again: it's in LP
<Wellark> it will not get abandoned
<ogra_> it isnt "just because" ... not every dev looks at the landing mails or smoke tests regulary
<sil2100> Wellark: we have many many bugs that are laying around unfixed for months and they're on LP
<Wellark> ogra_: no, I'm not asking for one additional week. I'm saying it will not get fixed before all of the more important bugs are dealt with
<ogra_> and not everyone is a good enough citizen to not forget about these bugs
<robru> bfiller: erk, really?
<robru> bfiller: I never tried it either but colin told me it should work ;-)
<Wellark> if it takes more than a week then that is what it is
<sil2100> Wellark: there's always something more important to work on, we can't let some bugs get starved because of that, we need to work like schedulers making sure everything gets attention
<bfiller> robru: if you look at this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-003
<bfiller> robru: seems it's references this ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-003
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: citrain struggles with source packages, don't WATCH_ONLY until *after* the source is built in PPA. http://youtu.be/-Rnw0D2AdYU.
<bfiller> robru: which is incorrect, but when you expand the sources.list entry on that page it looks correct
<ogra_> bfiller, you *must* adjust your dput.cf
<bfiller> ogra_: I'm not dputting.. just fetching
<ogra_> ah, yeah, fetching seems to have other issues
<ogra_> (lsb-release giving the wrong distro name would be one)
<Wellark> sil2100: low priority bug is a low priority bug. they have low priority for a reason and forcing them to be fixed on expence of higher priority tasks will gain us nothing
<robru> bfiller: yes exactly. if you look at the code (`cat $(which citrain)`), it runs the line "phablet-config writable-image --ppa $PPA/$SILO" and the value of $PPA/$SILO works out to "ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-003" which is supposed to just Do The Right Thing because it doesn't specify which distro to use.
<robru> ogra_: so are you saying that installing from RTM silos is broken because ubuntu-rtm doesn't know that itself is not ubuntu? and my script is fine?
<robru> bfiller: anyway, try editing the line that says 'PPA="ppa:ci-train-ppa-service"' to instead say 'PPA="ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm"' and let me know if that works for you
<Wellark> but if you say that I would get "one additional" week of whitelisting only to "fix it next week", then there is no point continuing this discussion. I will reply to the ML and if you decide to go to TRAINCON-0 in the end for Low priority bug then it's your decision
<ogra_> robru, i havent seen your script, sorry if you have any way that makes silos work i guess thats fine for now :)
<robru> ogra_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/phablet-tools/view/head:/citrain if you're curious. As far as I can tell it should work without modification in RTM but I guess RTM is just broken
<bfiller> robru: trying
<sil2100> Wellark: as I said - I do understand your concerns and I will certainly bring those up with QA, but you have to understand our rationale as well: experience shows that bugs like these get left alone without attention for a very long time
<sil2100> Wellark: I'm sure QA can be convinced for a whitelist
<ogra_> sil2100, btw, see my conversation with mvo in -touch
<sil2100> Wellark: since if we don't do this, I'm afraid that we might become overwhelmed by seemingly low-priority bugs which, after pilling up, will not make our product top-quality
<ogra_> Wellark, dont forget that OEMs might use the test results as a base for signoff (not sure they do, but they surely could)
<sil2100> As a crasher is NEVER a good thing and no one can say that it's supposed to be acceptable
<sil2100> And if we are supposed to one day move away from manual testing and get everything automated, well, a crash during automated testing will certainly be a problem
<bdmurray> plars: what determines what artifcats are included in a failing test case?
<bfiller> robru: didn't exactly work, sources.list.d ended up with this deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/ubuntu utopic main and should have been this: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-003/ubuntu-rtm 14.09 main
<jfunk> Wellark: which crasher are we talking about?
<sil2100> Wellark: but that being said, I'm not QA so I'm not the one to have a final word on how quality is measured
<robru> bfiller: bah. sounds like a bug in phablet-config then. sergiusens !
<plars> bdmurray: pretty much anything the test drops, plus other things that we collect (such as all of /var/crash, certain system logs, etc) What are you missing?
<sil2100> jfunk: there's this bug: LP: #1355130
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1355130 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "indicator-network crashing during dialer-app and default tests on smoketesting" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1355130
<Wellark> ogra_: when they do, then it becomes Critical. unless proven otherwise, it stays Low
<ogra_> robru, i dont think that script  will work atm since  add-apt-repository will use ubuntu instead of ubuntu-.rtm or 14.09
<sil2100> jfunk: it's 100% reproducible on smoketesting and didn't have any attention for 10 days now
<bdmurray> plars: given that OOPSIDS are now logged in /var/log/upstart/whoopsie.log instead of /var/log/syslog it seems to be we should gather /var/log/upstart/whoopsie.log.
<sil2100> jfunk: but yeah, it's only appearing in smoketesting and does not affect users, so it might be whitelisted
<plars> bdmurray: I'll add it
<bdmurray> plars: cool, thanks!
<robru> ogra_: but i don't call add-apt-repository, unless phablet-config does (checking)
<robru> ogra_: oh, yeah, it does.
<robru> ogra_: so it's a bug in add-apt-repository then?
<jfunk> robru: the above defect mentioned by Wellark, does it show up as a top crasher?
<jfunk> in the LRT
<ogra_> robru, most likely ... mvo just showed up ... i was planning to ask him about it and then i'll fix it ... most likely lsb-release just returns the wrong distro name
<robru> jfunk: I dunno, I haven't been tracking that one. sil2100 might know?
<jfunk> robru: nm, sorry for some reason I got you mixed with robotfuel
<jfunk> robotfuel: see above
<robru> no worries
<mvo> ogra_: fix the --allow-unauthenticated?
<ogra_> mvo, no, being able to add ubuntu-rtm PPAs to the ubuntu-rtm images
<ogra_> mvo, does add-apt-repository use lsb-release info for that ?
<ogra_> or wheer does it get the distro name
<sil2100> ogra_: so... does it mean the revert is no longer needed?
<sil2100> ogra_: (it's in http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/packaging/ if anything)
<ogra_> the ubuntu-rtm concept is an actual derivative distro ... not just a flavour
<ogra_> sil2100, see #ubuntu-touch ... but it looks liek a simple pkcon fix would work
<sil2100> ogra_: in case it's needed, it's there
 * sil2100 goes of to prepare the e-mail
<ogra_> sil2100, right, thanks, but i think mvo has ideas for a proper fix instead (for click)
 * sil2100 seems to turn into a bad-guy after the recent happenings
<ogra_> sil2100, well, let me land the developer mode and everyone will be distracted by things not working anymore ... and hate me instead
<sil2100> Can't wait!
<ogra_> its a temporary thing :)
<sil2100> ogra_: work faster!
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> yay
<Wellark> jfunk: it does not matter if it's the most frequent crasher or not (no, it's not). The point is that it's a Low priority bug and there are major Critical ones (including the most frequent crasher) that need to be fixed first. So my question is, can I get a whitelisting for undetermined time (until the higher priority bugs are dealt with) or not.
<ogra_> Wellark, on what base do you say its not ?
<ogra_> indicator-network is by far the most crashy things in testing over the whole cycle ... we only had very few images where we didnt have any crashes from it
<ogra_> *thing
<jfunk> ogra_: it so happens that the #1 crasher is in the indicator-network
<jfunk> and is not this defect
<jfunk> Wellark: who is pressuring you to fix this? is it landing?
<ogra_> (i understand that the former crashes were induced by ofono phonesim etc, but still its by far the most crashy piece in testing)
<ogra_> jfunk, it was added to the blocker list
<ogra_> since it did hit the timer
<jfunk> ogra_: how was it on the timer list at all as a low defect?
<Wellark> jfunk: the fact that it's been marked as "Blocker" which will lead to TRAINCON-0 if not fixed
<ogra_> jfunk, its is a constantly re-occuring crasher
<Wellark> ogra_: as I've explained to QA, features first, crasher after that. The most frequent crasher is already Critical.
<ogra_> jfunk, after a certain period these get on the timer ... we dont judge prioriity in tegh landing team, just occurence
<bfiller> ogra_: do we have a diff between ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed and ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed anywhere?
<ogra_> jfunk, if y crash doesnt get worked on in a while it gets on the timer which then counts down
<bfiller> weird I'm seeing an old version of ubuntu-keyboard on ubuntu-rtm
<bfiller> was released last weds
<ogra_> bfiller, no, we have a -cahnges ML ... nothing landed or changed since friday
<ogra_> bfiller, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-August/thread.html
<ogra_> bfiller, last manual ubuntu -> rtm sync was on the 19th ...
<ogra_> everything after this is expected to be landed via the new landing process
<bfiller> ogra_: ok
<jfunk> ogra_: Wellark: I am inclined to agre with Wellark on this, maybe if the crasher is so important, then the priority of the defect should be raised?  Am I missing somethign?  I don't feel that we should blindly obey a process.
<ogra_> bfiller, we should perhaps ask cjwatson to do one final sync though
<bfiller> ogra_: yes, seeing that sil2100 email went out on Aug 21st and everything was branched then I would expect RTM to contain everything up until then
<ogra_> jfunk, it isnt about bug importantce at all ... nobody looks at bugs in the landing team in that context
<Wellark> ogra_: I would *love* to get the crashers fixed. could you get me a team of two or three developers? We have priorities on the bugs. When there are multiple Criticals it's up to the people responsible of the component to prioritize between them. Having a process that forces Low bugs over Criticals and blindly mandates artificial priorities on the developers and owners of any component is just unacceptable.
<ogra_> jfunk, it is simply about stuff not being worked on at all
<ogra_> jfunk, if we need a whitelisting, so be it ... by the default rules this crasher had to be put onot the blocker list after it has been around for a certain timeframe
<jfunk> ogra_: how did this get on the list in the first place, was it a regression?
<sil2100> jfunk: remember our discussions in Malta?
<ogra_> jfunk, we look at the test results twice a day ...
<ogra_> jfunk, if something new shows up we contact the dev
<sil2100> jfunk: we agreed that any non-impacting-users issue when it's reproducible we give a grace period of 7 days, and after it passes we set it to a blocker
<jfunk> ahh ok, I see now
<ogra_> jfunk, after a defined timeframe if there has been no work on the issue the issue gets a countdown
<ogra_> after this it turns into a blocker
<sil2100> jfunk: it happens all the time so we're just acting according to the rules we set
<jfunk> so this is a case of a test which was passing has started to fail
<ogra_> everyone hits these all the times ...
<jfunk> correct?
<Wellark> and if somebody migh think that "Wellark would have fixed this issue already if instead of bitching about it" rest assured. It's almost 9pm here (although I'm sure nobody here is counting). I'm having this conversation simply because I care of the end result and also about having a process that does not inflict additional pain on our most important assets; the people.
<sil2100> jfunk: not a test, it's a crasher, a crash happening all the time - it wasn't there before and it started happening since some time
<ogra_> jfunk, well, in this case it isnt a test failure but a crash ...
<sil2100> jfunk: it's a crash visible on smoketesting
<ogra_> jfunk, we cant do anything with these crashes ... we only see them happen, the dev who owns the componnent needs to retrace it, judge severity etc
<Wellark> jfunk: no tests are failing.
<Wellark> impact 0
<ogra_> Wellark, can you prove that ?
<Wellark> ogra_: yes. if it has an impact it will come through errors.ubuntu.com as crasher on a production system
<ogra_> sorry to be an ass here ... but "impact 0" need to be claimed based on some data
<Wellark> and all of those have priority Critical
<Wellark> ogra_: It's not me
<Wellark> look at the bug
<ogra_> Wellark, and how do yu knwo it doesnt taint any testing results ?
<sil2100> A crasher is never expected behavior
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> If crashers are expected behaviors, then why do we even care to list their count on smoketesting?
<ogra_> Wellark, even through apport-collect running in the next test this could have impact on test results
<sil2100> If crashers are normal, then I would remove the 'Crashes' field in the dashboard, then it will not be an issue
<ogra_> because your CPU is hogged or whatnot
<Wellark> ogra_: which AP test is failing because of this?
<ogra_> Wellark, i dont know, but i also dont claim "impact 0"
<Wellark> which component is affected because of this?
<Wellark> well, the current data we have says "impact 0"
<ogra_> i'm just doubting you can reliably claim impact 0
<ogra_> the current data says we have a crasher every image
<jfunk> ogra_: sil2100: perhaps we need to revisit the value of the process surrounding crashers in the smoke test
<sil2100> Sure
<jfunk> atm, we have a "top crasher" list
<ogra_> we had times where we didnt have a crasher of this componnent every image
<Wellark> this is not the top crasher
<ogra_> so somethig *is* broken now
<jfunk> which to me, will get the most value from time spent solving crashes
<Wellark> or even if it is
<ogra_> and we dont now if it has impact or not
<sil2100> jfunk: ok, then the rules we set in Malta are no longer valid? Why did we discuss this and agree to this in the first place?
<sil2100> Anyway, I'm all for changing the rules
<jfunk> sil2100: I have a feeling some things have evolved since Malta
<sil2100> Right, then why no one informed us about this that the QA criteria have changed?
<jfunk> I'm not saying we throw the "rules" away, but perhaps we look at the value we are getting from them, and the risks we run if we change them
<Wellark> as I said. get me a team of couple of people to crunch down the list of Criticals and High and then this will be fixed. unless that happens this Low bug will not be fixed until I myself will get to it on my list.
<jfunk> sil2100: no one informed you because the rules haven't changed
<jfunk> there's a discussion happening here
<ogra_> jfunk, in trusty we had the rule to only release fully green images ... that brought us a reasonable quality ... but also caused immense pain for devs not being able to land stuff ... if you look at http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/ you will notice how much green there is when scrolling
<sil2100> Well, I think I'm tired already and a bit agitated
<ogra_> and as an enduser and dogfooder i can only say that very much reflects the quality difference between trusty and utopic today
<sil2100> I'm fine for revisiting the rules, but it doesn't change the fact that we just do as per our rules that have been set, and it's not that we are doing this because we want to be irritating and slow people down
<ogra_> jfunk, we were very lax in utopic wrt blocking stuff for promoting images ... but we need to find some middle ground to actually get one green image *once* the timer was one approach towards that
<Wellark> I will send my reply to the ML. I don't think this is something that gets resolved here.
<jfunk> Wellark: +1
<ogra_> if we start ignoreing crashers we can as well stop testing altogether ... or doing traincon states etc
<ogra_> at least fro the automated part
<jfunk> ogra_: sil2100: perhaps someone can spell out the rules which surround crashers found in the smoke tests
<jfunk> ogra_: sil2100: in response to Wellark's mail
<sil2100> jfunk: there was an announcement regarding that like a month ago
<ogra_> having crashers aroudn for months and nobody working on them wont get us any better quality
<jfunk> sil2100: great, do you have the subject handy
<jfunk> it would be great to read
 * ogra_ guesses in one of the langing mails 
<sil2100> I need to find the landing e-mail, as it was in the daily mail
<ogra_> *landing
<jfunk> ogra_: I see the risk being that if we allow new crashes in the smoke tests then we will accumulate debt in the form of crashes
<sil2100> The only thing that irritates me here is that it was some people from QA that had concerns about us ignoring crashers and AP test failures that have no impact on users
<ogra_> jfunk, right, that is exactly what happens atm
<sil2100> Since we were whitelisting them normally before
<ogra_> and why we had the timer setup discussed in malta
<sil2100> Then QA had concerns, so we started this
<sil2100> And now we're being pointed out as the bad people for this
<ogra_> so the dev has time to put an issue on low prio for a while but needs to fix it after some time
<Wellark> ogra_: the reality is that we don't have enough people to work on _all_ of the crashers
<ogra_> this was the alternative to blocking completely to retain some basic quality
<sil2100> Wellark: that's true
<Wellark> we need to prioritice them
<ogra_> we dont want to go back
<ogra_> but seemingly the loosening of the rules just makes us being shouted it
<sil2100> Wellark: right... in a perfect world though, I would like those low priority ones to also get some attention
<Wellark> sil2100: me too
<ogra_> *at
<ogra_> well, in the old ubuntu world you would have asked a community enthusiast to look at it while doing the important stuff
<ogra_> but these guys get rare
<jfunk> Wellark: so what I am starting to see from this discussion is that the crasher they are mentioning is important because we need to incrementally improve our quality, and if we let it slide, we are basically opening the gate to incrememntally accumulating new debt
<sil2100> Wellark: anyway, sorry for being a bit rough, in any case if jfunk or some QA representative thinks it's fine to whitelist, then we can do that without any problems
<sil2100> Since we did that in the past and it didn't kill us ;)
<Wellark> sil2100: it's ok.
 * sil2100 gets back to his e-mail since he's grumpy
<Wellark> it's me who is constantly second guessing myself with this
<sil2100> ;p
<Wellark> I don't want to argue
<Wellark> but the reality me and a lot of devs face with the pressures we are having I just can't leave this be
<Wellark> nothing personal
<Wellark> sil2100, ogra_: -^
<sil2100> True
<sil2100> There's not that much time and much work
 * ogra_ hugs Wellark 
<ralsina> sil2100: silo 1 is tested on utopic, can we get the srccopy to the rtm silo?
<Wellark> ogra_: <3
<Wellark> sil2100: <3
<Wellark> jfunk: <3
 * sil2100 hugs Wellark too
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Anyway, all sides expressed their concerns, the arguments have been set so I think, if QA (jfunk!) gives a blessing we can whitelist it
<ogra_> oh fun
<ogra_> whats going on there ?
<robru> urk
<robru> ogra_: I ran 'archive landed requests' and now the bot is freaking out
<ogra_> looks like a complete spreadsheet refresh
<robru> ogra_: no idea why... queuebot is supposed to index based on landing descriptions, not line numbers.
 * jfunk is in PM negotiations right now, will have word shortly
<ogra_> heh, tell stgraber :)
<robru> ogra_: it occurs to me that the original "index on landing description" code was leaky, since it would always add new descriptions to the dict and never clear them... maybe stgraber "fixed" it...
<robru> bfiller: you got silos 15 and 16
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> ralsina: request on line 36 conflicts with silo rtm-5
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<ralsina> sergiusens: ^
<ralsina> robru: you mean silo 5 of rtm ?
<robru> ralsina: yes that's what I said. although I'm confused, it looks like the thing in silo 5 is missing from the spreadsheet, I wonder if those are the same landings but just got disconnected somehow
<ralsina> could be! We asked sil2100 for a rtm silo earlier, maybe that's 5?
<sil2100> ralsina: yes! rtm silo 5 is yours :)
<sil2100> (didn't do the binary copy yet)
<ralsina> ok, so no conflict. I don't need a new silo, I just need the things copied whhen you can :-)
<sergiusens> robru: is there a dashboard for that?
<sergiusens> where to I click "build"
<robru> sergiusens: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q= same dashboard grew an rtm page
<sergiusens> sil2100: robru since this is all go and staticky; ralsina and myself are highy confident it would just work
<ralsina> true
<sergiusens> a bin copy would work even, but we can tackle that another day
<robru> sergiusens: thank go for saving us from ourselves
<sergiusens> :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, please no bin copies ...
<sergiusens> nice pun
<ogra_> unless cjwatson asks you to :P
<sergiusens> ogra_: now you are being cautios ;-)
<ogra_> heh
<sergiusens> ogra_: doesn't matter; the package takes time to build due to the packag install; actual build takes 2 seconds ;-
<sergiusens> ;-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, not cautious ... didnt you notice, i just passed the bucket to someone not here ;)
<sergiusens> ogra_: :-P
<ogra_> thats not cautious, thats *clever*
 * ogra_ grins 
<sergiusens> ogra_: well cjwatson was fine with a bin copy taking the necessary precautions; we did test the utopic target on an rtm channel fwiw ;-)
<ogra_> yeah, the general rule shouldnt be bin copies though
<sil2100> Bin copies can work most of the time as well!
<ogra_> i agree it is unlikely to cause issues
<sil2100> Buuuuuut
<sil2100> Not sure if we have the tools for that right now
<sil2100> LP doesn't cope well with copying anything between ubuntu and ubuntu-rtm PPAs right now
<ogra_> launchpad-lib should have everything you need
<ogra_> at least fro copying around stuff between PPAs
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: There are vastly more silo requests than silos available. They are being assigned on a first-come, first-serve basis. Please ping trainguards if you want a silo and are here to use it right now.
<jfunk> sil2100: ogra_: I am ok to whitelist the defect until after FF, can you please begin the countdown anew the day after FF is complete?
<jfunk> Wellark: ^
<ogra_> sil2100, see jfunk
<ogra_> jfunk, sill maintins the counters
<ogra_> *maintains
<sergiusens> robru: sil2100 that packages build above is a false; https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-005
<sergiusens> it's empty
<ogra_> did you put on the right glasses ?
<sergiusens> do I have to mention the packages?
<robru> sergiusens: sounds like somebody ran a WATCH_ONLY, it sets the status stupidly to 'packages built.'
<Wellark> jfunk: thanks
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> robru: well the job finished as well
<ogra_> you need to add the package names to the spreadhseet
<sergiusens> robru: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-005-1-build/1/console
<ogra_> and do a watch only build after they have built
<sergiusens> didn't do anything
<sil2100> We didn't push the packages yet, one moment
<robru> sergiusens: yeah, because there's nothing to do. the packages need to get dput in before the build job is run. the build job is just to acknowledge the packages were uploaded.
<sergiusens> ogra_: they show up in the dashboard :-)
<ogra_> oh
<sergiusens> sil2100: robru ah, I thought build would do that for us now :-)
<robru> sergiusens: yeah the dashboard reflects what was copied into it from the spreadsheet.
<sil2100> sergiusens: it will be done tomorrow!
<sil2100> I mean... that's the ETA for what at least ;/
<sergiusens> sil2100: oh, that's what will be done, no worries
<robru_breakfast> brb
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> we were a bit premature with all the rtm switch
<sil2100> sergiusens: actually it will be working in such a way that you can fill in a landing that will be marked as 'target: dual' and you will get 2 silos assigned at once, and pressing Build on the ubuntu silo will cause source packages of your uploads be pushed to the ubuntu-rtm silo as well
<sil2100> sergiusens: ...more or less
<sergiusens> sil2100: that is the dream :-)
<sil2100> sergiusens: the end result might be a bit different from the dream design but yeah ;p
<ogra_> but close :)
<sil2100> Indeed!
<sil2100> sergiusens: I just uploaded the modified source packages, they should appear in the PPA soon - pretty soon you can do a WATCH_ONLY build
<sil2100> Ok, I really need to go and write that e-mail
<sil2100> ogra_: revert click anyway I suppose
<ogra_> yeah, just got a PM about thet too :)
<sil2100> I guess we should really be more willing to revert! ;)
<ogra_> well ...
<ogra_> sil2100, i was just saying to slangasek, reverting immediately might make us miss issues the breakage causes ... which then hit us the next time it lands
<ogra_> so i think a short period of breakage is actually a good thing
<sil2100> Right, but theoretically if the breakage has been noticed, well, we anyway have it in an image
<ogra_> indeed
<sil2100> So we can test it by installing this particular image in case we want to take a good look at it
<sil2100> At least...
<slangasek> ogra_: people can continue to test with the existing image
 * slangasek nods
<sil2100> But true, instant revert = no, quick revert = yes ;) i.e. no longer waiting for someone to create a fix for half a day
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i think thats what we can agree on :)
<sil2100> See you tomorrow everyone o/
<ogra_> sil2100, wait
<ogra_> sil2100, where was that soource package ?
<sil2100> uh, what's up? Did I revert something wrong?
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/packaging/
<ogra_> ah, got it, enjoy your evening
<sil2100> (there's some old revert there as well, ignore that)
<sil2100> Thanks o/
<ogra_> yup
<ogra_> i think i uploaded the older one before :)
<sil2100> Right, you're my main-reverter ;)
<cjwatson> ogra_,slangasek: I disagree with reverting all of click when we can revert just one revision instead - see mail
<ogra_> cjwatson, to late ...
<cjwatson> GRRRRR
<ogra_> already uploaded ...
<cjwatson> tempted to immediately upload with the better revert
<ogra_> feel free
<cjwatson> now incomprehensible version
<cjwatson> Oh I can use 0.4.31.2.is.0.4.30
<cjwatson> Er, 0.4.31.2
<cjwatson> SIGH, 0.4.31.3
<thostr_> what happened to silo 12? was that taken away on purpose?
<thostr_> ci-train dashboard still lists it for my MPs...
<cjwatson> ogra_,slangasek: ok, more surgical revert uploaded now, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/0.4.31.3
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8143369/
<ogra_> cjwatson, great, thanks
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> thats simply
<ogra_> *simple
<cjwatson> the full revert deleted a facility that the error tracker is either now using or is about to rely on
<cjwatson> so it was inappropriate IMO
<ogra_> well, i wouldnt have expected it to be reverted for long ... but yeah
<ogra_> cjwatson, do you have any idea what we need to do for add-apt-repository to work with rtm ? seems it defaults to add ubuntu and not ubuntu-rtm
<cjwatson> ogra_: wgrant had a to-do item for that I think
<ogra_> oh, cool
<cjwatson> ogra_: I think it probably just needs to be taught about something like new-style archive references
<ogra_> asac had asked me to check that
<cjwatson> with a fallback to the old default
<cjwatson> so you'd do add-apt-repository ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-001
<ogra_> it doesnt read from lsb-release, right (someone claimed that)
<ogra_> ?
<cjwatson> lsb-release is irrelevant
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> well, we should change it nontheless ... but not urgent
<cjwatson> new-style archive references are the way forward
<cjwatson> this has all been canonicalised in Launchpad since we started the derived distros resurrection
<cjwatson> we just have a few more things to go round and update
<ogra_> right, QA was a bit desparate though
<thostr_> cjwatson: how to we get the silos back into ci sheet?
<robru_breakfast> thostr_: in case of discrepancy, the dashboard is always more correct than the spreadsheet. I can fix that soon
<thostr_> robru_breakfast: right. BUT, I cannot trigger a rebuild since it cannot find any references in ci sheet any more
<ogra_> thostr_, you mean http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS ? or the spreadsheet ?
<robru_breakfast> thostr_: build should be fine. Just reconfigure will fail. One sec
<thostr_> ogra_: yes, that is fine... I tried a recon and that failed then...
<ogra_> ah
<cjwatson> thostr_: err I have no idea, not my field
<robru_breakfast> thostr_: the build failure is unrelated
<thostr_> robru_breakfast: it was a recon failure
<robru_breakfast> thostr_: it quite clearly said build failure, anyway I fixed the spreadsheet for you
<robru_breakfast> thostr_: hmm, looking at the jenkins build timestamps, it does look like the recon was run since the most recent build. i guess there's a new bug that recon failures aren't updating the status. yay.
<thostr_> robru_breakfast: yes, it was a build failure which we fixed by now. that's why I wanted to recon/rebuild
<robru_breakfast> thostr_: ok, sorry about the mixup, spreadsheet just loses status sometimes. haven't been able to track it down. it's ready to recon if you need it.
<thostr_> robru_breakfast: if it's the very same MP I don't need to recon, do I?
<sergiusens> robru_breakfast: ogra_ seems  bunch of packages are missing from the rtm sync; how do I make sure teams do the right thing?
<sergiusens> robru_breakfast: ogra_ I need https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powerd and  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime in rtm silo 5
<sergiusens> can we dput that as well?
<sergiusens> ralsina: ^^
<robru_breakfast> thostr_: no, recon is only for new mps.
<thostr_> robru_breakfast: ok
<robru_breakfast> sergiusens: i thought sil was handling that? I can get to it shortly if not
<sergiusens> robru_breakfast: I thought he took of for the day
<sergiusens> robru_breakfast: in any case needs silo reconfig and those to sources added
<sergiusens> no need to rebuild what already there thanks to dbus
<robru_breakfast> sergiusens: ack will do soon
<robru> sergiusens: ok sorry, what should I put in rtm-5? is there an ubuntu silo to copy from or do you just want the copy from ubuntu archive?
<sergiusens> robru: from the archive as these two packages are from last week
<robru> sergiusens: ok no worries
<sergiusens> robru: I guess this will happen a bit until things normalize and the things that missed the sync get synced
<ralsina> sergiusens: ack
<robru> ralsina: sergiusens ^ don't build yet
<robru> for some reason it's taking me an absurdly long time to download those source packages.
<robru> sergiusens: ok sorry that took so long, it's my first time doing one of these super-manual RTM syncs. just did the upload, hopefully it was accepted. will keep an eye for that
<robru> sergiusens: ok it looks as though the upload has been accepted, source packages are just rebuilding right now.
<robru> sergiusens: unfortunately I have no clue how to track what packages are in sync and which ones are out of sync between RTM vs ubuntu, so I guess we'll just need to discover those on a case by case basis.
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: There are vastly more silo requests than silos available. They are being assigned on a first-ping, first-serve basis. Please ping trainguards if you want a silo and are here to use it right now.
<sergiusens> ralsina: I'm testing the packages now to see what gives
<sergiusens> meh, will have to wait after aikido
<sergiusens> need to updated powerd from recovery...
<ToyKeeper> Weird.  Slow day for silos.
<robru> ToyKeeper: everything ground to a halt with the RTM confusion. nobody knows where to land or what to do.
<robru> ToyKeeper: I'm sure I can find something for you to test. how about rtm-5?
<ToyKeeper> Darn, I was hoping that would be smoothed out by today.
<ToyKeeper> I have no shortage of other things to do though.  :)
<robru> ToyKeeper: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q= btw not sure if you saw, but here's the RTM dashboard. the link to switch from ubuntu to rtm is in the top left of the page.
<ToyKeeper> robru: Thanks, I had not seen that yet...  and it looks like there's one waiting on QA now.
<ToyKeeper> I just wasn't checking in the right view.
<ToyKeeper> ... and a few script mods later, I think I can probably get rtm silos installed.
<robru> ToyKeeper: yeah I initially made those as separate pages simply because it was the easier thing to do, and then I justified it by thinking "well, it would be overwhelming to display 40 silos on the same page." maybe I need to rethink that, the rtm sub-page is a little bit ghetto-ized...
<robru> ToyKeeper: yeah citrain script fails as well, apparently the bug is in add-apt-repository, I heard colin was working on a fix for that
<ToyKeeper> I think it would probably be easier to number them 1 .. 40, and arbitrarily decide that 20-40 are for RTM.
<ToyKeeper> Unless, of course, we intend to scale further for more branches.
<robru> ToyKeeper: yeah, that was exactly the reason that it was decided to duplicate the names. so we don't paint ourselves into a corner with the numbering. although I've wanted to increase the number of silos by at least 50% on several occaisions and it never happened. I'm afraid that the ability to add extra silos has bitrotted away
<ToyKeeper> Well, with apt-add-repository out of the loop, the silo-add script runs faster.  :)
<ToyKeeper> Oh, oops.  I need to mod my flash script too, to pull rtm images instead of utopic.
<cjwatson> robru: I didn't say I was, no - at DebConf so a bit tricky.  I thought wgrant had a work item for it
<oSoMoN> robru, hey, can silo 10 be published?
<wgrant> Oh, citrain actually uses add-apt-repository?
<oSoMoN> looks like the auto-updated status in the CI train spreadsheet is messed up, btw
<robru> wgrant: only indirectly. `citrain` tool (a script for end users to install silos on their devices, not used internally in the train) shells out to phablet-config, which in turn shells out to add-apt-repository.
<robru> wgrant: cjwatson it would be nice if 'add-apt-repository ppa:foo/bar' did the right thing, eg installed the ppa with the distro that matches the system.
<robru> oSoMoN: looking
<robru> oSoMoN: ugh, yeah it seems the spreadsheet has lost track of many silos. you claim silo 10 is tested?
<oSoMoN> robru, it is indeed, tested, re-tested, and then tested again
<robru> oSoMoN: ok, I'm gonna need you to test it one more time, then rebuild, then test again, then file your request in triplicate, and you'll need to include your gradeschool report cards from grades 1, 2, 3, not 4, 5, and not 6.
<oSoMoN> robru, mmm, this CI train thingy is getting a little bureaucratic lately :)
<oSoMoN> but ok, let me get back to you with a recommendation letter for my silo from my previous employer in a bit
<robru> oSoMoN: oh it's not that bad, but we are going to need those reports notarized, signed in blood, and blessed by the pope. good luck.
<robru> oSoMoN: ok, seems everything is in order here ;-) https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-010-2-publish/11/console
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks :)
 * oSoMoN heads to bed
<robru> oSoMoN: sweet drams!
<oSoMoN> cheers
<robru> wow
<robru> what's the status of silo 1? anybody?
<robru> stgraber wtf ^
<robru> ... is it safe? wow
<robru> ugh
<stgraber> restarted queuebot, let's see if it gets confused again
<robru> stgraber: hey, is lp:queuebot in sync with the code that's actually in production? it's been doing some odd stuff lately that doesn't seem to correspond to the code I wrote
<stgraber> robru: just checking and yeah, it's in sync with the LP branch
<stgraber> *checked
<robru> stgraber: like, I ran 'archive landed requests' in the spreadsheet (which causes the rows to get moved upwards) and then queuebot re-reported a bunch of statuses. it didn't make sense, I thought we indexed the statuses by column A, not by row number.
<stgraber> ok, so it's still confused, turning off that plugin
<stgraber> done, it'll now only run the silo plugin and not the landing one
<robru> stgraber: ok, I guess I'll tinker with the code and see if I can't get it working and then submit a branch.
<robru> stgraber: thanks for stopping the flood
<robru> ralsina: sergiusens: so you have this superceded MP in your silo: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/account-polld/qtcontact/+merge/228969 not sure if you want to replace that one with the one that replaces it, or what your intentions are there...
<sergiusens> robru: right.... forgot to update
<sergiusens> robru: from my last status I didn't test this yet (well I did test utopic) but not rtm as powerd required me to go to recorery'
<sergiusens> robru_brb: let me get back to you; today is going to be a looooong night
<robru_brb> sergiusens: no worries, I'll be available for at least 2 more hours officially, and then I'll be out for dinner but reachable with some delay.
<sergiusens> robru: installing powerd is just a tad complicated; requires chrooting into recovery as there are overlays from krillin
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-26
<sergiusens> robru: the superseeding in the MP was because I merged trunk one MP into the other as they diverged between themselves
<sergiusens> robru: if I switch the mp in the spreadsheet, what else do i need to do?
<robru> sergiusens: if you change the MP, you need to run 'Recon' on the dashboard. If you add a new MP that brings in a new source package, then you need *me* to re-prepare the silo
<sergiusens> robru: it's a new mp; but from the same branch
<sergiusens> robru: adding a prereq so the code looks nice sadly requieres superseeding
<robru> don't worry about that, you can just 'recon'fig it
<sergiusens> robru: great
<sergiusens> robru: ok, I retriggered the reconfig for that one and just finished testing the rtm one as well
<robru> sweet
<sergiusens> also updated the testplan with the powerd changes
<sergiusens> will be back in a bit
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: queuebot has temporarily lost the ability to read from the spreadsheet. This means you must manually ping us when requesting a silo or wanting a silo to be published.
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: queuebot has temporarily lost the ability to read from the spreadsheet. This means you must manually ping trainguards when requesting a silo or wanting a silo to be published.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 208 building (started: 20140826 02:05) ===
<sergiusens> robru: so what I mentioned above is ready to handover to whoever needs to look into it (publishing or qa)
<sergiusens> night
<robru> sergiusens: thanks! You mean the rtm silo is ready for qa?
<robru> ToyKeeper: ^^ rtm-5 for you
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 208 DONE (finished: 20140826 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/208.changes ===
<Mirv> mornings
<mardy> Mirv: hi! If a package which I have in a silo requires rebuilding of other packages, should I put them in the silo as well?
<Mirv> mardy: yes, then the rebuilt packages will be landed together with the actual changes
<Mirv> mardy: you can do an empty MP against the other package's trunk and include that empty MP in your landing
<mardy> Mirv: OK, thanks, will do like this
<tvoss> sil2100, hey there :)
<sil2100> Hey
<tvoss> sil2100, line31 on the spreadsheet is a bit weird
<tvoss> sil2100, packages are in silo 5
<tvoss> sil2100, and I would like to set "testing done" to ture
<tvoss> true
<sil2100> And you can't?
<sil2100> tvoss: hm, ok, let me fix that up
<sil2100> tvoss: so, somehow this data vanished from the spreadsheet, but I re-added it now
<brendand> tvoss, hey - i'm back from holidays - did you get all the needed info on the location issue?
<tvoss> brendand, I *think* so :)
<sil2100> Mirv: are you waiting on something on silo 008?
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> Oh, I see a new soname
<tvoss> brendand, and welcome back
<Mirv> sil2100: 008? 014 would need acking, but I thought you as a MOTU could probably do it :)
<Mirv> since mediascanner2 and the scope are in universe
<sil2100> Ah! 14 right ;)
<robru> sil2100: lots of problems with the spreadsheet losing state today, had to copy dashboard back to spreadsheet several times. Keep an eye for that
<sil2100> robru: ok, thanks for the notice... google *sighs*
<robru> sil2100: also queuebot completely puked on the spreadsheet today. I managed to reproduce the issue locally but it's totally bizarre, no idea why the code isn't working. Stephane had to disable it until i can fix it, so you'll get Jenkins silo pings but you won't get spreadsheet pings
<robru> sil2100: have fun! I'm off to bed ;-)
<sil2100> huh
<sil2100> Something wrong with csv then?
<sil2100> Or unrelated?
<sil2100> Crazy stuff!
<sil2100> robru: goodnight!
<robru> sil2100: nope, csv is fine. Just the data structure that queuebot uses to track what pings it pinged is being wonky and it's re pinging the same ping over again every 30 seconds, total channel spam
<robru> Ta ta!
<brendand> ogra_, a quick question about the incident that happened last week with the regression in local scopes
<brendand> ogra_, were the dependencies removed by the silo itself, or by another silo?
<ogra_> brendand, by the silo itself ... the packages dropped the dep
<sil2100> brendand, ogra_: remember that the regression was not caused by dropped dependencies
<ogra_> sure
<brendand> sil2100, oh?
<sil2100> brendand, ogra_: we confirmed that reinstalling the deps didn't help
<sil2100> brendand, ogra_: the dropped deps broke music-app I think?
<ogra_> well, it helped fpor the thumbnailer
<sil2100> But not the scope
<ogra_> yeah
<brendand> ok - that complicates things
<sil2100> The scope was b0rked by an unity-scopes-api and unity-scopes-shell landing
<sil2100> Which we had to revert to get it working :)
<ogra_> the thumbnailer seems to use something in the backend for its https requests that seems to realy on curl-nss
<ogra_> *rely
<ogra_> i havent dug to the bottom of this, but there are https requests that dont get through with the dep dropped
<ogra_> it was definitely not an issue for the scopes themselves
<ogra_> (the dep seems to be missing on a very low level somewhere(
<brendand> sil2100, oh that got reverted?
<ogra_> yes, in the next image
<brendand> i'd like to verify that i should have seen it when installing that silo
<ogra_> you wouldnt
<brendand> ogra_, why not?
<ogra_> unless you would have manually purged the dropped package
<brendand> ogra_, but you just said it wasn't because of the dropped package?
<sil2100> It wasn't related to leftover packages
<ogra_> music app breakage was and i'm not actually sure you would see any artwork with the thumbnailer not working
<sil2100> Yeah, music-app breakage you would see, yes
<sil2100> I mean
<sil2100> You wouldn't see the music-app breakage, heh
<sil2100> Anyway, after installing the silo you should have seen the scope broken
<sil2100> If installing
<Mirv> sil2100: we're missing only you :)
<tvoss> trainguards, could I have a silo for line 45?
<Mirv> tvoss: you haven't selected the target distro
<sergiusens> trainguards fwiw http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-001 is in testing passed state on the spreadsheet
<sergiusens> and http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-005 is in qa sign off mode since last night
<sil2100> sergiusens: oh! Right, I didn't see it changing as there seem to be some issues
<sergiusens> sil2100: yeah, I told robru last night; but it seems he missed or forgot :-)
<sil2100> With the spreadsheet
<sil2100> sergiusens: aaaand I see why we don't see it, your landing got erased from the spreadsheet :| We seem to be having issues with entries disappearing since yesterday
<sil2100> Let me re-add that and publish
<sergiusens> har har
<Mirv> sergiusens: ah, a watch only would have helped to bring the colors right
<Mirv> sil2100: hmm, the line 26 looks good to me
<Mirv> other than there has been a reconfigure after last build
<sil2100> hm, right, let me dig in further
<Mirv> oh, I started that watch only build, usually the quickest solution unless there's something fishy
<sergiusens> Mirv: I reconfigured on robru's suggestion; since I merged one of the branches into the other to avoid a merge conflict and since I force myself to look at neat MPs I added a prereq to not get the full contents of what I just merged into view
<Mirv> looking good
<Mirv> sergiusens: but you didn't then rebuild after that, would that have been required?
<sergiusens> Mirv: no, the branches didn't change
<sergiusens> Mirv: only the "view"
<Mirv> oh, ok..
<sergiusens> Mirv: adding a prereq sadly forces you to rehash the MP
<Mirv> yeah, now fixed
<Mirv> sil2100: do you want to publish it or shall I?
<sergiusens> Mirv: ok, now I see; reconf and build watch
<sergiusens> thanks
<sergiusens> Mirv: sil2100 not sure if it's worth to get the qa sign off on silo 5 for rtm first though
<sergiusens> these are all new procedures :P
<sil2100> sergiusens: we were thinking about that too! QA still needs to exactly define all the processes here, but I guess we can publish for ubuntu anyway ;) In case it fails verification for RTM then, well, no deal - the next upload with the 'fix' will upload both versions ;p
<sergiusens> sil2100: ok, just keep in mind I piggybacked things that "missed the sync"; the sign off would take care of that landing correcly
<sil2100> brendand: do you know who we have available in our timezone for QA RTM sign-off?
<sil2100> brendand: are you one of the people assigned for that?
<Mirv> sil2100: now I wish I'd have started that MOTU process earlier.. landing-012 looks also like reviewable by you
<brendand> sil2100, yep
<sil2100> Mirv: when will your acceptance meeting happen? Next week?
<sergiusens> Mirv: hehe, I have that on my task list as well; ppu still doesn't work on the train :-)
<Mirv> sil2100: month! yesterday was the previous suitable for me, but a) it was too quick b) the meeting didn't happen. the next one doesn't suit for me, and the next one is four weeks from now.
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: Would you please reconfigure the silo9? I have added there the browser fix branch.
<Mirv> but oh well, only myself to blame anyhow
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok
<bzoltan> Mirv: thanks
<sil2100> Mirv: could you? Thanks :)
 * sil2100 assigns a silo for tvoss 
<tvoss> sil2100, thank you
<Mirv> bzoltan: and cool, for the browser fix
<bzoltan> Mirv: yes, and once that fix is verified we can land the UITK
<Mirv> dbarth__: bzoltan: note that you've conflicting silos now  (landing-009 and landing-007), but since the OA landing doesn't build UITK will most probably go in first and then the webbrowser in OA landing will need to be rebult
<Mirv> bzoltan: reconfigured
<brendand> sil2100, agh why can't i reproduce the problem :/
<brendand> sil2100, music_app right?
<brendand> sil2100, btw which silo am i being begged to QA?
<sergiusens> brendand: maybe you have the right subset of music ? :-P
<sergiusens> as in music collection
<brendand> sergiusens, the device is just flashed
<brendand> sergiusens, no SD card here either
<sergiusens> brendand: yeah, I mean; maybe your music collection has album art embedded
<sergiusens> so there are no network fetch needs
<brendand> sergiusens, i just have what the test installs
<brendand> sergiusens, there's no music of my own on here
<sergiusens> ah, not sure if that triggers it
<sergiusens> but if ci failed atm, then it should
<sergiusens> or maybe someone sneaked in the fix in some other package and the only way to reliably reproduce is to go back to the image where it was seen
<sil2100> brendand: strange, I'm flashing the latest of the latest
<sil2100> And will make sure it's also broken there
<brendand> sil2100, so who wants a silo?
<brendand> first come first served
<brendand> (silo tested)
<sil2100> brendand: I think sergiusens has a silo that needs QA sign-off
<sil2100> (as per http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q= )
<sil2100> brendand: there's bfiller as well, but I guess he'll be around later
<sil2100> So Sergio's can go first
<sergiusens> let's call it ralsina's ;-)
<sergiusens> I just made a dbus service there :-P
<brendand> sergiusens, do you know where the wiki page with details on how to install powerd is?
<brendand> i'll need that before starting
<sergiusens> brendand: on mako it was just apt get
<sergiusens> brendand: on krillin I found it to be complicated
<sergiusens> brendand: and not really, that's not really part of what we want added, but something that "missed the sync"
<ogra_> sergiusens, what makes it more complicated ? the bind mounts ?
<sergiusens> brendand: should be the same as installing lxc
<sergiusens> ogra_: the powerd profile is bind mounted on krillin
<ogra_> iirc krillin bind mounts the configs
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> s/lxc/lcx-android-config
<ogra_> that will hit us wiath way more packaged
<sergiusens> we really need image builds :-)
<ogra_> once more configs move into the device tarball
<brendand> sergiusens, i was testing another silo for rsalveti i think and had to follow some instructions to make powerd install
<ogra_> which in turn means that the config interfaces may never change for any of these packages
<brendand> sergiusens, that was on mako too
<brendand> sergiusens, i'll see if i hit it now
<ogra_> else the rootfs will stop working with the device tarball
<sergiusens> ogra_: yup
<sergiusens> brendand: this is what I do https://gist.github.com/sergiusens/17d11843b9605feeb6bf
<brendand> sergiusens, how come there are no MP links on the silo dashboard?
<brendand> sergiusens, oh yeah it was something like that
<sergiusens> brendand: this will hit a bunch of packages as well
<sergiusens> system ones
<brendand> nobodies looked at my add-apt-repository bug still
<sergiusens> brendand: I consider that a foundations bug :-P
<brendand> sergiusens, do you have a test plan for accounts-polld?
<sergiusens> brendand: it's in the list
<sergiusens> or not?
<sergiusens> i thought it was
<sergiusens> at least in the one we created; not sure how sil2100 does the line copy for rtm
<brendand> sergiusens, got it
 * sergiusens checks the spreadsheet he hates
 * sil2100 hates it in a very similar way
<sergiusens> sil2100: it's nothing personal ;-)
<sergiusens> I just don't like it :)
<brendand> sergiusens, listing non-existent test plans :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/account-polld
<brendand> sergiusens, that's a new low :P
<sil2100> And I personally hate it ;p
<sergiusens> brendand: add an s to TestPlan's'
<sergiusens> or remove it
<brendand> sergiusens, ah
<sergiusens> brendand: huge discrepancy there, not sure how it started
<sergiusens> I hope someone in QA gets tht sorted
<sil2100> I even proposed us trying to get rid of the spreadsheet
<sergiusens> brendand: that's why I was hoping for the impossible task of having them "auto linked" fro the projects
<brendand> sergiusens, why should we - the majority are under TestPlan
<brendand> sergiusens, any others are just typos
<sil2100> But since the Airline thought close back then, we decided not to waste time on that
<mardy> asac: hi! The Jenkins coverage rules for signon are wrong; can I talk about them to you? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/signon-utopic-amd64-ci/4/consoleFull
<dbarth__> Mirv: ack
<sergiusens> brendand: well the original communication was with an 's' https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1LiDK3nVWUFKPbOCOPQEWdpXuTVpIQNU2SWjTiQaIGxE/edit#slide=id.g258bded9d_0110
<asac> mardy: me?
<asac> mardy: dont even know this feature of our jenkins job. would suggest to wait for fginther or someone else from cihelp who knows about this
<sergiusens> brendand: and the template is also under /TestPlans/ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Template?action=show&redirect=Process%2FMerges%2FTestPlans%2FCommon
<brendand> sergiusens, ugh
<sergiusens> brendand: so while the majority have no 's', they are the typos ;-)
<sergiusens> and it's all thanks to https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06307.html
<brendand> sergiusens, UGH
<brendand> FML
<brendand> sergiusens, well as long as the links are correct on the spreadsheet that's the best we can do
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): psivaa | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: queuebot has temporarily lost the ability to read from the spreadsheet. This means you must manually ping trainguards when requesting a silo or wanting a silo to be published.
<sil2100> Curse you Ted!
<sergiusens> brendand: yeah, adding the links to a spreadsheet is not really an exiting task :-P
<sergiusens> exciting even
<brendand> sergiusens, Errors were encountered while processing:
<brendand>  /var/cache/apt/archives/powerd_0.16+14.10.20140819-0ubuntu1~rtm1_armhf.deb
<brendand> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sergiusens> brendand: yeah I dpkg-deb -x'ed it
<sergiusens> ogra_: ^^
<sergiusens> any idea what's up with that?
<brendand> sergiusens, ? what you mean you removed it?
<ogra_> not with that little information, no
<ogra_> pastebin the full log with the actual error :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: the postinst or preinst script does some default init checks
<sergiusens> brendand: full pastebin for ogra_?
<davmor2> morning all
<ogra_> ah, you would have to deny that somehow ... we used to do that via policy-rc.d
<ogra_> but i think there is a new method
<ogra_> (that i dont know)
<sergiusens> ogra_: isn't that autogenerated trough the packaging though?
<sergiusens> through
<ogra_> well, what does it call ?
<ogra_> ah, i see
<ogra_> update-rc.d and invoke-rc.d
<ogra_> that comes from packaging, yes
<ogra_> dh_installinit iirc
<sergiusens> ogra_: so there's not a fun way to avoid this and I bet it doesn't happen during image build
<sergiusens> ogra_: which will probably just confuse qa
<ogra_> it doesnt happen during image build because policy-rc.d gets mangled to forbid it
<sergiusens> brendand: dpkg-deb -x extracts the deb into a path (/)
<ogra_> (or whatever the current method is)
<ogra_> yeah, use that
<sergiusens> which avoids the scripting to run
<ogra_> right
<davmor2> sil2100: you got 5 minutes for a quick hangout?
<sil2100> 5 minutes, yes! 10 minutes, no!
<sil2100> ;)
<psivaa> mardy: you might have already seen this.. but:
<psivaa> + make coverage-html
<psivaa> make: *** No rule to make target 'coverage-html'.  Stop.
<oSoMoN> sil2100, do you know who in the QA team I need to ping to get an ack for RTM silo 6 ?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: it's queued :) brendand is the current person on duty
<sil2100> But he's signing-off something already
<oSoMoN> excellent, thanks
<brendand> sil2100, davmor2 is here now!
<psivaa> mardy: ^ that's what i'm seeing and not sure how we could set the rule in jenkins.. i'd guess the rule is inside the packages itself?
<sergiusens> psivaa: check jenkins; there should be a hook to enable coverage
<psivaa> sil2100: the tests with 208 are now complete, with almost the same results as we saw earlier except filemanger has 1 failure
<sergiusens> adds the targets and all
<sergiusens> and it's probably broken
<brendand> sergiusens, how do you run that?
<sergiusens> psivaa: ask alesage
<sergiusens> brendand: run what?
<sergiusens> brendand: dpkg-deb -x package.deb / ?
<sergiusens> if slash is the root of course
<sergiusens> which it generally is
<brendand> sergiusens, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8148725/
<sergiusens> brendand: from recovery still
<sergiusens> brendand: most all system packages would need to be installed from recovery soon due to the bind mounts
<sergiusens> until we get images built per silo
<ogra_> but thats V material
<brendand> sergiusens, ah right - so run the code on the gist you posted?
<ogra_> just follow the lxc-android-config testplan
<sergiusens> brendand: well, similar, depending if they add an init script or not a dpkg -i will work or not
<ogra_> it has the proper install instructions for such packages
<sergiusens> ogra_: well if dpkg is doing more in the postinst; I don't want it to be the default way long term (dpkg-deb -x)
<sergiusens> ogra_: we might miss things
<brendand> ogra_, where is that?
<ogra_> somewhere on the testplan wikispace
 * ogra_ hasnt needed it in ages 
<sergiusens> brendand: when someone mentions test plan it's usually the tesplan base link + source package name
<brendand> sergiusens, yep - but i checked in both pluralities and it doesn't seem to be there with that name
<brendand> sergiusens, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/lxc-android-config
<brendand> yet another path :)
<sergiusens> that should be moved!
<ogra_> where to ?
<brendand> ogra_, mount: mounting /dev/block/loop0 on /mnt failed: No such file or directory
<brendand> ogra_, do i have to create /mnt?
<sergiusens> brendand: ogra_ for mounting, use the gist I gave you
<sergiusens> it is dfferent on krillin!
<sergiusens> ogra_: lxc-android-config is incorrect
<sergiusens> brendand: the test plan ogra gave you tells you to do exactly what fails that we just discussed
<sergiusens> ogra_: this will fail 'adb shell chroot /mnt /usr/bin/env PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin dpkg -i /tmp/lxc-android-config_*_all.deb'
<ogra_> no, it has been tested various times
<ogra_> if it fails now thats because something underneath changed recently
<sergiusens> ogra_: well it looks exactly like my gists
<thostr_> sil2100: anything we need to do to land silo 12 or will you take over?
<ogra_> sergiusens, i guess all the init changes cause this ... iirc mathieu used these instructions after malta annd they worked fine
<sergiusens> ogra_: well it used to work for me too
<sergiusens> but doesn't anymore
<sergiusens> so dpkg-deb -x with careful checking of the post/pre scripts is what you have to do
<psivaa> sergiusens: the coverage hook and qmakecoverage are enabled in the jenkins job already.. (H10enable_coverage and B09qmakecoverage)
<sergiusens> psivaa: yeah; I'm saying that enablement "hook" is probably broken
<psivaa> sergiusens: ack ack
<brendand> sergiusens, i don't have /usr when in recovery
<sergiusens> brendand: follow my gist, but change dpkg -i to dpkg-deb -x powerd_package.deb /
<sergiusens> brendand: you don't need /usr and you won't see it unless you chroot
<brendand> sergiusens, chroot: can't execute '/usr/bin/dpkg-deb': No such file or directory
<sergiusens> brendand: did you mount?
<brendand> sergiusens, yep
<ogra_> erm ... why dpkg-deb ?
<ogra_> just dpkg -x should work fine
<sergiusens> ogra_: yeah, works too
<brendand> sergiusens, how can i reset and try again? just reboot?
<sergiusens> brendand: anything you write to /mnt will stick until you reflash
<sergiusens> ogra_: dpkg-deb should still be there...
<ogra_> and it is
<ogra_> (since the dpkg package ships it)
<sergiusens> brendand: ogra_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/8148916/
<sergiusens> that is proof I guess...
<brendand> sergiusens, i guess i did something wrong then
<thostr_> Mirv: what about silo 12?
<sil2100> thostr_: sorry, was in a meeting
<Mirv> thostr_: I was asking sil to look at that, but I just before you mentioned started asking on #ubuntu-devel for it
<sil2100> thostr_: looking :)
<thostr_> Mirv: sil2100: thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: also, landing-014
<Mirv> thostr_: I've now finally put my MOTU application in so I can publish a bit better later on, but it'll take four weeks
<Mirv> good timings for all us three, for asking about the silo and being back :)
<Mirv> all withing 1 minute or so
<thostr_> Mirv: also, line 15 in ci sheet is missing silo 3 which is tested and good and can be published
<thostr_> Mirv: apparently robru executed some script yesterday that removed the silos from ci sheet
<sil2100> thostr_: from what robru mentioned, the spreadsheet has been removing some entries by itself (?), so some might need to be brought back into the spreadsheet
<Mirv> thostr_: ok, found it
<thostr_> sil2100: yeah. anyway it's just a ci sheet problem, silo build and testing is fine
<Mirv> thostr_: added back the id which luckily was still possible to find and it's now fixed
<thostr_> Mirv: perfect
<Mirv> thostr_: but, MP not approved https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/thumbnailer/embedded-album-art/+merge/231207
<Mirv> (top approved)
<thostr_> Mirv: I thought I had seen that approved yesterday... my bad... will quickly get one
<mardy> psivaa: no, the rule is in Jenkins: it does a "make coverage-html", but there is no Makefile there
<mardy> psivaa: it needs to do a "cd build/qt5" first, because signon is built in that directory
<sergiusens> mardy: yeah, I was telling psivaa that the jenkins job is assuming the wrong thing
<mardy> psivaa: I believe that the hook is B09qmakecoverage
<mardy> sergiusens: yep. I'm not sure how these rules work, please let me know if there's something needed on my side
<satoris> psivaa: any idea what could be causing this Jenkins failure: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/thumbnailer-utopic-amd64-ci/20/console
<sil2100> thostr_: just wanted to confirm one thing - did you make sure that both libmediascanner-2.0-1 and libmediascanner-2.0-2 can be installed at the same time?
<sil2100> (actually it looks fine, as it only installs the .so file)
<psivaa> satoris: just a sec please.. trying to see if i could fix mardy's issue. will take a look in a bit
<sil2100> thostr_: anyway, approved, let me publish
<satoris> Ok, thanks.
<psivaa> sergiusens: mardy: so http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/view/head:/stacks/head/webcred.cfg is the cfg for that job and i dont see how we could in jenkins effect that 'cd build/qt5'  change in here in jenkins.
 * psivaa is trying to understand :)
<psivaa> probably need to workaround that in B09qmakecoverage script?
<mardy> psivaa: where is the B09qmakecoverage script? maybe having a look at it will help, there might be some variable that we can modify in the configuration
<psivaa> mardy: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~private-ps-quality-team/pbuilderjenkins/trunk/view/head:/hooks/B09qmakecoverage.in
<mardy> psivaa: maybe that $BUILD_DIR variable...
<psivaa> mardy: that's not something we set in jenkins i suppose, but its being set http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~private-ps-quality-team/pbuilderjenkins/trunk/view/head:/hooks/build_and_result_path_logic
<sergiusens> psivaa: whoever added the hook to that specific jenkins job should fix it imo
<psivaa> sergiusens: ack, will talk to fginther about it. thanks
<brendand> sergiusens, i execute exactly what's in your gist after reflashing and it still tells me /usr/bin/dpkg does not exist
<brendand> rsalveti, are you there?
<sergiusens> brendand: are you using new partitions?
<brendand> sergiusens, might there be something different about my krillin?
<brendand> sergiusens, not as far as i know
<sergiusens> brendand: I assumed no one is supposed to use old partitions anymore
<sergiusens> brendand: from the communication
<sergiusens> brendand: old partitions don't get anymore updates
<brendand> sergiusens, ok i'll update and try again
<sergiusens> brendand: the mount is probably mounting something else
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: queuebot has temporarily lost the ability to read from the spreadsheet. This means you must manually ping trainguards when requesting a silo or wanting a silo to be published.
<psivaa> satoris: btw, i've cleaned up the thumnailer workspace and running that job again. hopefully that should get that going
<satoris> psivaa: ack, thanks.
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cprov | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: queuebot has temporarily lost the ability to read from the spreadsheet. This means you must manually ping trainguards when requesting a silo or wanting a silo to be published.
<oSoMoN> brendand, davmor2: is anyone looking at RTM silo 6 ?
<davmor2> oSoMoN: I can have a look at that as soon as I file a bunch of bugs
<Mirv> sergiusens: what about the line 17, does it need a silo?
<sil2100> ogra_: btw.!
<sil2100> ogra_: what's  the status of ubuntu-rtm changes files?
<Mirv> Saviq: line 22 marked as tested, silo not seen anywhere...
<sergiusens> Mirv: that was cancelled: "Gave up this landing. Cleaning silo."
<sergiusens> raw status says that too
<sergiusens> which is what I pasted
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, somethings shonky there
<oSoMoN> davmor2, thanks, I’d appreciate if we can land it today
<Mirv> sergiusens: ok, let's remove the line then
<Saviq> Mirv, the description does not match MPs
<Saviq> Mirv, and those mps landed
<sergiusens> Saviq: spreadsheet got busted last night
<Saviq> ah, explains
<Mirv> Saviq: ah, that confused me too, I saw there were landings of that
<Mirv> Saviq: marked as landed
<pstolowski> sil2100, Mirv hey, is there a problem with silo12? do you need any action on our side?
<Mirv> pstolowski: no actions needed, we just need to get packaging acks and sil was meaning to do that but he's stuck in meeting spree
<sil2100> Oh, I only checked the mediascanner one ;)
<pstolowski> Mirv, ack, thanks
<pstolowski> thostr_, ^
<sil2100> This one I didn't notice, and queuebot doesn't help!
<Mirv> :)
<sil2100> Let me take a look
<ogra_> sil2100, didnt i say in the meeting "by end of the week" ?
<sil2100> :<
<sil2100> pstolowski: I don't want to be the meanie here but I would most probably prefer not to publish silo 12 right now
<sil2100> pstolowski: the reason: the unity-scopes-api changelog says nothing of the changes in it
<sil2100> pstolowski: if you could ask upstreams to give more info then 'Sync with devel' and rebuild, then I can publish that just fine
<sil2100> pstolowski: as all other changes seem sane
<sil2100> pstolowski: sorry for that
<pstolowski> sil2100, hmm i see. i was assuming that the 'fixes:' commit there would be picked up automatically, but apparently this is not the case..
<sil2100> pstolowski: CI Train takes only the descriptions and bugs attached to the MR that you release, so in case of a sync merge it only takes what you give it there
 * sil2100 goes back to code
<Wellark> sil2100, jfunk, brendand: happy to tell you that Jussi fixed the #1 crasher
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/indicator-network/grace/+merge/232194
 * ogra_ hugs Wellark 
<jfunk> \o/
<sil2100> Which one?!
<ogra_> sil2100, indicator-network
<sil2100> The one we whitelisted yesterday? :O
<Wellark> sil2100: no
<Wellark> the #1 crasher on device
<ogra_> on errors.u.c
<Wellark> yeah, although recent refactoring does not update the original report
<Wellark> but there should be another that is piling up fast
<Wellark> but anyway
<Wellark> it's fixed.
<sil2100> Wellark: thanks :) !
<sil2100> Yay!
<Wellark> ogra_: you should hug satoris
 * ogra_ hugs satoris too 
 * sil2100 hugs satoris too
<brendand> sergiusens, time to start actually testing the silo :)
<ogra_> omg
<ogra_> an rtm landing you mean ?
<Saviq> trainguards, I've line 35 set to testing: pass, the status / dashboard doesn't seem to reflect that though :/
<sergiusens> great
<ogra_> :D
<sil2100> Saviq: :| Yeah, not sure what's going on with that
<sergiusens> ogra_: fwiw I can't install openssh-server in my chromebook's chroot either due to the initscripts under utopic ;-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, ask pitti :)
<ogra_> since malta he knows the init process in and out ... backwards if required
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, so it seems that you got hit by the spreadsheet eating up random fields
<sil2100> I put it back up again ;/
<Saviq> sil2100, ktxbai
<popey> sil2100: do we have a blocker for the welcome screen being broken?
<sil2100> popey: not sure, davmor2 has a big list of new blockers that he will pass to me before the evening meeting, so maybe that's in it as well
<sil2100> davmor2: ^ ?
<sil2100> popey: how is it broken?
<popey> sil2100: the stats on the welcome page " you have 2 sms" etc - don't work anymore
<popey> been broken for a while.
<sil2100> Oh, confirmed
<davmor2> popey: infographics you mean
<davmor2> popey: I think brendand or jibel filed one for that iirc
<popey> yes
<davmor2> popey: I seem to recall it being brought up before at least
<satoris> cprov: could you look into why this fails (psivaa already tried something but apparently that did not work): https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/thumbnailer-utopic-amd64-ci/24/console
<cprov> satoris: sure, let me have a look
<satoris> Thanks.
<psivaa> satoris: cprov: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/thumbnailer-utopic-amd64-ci/23/console run succeeded but the issue propped back again
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): fginther | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: queuebot has temporarily lost the ability to read from the spreadsheet. This means you must manually ping trainguards when requesting a silo or wanting a silo to be published.
<cprov> psivaa: any idea what's is causing it ?
<psivaa> cprov: not really.. looks like this is specific to that thumbnailer job. the same issue occurred in two hosts, genie and kinnara.
<kgunn> sil2100: hey, can i get a silo for line48 ?
<psivaa> i was under the assumption that some temporary permission issue and force cleaned up the workspace but it looks like that was a temp fix
<sil2100> kgunn: sure, one moment
<kgunn> ta
<sil2100> thostr_: hey!
<sil2100> thostr_: I see you proposed an RTM landing :)
<sil2100> thostr_: regarding that, I want to let you know you have a choice on how to proceed with RTM-based landings (I will send out an annoucement for that in the nearest time)
<sil2100> thostr_: so, in case your project is RTM-focused and when you actually plan to include EVERY commit in RTM, you can live without an rtm branch of your code
<cprov> satoris: psivaa: fginther will cleanup the workspace manually and retry the last job, let's see if it gives us a better idea about what is broken.
<thostr_> sil2100: good to know
<thostr_> sil2100: and, yes, all our projects are rtm focused for now
<sil2100> thostr_: so we're actually experimenting (and working) on an approch here where you can try living without the additional branch and just requesting src copies of what you release into ubuntu
<thostr_> sil2100: that would be great
<camako> fginther, good morning.. I've created the upcoming stable branch for Mir (lp:~mir-team/mir/0.7). Would you please provision it for CI when you get a chance?
<sil2100> thostr_: something like that will be somewhat automated in CI Train soon (working on that), but for now what I can recommend for you is giving you a silo with only source-packages that I will copy into the silo PPA for you
<sil2100> thostr_: this way you won't have to maintain a separate branch
<popey> brendand: jibel do you have a bug for broken infographics?
<sil2100> thostr_: would you want a source-package only silo then?
<brendand> popey, what?
<satoris> cprov: ok, thanks.
<thostr_> sil2100: when would that be available or when do we need to decide
<popey> brendand: look at a locked phone. infographics aren't updated with sms / music played / calls made etc
<popey> brendand: davmor2 suggested you may have already reported a bug
<popey> its been broken for a while
<sil2100> thostr_: so, the automated bits will take some time to do, but I can anyway do that source-only silo for you and do everything for you manually
<brendand> popey, it's not broken at all here on the rtm branch
<sil2100> thostr_: you'll only have to test the silo in the end
<brendand> popey, depends on the definition of a while then :)
<popey> brendand: do you have a pin lock set?
<brendand> popey, ah nope
<sil2100> thostr_: you can decide if you want to have a separate branch anytime you want I guess
<thostr_> sil2100: so, being more specific for the requested silo: what do I need to do now
<popey> set one#
<davmor2> popey: I'm on rtm I see 1 call made today
<davmor2> popey: I have pin code in place
<ogra_> thostr_, the rtm silo needs QA signoff anyway ... so depending how much you trust QA you can only test the utopic silo and leave the rtm one to QA
<sil2100> thostr_: if you want it to be dealt without the RTM bzr branch, then all you have to do is tell me and I'll do everything needed with the silo
<popey> well I am not on rtm and don't know how to be on rtm..
<sil2100> thostr_: and you'll get an RTM silo with all the contents in it
<thostr_> sil2100: I don't need a rtm branch
<brendand> popey, that's broken
<ogra_> popey, by selecting the right channel :)
<popey> define "right"
<sil2100> thostr_: ok then, so I'll prepare everything for you now
<ogra_> ubuntu-device-flash --list-channels
<popey> alan@wopr:~$ ubuntu-device-flash --list-channels | wc -l
<popey> 53
<ogra_> grep rtm :)
<sil2100> thostr_: btw. you only want mediascanner to be in that silo? No need for unity-scope-mediascanner?
<popey> so, my question is, should everyone switch to the rtm channel?
<popey> (also, repeating myself, where was this announced?)
<ogra_> popey, theoretically yes
<ogra_> practically not much has landed in rtm yet ... so it is a bit behind
<fginther> camako, yes, I can get that added shortly
<camako> fginther, thanks
<alesage> psivaa, did you get your coverage question answered?
<fginther> cprov, satoris, psivaa, I found a file "/tests/chinese_text/图片.JPG", that could potentially be the source of the jenkins problem. I've specifically removed that file and re-triggered the job
<psivaa> alesage: yea, fginther suggested that we remove coverage hooks for signon for now and let you decide how to go ahead with adding it back
<rsalveti> brendand: I'm now
<alesage> psivaa, no objection, the system is getting a bit of an overhaul as we speak :) , sorry for the trouble
<sil2100> thostr_: ok, so for now I only copy mediascanner there
<psivaa> fginther: so with that thumbnail job, i cleaned up the workspace on both kinnara and genie and kicked off a build. it worked once and probably because that file is branched/produced in the workspace, it failed again.
<psivaa> alesage: no problem. i've just done an MP to remove the hooks
<plars> uhoh
<thostr_> sil2100: that's not sufficient as the MP also contains unity-scope-mediascanner
<plars> psivaa: balloons: sil2100: ubuntu-clock-app - something strange happened with the bzr branch: bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', 'ValueError', 'requested revno (492) is later than given known revno (67)')
<psivaa> plars: which job is this.. thinking where i missed this
<sil2100> thostr_: how? The landing has only one MP and it's for mediascanner2, so there's no unity-scope-mediascanner there?
<satoris> fginther: there have been tens of thumbnailer jobs with that file without problems.
<balloons> plars, likely the series was changed to point at the reboot branch
<balloons> let's look
<thostr_> sil2100: let me check...
<plars> psivaa: it looks like something just changed in the branch, so it will be any job from here on out
<sil2100> thostr_: anyway, I'll copy both mediascanner2 and unity-scope-mediascanner packages to that PPA then
<thostr_> great
<thostr_> sil2100: and since we don't have a branch we don't need to worry about the MP, right
<sil2100> Right :)
<thostr_> cool
<psivaa> plars: ahh, ack. ack
<oSoMoN> davmor2, have you had a chance to test RTM silo 6 yet? sorry if I sound insistent, but I’d really like to be able to land it today
 * sil2100 got a very nice idea for CI Train now
<balloons> plars, yes that's exactly what happened. It causes the clock tests to fail right, as the manifest is wrong
<sil2100> thostr_: ok, bad luck, google has some issues right now, this might take a few minutes...
<thostr_> sil2100: why am I not surprised :)
<plars> balloons: it causes setup for the entire test run to fail because phablet-click-test-setup chokes
<plars> balloons: so probably ALL tests don't even run until we get a new ubuntu-clock-app rebuild with the proper branch revno in the manifest, or the branch gets put back how it was
<davmor2> oSoMoN: trying to install it now
<balloons> plars, right yes I know exactly what would happen
<oSoMoN> davmor2, cool, thanks!
<balloons> plars, so I'm thinking we could modify the manifest and re-upload the click, or upload the reboot click
<balloons> plars, let me see what they would like to do
<plars> balloons: thanks!
<camako> fginther also the 0.5 branch is now obsolete and can be decommissioned from CI, in case you feel like cleaning up as you go...
<davmor2> oSoMoN, sil2100, ogra_: you guys any idea why I would be seeing this form the ppa I added? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8150538/
<oSoMoN> davmor2, how did you add the PPA?
<ogra_> davmor2, that url is wrong
<ogra_> drop the ubuntu after ubuntu-rtm
<davmor2> ogra_: it's the rtm silo I'm testing
<davmor2> oSoMoN: apt-add-repository ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-006
<ogra_> yeah, doesnt work yet
<oSoMoN> davmor2, you’ll need to modify the file it created under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ to point to the right sources
<ogra_> cjwatson said wgrant works on fixing apt-add-repository ... that needs some LP love first apparently
<oSoMoN> davmor2, "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-006/ubuntu-rtm 14.09 main "
<balloons> plars, so apparently the migration to reboot should take place as soon as QA a-ok's it
<davmor2> oSoMoN: thanks
<dobey> sil2100: hi. any further with the syncing through silos?
<plars> balloons: ack
<sil2100> dobey: still working, battling off distractions in forms of meetings and discussions
<dobey> ok
<sil2100> dobey: but I'll try deploying an half-solution, like the first step in complete automation
<dobey> sil2100: ok. i'm just anxious to use it :)
<davmor2> sil2100: so some of the issues still exist you'll be glad to know :(
<davmor2> oh god the cruelty of a million lang packs
<brendand> rsalveti, the last test case here is redundant, right? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Powerd
<bzoltan> fginther:  I as wrong, the UITK gles rules is correct.. it is the main UITK where some arch types should skip the tests
<bzoltan> fginther:  the uitk-gles tests simple fails on i386 and amd64, what is nonsense
<fginther> bzoltan, so it sounds like that requires a upload and rebuild of the main UITK in that silo?
<bzoltan> fginther:  No, I do not think so.. the main UITK as built for half a dozen of archs, tested and passed all the ~900 autopilot tests of 20+ other projects
<rsalveti> brendand: why redundant?
<fginther> bzoltan, should "ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles" just be an armhf package? (I'm just throwing out suggestions at this point)
<bzoltan> fginther:  no, that is a package for the i386 emulator
<bzoltan> fginther:  the -gles packages are only for i386
<brendand> rsalveti, well that script doesn't exist in that location
<brendand> rsalveti, so unless it's changed location or name...
<rsalveti> guess it probably changed
<rsalveti> we had that because that was the script used to unlock the screen in our test infra
<fginther> sil2100, can you help out bzoltan and I with silo 9? ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles fails to build due to it's tests
<fginther> sil2100, tests which should not execute on i386/amd64 if I understand correctly
<bzoltan> fginther:  it could run those tests... but they fail and that is nonsense ... the main uitk was built and tested.
<fginther> bzoltan, oh, so they should pass, I misunderstood
<thostr_> sil2100: can you also try to publish silo 12... this will then unblock saviq
<sil2100> thostr_: did you fix the changelog?
<thostr_> sil2100: yes. and rebuild and retested
<sil2100> thostr_: I pointed out my concerns to pstolowski - if it's ok then I can try publishing...
<sil2100> Thanks
<sil2100> fginther: uh?
<Saviq> tedg, ah 'The content of the "APP_ID" environment variable'
<bzoltan> fginther: sil2100: hold on, i am sorting it out with zsombi
<sil2100> fginther: I'll try to look into that, but I'm currently chased down by urgent things
<sil2100> k
<fginther> sil2100, thx
<Saviq> tedg, oops, sorry for jumping channels
<tedg> Saviq, Ah, you should be able to just set that to "unity8-dash"
<Saviq> tedg, yup, did that
<brendand> sergiusens, your silo is good to go
<brendand> who's next?
<thostr_> sil2100: I don't get the failure of silo 12 publishing... it clearly shows changes in the changelog
<sil2100> thostr_: all seems ok, no worries, just was double-confirming everything
<thostr_> so, why is the test still failing then?
<sil2100> thostr_: I hope you made sure the music still works for local files, right?
<thostr_> yes, local music and local videos work
<sil2100> Then excellent
<kenvandine> brendand, did you see i updated settings in silo 1 for rtm?
<bzoltan> fginther:  thanks for your quick  response. The problem was in the control file. I pushed the fix and now building.
<fginther> bzoltan, good to hear
<Saviq> huuuh can't get SIM in mako r208 anyone?
<bdmurray> plars: yesterday we had talked about adding whoopsie.log for failed tests, I don't see it here http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/mako/7:20140826:20140811.1/9958/camera_app/. Am I looking in the wrong spot?
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: queuebot has temporarily lost the ability to read from the spreadsheet. This means you must manually ping trainguards when requesting a silo or wanting a silo to be published.
<plars> bdmurray: no, I didn't get a chance yesterday, but I *will* add it today
<balloons> fginther, re: autolanding core apps on devices, both calendar and reminders suffer from needing depends. Any chance you can use autopkgtest to run these instead?
<plars> bdmurray: all the tests are broken right now though until we get a new clock app upload
<fginther> balloons, I was going to try that for reminders, I'll also try for calendar
<balloons> fginther, pitti has made it really simple now to run
<nik90> plars: sry, I am working on resolving that
<fginther> balloons, cool. and I've been meaning to retry reminders now with your fix from last week. sorry for making such slow progress on this
<balloons> fginther, if you install the click on the device, all you need to do is run 'adt-run --click com.ubuntu.XXXX --- ssh -s adb﻿'
<balloons> fginther, autopkgtest will read the manifest for the depends and for the test info, grab the tests from source as well
<fginther> balloons, just curious, where does it grab the tests? I'm working with a merged branch
<fginther> balloons, nevermind, I seam to recall that can be specified
<balloons> fginther, as specified in the manifest. the branch and the revno
<balloons> fginther, you can still pass the click source if you wish as well
<balloons> or override the manifest and pass it something else. it's really flexible
<bdmurray> plars: okay thanks, I'll be more patient. ;-)
<bzoltan> fginther:  hmm.. it seems I still need some help
<fginther> balloons, yeah, I do remember those options. Just need to put some code around it
<balloons> so fginther autopkgtest 3.4 has landed today which has this stuff in it
<bzoltan> fginther: I have added the qml-module-qt-labs-settings to the build deps in the rev 21 of the uitk-gles and it is visible here -> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-1-build/26/console
<bzoltan> fginther: But in the build logs it is not listed as installed https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183202521/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles_1.1.1214%2B14.10.20140825-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bzoltan> fginther:  should I bump the version of the -gles?
<fginther> bzoltan, looking
<bzoltan> fginther:  it looks like that the jenkins job could not dput the new source to the PPA
<ev> bdmurray: shouldn't that be syslog? Does whoopsie send anything interesting to its own log anymore?
<bdmurray> ev: since it is running in the foreground now it uses the upstart log file /var/log/upstart/whoopsie.log
<ev> ah of course
<fginther> bzoltan, that looks like the problem, the package version is the same as the one already in the ppa
<fginther> bzoltan, a version bump of the source package should fix it
<fginther> trainguards, is that right ^? does bzoltan need to increment the package version for silo 9
<bzoltan> fginther:  I try that
<robru> fginther: bzoltan: yeah it sounds like a version bump is in order.
<oSoMoN> davmor2, how is rtm silo 6 doing in your tests?
<davmor2> oSoMoN: got caught up in meetings still running test but nearly done
<oSoMoN> davmor2, cool, thanks!
<ogra_> sergiusens, yay https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-August/thread.html
<ogra_> at least it landed finally
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  are you around? I am not getting anywhere with that uitk-gles package.. I had to modify the debian/control but if I bump the version then it complains and if I do not touch the version then it does not dput to the PPA.
<sil2100> robru: oh, so, the spreadsheet still seems to have some issues from time to time ;/
<sil2100> Like barfing with csv errors every now and  then
<robru> ugh
<bzoltan> sil2100: robru: there is a problem with the silo9 ... the -gles needed a fix, if I do not increase the changelog version then the new source is not loaded to the PPA and so the change does not take place. If I increase the version number then the -gles falls out of version sync and complains that there is no uitk source package with that version.
<robru> bzoltan: yeah you have to bump both the version numbers in sync.
<bzoltan> robru:  like the main UITK too?
<robru> bzoltan: yes, it's the only way. the version numbers need to be in sync but the PPA won't accept the -gles with the same version
<bzoltan> robru:  but it is the CI job what sets the main version number
<robru> bzoltan: right, so run a force rebuild on that, and then use the resulting version number for -gles
<bzoltan> robru:  and that takes hours :( Anyway, I see what should I do...
<robru> bzoltan: yeah, but there's no other way unfortunately
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, re silo 12, is there still an issue with changelog or is the comment referring to the first rejection?
<bzoltan> robru:  it is OK, thanks
<robru> bzoltan: you're welcome
<rsalveti> bzoltan: you can bump the packaging version I guess
<rsalveti> like ubuntu1,2,3, etc
<rsalveti> that would allow the upload
<rsalveti> the only version that needs to be in sync is the upstream one
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  I tried to add ~0build1 and it did not help
<rsalveti> bzoltan: what was the error?
<rsalveti> I'd just bump to 0ubuntu2 actually
<bzoltan> rsalveti: INFO Some source packages were never published in the ppa: ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles (1.1.1214+14.10.20140825-0ubuntu1~0build1)
<rsalveti> bzoltan: right, need to ping someone that gets the reject email to know why
<bzoltan> rsalveti: My taste is that for just building and hacking bumps I do not touch the numbers in ubuntuX
<bfiller> robru: can silo 1 and 16 be setup to copy into rtm silo's as well, or does that have to be done at creation time?
<bzoltan> rsalveti: anyhow, I forced a main source rebuild as robru suggested
<rsalveti> well, you don't want ~0build1 to land in the archive
<rsalveti> bzoltan: building with 0ubuntu2 is also fine
<bzoltan> rsalveti: OK, I will do that in the future
<rsalveti> or 0ubuntu1build1, something like that
<rsalveti> alright, ping me again if you still get any issues with it
<robru> bfiller: it's all manual, I can copy those for you a bit later once you tested them in utopic (no point copying them before you test them, because it's a lot of extra work and you might need to rebuild)
<bfiller> robru: ack
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  I forced a rebuild of the main uitk package, that will give us the 1.1.1214+14.10.20140826-0ubuntu1 version... the builds are just under work. Do you think that I could start a -gles build with the synced version? I would expect yes, because the ubuntu-ui-toolkit_1.1.1214+14.10.20140826.orig.tar.gz is already there.
<rsalveti> a rebuild will create 1.1.1214+14.10.20140826.1, right?
<robru> sil2100: just figured out the problem with queuebot. it indexes statuses based on the description column, which is no longer unique because people are copy&pasting that field for utopic vs rtm.
<robru> so statuses are getting clobbered and it's re-reporting the same status over and over
<rsalveti> bzoltan: oh, yeah, sorry
<rsalveti> bzoltan: just saw in the ppa
<rsalveti> bzoltan: yeah, once the orig tarball is available (you can check by accessing the http address), you should be good to trigger the gles one
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  cool, i do that
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  LOL ... Jenkins is soooo sequential :) one can not fire up parallel builds
<rsalveti> bzoltan: right :-)
<thostr_> robru: stupid question: why are the rtm ppa's named the very same way as the utopic ones?
<thostr_> robru: ah, never mind
<robru> thostr_: because that's the way it was done.
<thostr_> robru: if I just add the landing ppa then it seems to take the one from utopic rather than rtm one
<thostr_> robru: ok, fixed it manually.
<ogra_> thostr_, there are still some implementation bits missing, so that manual step is needed
<ogra_> asac should have mentioned that in his mail actually
<thostr_> ogra_: would be nice to document those missing pieces somehwere...
<ogra_> yes
<robru> thostr_: yeah the RTM ppas are messed up. in theory you should be able to do 'add-apt-repository ppa:ci-whatever/landing-xxx' and get the right one (RTM if you're on an RTM image, etc) but it doesn't work yet
<thostr_> and not in mail
<thostr_> can't we have a proper wiki page so that things are more sticky and can be updated?
<ogra_> thostr_ well, mail would have been a start at least :)
<ogra_> but i dont think we have anything of this documented anywhere yet
<ogra_> its all to new
<ogra_> thostr_, looks like you could add your findings to the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/RTMLandingApproaches ...
<thostr_> sure, but how can we force everybody to use it when nobody really  knows how?
<ogra_> in a testing section or so
<ogra_> thostr_, no, thats why there are so heated discussions
<sil2100> We should have an RTM-testing-for-landers wiki page somewhere
<sil2100> Since that would be nice to have
<thostr_> sil2100: yes, that should have been there since last week... seriously...
<sil2100> thostr_: +100
<ogra_> sil2100, yes, especially since add-apt-repository doesnt work at all
<ogra_> (without hacking up stuff)
<sil2100> Well, even dput by default doesn't work, so duh
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> Theres SO much paperwork to do that I just want to hang myself ;)
<ogra_> don't !
<sil2100> Well, not really, I just want to move away from the PC soon
<ogra_> same here
<olli> asac, ^
<olli> well, sorry, but testing the branching was supposedly done prior to the actual branching
<olli> so I can see why there is frustrations of these using the infrastructure
<olli> but... it is what it is now
<thostr_> sil2100: can you do also the src package copying for line 51
<thostr_> sil2100: same as you did for mediascanner earlier on?
<sil2100> thostr_: sure :) I think I'll molest poor robru about that
<sil2100> robru: ^
<sil2100> robru: can you? I guess that script might be useful for now ;)
<thostr_> fine with me :)
<robru> sil2100: thostr_ yeah I can get to that in a second
<thostr_> thanks
<robru> thostr_: ok sorry, what copy do you want? if I'm reading it right, you want a new rtm silo, and then copy everything from utopic silo 12? you don't need anything from utopic archive?
<thostr_> correct
<thostr_> just doing the src copy so that I don't need new MPs
<robru> thostr_: right
<robru> bfiller: and sorry what did you want copied?
<ev> bdmurray: thanks for the review
<bdmurray> ev: no problem, I'll try and upload it this week
<ev> cheers
<awe_> robru, I also need a silo src copy for line 18 / silo-020  ( ofono ) please
<robru> awe_: please be more specific. copy from where to where?
<awe_> an rtm silo?
<sil2100> robru: awe_ is requesting an ubuntu-rtm silo
<sil2100> With the contents from silo 20
<robru> awe_: ok but you don't have your rtm silo yet? and you don't need anything from the archive, just from silo 20?
<sil2100> robru: get used to such requests until the automation is done ;<
<ogra_> awe_, next time just change your nick ... awe_requesting_rtm_silo  :)
<robru> sil2100: I'm writing a script right now
<sil2100> Good
<ogra_> awe_, we try to improve the process constantly :P
<awe_> correct, I don't need anything from the archive, just the contents of 020
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: queuebot has temporarily lost the ability to read from the spreadsheet. This means you must manually ping trainguards when requesting a silo or wanting a silo to be published.
<robru> excellent, thostr quit
<olli> robru, what's up
<robru> olli: oh he had asked me to sync some packages, which I did, wanted to let him know so he can start testing them
<olli> alecu, ^
<olli> robru, thx!
 * alecu looks
<alecu> robru: are those the silos rtm-007 and rtm-008?
<robru> alecu: no. if it was rtm it would say rtm. if it doesn't say rtm it's not rtm
<robru> wait
<robru> what are we talking about?
<alecu> robru: " had asked me to sync some packages, which I did, wanted to let him know so he can start testing them"
<robru> alecu: ok those are in rtm 8
<robru> awe_: ok where's your rtm landing request?
<sil2100> robru: you'll have to add it
<sil2100> :|
<awe_> sil2100, your script will do this automatically in the future, correct?
<sil2100> robru: so the deal is, whenever someone asks a landing for ubuntu, you prepare a landing for ubuntu-rtm for them
<robru> awe_: ok you got rtm-9, copying soon
<awe_> robru, thanks!!!
<sil2100> awe_: yeah, I would say tomorrow - at least parts of it will be automated
 * sil2100 hugs robru 
<bzoltan> sil2100: robru: I am done with the UITK. The silo9 is good to go from my point. We had to fix to webbrowser_app and the UITK on the way, but now it is fine. Anyway, because of the central role of the UITK I would be happy to get a QA sign off.
<bzoltan> sil2100: robru: the packages have debian/ changes, so it will require an extra round as usual.
<robru> bzoltan: for utopic?
<robru> sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8152325/ this is a thing now
<sil2100> robru: that's awesome ;)
<sil2100> It works, I assume?
<sil2100> Looks like it works
<robru> sil2100: yes, see https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-009
<sil2100> robru: I think there was a quote in one of the first Zelda games: "it's dangerous to go alone, take this!"
<robru> sil2100: the only sore point is that you have to manually find the URLs for the dsc files. Didn't feel like writing a screen scraper in bash
 * sil2100 imagines robru being the person giving him a sword
<plars> bdmurray: can you confirm that it's /var/log/whoopsie.log you were looking for? I don't see that on my device, and I don't even see it defined in the rsyslog config
<robru> if there's some easy way to programmatically get a list of the full URLs to dsc files in PPAs, I'd love to hear it
<sil2100> Not sure if that's easy to do from the shell level
<robru> sil2100: oh and just make sure you set $DEBEMAIL to an email address that matches your gpg key.
<sil2100> robru: anyway, thanks! This should be enough for you as well to survive the day
<sil2100> So see you tomorrow :)
<robru> sil2100: yes hopefully
<robru> sil2100: goodnight
<bdmurray> plars: no, its /var/log/upstart/whoopsie.log
<bzoltan> robru:  yes, first to utopic and then in 9-10 hours I will make an RTM request
<plars> bdmurray: ah, ok thanks :)
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): fginther | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: queuebot has temporarily lost the ability to read from the spreadsheet. This means you must manually ping trainguards when requesting a silo or wanting a silo to be published.
<robru> ToyKeeper: brendand: we need qa acking on rtm silos 3, 4, 9, and 10, when you get some time, thanks
<brendand> robru, all of them at once :)
<brendand> robru, 3 is on my plate right now
<brendand> or was it 4?
<brendand> it's 3
<robru> infinity: if you can please ^
<robru> brendand: oh, and don't forget utopic 9 as well.
<robru> thanks
<infinity> robru: Looks fine.
<robru> infinity: thanks
<brendand> robru, we're not testing utopic silos except in traincon-0
<robru> bzoltan: ^^
<robru> bzoltan: so I'm publishing then! yippee kay-ay!!
<robru> brendand: ok, landing from utopic 9 is now building in rtm 5, that's gonna need qa signoff when you can! thanks!
<bfiller> robru: silo 1, 6, and 16 are ready for publish and can also be copied into rtm silos
<robru> bfiller: ok I just have to eat something and then I'll do yours asap
<bfiller> robru: no prob
<ToyKeeper> robru: Sorry for the lack of sign-off yesterday.  I didn't manage to find legit rtm images and partitioning info until this morning, so I had nothing to test on.
<brendand> rsalveti, hey
<ToyKeeper> robru: It looks like brendand claimed silo 3, and the todo list shows 1, 2, 4, 5, and 7.  I guess I should add 9 and 10 to the list?  (are 1/2/5 no longer relevant?)
<brendand> ToyKeeper, 1,2,5 are still relevant
<brendand> rsalveti, you gave me some instructions a while ago for installing powerd in recovery - where are they?
<brendand> ah i don't need them
<rsalveti> brendand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8092473/
<rsalveti> brendand: but on a repartitioned device you now need to mount /system instead, and chroot into there
<robru> ToyKeeper: no worries, you cannot be blamed for a lack of images
<elopio> robru, balloons, popey, plars, nik90: The new clock looks good to me. There are a couple of weird things that nik90 already is tracking and will fix soon.
<elopio> I tested all the UI buttons and widgets, the integration with indicators, the sound, the volume, the recurrence, the notification, phone locked and unlocked.
<elopio> tested on krillin, freshly flashed with the rtm image.
<robru> elopio: what silo are you talking about?
<nik90> robru: no silo, its a click package
<robru> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<elopio> robru: no silo. Just what we discussed with lukasz on the meeting.
<robru> OK
<nik90> robru: we are replacing the old clock app (purple background) with the new clock reboot
<nik90> YAY
<robru> Cool
<dobey> robru: hi. is it possible to get a sync of ubuntuone-credentials to ubuntu-rtm from utopic? how should i add that to the spreadsheet, since it's not got any MPs to land, and we just want what's in utopic to get synced over?
<plars> elopio: awesome
<robru> dobey: yes, please add a row for that. Leave the MPs blank and there's a spot to list source packages
<dobey> robru: and qa signoff is "required" or "n/a"?
<robru> dobey: depends if it's a feature or a bugfix
<dobey> isn't everything :)
<robru> bfiller: alright we're in uncharted trritory here. I hope your dialer-app in utopic 1 includes the changes that are in rtm 3! if not, this upload is gonna revert it!
<bfiller> robru: let me check
<bfiller> robru: you mean ubuntu silo 16 should include the changes that are already in ubuntu-rtm silo 3 right? Well it should as the changes in ubuntu-rtm 3 are already in trunk
<bfiller> robru: so I guess we nuke that ubuntu-rtm 3 silo then? not sure how this all works
<robru> bfiller: rtm3 is being verified, no need to interfere with that
<robru> bfiller: i just tried to assign you an rtm silo for dialer-app and saw that it conflicted. wasn't sure what the statuses were, so if your latest landing doesn't include rtm3 then uploading it to rtm will revert the one from rtm3. but it's it already in trunk then it should be fine, thanks for checking
<bfiller> robru: ok thanks, I think we should be good then
<robru> bfiller: ok, in order to conserve precious RTM silos, I merged your three landings into a single one, and I've uploaded the packages. they'll build shortly and then require QA
<bfiller> robru: great, thanks!
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome!
<renatu> hey guys I noticed that on messaging debian rules there is this:
<renatu>  override_dh_auto_configure:
<renatu> <renato>         dh_auto_configure -- -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug
<renatu> what I understand is that this will enable the debug compilation by default
<renatu> which will cause some qt flags to be enabled causing the app to no be fully optimized
<renatu> is that correct?
<renatu> can I remove this?
<dobey> robru: oh, i guess clicking "build" in the dashboard for the sync isn't what i'm supposed to do?
<robru> dobey: sure isn't!
<dobey> oops :)
<robru> dobey: you have to wait for me to manually upload the package, which I haven't done yet
<robru> dobey: don't worry, you didn't do any harm
<dobey> ah ok
<asac> win3
<robru> dobey: also this process is horribly undocumented so i can't even blame you!!
<dobey> i don't blame me either :)
<oSoMoN> robru, hey, where do the contents in rtm silo 5 come from? I’m not seeing any MRs
<robru> oSoMoN: fairies and pixie dust my friend!
<robru> oSoMoN: it was source-copied from utopic silo 9, no MPs
<robru> oSoMoN: like it's exactly the same as silo 9, just s/utopic/14.09/ literally
<oSoMoN> robru, that doesn’t sound right, at least not for webbrowser-app, the diff is messed up :/
<oSoMoN> robru, or is it a new general policy that we’re doing source copies for everything now?
<robru> oSoMoN: yes, check the recent mails from asac. it's source copies all the way down
 * oSoMoN reads
<robru> oSoMoN: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8152711/ here's the script I used to create the source copy. as you can see from the sed it only changes the first line of debian/changelog, nothing else. what weird diff are you seeing?
<oSoMoN> robru, lots of po file changes, which were not in the rtm branch (but that’s ok, it’s just that I didn’t understand where they came from)
<pmcgowan> robru, would it be possible to make this (target both and do src copy) the default and not need to request to do rtm, but rather to request not to?
<pmcgowan> robru, maybe even sync the silo usage so its clear
<robru> pmcgowan: that is the default, read asac's mail. sil is working on making citrain do this automatically but for now it's up to me to do it all by hand.
<asac> yes, thats what we said in the mail
<asac> automation will have to wait
<asac> ack
<pmcgowan> asac, ack, my bad did not pick that up
<asac> no problem
<oSoMoN> robru, so this new procedure renders the rtm-14.09 branch obsolete, right?
<oSoMoN> by that I mean e.g. my lp:webbrowser-app/rtm-14.09 branch, as it won’t get changes merged back to it with source copies, right?
<robru> oSoMoN: that's right, we're ramming trunks through utopic into rtm
<oSoMoN> so if at some point we ever want to diverge, we’ll need to branch again, and ensure we don’t use source copies anymore, right?
<robru> oSoMoN: that's right, you should just delete your rtm branch, and if you need to diverge later, re-branch and we'll stop doing source copies for you
<oSoMoN> robru, ok, thanks for explaining!
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome!
<dobey> how the heck do i flash the rtm image to the n4?
<robru> dobey: ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed --developer-mode
<ToyKeeper> robru: BTW, I can't mark it in trello until someone grants me permissions, but silo 10 is almost done.
<robru> ToyKeeper: cool. I don't really care about trello, just mark it 'granted' in the spreadsheet when you're done please
<ToyKeeper> Will do.
<robru> ToyKeeper: thanks!
<camako> fginther, Can I get a silo for row 61 please.
<camako> or rather
<camako> robru, can I get a silo for row 61 please..
<robru> camako: ok you got 1
<camako> thanks!
<robru> camako: you're welcome!
<camako> robru, so sorry, one of the branches changed name and I had to resubmit the MP. Do you have to reconfig silo 1? I update the spreadsheet.
<camako> updated*
<robru> camako: you can run the reconfig job in the dashboard.
<camako> oh ok thanks
<robru> camako: you're welcome
<robru> stgraber: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/queuebot/fix-rtm-dupes/+merge/232335 if you're around I fixed queuebot
<robru> cyphermox: you got utopic silos 2 and 6
<cyphermox> robru: thank you!
<robru> cyphermox: you're welcome!
<robru> awwwwww yiss
<robru> stgraber: thanks!
<cyphermox> very cute
<stgraber> robru: hopefully that'll do the trick, I'll have to run away soon so won't be able to kill it if it goes wrong (well, you can always text me so I know I have to come kill it when I have a minute :))
<robru> stgraber: it should be good, i tested it pretty well, fudging the spreadsheet to recreate the conditions etc
<robru> I'm also running out to dinner, will be back in a couple hours though!
<stgraber> that's some early dinner unless you're not on your usual timezone :)
<robru> stgraber: it is a little early ;-)
<ToyKeeper> ... so close!  Just need to figure out if copy/paste was already broken or if that's new.
<sergiusens> wow; everyone got kicked; or was I shoved to a parallel universe ?
 * popey pretends he can't hear sergiusens 
 * ToyKeeper wonders how nobody managed to notice copy/paste not working, even though it's on the manual test plan for mir
<thomi> ToyKeeper: this was found in silo testing?
<ToyKeeper> thomi: Yes, but broken pre-silo.
<thomi> ToyKeeper: ok, so probably someone didn't run their test plan properly
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: Did you notice any copy/paste issues during your tests for rtm silo 10?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-27
<ToyKeeper> It'd be nice if freenode wouldn't freak out when I change the host connected to my proxy...  as I'm about to do.  Probably gonna get flood-kicked in a moment.
<sergiusens> popey my znc is all confused it seems :-P
<Wellark> good "evening" all
<tedg> Wellark, Are you testing silo 19?
<Wellark> tedg: which one is that?
<Wellark> tedg: ...
 * Wellark goes to get a clue
<tedg> Wellark, connectivity api singleton
<Wellark> oh, that
<Wellark> just land it
<Wellark> if it compiles, and tests pass it's fine
<Wellark> same for silo 11
<Wellark> that can be landed as well
<tedg> Wellark, Is no one using connectivity api that we should check?
<Wellark> tedg: not yet
<Wellark> I landed it like on Friday
<Wellark> and have not announced it on the ubuntu-phone ml yet
<Wellark> will do it when silo 19 lands
<tedg> k
<Wellark> tedg: so, please mark both silos "Testing Done"
<Wellark> wtf.. it's 4am already..
 * Wellark sometimes wonders what is the meaning of life
<tedg> Wellark, It seems that 11 should be installed on a device and made sure it's sane, we're definitely using indicator-network.
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Around?  The ubuntuone-credentials test plan seems to be out of date.
<Wellark> tedg: it's sane
<Wellark> trustme
<Wellark> it's just a try {} catch {}
<Wellark> nothing more
<Wellark> try{} does not have side effects
<tedg> Wellark, Sure, but that can easily break something.It could catch something that went through and was used before elsewhere.
<Wellark> and it will fix the #1 crasher on touch devices
<Wellark> tedg: trust me. it's a precision WMD
<tedg> I'm going to be trying to land some other silos tonight so I'll be flashing, I can test that one too.
<Wellark> tedg: ok, thanks
<Wellark> tedg: the only "test" there is that indicator-network keeps running
<Wellark> tedg: and you can connect to an accesspoint using it
<tedg> Wellark, K
<Wellark> trainguards: please publish silo 19 ASAP
<Wellark> it's an API break on a new QML module and we need it to land before users emerge
<Wellark> and I can't send an announcement email to the ML before it's landed
<Wellark> that's critical piece of API for the developers
<robru> Wellark: will do, just afk now
<tedg> robru, You need to put it in language Wellark understands: "had an emergency, ran out of beer, getting more, be back soon" :-)
<Wellark> XD
<Wellark> and don't know if it's sad or funny, but that is just so true...
<kgunn> ToyKeeper: copy/paste worked for me...from browser to notepad
<kgunn> i found an issue with msg app last week and had filed a bug
<kgunn> seemed specific to msg app
<kgunn> also notepad-to-notepad seems fine
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: From what I found, long-tap in the browser acts like a double tap, simply selecting the current word.  I couldn't get the context menu to come up at all.
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: Then I tried copy from notepad to SMS.  I could select text, copy it, then long-tap in the SMS entry showed 'paste' greyed out.
<kgunn> right...the greyed out paste is the bug
<ToyKeeper> Okay, the test plan didn't note anything about that case failing.
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: Any ideas what happened with the browser's context menu?
<kgunn> also, the browser is really fickle...but you can get copy to come up
<kgunn> i mean i can (on multiple devices too)
<ToyKeeper> The silo is approved since it fixes something and doesn't appear to break anything, but now there's a possible regression to track down.
<kgunn> ToyKeeper: whats the regression ?
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/messaging-app/+bug/1360429
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360429 in messaging-app "paste prompt doesn't highlight" [Undecided,New]
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/platform-api/+bug/1322238
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1322238 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Copy/Paste availability inconsistent between apps" [High,New]
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: The browser's context menu on highlighted text used to work...  not sure when it broke.
<ToyKeeper> (triple-click a paragraph to select it, tap-and-hold to bring up a context menu, and instead it just reduces the selection to the current word)
<ToyKeeper> I can get it to copy a link, but it's supposed to be able to copy regular text, right?
<kgunn> ToyKeeper: oh, honestly, not sure about that....i've only ever copied like whole paragraphs
<ToyKeeper> In any case, it looks like this isn't a mir issue.  I originally thought it was because none of the copy/paste cases worked, but it seems to be individual app issues instead.
<ToyKeeper> The SMS bug is known, and it seems the browser needs a bug filed too.
<kgunn> ToyKeeper: yeah for sure...it really is fickle
<kgunn> i see what you mean now too
<ToyKeeper> kgunn: Any chance you could update the mir test plan with notes about expected failures and/or more specific steps known to work?
<kgunn> it has drag handles
<kgunn> and you can't really drag to a smaller amount of text
<kgunn> sure
<tedg> Thanks robru!
<ToyKeeper> Heh, I haven't been able to invoke the drag handle in the browser at all today, and in other places it's really really finicky.
<robru> tedg: you're welcome!
<ToyKeeper> Then again invoking the drag handles on Android is usually difficult too.
<tedg> robru, If you're back at a keyboard I'd love a couple of silos as well please.
<robru> tedg: sure just a sec, I'm doing your RTM one for 19
<tedg> robru, Cool
<robru> tedg: also you didn't specify a series for line 64
<tedg> robru, Sorry, fixed.
<robru> tedg: ok you got rtm2 for starters
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 209 building (started: 20140827 02:05) ===
<robru> thanks queuebot, you're the best friend a man could ask for.
<robru> tedg: ok you got 12 and 14 for utopic
<tedg> robru, Great, will build away.
<tedg> charles, 14 is yours ^
<robru> hold on to your butts, I'm gonna run the archive job, bot might freak out (but it really shouldn't!!)
<dobey> ToyKeeper: sorry, the online-accounts trusted session stuff landing caused some visible changes, but the plan itself is basically the same. i've updated it
<robru> ok everything seems in order here
<ToyKeeper> dobey: I got a little distracted mid-testing.  Mostly, I just noticed that some "<" back buttons aren't there any more, and the 'add account' thing is gone too.
<ToyKeeper> dobey: And, er, is there a way to test account creation on staging?  I'd prefer if I don't have to delete accounts from production after each test.
<ToyKeeper> dobey: I've also noticed issues getting to the account settings or to U1 accounts after going back, but it's not consistent and it's not just with the silo.  Are there any known bugs about that at the moment?
<dobey> ToyKeeper: yes. the easiest way is to run the "setup-staging.sh" script that is included in the pay-service package
<ToyKeeper> Like, tapping U1 then cancel repeatedly tends to make it stop working.
<robru> alright, I am out. I may respond to pings later but no guarantees
<dobey> ToyKeeper: i don't know if there are specific bugs filed or not. with online-accounts using trusted sessions now, there have been some behavioral changes as a result. but all those changes are in online-accounts itself
<dobey> ToyKeeper: if you find bugs where system-settings or online-accounts stops responding or such, please file bugs against online-accounts for them
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Just curious.  It's not a silo blocker (happens without the silo too), but it's an issue I was hoping someone already knew about.
<dobey> ToyKeeper: mardy would be the person to ask about it. i suspect that issue isn't limited to the u1 account plug-in, and if you hit cancel repeatedly for twitter/google/etc it has the same results?
<ToyKeeper> Haven't tried the other account types yet.
<ToyKeeper> Got pulled away just after I found it, and haven't gotten back to it yet.
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Approved.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 209 DONE (finished: 20140827 03:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/209.changes ===
<Wellark> tedg: did you have time to test the $silo to get it landed+
<tedg> Wellark, The indicator-network one?
<Wellark> tedg: yeah
<tedg> Wellark, Yup, merged and cleaned.
<Wellark> tedg: thanks!
<tedg> np
<tedg> Thought I could run through these ubuntuuitoolkit tests, but I might fall asleep before they finish.
<Mirv> Wellark: let's see
<Mirv> looks like published
<Mirv> indeed
<Mirv> I think it slightly missed #209 image though
<Mirv> Wellark: like, er, morning to you, or evening?
<Wellark> Mirv: something like that
<Wellark> or between
<Mirv> o_O
<Mirv> nice, a crasher fix
 * Mirv updates mako
 * Mirv goes crazy and will update new shiny Qt DPI support there too
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, no thostr.
<ToyKeeper> I wonder if anyone knows what bug is fixed in row 49 / rtm-013, "fix crash bug in network indicator".
<ToyKeeper> It has no MP or bug attached.
<Mirv> ToyKeeper: looking at the PPA contents, it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1343341
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1343341 in indicator-network (Ubuntu RTM) "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/indicator-network/indicator-network-service:6:__gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler:__cxxabiv1::__terminate:std::terminate:__cxxabiv1::__cxa_throw:core::dbus::Bus::send_with_reply_and_block_for_at_most" [Critical,In progress]
<Mirv> something found from errors.ubuntu.com logs
<ToyKeeper> Thanks!  I didn't think about looking in the PPA.
<Mirv> hmm, ken is not online. anyway, that line 21 conflicts witch the Mir 0.7.0 landing which is also in rtm silo
<asac> sil2100: hello :)
<thostr_> sil2100: I'm confused about rtm landing silo 8
<thostr_> sil2100: it says build fails because of missing libunity-scopes 0.6.3 which is exactly the version in pulls in...?
<thostr_> sil2100: or, can I specify somehow that libunity is built before the shell?
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey! if we get our stuff src-copied from u to rtm, do we also need to merge it intro rtm branches? or can we remove/disable these branches for now since we don't diverge from utopic?
<sil2100> Hey!
<thostr_> sil2100: good morning
<sil2100> pstolowski: you don't need rtm branches then, since you just need to make sure you release everything into both more or less
<thostr_> sil2100: how can I tell the builder to build the src packages in certain order?
<sil2100> thostr_: hey! Let me take a look on what exactly is happening
<Mirv> sil2100: we've a process question. bzoltan has run the usual 8h of tests on UITK on ubuntu. will he need to separately run the same 8h of test on ubuntu-rtm?
<sil2100> Mirv: from my current understanding, the testing will have to be repeated... but I'm not sure if that's the final decision and if QA doesn't have any ideas on getting this better
<sil2100> thostr_: ok, I kicked a rebuild of those packages... normally it would be stuck in a dep-wait, but I think the debian deps (maybe) weren't bumped
<sil2100> thostr_: so it's really hard to force a specific build order without build-deps, we might just have to rebuild the packages in this case (which is not a big deal I think)
<thostr_> sil2100: that's why we bumped the version to 0.6.3 to enforce the order... anyway, I keep my fingers crossed
<Mirv> bzoltan: ^ dual testing for dual landings for now...
<thostr_> sil2100: what did you rebuild? I cannot see it building
<Mirv> and after that, QA signoff
<sil2100> thostr_: now things build successfully from what I see - I kicked package builds in the PPA
<bzoltan> Mirv:  OK, I charge my device and run the tests again
<thostr_> sil2100: ah, ok, jenkins UI was slow
<sil2100> thostr_: so, actually the problem that happened is that well, the ubuntu-rtm archive had currently the 0.6.3+14.10.20140820.is.0.6.1+14.10.20140809-0ubuntu1 version of the package (so the build-dep of 0.6.3 in packaging has been satisfied), but since this version is a revert it actually was 0.6.1... so there was no packaging dep wait, as the builder thought it's already satisfiable by the archive
<sil2100> thostr_: that's a singular case, we rarely do reverts so such a thing should not happen again :)
<thostr_> sil2100: yes, that was still fallout from rtm landing testing from last week
<sil2100> brendand, davmor2: once you're up - there's a nifty list of QA sign-off tasks waiting for you :)
<brendand> sil2100, so. many. signoffs
<brendand> sil2100, i've still got silo 3 from yesterday. i'll probably sign it off in a minute and move on
<sil2100> Excellent
<davmor2> sil2100: I don't care :P
<davmor2> sil2100: oSoMoN: did browser land in the end?
<oSoMoN> davmor2, looks like it did, thanks!
<davmor2> \o/
<thostr_> sil2100: during the testing I got a crash, that's because mediascanner was now built before libunity... so, what we need to do is to combine the rtm silos 7 and 8 and rebuild the mediascanner part
<brendand> sil2100, you need to remind people to set 'testing pass' even if they haven't done it
<brendand> sil2100, otherwise it doesn't show up on the dashboard as requiring QA signoff
<mandel> sil2100, morning! one question, I'd like to create a silo for location-service with two branches that should land in at least rtm (but would be nice to have it land on utopic too) what should I do?? I got lost with all those emails :-/
<sil2100> mandel: one moment, I'll get back to you after the meeting
<mandel> sil2100, awesome, thx
<robru> mandel: make a regular utopic silo, basically sil will make the rtm silo and copy the packages for you.
<mandel> robru, ok, thx
<robru> sil2100: check your emails, i updated the rtm copy script with a fix from Ursinha that finds the dsc files for you, much less work that way
<robru> (Unless your train solution is working yet ;-)
<robru> mandel: you're welcome!
<Mirv> robru: there'a also the simple copy-archive tool from ubuntu-archive-tools
<Mirv> no dget/dput needed
<robru> Mirv: does it work across distros? I wrote a script specifically to download from a PPA, change distro, then upload to different distro PPA
<robru> Mirv: this was specifically for utopic to rtm
<Mirv> robru: yes, it works across distros and PPA:s (Debian/Ubuntu/PPA:s), pitti mentioned it on the mailing list
<Mirv> robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-tools/trunk
<robru> Mirv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8152711/ ;-)
<robru> But thanks
<Mirv> ./copy-package -d debian -s sid --to-distribution=ubuntu --to-suite=utopic --to-ppa=canonical-qt5-edgers --to-ppa-name=qt5-daily $1-opensource-src :)
<Mirv> so that'd be probably -d ubuntu -s utopic --to-distribution=ubuntu-rtm --to-suite=14.09 --to-ppa=ci-train-ppa-service --to-ppa-name=landing-0xx
<Mirv> so it's a LP operation and the copy happens immediately
<brendand> sil2100, some lines don't have merge requests
<brendand> sil2100, is that allowed?
<Mirv> sil2100: on the latest rtm image I just got upgrade offer for Clock 3.1.69
<sil2100> mandel: so!
<Mirv> which is what I uploaded
<sil2100> mandel: I see you already got an answer for your question ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: oh, didn't know this tool actually worked for ppa's as well!
<nik90> Mirv: so the next rtm image should have clock 3.1.69 by default instead of as an upgrade?
<sil2100> brendand: which lines?
<ogra_> nik90, yep
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, I've used for syncing from Debian to Qt landing PPA:s
<Mirv> nik90: yes
<mandel> sil2100, yes, I'll request the silo for utopic and then will do the testing, once that is done you take care of the rest, correct?
<sergiusens> ogra_: sil2100 in case you want to type it down somewhere, snakefruit syncs run at :11' and :41'
<Mirv> mandel: when ou request silo you get a silo for both utopic and rtm, and you'll need to currently test them both
<sergiusens> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list already has the latest clock
<ogra_> shrotly after the publisher then
<ogra_> so lets build an image :)
<sil2100> ogra_: can you build a new image?
<sil2100> Right ;)
<ogra_> on it :)
<asac`> rtm?
<thostr_> sil2100: but my last request on ice for time being
<brendand> sil2100, lots of them at the bottom of the sheet
<ogra_> asac`, utopic, then rtm
<asac`> cool
<sil2100> mandel: so, in a nutshell: you request a silo for utopic, we give you a silo for both, you build your merges for utopic, test it there and when you say that it's fine, we copy those packages to the ubuntu-rtm silo for you to do a quick double-check from the ubuntu-rtm side :)
 * asac` waits for a new rtm image
<ogra_> 3h from now
<mandel> sil2100, got it
<ogra_> well, a bit more since janis server takes time to sync
<asac`> yo
<asac`> maybe we have system-image before that
<asac`> :)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> high hopes
 * asac` hopes for a full moon night in porland
<asac`> :P
<ogra_> then they will just drink more
<ogra_> and not work :P
<asac`> hah. think stephane can do this in whatever state as long as he is awake :P
<ogra_> haha
<asac`> a pro
<ogra_> bah, the SIM unlocking is totally messed up in 209
<ogra_> (i just did an OTA)
<ogra_> oh and the carousel is back
<ogra_> (for music)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 210 building (started: 20140827 09:20) ===
<Mirv> thostr_: your landing conflicts with ted's indicator-transfer landing, so not assigning a silo yet.
<Mirv> unless that gets sorted out otherwise
<Mirv> their landing doesn't have a description even, though
<Mirv> I wonder if that https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-transfer/better-content-hub-use/+merge/232144 should be just taken to your landing
<thostr_> jibel: when QA signing of silo 8 please make sure you test that together with silo 7 (or vice versa)
<brendand> sil2100, did anyone else pick up reminders? elopio?
<brendand> sil2100, i might have some breathing space from silos in a few minutes
<sil2100> brendand: excellent! I didn't get any news from elopio, he was busy testing the clock up probably?
<sil2100> So you can take a look at that
<brendand> sil2100, ok once i finish with this silo
<Mirv> mandel: ^ so there's the first double silo for you
<ogra_> double plus good !
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> looks like the utopic rootfs is done ... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-touch
 * ogra_ triggers an RTM build
<ogra_> hmm, "starting in 26 minutes" ... :( ... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch
<cjwatson> ogra_: that was just a temporary glitch for some reason
<cjwatson> it's building, there are plenty of free builders etc.
<bzoltan> ogra_:  is the phablet-click-test-setup expected to work with the RTM images?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<brendand> sil2100, can i get an answer on the spreadsheet question?
<sil2100> brendand: what's up?
<brendand> sil2100, i was wondering why some silos don't have any MPs associated
<brendand> sil2100, line 48 for example
<sil2100> brendand: these are RTM silos so we do them as source-package only
<sil2100> brendand: so we only push source-package copies there
<sil2100> (no MRs are involved in this)
<brendand> sil2100, it makes it difficult to know what we're actually testing
<sil2100> brendand: you need to check the "Additional source packages to land" for a list of what to test
<sil2100> brendand: yeah, sadly, the package changelog should give info on what has changed
<mandel> Mirv, awesome, thx!
<brendand> sil2100, yeah i guess i can look at the diff
<ogra_> bzoltan, nothing changed between rtm or utopic images in that regard
<ogra_> shoudl function exactly the same
<brendand> sil2100, it's not as easy but oh well
<bzoltan> ogra_: all right.. it stopped working after i flahes rtm image after 207
<ogra_> bzoltan, did you use --bootstrap ?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  not
<ogra_> (to get an up to date recovery)
<bzoltan> ogra_: phablet-click-test-setup --wipe seems to help
<sergiusens> bzoltan: ssh_exchange_identification during a click-setup means bzr (if using over ssh, most likely case) has errored
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  I figured that ...
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  I git this earler and I got it now too -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8158275/
<sergiusens> bzoltan: update the clock app
<sergiusens> bzoltan: that''s the same reason everything broke in ci
<bzoltan> sergiusens: I see
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  could the phablet-click-test-setup just skip the app and carry on with rest of tests instead of just failing?
<sergiusens> bzoltan: not by default; this is more of a ci tool; we don't want silent fails
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  it does not need to be silent... but it should not fail. And it is not just a CI tool.  We have no other way to verify landings before going to the CI.
<sergiusens> bzoltan: well pitti has been working on it's replacement for autopackage tests
<sergiusens> bzoltan: in that respect; you just have a broken image; your verification would be incomplete
<sergiusens> bzoltan: ask balloons about adt for clicks when he gets up
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  my verification takes 8-10 hours ... i could live that single 10 minutes app test to the end
<bzoltan> sergiusens: anyway, how to update the ubuntu-clock-app?
<sergiusens> bzoltan: system settings, check for updates?
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 210 DONE (finished: 20140827 10:50) ===
<bzoltan> sergiusens: ahh.. UI
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/210.changes ===
<ogra_> there we go
<sergiusens> bzoltan: or install that image ^
 * psivaa goes and kick a run
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  is there an RTM image with the fix? I should test anyway on the latest image.
<ogra_> psivaa, rtm should be ready in about 1h
<sergiusens> bzoltan: wrt ogra_ would know
<ogra_> no idea, what is that fix you are looking for ?
<ogra_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-August/thread.html has all rtm landings
<bzoltan> ogra_: some clock app update what will unbreak the phablet-click-test-setup
<sergiusens> bzoltan: anyway; I don't do click testing anymore; log a bug and someone from the ci team will look; or do like most of us and prepare an MP
<ogra_> bzoltan, ah, yeah, thats the reason why we do all thae manually triggerd image builds atm
<ogra_> you can watch the rootfs building if you are bored :) https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/ubuntu-touch
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  All right, thanks for your help.
<ogra_> (still takes about 45min til it becomes a system-image after it built though ... and another 20-30 for krillin to pick up on it)
<bzoltan> ogra_: i think I will go with the manual update :)
<psivaa> ogra_: ack, was going to start krillin tests, will do once 210 appears in utopic-proposed then
<brendand> ogra_, do you know who'd be suitable to look at the add-apt-repository bug? it's really slowing down silo testing
<brendand> ogra_, cjwatson is at debconf or something, right?
<ogra_> brendand, it needs launchpad changes first ... and afaik wgrant is looking into that (cjwatson told me)
<ogra_> for now you need to hack up the sources.list.d entry i fear
<brendand> ogra_, yes - we're doing that
<wgrant> Well, the trivial thing to do would pretty much be to just s/ubuntu/ubuntu-rtm/ in python3-software-properties' ppa.py in ubuntu-rtm.
<wgrant> I hadn't realised citrain used add-apt-repository anywhere.
<ogra_> everywhere :)
<ogra_> well, not the train but the testers and tools
<bzoltan> sergiusens:  I flashed the #8 rtm image, updated the clock app. Still the phablet-click-test-setup fails
<ogra_> bzoltan, why did you flash the 8 image ?
<ogra_> you want 9 once it has built
<ogra_> 8 is old
<bzoltan> ogra_: that is what i got when I flashed with --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<ogra_> yes, because thats the latest
<ogra_> read the backlog rtm will still take a while
<ogra_> about 45min to 1h after the rootfs has built it becomes a system image ... for mako ...
<ogra_> then it takes another 30min or so for krillin
<ogra_> aaadn ... #8 for mako just showed up
 * sil2100 lunch o/
<ogra_> *aaand even
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> #9 for mako
<ogra_> bzoltan, if you test on mako, you can now flash again
<bzoltan> ogra_: nice, the 9 is coming
<ogra_> :)
<thostr_> is jibel around?
<thostr_> or, who can I contact for QA sign off?
<ogra_> asac`, looks like rtm #9 for krillin is ready ... happy testing
<ogra_> psivaa, ^^^
<ogra_> psivaa, also one mako doesnt seem to be so happy in rtm testing
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/mako/20140827%20%3F/9984/
<ogra_> looks like a bzr ssh issue on the server or so
<psivaa> ogra_: yea, i restarted a few of those bzr ssh ones. let me take a look at this
<psivaa> and will kick the krillin off now
<ogra_> default and install-and-boot seems ot have failed on one device ... funnily other devices (or at least one) seems to run its tests just fine
<ogra_> the versioning on the dashboard seems to have been messed up by that appraently
<psivaa> ogra_: yes, i dash_ignored the touch ones, not touch_stable jobs. done and restarted those jobs too. things should look ok in a little bit
<psivaa> ogra_: sil2100: so the lp:ubuntu-clock-app bzr versioning wasn't fixed in 210?
<davmor2> sil2100: hmmm so it looks like the current rtm image might of got in some of the fixes from the ubuntu line a lot of the issues I was having are no longer affecting me,  but it might be the unity8 silo I'm testing that is making it all smoother ;)  I'll keep an eye on things and let you know though
<psivaa> hmm weird.. http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/786/console failed on clock click setup
<Mirv> bzoltan: hmm, it looks like webbrowser would need similar unblocking, now that didn't get in to #209
<bzoltan> Mirv:  hmm... yes, it was cjwatson who unblocked the uitk
<Mirv> bzoltan: I'm asking generally over there, since I believe he has finally went to sleep
<ogra_> psivaa, it wass supposed to ... we only built the images for this issue
<ogra_> and looking it seems that 210 is just fine on both arches
<ogra_> err, sorry 9 rtm that is
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cprov | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: queuebot has temporarily lost the ability to read from the spreadsheet. This means you must manually ping trainguards when requesting a silo or wanting a silo to be published.
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: queuebot has temporarily lost the ability to read from the spreadsheet. This means you must manually ping trainguards when requesting a silo or wanting a silo to be published.
<bfiller> sil2100: looks like a failure occured publishing rtm silo 3, do I just need to resync trunk with telephony-service branch? looks like a new version got released in ubuntu since the silo request
<sil2100> bfiller: what failure happened?
<sil2100> Something is missing?
<bfiller> sil2100: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-003
<sil2100> Let me take a look at that
<sil2100> bfiller: you used separate rtm branches for those, right?
<sil2100> Like, bzr branches
<sergiusens> yay, I'll keep making edits to the comments until it gets assigned :-P
<sergiusens> err, description
<sil2100> sergiusens: ;) One moment
<sergiusens> sil2100: it was more of a joke :-)
<bfiller> sil2100: yes
<sergiusens> sil2100: I still want a silo though :-P
<bfiller> sil2100: there are separate rtm branches
<sil2100> bfiller: so, yeah, it seems that there was some release happening to ubuntu-rtm directly... most probably re-syncing that branch with trunk should do it
<sil2100> bfiller: and then just rebuilding telephony-service should do the trick
<bfiller> sil2100: ok, will do
<sil2100> sergiusens: of course, you want an RTM counterpart as well, right? :)
<sil2100> sergiusens: both assigned!
<Mirv> Wellark: https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/thumbnailer/embedded-album-art/+merge/231207 not approved
<Mirv> Wellark: unping, wrong To:
<brendand> thostr_, your silos are being tested
<brendand> thostr_, 007 and 008
<brendand> sil2100, please make sure to let people know about the trello board today
<brendand> sil2100, and update the spreadsheet with a link
<Saviq> robru, hey with some change that you did recently for citrain device-upgrade, I have to apt update before I can install unity8-autopilot
<Saviq> robru, otherwise I get: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8159757/
<Saviq> robru, is that expected/feature/bug?
<sil2100> brendand: sure thing :)
<brendand> thostr_, there is this trello board we have as well: https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testing
<brendand> thostr_, for more detail status on what we're doing
<thostr_> brendand: ah, good to know. wasn't aware of this, was waiting for a ping as described by asac
<brendand> thostr_, yes - and sorry about that not happening
<asac`> brendand: can you try to do those pings? helps a lot keeping transparency up etc.
<asac`> thanks
<asac`> at least initially until folks have gotten a feel how this works and that they won't be forgotten :P
<brendand> asac`, yes i think it's okay to do initially
<brendand> asac`, but as with all manual processes it can be forgotten so i do feel it's a bit error prone
<brendand> asac`, but until we find a better way
<asac`> brendand: well, what i learned is that this is just hard to start; after peer encouraging folks for a few days it will become natural procedure
<asac`> and wont be an issue at all
<asac`> heh
<asac`> anyway, yes, there can be misses, and hence i encouraged folks to ask early
<asac`> rather than wait if they feel something isnt moving
<brendand> asac`, yes people should be able to pull the info too
<brendand> asac`, i feel the trello board once everyone is aware of it will serve that purpose best
<asac`> right
<brendand> asac`, but we can do proactive pings to landers as well
<mterry> trainguards: can I get a silo for line 55 of the spreadsheet?  It would help reviewers to have easier testing
<asac`> brendand: can the trello board show who is in charge of coordinating in case there are questions?
<brendand> asac`, yeah absolutely
<Mirv> mterry: you have not marked it as ready
<mterry> Mirv, thanks, fixed
<Mirv> mterry: assigning, and assigning RTM silo too
<mterry> Mirv, ah awesome
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks :)
<Mirv> bfiller: ^ is because https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/telephony-service/rtm-14.09-sim-presence/+merge/231914 was already merged. if the PPA is completely fine like QA says it is, the only problems may arrive in the merge & clean stage (but it might be also just fine)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, thanks for that list super helpful
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yw! Hope it helps indeed, it might be a bit rough since it's auto-generated (to some extent) :)
<pmcgowan> seems fine
<bfiller> Mirv: anything I need to do to fix? looks like it's complaining about unapproved MR but I don't see it
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA silo sign-off status: https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testing | Known issues: queuebot has temporarily lost the ability to read from the spreadsheet. This means you must manually ping trainguards when requesting
<Mirv> bfiller: I just published it. let's see later if there's a problem with M&C. so that MR was already "Merged" which != "Approved", that's why the complaint.
<bfiller> Mirv: ah, ok. thanks
<cyphermox> ^ already assigned, sorry
<cyphermox> bah, nevermind
<sil2100> Oh?
<cyphermox> nah, I'm confused
<cyphermox> I just woke up :)
<alecu> trainguards, hi! I need to request a srccopy for the click scope into rtm, but also need to do another landing into devel+rtm. Should I do the landing on devel first and then request one srccopy, or should I ask for two separate srccopys?
<sil2100> alecu: so, both are for unity-scope-click, right?
<alecu> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> alecu: if that's true, then it's enough that you request an ubuntu landing for the new thing - all previous changes will be pulled in if we do this for ubuntu-rtm
<sil2100> alecu: so, request the new landings for ubuntu and we'll do the srccopy changes :)
<alecu> great, I'll do it like that. thanks!
<sil2100> And everything you had pilled up will land with it
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): plars | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA silo sign-off status: https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testing | Known issues: queuebot has temporarily lost the ability to read from the spreadsheet. This means you must manually ping trainguards when requesting
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): plars | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA silo sign-off status: https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testing | Known issues: -
<Saviq> trainguards, icanhasreconfigure on silo 17 please
<Saviq> added unity-notificaitons
<sil2100> Saviq: yessir!
<sil2100> Saviq: btw. you want a rtm silo for that?
<sil2100> :)
<Saviq> sil2100, I already have one in rtm-004
<sil2100> Excellent
<Saviq> sil2100, but
<Saviq> sil2100, it has an old unity8
<Saviq> and davmor2's looking through that now
 * Saviq wonders if we want that still or shall we just skip the one currently in silo 4?
<sil2100> Saviq: depends on how far davmor2 is with that
<sil2100> Since if he's like almost done, then well, let's push this out and then prepare a new one for the new features
<sil2100> Saviq: that's the previous ubuntu landing in 004, right?
<Saviq> sil2100, yes
<davmor2> sil2100, saviq I was close to finishing till the whole phone locked up
<sil2100> Saviq: problems with reconfigure
<Saviq> sil2100, lookin'
<sil2100> Saviq: the last merge is wrong
<sil2100> Missing one digit it seems :)
<Saviq> sil2100, as usual
<Saviq> sil2100, that's a gdoc bug
<Saviq> and my ADHD bug
<Saviq> compulsive something disorder
<Saviq> sil2100, fixed
<Saviq> sil2100, but check it out: you start editing a field, you're at the last line, empty, after all the other MPs
<Saviq> sil2100, go backspace
<Saviq> boom, newline *and* last digit gone
<sil2100> hah, damn
<cyphermox> sil2100: so I understand you guys now just sheperd things through to rtm ?
<cyphermox> sil2100: I'm done testing the MTP silo (silo 2); this fixes the frequent crasher in errors.ubuntu.com ;)
<sil2100> cyphermox: currently yes - once my changes are in CI Train, those will be moved to RTM with a version change - but for now it's a source copy
<sil2100> cyphermox: that's music to my ears
<sil2100> ;)
<cyphermox> aye
<cyphermox> hehe
<cyphermox> so I don't need to touch line 36 I guess?
<sil2100> cyphermox: no no, I'll assign that - it seems it got missed somehow :) Let me prepare all for you
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Actually a silo is already there, just the info seems corrupted again
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Ok, I know why it's like that
<sil2100> cyphermox: so, there's an RTM silo for the previous release already in CI Train
<sil2100> cyphermox: so let's maybe do it like this - let me reassign it for your changes now, update the packages
<sil2100> So then now we'll just sync 2 versions instead of one
 * sil2100 copies the packages
<cyphermox> aye
<sil2100> cyphermox: copied, they're in the 002 rtm silo - I publish the ubuntu bits now
<sil2100> If you could give those rtm ones a spin later on - if all is ok, set testing to DOne for that silo and QA will pick it up :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, i have an old settings landing in silo 1 for ubuntu-rtm
<kenvandine> sil2100, can i just change that line on the spreadsheet dropping the MP to request a package sync?
<sil2100> kenvandine: sure thing :) Where should we sync from? Actually I'm just testing a feature where you can request syncs from selected places (like the archive or another PPA)
<sil2100> So soon you'll be able to request that in CI Train without having to poke anyone
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> just from utopic
<sil2100> Ok, excellent
<kenvandine> need me to do anything?
<sil2100> kenvandine: no, I'll do everything needed now
<kenvandine> thanks!
<kenvandine> sil2100, note: the line number referenced in citrain doesn't match the spreadsheet from some reason
<sil2100> Yeah, just noticed that o_O
<sil2100> kenvandine: so...
<sil2100> kenvandine: it seems your landing might not be required!
<sil2100> kenvandine: I see silo 013 has ubuntu-system-settings in it
<sil2100> kenvandine: since it's also a sync, then it will pull in your changes if those are in utopic
<kenvandine> sil2100, cool
<sil2100> kenvandine: I'll free up that silo
<sil2100> cyphermox: is this merge approved by someone? https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/mtp/greeter-crasher-fix/+merge/232317 ?
<thostr_> sil2100: the landing of the network indicator crash bug in line 45, shouldn't that automatically synced all earlier features that haven't been in rtm?
<davmor2> Saviq: unity8 on silo rtm004 is now passed I think sil2100 is publishing it now :)
<Saviq> davmor2, awesomes, sil2100, we could use a srccopy from silo 17 then
<Saviq> sil2100, we could hitch a rid with tedg's silo 14 if no one is looking at that yet
<Saviq> *ride
<davmor2> Saviq: I think 14 got failed due to the setting not being able to be raised by indicators
<Saviq> davmor2, mhm
<davmor2> Saviq: I think that is an old issue that victor might not of been aware of, so I'll catch up with him and double check
<tedg> davmor2, Cool, thanks. I'm pretty certain it's not related to that silo, it can't really effect menu behavior.
<Saviq> davmor2, it could've been bug #1362017
<ubot5> bug 1362017 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Focusing already-focused apps does not close indicators" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362017
<Saviq> davmor2, although Victor said he had the dash focused
<Saviq> oh Ugo just filed bug #1362235
<ubot5> bug 1362017 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1362235 Focusing already-focused apps does not close indicators" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362017
<brendand> thostr_, finished testing the mediascanner silo
<brendand> sil2100, oh - please mention the trello board in the landing email!
<brendand> sil2100, please :)
<balloons> so ogra_ re: community testing, do you think it's useful to switch to the rtm branch from devel-proposed on mako?
<sil2100> brendand: this time for sure!
<sil2100> (I hope!)
<ogra_> balloons, no we will all do rtm testing anyway, but we will lack utopic testing
<ogra_> balloons, thus my idea to ask the community for some help with that
<balloons> ogra_, ahh, so that makes more sense :-)
<Saviq> trainguards, silo 17 is ACK for release, can I have a corresponding silo for rtm please?
<sil2100> Saviq: o/
<sil2100> robru: handling that ^
<robru> Saviq: one sec
<sil2100> robru: thanks :)
<robru> sil2100: you're welcome!
<robru> sil2100: so i think my package-copy.sh script is better than copy-package... with copy-package you have to specify all kinds of ppa and package names on the commandline, it makes a long command to type. with mine you just type silo numbers and it copies the whole silo for you quickly ;-)
<sil2100> hah ;)
<robru> queuebot: done
<robru> Saviq: uploaded unity8 to rtm-1
<Saviq> robru, thank you
<robru> Saviq: you're welcome!
<robru> sil2100: something has gone horribly wrong in utopic-10, it's been cleaning for like 2 days
<sil2100> robru: uh?
<sil2100> Looking
<sil2100> Grrrr
<sil2100> Yeah, so I remember wgrant mentioning about this once
<sil2100> Let me try finding it in the logs...
<robru> sil2100: yeah I dunno... the ppa says it's empty but the citrain script is totally stuck on that
<sil2100> robru: it's not entirely empty, I mean, the insides still say it's not empty sadly, and I wemember William mentioning somehting about that
<sil2100> robru: since it's still listing something here http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-010/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-armhf/
<robru> sil2100: I just requested another delete from the lp interface
<sil2100> robru: that might help, wgrant mentioned it might have been a race with build completion and deletion
<sil2100> And that a second delete should pick those up
<davmor2> thostr_: I'm just starting silo008 on rtm
<thostr_> davmor2: thanks
<brendand> thostr_, i see you put a note about testing silo 008 and 007 together?
<thostr_> brendand: yes, that would have eased up testing a little bit...
<brendand> thostr_, but they should be independent
<brendand> thostr_, thus 'silo'
<thostr_> yeah
<brendand> thostr_, can they be landed independently?
<brendand> thostr_, i.e. testing them together is optional
<charles> thostr_, thanks
<thostr_> since you already tested silo 7 successfully that answers the question to yes :)
<brendand> thostr_, that's why i asked :)
<thostr_> anyway, either way is fine
<thostr_> brendand: just to be sure: when we do a srccpy from utopic to rtm then we basically include all changes made in between, right?
<davmor2> brendand: I can carry on then?
<brendand> thostr_, sil2100 or robru can answer that
<brendand> thostr_, it looks like 007 has a problem though
<thostr_> which problem?
<davmor2> thostr_: not building by the look of the silo page
<davmor2> dashboard is the word I was after
<thostr_> davmor2: was building earlier when we tested it...
<davmor2> thostr_: Can't publish: Some projects (mediascanner2, unity-scope-mediascanner) that were in the silo configuration list were not built
<thostr_> so, where do then the packages from ppa come from?
<davmor2> robru: ^
<robru> thostr_: what do you mean "changes made in between"? when I assign an RTM silo I do a verbatim copy from the utopic silo. it doesn't gain any changes made anywhere else.
<davmor2> thostr_: all of that side is way out of my league :)
<robru> sil2100: you know what we need? the stupid build job to realize when it's NOP'd itself and stop calling that a success.
<thostr_> robru: the missing rtm changes mail  included a change to indicator-network. but tonight indicator-network was srccpied, see line 44 in ci sheet
<davmor2> robru: I think the issue here is the packages built for qa sign off, that happened but now it can't be published
<thostr_> robru: therefore I thought that all the changes made between rtm branching and that silo request are automatically  included, no?
<robru> thostr_: what about line 44? it just says it's Landed.
<robru> thostr_: also I have no idea what is a "missing rtm changes mail"
<thostr_> robru: but target says rtm
<robru> thostr_: I literally don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about
<thostr_> robru: that was the mail sent by sil2100 "Landing team: convenience list of ubuntu landings not yet landed in ubuntu-rtm"
<thostr_> robru: so, you're saying that line 44 does actually not mean that this change is landed in rtm?
<sil2100> thostr_: let me make sure it did
<sil2100> Maybe it landed in the archive, but it wasn't in an image yet
<robru> thostr_: I'm not saying that? how do you read that from what I said?
<robru> thostr_: line 44 claims indicator-network=0.5.1+14.10.20140826-0ubuntu1 was landed and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/indicator-network agrees with this
<sil2100> thostr_: as mentioned in the e-mail, there might be some inconsistencies here and there as it was automated in generation, and the snapshot was made from the last ubuntu-rtm image
<robru> thostr_: sil's mail says a different version
<davmor2> tvoss: silo 011 on rtm have you tested it, and is it good to go?  I'm asking as you must not of set the spreadsheet tested part to true as there is no QA-signoff on it yet
<thostr_> robru: sil2100: ok, then it might be a inconsitency
<thostr_> sil2100: I just wanted to make sure that if we now srccpy things to RTM that all prior changes that means changes between RTM branches and the MP the silo was requested are actually included
<sil2100> thostr_: yes, anything that you request an srccopy for now will include everything that it had in ubuntu already
<thostr_> sil2100: ok, that means the change listed in your mail should be resolved with the latest indicator landing, so we're good
<sil2100> thostr_: so for instance, if by some magical way there were 2 releases of package foo to ubuntu and then you request a sync for the second landing to ubuntu-rtm, all 2 changes will land in ubuntu-rtm
<sil2100> thostr_: excellent :)
<thostr_> robru: thanks for starting silo 3 build... I'm just wondering why I don't see the build log for the build I triggered 20 minutes ago...
<thostr_> robru: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-003-1-build/4/console
<alecu> trainguards, can I ask for a silo for landing 58?
<alecu> I mean, for row 58
<robru> thostr_: because you started it too soon, this is a known bug in citrain when it comes to manual source uploads like we are doing in RTM. it can't get the list of packages to watch, so it finds an empty list and reports "yep, this empty list built successfully!". I saw you did that so I had to recon the silo, wait for the PPA builds to finish, then re-run
<robru> the build
<thostr_> robru: ah, now this is also known to me
<robru> thostr_: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-003-1-build/4/console here is the build you triggered. "Nothing happened... Success!"
<thostr_> robru: stupid question part II: and where did it get the package from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-003
<thostr_> robru: that package seems older then you when you triggered the build
<robru> thostr_: I lovingly hand-plucked your packages from the utopic silo and painstakingly copied them into the PPA one by one. apologies if your packages are a little bit sweaty, it's hot down here in the salt mines
<robru> thostr_: the build job only builds MPs, these aren't MPs, they're source copies. so you copy them in first, wait for them to build, and then the build job is just there to acknowledge that they've been built.
<robru> or rather "*I* copy them in first..."
<thostr_> ah, that explains
<robru> thostr_: http://i.ytimg.com/vi/05agcR87bKo/hqdefault.jpg somebody took a picture of me transporting your package from the utopic silo to the rtm silo.
<robru> ;-)
<thostr_> now I'm feeling bad...
<robru> thostr_: well, it's not  your fault...
<balloons> can we get this into rtm as well? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/mediascanner2/0.104+14.10.20140825-0ubuntu1
<robru> balloons: can you make a spreadsheet request for that? I'm getting to them slowly
<balloons> robru, sure, not sure I know the proper spot; I don't have perms anymore for the CI Train sheet
<robru> balloons: you don't have perms anymore? I'm not aware of any policy for revoking those....
<balloons> to be fair, it's been awhile since I've had to request something
<balloons> ty :-)
<robru> balloons: ok, well I added you. just fill out the next available row and just leave the MPs blank, say the package name in the sources column, and in the comments just say "please sync from utopic archive" or something
<balloons> done, ty robru
<robru> balloons: you're welcome
<tedg> Where does autopilot put its results?
<ChrisGagnon> tedg: to stdout unless you specify -f
<robru> balloons: oops, just noticed mediascanner2 was already in an rtm silo. published that one for you ;-)
<tedg> ChrisGagnon, Oh, I thought there were more logs than that. Like attachments for each run. Is that something that's just done on the server?
<balloons> silo-007 looks like it needs the new mediascanner package as well ;-)
<balloons> robru, I just noticed the same, but ^^
<ChrisGagnon> tedg: if you use subunit it will attach results, when the tests add attachments
<balloons> +1 for subunit..
<balloons> look at the artifacts
<tedg> How do I use subunit?
<robru> balloons: right, so once it hits rtm archive silo 7 should be fine
<robru> balloons: no wait, what? silo 7 *has* the new mediascanner already. I confirmed the version numbers
<ChrisGagnon> autopilot3 run -f subunit -o /tmp/mytest.subunit
<robru> and that's the one I just published
<balloons> robru, ok, I trust you then
<balloons> there's also thomi's tool tedg .. https://launchpad.net/trv
<ChrisGagnon> tedg: autopilot3 run --help will show you all the options.
<tedg> Ah, okay. Thanks guys. That's what I need. Should be default :-)
<robru> bfiller: conflicts with camera-app in silo 10
<bfiller> robru: checking
<bfiller> robru: I'll manage the conflicts if any occur and do rebuilds, etc..
<ToyKeeper> robru: FWIW, I synced the current rtm silos to trello.  I'll probably do that each morning, and I think davmor2 is also doing that when he starts his day.
<robru> ToyKeeper: cool thx
<robru> bfiller: ok you got 18
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<ToyKeeper> Currently rtm 008 in progress, 001 claimed, 003/004/005/015 waiting.
<ToyKeeper> ... and a format change as of just now, to disambiguate silos.
<robru> ralsina: tvoss alecu boiko: only 2 silos available. ping me if you're actually around to test a silo i can potentially give you right now
<ralsina> robru: mine I can test quick
<robru> ralsina: sweet
<robru> ralsina: ok you got 19
<ralsina> robru: on it!
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: no we, brendand and I are just updating as we go
<robru> ralsina: thansk
<brendand> ToyKeeper, no silo should ever be on the board twice, so the need for disambiguation isn't really there
<brendand> ToyKeeper, it doesn't hurt to have the cards a bit more verbose though
<davmor2> brendand: silo 008 got refilled after I finished testing it
<brendand> ToyKeeper, but i like having the PPA url there because that's primarily what you need to get testing
<ToyKeeper> brendand: The dashboard and trello have no automatic sync, so there are a lot of situations where the silo contents can change without trello noticing...  and then we have info about the wrong landing.  I'm planning to always include more info, to help avoid that.
<davmor2> brendand: so you had 2 silo 008's on the board
<brendand> davmor2, yeah - one in the Passed column though :)
<brendand> ToyKeeper, davmor2 - anyway the new format is fine
<ToyKeeper> brendand: Like, right now rtm/landing-014 is marked as failed, and I can't tell if it's the same packages that are currently in 014 or not.
<brendand> ToyKeeper, yeah it's good to have that extra bit of certainty
<brendand> just to cross check it
<davmor2> brendand: but was that the one that was there now and I just forgot to mark it passed or was that another app in that silo and it was 004 not 008
<robru> I'm glad to see such a vibrant software ecosystem growing up around ci train!
 * robru sheds a single tear, so proud. so proud.
<davmor2> brendand: before we just put the url for the silo so that can be anything ;)
<brendand> robru, speaking of which - what do i need to use to hook into the spreadsheet? is python fine?
<davmor2> brendand: ToyKeeper is going to take on silo001 so I can take the uitk one in the morning and free you up for the smaller ones or visa versa
<robru> brendand: don't you touch my spreadsheet boi
<robru> brendand: just kidding, what are you doing?
 * davmor2 prods robru spreadsheet and runs
<robru> I'll cut you!
<brendand> robru, i'll cut you back
<davmor2> robru: oh get you waving you're piece of paper....ouch paper cut.....okay you win
<robru> davmor2: http://media.giphy.com/media/gmQNYr9nnbXxu/giphy.gif
<brendand> robru, i want to automatically create cards on our board when a silo is set to Needs QA sign-off
<robru> brendand: oh yeah, you can do that in python.
<ToyKeeper> Saviq: I see 14 changes summarized on the unity8 silo's description (row 47), which is longer than the actual test plan.  Any chance of adding more info about what changed and how to test it?
<brendand> robru, and the inverse, to set it to Granted when it goes in the Pass column
<robru> brendand: yeah no, you can't poke data into the spreadsheet
<robru> brendand: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/queuebot/view/head:/plugins/landing.py here's how we poll it in queuebot with python, it just gets a read-only CSV, hope that helps you
<davmor2> robru: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAGysJe_js0
<alecu> robru: any silos left for me?
<robru> davmor2: http://youtu.be/9Fvpyo2WuVY?t=2m59s
<robru> alecu: sure
<davmor2> robru: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01NHcTM5IA4 :)
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA silo sign-off status: https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testing | Known issues: queuebot has temporarily lost the ability to read from the spreadsheet. This means you must manually ping trainguards when requesting
<robru> alecu: you got silo 6
<alecu> yay
<robru> woops, screwed up the timecode
<robru> davmor2: http://youtu.be/9Fvpyo2WuVY?t=1m54s
<bzoltan> is anybody from QA would be available for checking the UITK in silo5?
<robru> bzoltan: you'd be looking for ToyKeeper or brendand I guess
<robru> lunchtime! bbl
<davmor2> bzoltan: that'll probably be me in the morning dude, ToyKeeper is hitting the unity8 silo
<bzoltan> davmor2: thank you :) and good night for now
<davmor2> bzoltan: indeed same to you dude :)
<davmor2> bzoltan: You'll be able to check on the status here https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testing
<davmor2> bzoltan: https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testing-for-questions-ping-eu-jibel-us-jfunk-nz-thomi-or-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng even
<asac`> ok, iuf zoltan is out, maybe focus sign off on those that are still awake in that list?
<asac`> think the other three would be cool
<jfunk> ToyKeeper: it might make sense to do the short ones first
<jfunk> since U8 is a long haul testsuite
<brendand> ToyKeeper, perhaps tedg's indicator-transfer one
<davmor2> jfunk: that was kinda why we wanted it out of the way.  with unity8 and uitk both being big it would mean mean and brendand would be out of action for most of the day
<davmor2> s/mean mean/ mean me
<brendand> ToyKeeper, clear that out first and then sort out the unity8 one
<jfunk> davmor2: ack, but Selene starts late and can pick those up later on, during peak hours at the start of her day she should focus on the smaller ones
<brendand> ToyKeeper, Saviq probably won't notice the difference :)
<asac`> bzoltan: Q: did you test your silo against rtm?
<bzoltan> asac`: yes
<asac`> bzoltan: ok, thanks for confirming
<bzoltan> asac`: strange, but the results were even better than against the 205-207 ubuntu images
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): fginther | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA silo sign-off status: https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testing | Known issues: queuebot has temporarily lost the ability to read from the spreadsheet. This means you must manually ping trainguards when requestin
<pmcgowan> sil2100, you said in landing mail that all landings go through QA but in fact the traincon rules apply so only as needed
<ToyKeeper> I'm perfectly okay with focusing on smaller silos.
<ToyKeeper> Besides, I think the unity8 silo may have already failed.
<davmor2> sil2100: so it looks like some of the fixes that landed in the unity8 silo from early are to blame for the bugs being fixed ;)  in the default image they are still there,  I assume that silo will land in the morning image thought right?
<asac`> bzoltan: thats good news :)
<asac`> bzoltan: means stabile branch is stabilizing more than we knew :)
<asac`> davmor2: not sure i can parse your question
<asac`> we want everything landed tonight that can be landed
<asac`> at best i wake up and all the silos are empty or rejected :P
<asac`> we want to bake a great image tomorrow for our milestone
<kgunn> robru: yeah, i'm aware of row 55 conflict with the other 2...all of which i got my eye on
<kgunn> but needing a silo to get a jump on it
 * tedg counts and realizes kgunn has 3 eyes
<davmor2> asac`: but it uitk and unity8 are still in place tomorrow they both take around 4 hours to test fully,  so if that is the case then not much would land tomorrow.   If ToyKeeper takes out the unity8 silo it means I am free to take on the uitk silo and brendand can take on the smaller ones similar to today or visa versa
<asac`> davmor2: rigth
<sil2100> pmcgowan: right! Yeah, true, this might have been not clarified there, the official announcement is right here
<asac`> start with the light ones
<asac`> davmor2: and continue with big ones after
<asac`> davmor2: also check if the owner are online and take that that has someone committed to stay around while testing first
<davmor2> asac`: indeed and that is what we settled on
<ToyKeeper> davmor2: Unity8 is really not looking good so far, but I'm not sure if it's the silo or the base image yet.
<ToyKeeper> In any case, I'm happy with focusing on smaller silos and/or silos with someone around to answer questions.
<asac`> davmor2: yeah, key is checking with him that he is on and that he will stay on :)
<plars> robru: sil2100: would it still be possible to get a silo for that MP I mentioned earlier in the call? It's in review still at this point, but mterry already took care of the comments I believe and I would like to get the process started.
<asac`> if you need a priority decision :)
<plars> robru: sil2100: it's #43
<ralsina> robru: silo 19 tested, good to publish and srccopy into a rtm silo when you can
<robru> kgunn: ok you got 2
<kgunn> whoop!
<robru> plars: I dunno dude there's like 3 other silos with unity8 in it already. the more of those we have going the harder it is to juggle (whenever a package gets published, any other silos containing that package need to get rebuilt, it's a tight dance to coordinate). can it wait a bit?
<robru> plars: or maybe merge your MP into an existing unity8 silo, if you can coordinate that with somebody
<plars> robru: I'm talking to Saviq and mterry about it. We can't wait too long but we have a little time. When ogra_ finishes up the stuff he's working on though, our autopilot tests will break without this if it doesn't land before the adbd as phablet user stuff
<robru> ugh
<plars> robru: he's well aware of that though
<rsalveti> robru: hey, can we trigger a new image now?
<rsalveti> a bunch of things landed
<plars> robru: so let me continue to work through Saviq and mterry, maybe they have some recommendations for combining these so it doesn't create chaos
<robru> rsalveti: go for it
<rsalveti> robru: great
<robru> plars: thanks
<pmcgowan> thanks sil2100
<ToyKeeper> robru: Do we have a log or list of what landed in rtm?  I found a regression since yesterday and don't know what caused it.
<robru> ToyKeeper: ask ogra? he's got the script that reports what landed in the images.
<robru> ToyKeeper: although I don't actually seean RTM version of that
<ToyKeeper> I haven't seen anything like that either.  :(
<robru> ToyKeeper: so... no. there's no changelog for what lands in rtm
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 211 building (started: 20140827 20:05) ===
<ToyKeeper> robru: That certainly makes regressions harder to track down...
<sil2100> ToyKeeper, robru: yeah, currently there's no such thing :|
<ToyKeeper> We might want to do something about taht.
<ToyKeeper> that, even.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: ogra_ has more pending work to do - I could also modify my scripts to not depend on ogra's anymore, but I would also need time for that ;)
<sil2100> While we're all busy busy with everything
<ToyKeeper> Definitely.  So much to do, so little time...
<balloons> sil2100, will rtm see a new image soon?
<cyphermox> sil2100: can we land mtp in rtm now?
<sil2100> balloons: depends if ogra_ kicked a new one - but there's a cronjob that does it once a day anyway
<rsalveti> do you guys need a new rtm soon?
<rsalveti> I guess I can trigger one
<sil2100> cyphermox: did you test the packages in the ubuntu-rtm silo? Is this an bugfix-only release?
<mterry> robru, plars: regarding unity8.  Looks like we can add the MP plars wants to my silo easily enough.  Other unity8 silos aren't ready yet
<balloons> sil2100, ohh excellent. what time does it happen daily? I need a new rtm so I can push new apps to the store without breaking rtm
<balloons> it's that rock and hard place between -proposed needing fixes vs things as they are in rtm
<robru> mterry: can you update the spreadsheet and reconfig it? thanks
<mterry> robru, sure can
<robru> mterry: thanks!
<ToyKeeper> Well, whatever changed, it worked in image 8 and broke in image 9.
<mterry> robru, if I just delete a row in the spreadsheet, is that a problem?
<robru> mterry: nope, that's how we roll ;-)
<robru> ralsina: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183311115/buildlog_ubuntu-rtm-14.09-armhf.ubuntu-push_0.63%2B14.10.20140827-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz does this make any sense to you? your ubuntu-push landing from utopic failed to build after I put it in an rtm silo
<ralsina> robru: not really! looking...
<robru> ralsina: possible causes are: transient infrastructure error, or some necessary dependency is missing in rtm (although the failure is only on armhf, so that option is less likely).
<ralsina> robru: looks like a tiny timeout
<ralsina> robru: can you rebuild once?
<robru> ralsina: yeah
<ralsina> a test has to be done in 1.15 seconds and it took 1.151955 seconds
<ToyKeeper> tedg, charles, rsalveti, tiagosh, pete-woods, Satoris: Anyone awake?  Deciding which silo to start next.
<robru> ralsina: ah ok, could be the build server was overloaded or something. we'll solve it by triggering more builds!
<ToyKeeper> At a guess, probably rtm-004, based purely on who is online now.
 * tedg is awake, though curious what trouble admitting that gets him into :-)
 * charles blames silo 002's merge conflict on tedg for being awake
<tedg> ToyKeeper, What's up? Satoris and pete-woods are probably asleep.
<ToyKeeper> tedg: Looks like I'll take rtm/landing-004 next, then (indicator-transfer).
 * tedg goes to bed
<charles> indicator-transfer would be a good one
<ralsina> robru: trigering enough more builds we'll either fix it or break it again :-)
<ToyKeeper> charles, tedg: Any testing at all done for rtm-004 on an RTM image, or was it just utopic?
<charles> ToyKeeper, utopic image 210
<sil2100> robru: yay! I think the preprod sync feature works \o/
<ToyKeeper> charles, tedg: Okay.  I'll see what I can do; future RTM landings should be tested on an RTM image though.
<sil2100> Too late for me to switch everything, but yeah, tomorrow might be a good day
<charles> ToyKeeper, ack
<sil2100> Less work for us (probably)
<ToyKeeper> charles, tedg: Got a working URL for the test plan?  The URL in the spreadsheet is 404.
<sil2100> robru: good luck in the meantime o/
<ToyKeeper> Ah, found it.
<robru> bfiller: you got silo 8
<ToyKeeper> charles, tedg: I may have more questions while looking at the attached bugs, especially if the bugs aren't covered in the test plan and/or have no tests otherwise.
<charles> ToyKeeper, unfortunately there's not a single concise answer for this, however
<charles> ToyKeeper, the download-an-image test case at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-transfer/trunk.14.10/view/head:/tests/manual handles several of these bugs
<bfiller> thanks
<kenvandine> mterry, you have system-settings in silo 9, how close is that to being ready to land?
<charles> ToyKeeper, not handled there is the case of app updates and MMS messages should not appear in the transfer indicator, the steps to confirm that are exactly what you'd expect, though I'll make sure to add them to that list of tests for posterity
<kenvandine> mterry, i have a bunch of branches i need to land :)
<mterry> kenvandine, great question.  I need the two unity8 branches reviewed, but after that it can land
<mterry> kenvandine, if you want to go now, go
<mterry> kenvandine, I'll gladly rebase
<ToyKeeper> charles: Thanks.  Just trying to make sure test plans are fairly complete to avoid regressions.
<kenvandine> mterry, cool, thx
<ToyKeeper> (though I can't say I've ever heard of a regression or any severe bugs for the transfer indicator)
<charles> ToyKeeper, the other issue to be aware of is that there's currently a severe regression for the transfer indicator, bug #1350308
<ubot5> bug 1350308 in indicator-transfer (Ubuntu) "Blank entries in transfer indicator" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350308
<ToyKeeper> Heh, I stand corrected.  ;P
<charles> ToyKeeper, until the rendering in unity8 gets fixed, even with the MP you're looking at now, the title, progressbar, and download status text are all missing
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8162569/ save that as "compare-manifests" ... it will spit out the changes for you, but you need the rootfs versions for this ... i.e.: ./compare-manifests  20140827 20140827.1 would be for the diff between the last two rtm images
<charles> ToyKeeper, but hey, the icon is correct now
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, i'll get us automated changelogs tomorrw
<ToyKeeper> ogra_: Thanks!
<mterry> kenvandine, didn't you just land some USS silo today already?
<kenvandine> last night
<kenvandine> late
<dbarth> o/
<gatox> fginther, hi, do you know why approved branches are not landing? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/pay-ui/last-payment/+merge/232284
<gatox> fginther, too recent or something wrong?
<fginther> gatox, looking
<fginther> gatox, it's building now
<gatox> fginther, ack, thanks
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I turned pin on, hit cancel, then when I turn it off it still took me to the set pin popup
<kenvandine> oh... cancel should have left it unchecked...
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, what happens if I actually set a PIN, can I unset it?
<kenvandine> you can unlock it
<kenvandine> or change it
<kenvandine> you can't add a PIN
<kenvandine> only lock/unlock or change an existing PIN
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, right and how to know what it is?
<kenvandine> ha
<kenvandine> in the US... googling :)
<kenvandine> ATT is 1111
<kenvandine> by default
<pmcgowan> aha!
<kenvandine> most people that don't know it... won't ever try this
<kenvandine> but in europe it's big
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, where is UI to change it
<kenvandine> once it's locked
<kenvandine> you see a button to change it
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I have to enable lock to change it?
<kenvandine> yes... per the design
<pmcgowan> uh oh 2 attemts left
<pmcgowan> not 1111
<kenvandine> whoops
<sergiusens> adb reboot recovery
<kenvandine> it was for me :)
<ToyKeeper> There, log tail plus grep should help QA avoid ever missing a silo.  At least for now, until a bot does the work.
<sergiusens> mount /dev/mmcblk0p6 somewhere
<sergiusens> and mangle with /etc/shadow
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, doooh, wrong phone it has a tmobile sim in it
<kenvandine> i never figured out the t-mobile one
<pmcgowan> 1234 says the internet
 * pmcgowan uses his second try
<pmcgowan> success
<ToyKeeper> kenvandine: T-Mobile directly or via Straight Talk?  I've found that the AT&T APN settings work for T-Mobile if it's using Straight Talk.
<kenvandine> t-mobile directly
<kenvandine> it might be 1234... never tried that one :)
<kenvandine> didn't want to hose my personal SIM :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, was for me
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, so I can lock, and change pin
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, only issue I had was the uncheck
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, any time you uncheck it it asks for pin
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, fixing
<kenvandine> just when you cancelled..
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8162831/
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, grab that and push it to /usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/security-privacy/SimPin.qml
<kenvandine> that should fix the cancel thing
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8162848/
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, even better...  :)
<ralsina> robru: can't get around to test ubuntu-push against rtm image but I am confident it's ok anyway
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, oh man
<pmcgowan> yeah first one not
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, thats worse
<kenvandine> ?
<pmcgowan> now I cant uncheck at all, and still get the prompt
<kenvandine> wait... did it actually locl?
<kenvandine> lock?
<pmcgowan> how would I know
<pmcgowan> so you fixed the issue if I cancel, it disables it
<kenvandine> so you quite settings
<kenvandine> and went back in
<kenvandine> right
<pmcgowan> but now if its enabled and I want to uncheck it, does that require a PIN?
<kenvandine> yes
<pmcgowan> maybe I misunderstand the flow
<pmcgowan> ok then fixed
<kenvandine> you have to enter the PIN to unlock it
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, vg then
<ToyKeeper> Having some trouble finding files I can download which go slowly enough to see them in progress...
<ToyKeeper> Mostly because the context menu for links doesn't include a "save link as..." function.
<asac`> ToyKeeper: you can try downloading media samples
<asac`> ToyKeeper: http://samplemedia.linaro.org/H264/
<asac`> or anywhere on that server :)
<asac`> some are a few megs, others hundreds, others GBs :)
<ToyKeeper> asac`: Thanks.  It seems the UTouch browser lacks a function to actually download those though.  :(   (which is the issue I've been running into)
<asac`> ToyKeeper: well, guess you can just upload some garbage .txt file or so to people.canonical.com etc.
<ToyKeeper> Er, a function to save it anyway.
<asac`> i dont know what the browser can save
<asac`> knowing that will help finding or instrumenting test cases
<ToyKeeper> asac`: I already have a local server full of useful files...  I just can't get the browser to download and save them unless it's already loaded into a page, in which case it's kind of already downloaded and the rest happens in a split second.
<asac`> yeah no idea
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 211 DONE (finished: 20140827 21:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/211.changes ===
<alecu> ya
<alecu> yay
<alecu> that was quick (!)
<alecu> trainguards: I just clicked on "build" for ubuntu-rtm/landing-008. But is that really needed when I asked for a srccopy?
<robru> alecu: sure isn't!
<alecu> robru: did I break something?
<robru> alecu: no, sorry for the snark, it's not your fault
<robru> alecu: the bot pings weren't designed with this crazy new RTM world in mind
<robru> alecu: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-008-1-build/4/console this is what you did: precisely nothing.
<robru> the fact that the status says 'Packages built' is a bug.
<alecu> ah, great then. I'll stop trying to build when asking for srccopies, then :P
<robru> alecu: source copies are done by me, by hand. I did it, and it's building in the PPA, you have to wait for that to finish before doing the jenkins build job
<alecu> ack
<robru> alecu: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-008/+packages you can watch here if you want to see it build
 * alecu looks
<robru> sergiusens: why does the binary package depend on dosfstools? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_ciborium_0.2.11+14.10.20140827.2-0ubuntu1.diff I sort of get the build-depends on it...
<robru> sergiusens: like, you want to ship dosfstools on our phone. really?
<sergiusens> robru: yes I do
<sergiusens> robru: we have a feature to format sdcards
<robru> oh is that what that's for? grumble
<sergiusens> robru: and udisks2 requires it; I thought I'd just add it myself as I need it
<robru> sergiusens: oh so it was already being pulled in anyway?
<sergiusens> robru: nope, it's not; it would be a newcomer
<cyphermox> robru: could you look at line 24, whether it's still conflicting with something? it's definitely not conflicting with line 13, which is a different package entirely
<robru> infinity: around? need a core dev ack on https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-2-publish/19/
<sergiusens> robru: just in case, rsalveti is also looking at the packaging ack
 * rsalveti is looking at that
<robru> rsalveti: thanks
<rsalveti> I can publish when I'm happy with it :-)
<robru> cyphermox: it conflicts with silo rtm 13.
<cyphermox> argh
<cyphermox> that's going to get really painful I think
<cyphermox> unless you're syncing packages
<ToyKeeper> charles: If you're still around, do you know why the wiki's test plan is different than the file on launchpad?
<cyphermox> otherwise we could get one landing in ubuntu only, and the other in rtm only
<cyphermox> robru: because I don't see the code landed in ubuntu (non-rtm) for silo rtm 13
<robru> cyphermox: yep, I know, it's a total disaster. Total. Disaster.
<cyphermox> well
<cyphermox> you could land my stuff first, and then get the package rebuilt
<cyphermox> assuming it hasn't already been tested
<robru> cyphermox: I'm terrified to assign conflicting RTM silos because of the implications. one can revert the other, but by the time you discover it, the releases are already in utopic so it's too late to do anything about it
<cyphermox> hmm
<cyphermox> I know
<charles> ToyKeeper, at a very quick glance, they look the same to me? <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/indicator-transfer>, <http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-transfer/trunk.14.10/view/head:/MERGE-REVIEW>
<cyphermox> well, on the bright side mterry's hasn't built packages yet
<robru> cyphermox: well, 13 hasn't been tested because it hasn't been built. I guess I can squeeze you in there first.
<robru> cyphermox: but I'm gonna free 13 for good measure.
<cyphermox> it might not actually be necessary to
<cyphermox> hold on a sec
<robru> heh, too late
<robru> whatever, it's trivial to reassign that one when mterry really needs it
<cyphermox> ah, you couldn't even build it yet if you wanted to anyway
<cyphermox> I think that landing was expected to be done by package copy as well
<cyphermox> (ie. no merge requests)
<ToyKeeper> charles: I'm comparing http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-transfer/trunk.14.10/view/head:/tests/manual  to  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/indicator-transfer
<cyphermox> so that implies having the packages built in ubuntu before
<robru> cyphermox: yeah exactly, what happens if we package copy in there? we can't rebuild a package copy to include new stuff. package copies are notoriously terrible at resolving conflicts because you can't just rebuild the MP which automatically rebases on trunk.
<robru> cyphermox: anyway you got rtm-12 now
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> robru: well, that just means you need to follow the order in which things land in the ubuntu archive
<cyphermox> so basically; if mterry's code had landed in ubuntu; you could have done just one package copy because his version would have superseded mine, and included the changes
<cyphermox> in other words, if silo A and silo B are planned for Ubuntu; and silo A lands, followed by silo B; then you only really need to do an RTM landing for silo B; because it will include the code for both (still requires to be tested accordingly)
<robru> You hope ;-)
<robru> I think there's a crazy race condition between when silo B lands and when silo RTM-A is assigned. it terrifies me
<ToyKeeper> charles: In any case, simple-download.py seems to work (aside from known issues) pre-silo, but post-silo the screen shows no sign that any transfers are happening during the script run.  However, post-silo it does still show transfers the user initiated via browser.  Not sure what to think of that.
<charles> ToyKeeper, I removed simple-download.py from the manual tests because it doesn't go through content-hub, which is now necessary in order for the transfer to show up. That's how other types of downloads, like system updates and mms downloads, are filtered out
<charles> ToyKeeper, run the manual test indicator-transfer/simple-download-check
<charles> ToyKeeper, because of the unity8 rendering bug I mentioned earlier, the title and progressbar still won't show up. However the gallery icon should appear correctly, and clicking the menuitem should launch the gallery
<ToyKeeper> charles: Yes, that's as expected.  I haven't seen simple-download-check though...  don't normally need files from the source repo for testing.
<ToyKeeper> Er, for manual testing anyway.
<ToyKeeper> charles: Ah, not a source file.  That would be the content of the wiki page which refers to simple-download.py.  Okay.
<charles> ahhhh, now I understand your confusion
<ToyKeeper> charles: In any case, the package looks good aside from having trouble getting transfers to last long enough to see the progress.
<charles> I removed simple-download.py from the manual tests, but didn't remove it from the wiki page. Sorry about that.
<cyphermox> rockin'
<ToyKeeper> charles: Thanks for all the help; any chance you could update the wiki's test plan since it's out of date?
<charles> ToyKeeper, yes. I'll do it before I EOD here
<charles> ToyKeeper, thanks for your patience; the test docs should have been in order before silo
<ToyKeeper> charles: This is why we've started testing in order of who is still awake.  Almost every silo seems to have similar issues lately.
<ToyKeeper> Once that sort of thing is in order, testing should go a lot faster.
<robru> ToyKeeper: so what happens when you catch a regression? Seems to me like it's too late to do anything since the silo landed in utopic already
<ToyKeeper> robru: I'm not sure yet.  Chase it down and work it through the process from the beginning, I guess.
<robru> Awesome.
<ToyKeeper> robru: In this particular case, the ability to configure the time zone broke somewhere between rtm-8 and rtm-9.
<robru> Yeah, "somewhere" is the awesome part.
<ToyKeeper> ralsina: You around?  I'm looking at rtm/landing-007 (ubuntu-push) and am wondering what image it was tested on.
<robru> ToyKeeper: he told me he didn't test rtm but it was a small enough landing it should be fine. Not sure what image specifically
<ToyKeeper> ralsina: Also wondering how to test the change in this silo.  No bug or MP is attached, and the manual test plan is just "run the autopilot tests".
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ready with the changes you asked for
<sergiusens> robru: what's the thing with http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=ciborium ?
<sergiusens> I'm not in a hurry, I plan to go to bed ASAP; curiosity only
<robru> sergiusens: looks like the packages didn't get copied
<robru> sergiusens: i can do it in a bit
<sergiusens> robru: yeah, but it refers to unity8 and ciborium in the spreadsheet
<sergiusens> unless that status is stale
<sergiusens> might be, the ppa is empty
<kenvandine> robru, what do i need to do now if i want landing 19 to also go to ubuntu-rtm?
<kenvandine> robru, add a new row to the spreadsheet for package only?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: it's done "automatically" now
<sergiusens> by the trainguard elves
<kenvandine> sergiusens, ? automatically?  ubuntu-rtm is pretty outdated for ubuntu-system-settings
<kenvandine> i added it to line 51 as a SRCCOPY based what i saw others do :)
<sergiusens> kenvandine: the silo reservation is automatic
<kenvandine> robru, ^^
<sergiusens> the testing by dev + testing by qa is manual
<kenvandine> yeah
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-28
<cyphermox> kenvandine: it will be not out of date shortly, I'm landing 012 in rtm
<cyphermox> though maybe if your ubuntu-system-settings made it in distro we could copy that to silo 12 and have it all in one go
<cyphermox> it's line 24
<cyphermox> robru: ^ please wait for line 24 unless you already touched it; I'd add ken's package
<robru> kenvandine: yes it is totally automatically handled. when I publish a utopic silo, I automatically create a new spreadsheet row and then I automatically assign a new rtm silo and then I automatically copy the packages over by hand.
<robru> sergiusens: sorry, yours is waiting on a core dev ack
<cyphermox> kenvandine: robru: then maybe we can remove line 51?
<robru> kenvandine: cyphermox: if anybody feels like acking https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-012-2-publish/20/artifact/packaging_changes_ciborium_0.2.11+14.10.20140827.4-0ubuntu1.diff
<sergiusens> robru: no worries, I'm waiting on an rsalveti ack :-P
<sergiusens> robru: applied his requested changes, but he may have gone for dinner
<robru> ah
<robru> kenvandine: oh I see, you published yourself, so I didn't notice to automatically get the silo
<cyphermox> robru: as I said above...
<robru> yeah
<cyphermox> I'll run copy-package again and just update silo 12 to do it in one go
<robru> cyphermox: so which one is latest? can you confirm your rtm silo has kens' stuff in it?
<robru> cyphermox: ok
<cyphermox> not yet, it will in a minute :)
<robru> cyphermox: just, uh, copy from archive because I just cleaned his silo
<cyphermox> I always do
<cyphermox> anything else would be going too fast
<robru> cool
<robru> cyphermox: heh, I'm copying ppa->ppa.
<cyphermox> (ie. can't be sure the silo is what was tested and landing)
<cyphermox> at the point where it's in distro, it's kind of more static ;)
<cyphermox> robru: kenvandine: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-012/+packages
<bfiller> robru: silo 8 can land in rtm as well as ubuntu
<robru> bfiller: yeah you got rtm-13 now, just uploading now
<ralsina> ToyKeeper: sorry about the delay, I tested that against iamge #211 in the emulator, the change has no visible effects until a later server-side branch is deployed
<ralsina> ToyKeeper: so just running the autopilot tests for push-client to see push messages in general work is enough
<ralsina> ToyKeeper: OTOH I merged this branch wrong so in practice it's a no-change rebuild and it's not worth landing
 * ralsina facepalms himself
<ToyKeeper> ralsina: Good to know.
<ralsina> sigh
 * ralsina restarts
<ToyKeeper> ralsina: I don't know where the ubuntu-push AP tests are though, could you add that to the test plan and/or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing ?
<ralsina> ToyKeeper: sure
<ToyKeeper> (and ideally test on a RTM image instead of utopic, if it's intended to land on RTM)
<ralsina> ToyKeeper: yeah, I EODd around the time the RTM packages were built
<ToyKeeper> ralsina: Things are awkward this week, and I think everyone is trying to figure out what to do.
<ralsina> indeed
<ToyKeeper> Anyway, I'll cancel it and move to the next silo.  :)
<ralsina> ToyKeeper: thanks for looking!
<kenvandine> robru, thx
<robru> kenvandine: you're welcome!
<kenvandine> ralsina, did you see my comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1357506/+merge/232405
<kenvandine> ralsina, i removed it from the silo because it was failing tests
<ralsina> kenvandine: nope, looking now
<kenvandine> and bumped it back out of approved
<ralsina> kenvandine: ? pep8 doesn't complain here
<kenvandine> didn't build in the silo
<kenvandine> the code check fails
<ralsina> kenvandine: have a link to the log?
<kenvandine> ralsina, you ran make test?
<kenvandine> silo's already been cleaned
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1357506/+merge/232405
<kenvandine> still there
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/183354755/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.ubuntu-system-settings_0.3%2B14.10.20140827.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ralsina> kenvandine: no, I just tested it IRL against the bug it fixed, my bad
<kenvandine> AssertionError: /build/buildd/ubuntu-system-settings-0.3+14.10.20140827.2/tests/../push-helper/software-updates-helper.py:78: undefined name '_'
<kenvandine> pyflakes failure
<ralsina> ah, pyflakes
<kenvandine> sorry... not pep8 :)
<ralsina> and of course pyflakes is full of crap ;-)
<kenvandine> :)
<ralsina> kenvandine: ok, adding the right ignores and re-pushing
<thomi> ummm - that pyflakes error doesn't look like something that should just be ignored too me
<thomi> sorry, I'm being nosy, but can you please consider fixing the problem, rather than just gutting the pyflakes checks?
<ralsina> thomi: I can write the code diferently, yes
<thomi> ralsina: can you link me to your branch please? I'd like to see the code that's causing the error
<ralsina> thomi: but it is a pyflakes bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/pyflakes/+bug/844592)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 844592 in Pyflakes "Recognize _("text") from gettext.install(...)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<ralsina> thomi: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1357506/+merge/232405
<thomi> ralsina: ahh, ok then, please ignore me :)
<ralsina> sadly the pyflakes fix is setting an envvar that says "hey, _ exists" so I'll write it differently
<thomi> ralsina: although the bug you linked me suggests that a fix has already been merged :-/
<ralsina> thomi: yes, setting PYFLAKES_BUILTINS to "_"
<thomi> ahh
<ralsina> kenvandine: pushed it in a way that makes pyflakes happy, please consider it for the next landing
<cyphermox> robru: could you assign line 13 please?
 * cyphermox is off to the debconf dinner
<robru> cyphermox: OK you got rtm4
<kenvandine> ralsina, will do
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 212 building (started: 20140828 02:05) ===
<kenvandine> is there a changes list for ubuntu-rtm?
<kenvandine> bfiller, i created a silo Elleo's content-hub branch
<bfiller> kenvandine: awesome
<kenvandine> not sure if there is an indicator-transfer branch to test it with
<kenvandine> but we can test it for regressions at least
<kenvandine> it just adds 2 properties on the existing dbus interface
<kenvandine> i think  it's finally beer thirty though... maybe i'll come back and test the silo after a cold one and a snack :)
<kenvandine> bfiller, i wonder why the bot isn't including the landers...
<kenvandine> put both of our names... does it require a comma or something?
<bfiller> kenvandine: I haven't been getting bot pings for a few weeks now
<kenvandine> i've been getting them tonight
<bfiller> kenvandine: thought it was something in my setup.. usually you don't need commas
<kenvandine> but this one just says ()
<kenvandine> maybe it just pukes on more than one lander
<robru> kenvandine: ugh this is new to me. Stgraber just started the bot, maybe there's some changes
<kenvandine> robru, it's been working for me tonight
<robru> kenvandine: also, no image changes yet
<kenvandine> just noticed the empty () when i created one with 2 of us
<robru> kenvandine: look at the scroll back. queuebot restarted 20 minutes ago and hasn't pinged properly since.
<tedg> So should we ping manually?
<robru> kenvandine: anyway i can't debug it now, I'm out for dinner. Ciao
 * tedg doesn't want to be annoying.
<robru> tedg: the bot can ping us when we need to assign, but it won't ping you to build apparently
<robru> Anyway I'll look into it tomorrow, I'm long past eod
<kenvandine> robru, not important :)
<kenvandine> robru, enjoy your dinner... i'll stop bugging you now :)
<tedg> Who assigns silos in .au/late US timezones?
<ToyKeeper> kenvandine: There isn't a change list yet, exactly, but it should be in progress...
<ToyKeeper> kenvandine: However,...  took me a moment to find it, but try this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-August/date.html
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, awesome, thanks!
<Mirv> tedg: starting around now, me. often robert stays late too.
<Mirv> ah, ken is his own assigner
<Mirv> kenvandine: hmm, they've now removed the Mir 0.7.0's RTM silo, so ubuntu-system-settings:
<Mirv> lock timeout and bug fixes sync to rtm' would be probably good to go
<Mirv> (on line 14)
<Mirv> bzoltan: sorry 0 silos at the moment on utopic
<Mirv> but one is cleaning up soon
<bzoltan> Mirv:  no rush
<kenvandine> Mirv, that rtm silo for uss got cleaned and landed in another silo
<kenvandine> Mirv, so line 14 should just get killed
<Mirv> kenvandine: thanks, that's good news too. /me cleans
<bzoltan> Mirv:  would you please reconfigure the silo12?  The uitk-gles is in fact a different ~phablet-team project so I can not reconfigure.
<ToyKeeper> alecu: rtm/landing-008 (unity-scope-click) is now #4 in the test queue, but probably won't start until .eu people are around.
<alecu> ToyKeeper: sounds ok, thanks.
<Mirv> bzoltan: done
 * ToyKeeper -> EOD
<jibel> with build 211 on mako, I cannot unlock my SIM card, is it a known issue ?
<jibel> Mirv, ^
<jibel> but works fine with rtm build 10 on my other device
<Mirv> jibel: possibly not, I only hae rtm 10
<dbarth> good morning
<jibel> ogra_, do you have a list of changes for rtm images?
<dbarth> i updated my silo request on line 46 to ask for utopic packages to land on the rtm side
<dbarth> i did include webbrowser-app for Olivier, since he is away today
<ogra_> jibel, i need to finish developer mode first, then i can change the bot (the only entity that knows the system-image numbers) ... you can use the backend script from http://paste.ubuntu.com/8162569/ manually (with cdimage versions) meanwhile
<jibel> ogra_, no problem, I was just wondering if I missed it somewhere.
<tvoss> trainguards, could someone reconfigure silo 4 for me?
<ogra_> nope, and you are about the 100st person to ask :)
<ogra_> bah, the internal smoketest dashboard is broken :(
<ogra_> for rtm at least
 * ogra_ just gets a giant python traceback
<ogra_> psivaa, ^^^ not sure you can do anything (i guess not, looks like a server issue)
<ogra_> oh, i see plars mail ... dont bother
<tvoss> Mirv, around?
<brendand> bzoltan, i'm starting to test your silo
<psivaa> ogra_: i could try to give a fake id that matched the previous ones and push it to the dashboard and see how it goes. but if i do it without knowing the future format, i may break the future ones
<ogra_> well, i guess simply cutting off everything after and including the dash would be ok
<ogra_> before you make any use of the variable that carries the number
<ogra_> the git hash is sadly a requirement from PES
<ogra_> though i can try again to convince them :)
 * asac switches to system image channel
<asac> ogra_: adb not running anymore?
<asac> entwicklermodus is on
<ogra_> why wouldnt it ?
<asac> well, udf complains :)
<ogra_> right, we didnt change anything yet
<asac> tells me device has no adb
<ogra_> do you have the latest android-tools-adb installed ?
<ogra_> ubuntu27 from the phablet-team ppa
<asac> why would that change?
<asac> i htinhk i dist-upgraded yesterday
<ogra_> because you need a udev rule for the device
<asac> hmm
<asac> but it worked before already
<ogra_> well, what does adb devices show  ?
<asac> 4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu26
<asac> nothing
<asac> but i used adb happily the past few days
<ogra_> oh, and 26 is the latest actually
<asac> right
<ogra_> weird
 * asac reboots device
<ogra_> do you see plug events in syslog if you re-plug ?
<Mirv> tvoss: hi
<tvoss> Mirv, hey, could you reconfigure silo 4 for me? I added two MPs for different source packages
<asac> ogra_: ok replugging twice helped
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> probably the usb id changes with the new stuff
<Mirv> tvoss: done!
<ogra_> or some such
<tvoss> Mirv, thanks
<ogra_> asac, btw i wonder if we could convince john to drop the hash from the version ... see pauls mail it breaks the dashboard (and i'm not sure what else might rely on ubuntu versioning too)
<asac> ogra_: imo its stupid that our dashboard breaks like it
<asac> i answered
<ogra_> asac, it is, but it also makes us blind now
<asac> well, psivaa should be able to fix such a trivial thing, no?
<asac> psivaa: this format will stay
<ogra_> yes
<asac> first particle is number
<asac> the rest is just alphanumeric sorting
<asac> done
<asac> split: sort numeric, alpha, alpha
<asac> psivaa: you think thats doable?
<asac> otherwise we can see the jenkins job results now, no?
<psivaa> asac: reading the backlog now.. sorting algorithm in the dashboard is complicated
<asac> psivaa: well, cant we just display it somehow for now and then fix sorting later?
<psivaa> asac: that i am trying now
<asac> in general i cant believe it can be that complicated
<asac> but if the sorting is magic too much, just display it somewhere randomly :)
<asac> ogra_ likes searching with his parrott eyes :P
<asac> lol
<asac> since he will get colors soon then
<ogra_> haha
<asac> the grey-parrot :)
<ogra_> asac, why not simply ingore everything after the dash ?
<ogra_> only grey on the wingtips yet :)
<asac> ogra_: well, whatever
<asac> we can ignore after the dashh, yes
<ogra_> the numbering of the front part needs to go up anyway
<asac> but thought more splitting makes the task more complicaed
<asac> in general i cant believe that anything like this can be complicated
<asac> its just a sort :)
<ogra_> just cutting off that part before you dump the value into some variable should solve the issue
<asac> the date should usually be enough yes
<asac> probably
<asac> psivaa: try that... cut after the - befofre the sorting
<asac> but wll, just check the code and see what works
<ogra_> well, including the -
<ogra_> :)
<psivaa> asac: ogra_: done editing the id, but digging in the dashboard side
<ogra_> cool
<asac> cool
<bzoltan> brendand: thank you
<Mirv> dbarth: please clarify to the line 46 comments if you want simply src copy of all those packages to rtm, or if there's going to be some delta for the packages?
<Mirv> dbarth: and actually, you'd probably want to remove webbrowser-app from there, since it's already landing (as src copy) via the UITK landing in 005?
<dbarth> Mirv: ok for webbrowser-app; for the other ones it's a plain copy; i'll add a note
<dbarth> Mirv: do i need to build or do you have a magic script to man the process?
<Mirv> dbarth: we'll handle the copying, and I'll launch also the 'watch only' build as needed. after the build is done, you can start testing on rtm.
<dbarth> cool!
<Mirv> ^ there it goes
<psivaa> asac: ogra_: simultaneous dashboard results syncing means that the jobs will have to be rerun with the correct (expected by the dashboard) id to get picked up by the dashboard.
<asac> psivaa: not sure i understand
<psivaa> asac: the dashboard results get synced simultaneously whilst the tests are running. means that the dashboard picks up the buildnumber whilst the tests run
<Mirv> FYI I've added the N/A or Required regarding QA sign-off:s to all RTM silos that were missing them. feel free to disagree.
<psivaa> in that case we can not edit the buildid and ask the dashboard to pick up the edited id after the tests complete
<asac> psivaa: you dont need to pick up the edited id, no?
<ogra_> psivaa, well, then re-run them i guess
<asac> its just frontend sorting
<asac> and backend sorting to decide what is newer
<psivaa> ogra_: i'll briefly note down the failures for the landing meeting and then rerun them
<asac> and all that matters is really the first particle... that thing will always increase
<ogra_> psivaa, great, thanks !!
<Mirv> tvoss: please add to platform-api line 39 which RTM image you used for the testing (Yes (#))
<tvoss> Mirv, ack
<Mirv> tvoss: and landing-011 lp:1356343 on line 20
<sil2100> davmor2, popey, brendand: meeting o/
<Mirv> bzoltan: and you for line 22 UITK RTM landing, please add the RTM image number to "Yes (#)" field
<popey> fighting with browser, be there in a mo
<jibel> tvoss, I'm testing silo 11
<tvoss> jibel, ack ...
<ogra_> asac, http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed is the equivalent to devel-proposed ... 14.09 would be the equivalent to devel if we had promoted an rtm image yet
<asac> ogra_: well, we still produce devel images
<asac> those are different
<asac> and we want to continue testing silos and imagesw there
<asac> so we need the proper devel-proposed
<asac> thats what i am saying
<asac> like on N4
<ogra_> asac, we now have devel-proposed and devel for utopic ... and 14.09-proposed ans 14.09 for rtm
<asac> ogra_: i couldnt find krillin for devel-proposed. sure its there?
<asac> if so its all good
<ogra_> well, i asked stephane to add it
<asac> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/
<asac> yes i did too, but i cannot find it
<asac> thats why i wondered :)
<asac> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed/
<asac> -> krillin
<asac> the  above doesnt
<ogra_> yeah, its not there
<ogra_> he also forgot to re-enable the cron job for system-image
<asac> ogra_: is he the only person with access?
<ogra_> i'm just running it by hand to get tonights build in
<asac> we have to fix that
<asac> thanks!
<ogra_> no, the whole cdimage team has access
<asac> so you could in theory fix it?
<asac> and also fix that we dont have devel-proposed (if you wuld know about this code)?
<ogra_> but he is the one knowing the code and implementation ... everyone else will need 10x the time to work into that stuff first
<ogra_> i could *in theory* fix it ... practically i might accidentially wipe the whole server then
<ogra_> which means i'd rather wait for stephane
<asac> ogra_: do we backup that server?
<ogra_> hmm, and the import run i'm doing atm doesnt seem to finish either :(
<ogra_> asac, might be ...
<ogra_> ah, i start seeing output from import-images ... phew
<sil2100> popey's wake-up call for all of us: "bye!" ;)
<popey> "I guess we're done" is my code word for CTRL+W
<sil2100> hahah ;)
<brendand> bzoltan, did you happen to run the test plan for uitk in jenkins?
<brendand> bzoltan, so i can see the results?
<brendand> bzoltan, although it wouldn't have been on krillin then
<bzoltan> brendand: no, I have not run the tests on Jenkins.
<bzoltan> brendand:  I have logs of all tests, just tell me what app tests are you interested to see... they are rather boring :) "testing starts ... OK"
<bzoltan> brendand: for example -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8167258/
<sil2100> bzoltan: we like when those are boring like that ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  Hell, I do love to see boring test results :D
<bzoltan> brendand:  the Unity8 -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8167264/
<mandel> ogra_, remember the paths we talk about, they will be configurable via de command line, so we are fine with our initial idea, a single dir with everything
<bzoltan> brendand:  sil2100: I am using this script for the test plan -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/uitk_test_plan.sh for the RTM I had to customize it, as it does not like to add the PPA and does not like the phablet-click-test-setup. But more or less that is what i do. I run all the tests one by one and store the logs. If fails then I reboot and run again and again. After the 3rd attem
<ogra_> mandel, yay !
<mandel> ogra_, we have to wait one release, but is doable and will look quite nice :)
<brendand> bzoltan, what's wrong with phablet-click-test-setup?
<ogra_> great :)
<bzoltan> sil2100: brendand:  I can pastebin all my former landing test results from the last few landings.
<bzoltan> brendand: it failed to pull the clock tests and terminated ...and it does not know how to pull test if there is a PPA configured
<brendand> bzoltan, ah yes - because add-apt-repository is broken
<bzoltan> brendand:  for example. but one need to be careful and fairly skilled to use the flasher and click setup and test runner tools locally ... they are fine if you hold them right :) but can show funny things sometimes.
<dbarth> asac: ping? still no words from #ubuntu-release on oxide-qt
<dbarth> asac: if you have better contacts than i have, can you see how to unblock it?
<ogra_> asac, heh, and while you're at release stuff you could answer the FFe touch question on the ubuntu-release ML too ;)
<asac> ogra_: i didnt get that mail
<asac> can you bounce?
<asac> *sigh&
<ogra_> asac, bounced both mails of the mini thread ...
<ogra_> but essentially i think we need that general FFe re-activated
<ogra_> else landings might get stuck entering utopic (or the universe release guys get upset or so)
<apw> even if you have a FFe for touch things, the current block is for beta stablisation and oxide-qt is on a number of those images; else it would not be blocked
<ogra_> apw, yeah, that was independent from beta freeze
<apw> (the block specifically blocks things that are seeded)
<ogra_> i think we need an FFe anyway
<asac> ogra_: didnt get that mail yet
<ogra_> asac, hmm, because evo messed it up
<ogra_> let me try again ... looks like the bounce feature reverts the target address back to the original target ...
<asac> ogra_: i sent mail to steve and colin to help us
<asac> sure once they get up they will help
<asac> unfortrunately a bit ahead
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> ogra_: well, at least you have a bounce feature... gmail doesnt offer that :)
<asac> but whatever, think if its in proposed and all tests pass there
<asac> we can publish to rtm
<asac> for the next few hours
<asac> e.g. if britney says its ready except for the block
<asac> or are we not seeing whether it woudl be ready because they block it before it actually gets tested etc.?
<apw> asac, you get blocked after any adt style testing, you can see that on "linux" which is also blocked for beta
<asac> ok that measn we at least know whether something is going in?
<asac> or are there other tests that would come later (like dependency missing or mistmatch)
<apw> as it doesn't attempt to migrate it due to the block, it might fail at the migrate point
<asac> thomi: thanks for the mail. basically supporst what i was ranting about :)
<asac> ok. well, i send mail to steve and colin who were able to get things going for us in the past very well... so no panic for now i guess
<asac> if there is one or two landings that are needed for rtm branch stuck because of this
<asac> then just risk and put them into rtm with triple testing, but make a big note that this must not be forgotten to track publishing to utopic as well
<ogra_> well, if it passed the tests in proposed it will just auto-land once the block is gone
<asac> ogra_: well, wee dont know about dependencies etc.
<asac> and component mistamtches
<asac> but most likelym, yes
<asac> hence we can take the risk imo
<ogra_> yeah corner cases
<ogra_> that we can deal with if they show up
<ogra_> but the block will be gone very soon anyway
<ogra_> can be only hours
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 212 DONE (finished: 20140828 09:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/212.changes ===
<ogra_> err ?
 * ogra_ wonders who started that build 
<sil2100> When was this image started?
<asac> cronjob?
<asac> :)
<sil2100> asac: come oon, builds don't take 8 hours ;)
<asac> we all love cron technology. it is sooo smart
<ogra_> sil2100, heh, well, due to stephane leaving the cron job off we had no builds at all
<ogra_> and that explains why my manual run takes so long !
<ogra_> i already thought something was broken
<asac> the fact that we have no cron makes manual take longer>
<asac> interesting :)
<asac> ogra_: how about a new rtm build?
<asac> given that krillin only as rtm builds
<asac> for now that would be good for me to check if OTA works
<asac> I am on #1
<asac> man german translation sucks sooo much :)
<asac> Geraete-Abbild-Teil :)
<asac> lol
<asac> in OS Build Details
<sil2100> asac: we have #2 that's building/built
<asac> cool
<asac> already on system-image?
 * asac hits update
<brendand> bzoltan, did you see failures in music_app related to 'UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 852: ordinal not in range(128)'
<sil2100> Not sure if it's already visible, ogra_ do you know?
<asac> yay i get #2 OTA
<bzoltan> brendand:  let me look up
<asac> system is rebooting
<asac> nice
<sil2100> asac: you'll be the first one to check if OTA works on krillin ;)
<asac> sil2100: it found the OTA, downloaded it, asked me to restart and now i am waiting for the install to finish
 * asac crosses finger
<asac> ok it finished that part... now lets hope for a good boot
<bzoltan> brendand:  no, there are no failures like that in my logs
<brendand> bzoltan, hmmm. i can't imagine such a failure would be due to uitk though ...
<asac> hmm. the unity animiation disappeared
<asac> the boot animation
<ogra_> === IMAGE RTM #2 DONE !! ===
<sil2100> ogra_: ;p
<ogra_> happy OTA testing :)
<asac> but i am indeed on #2
<bzoltan> brendand: does not sound like one
<asac>  \o/
<asac> OTA success
<ogra_> (yeah, i'm a slow bot)
<brendand> popey, is that the same failure you were told about?
<popey> can someone with super jenkins powers trigger it on https://code.launchpad.net/~flscogna/ubuntu-terminal-app/ubuntu-terminal-app/+merge/232215 please?
<ogra_> great, so let me re-enable that cron job
<popey> brendand: AIUI ms2 ABI change is to blame
<davmor2> ota works
<ogra_> great
 * asac has to step out for a bit to prep for call marathon
<tvoss> trainguards, can I get a silo for line 60, src copy to rtm
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, we only have 2 silos left though!
<sil2100> tvoss: assigning
<davmor2> Saviq: no settings on the apps scope?
<sil2100> tvoss: the sync request is for location-service from ubuntu, right?
<Saviq> davmor2, no, nothing was planned there
<tvoss> sil2100, yup
<sil2100> tvoss: is the sync-request only having location-service fixes in it?
<tvoss> sil2100, how do you mean?
<sil2100> tvoss: I wanted to know if it also has any features in it
<sil2100> tvoss: since if not, it wouldn't require any QA sign-off
<tvoss> sil2100, could you help me checking :)
<sil2100> tvoss: anyway, I already see someone has a location-service rtm silo allocated
<davmor2> Saviq: should the setting make a change to the scope?
<tvoss> sil2100, mandel has got one
<sil2100> Let me see what packages are in that silo
<tvoss> sil2100, but that includes features
<Saviq> davmor2, bug #1362056
<ubot5> bug 1362056 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Results should be invalidated on settings changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362056
<Saviq> davmor2, to force search for something and reset
<davmor2> Saviq: yeah so it is just the no refresh bug that we see with apps then right
<Saviq> davmor2, well, a different one
<Saviq> davmor2, but kinda, yeah
<Saviq> apps install/upgrade/remove is one case when results should get invalidated, settings changes is another
<davmor2> Saviq: no worries
<Mirv> sil2100: are you handling pitti's request too?
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, then I'll take a look at what's in that upload
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, just did that :)
<Mirv> ok :)
<sil2100> tvoss: I'll check what's in your sync-request and in case it's only bugfixes, well, it can land quickly
<ogra_> hmm, looking at errors.u.c seems the new mtp-server also brought new crashes :)
<sergiusens> Mirv: can you copy the source package for ciborium into the rtm silo?
<sergiusens> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=ciborium
<Mirv> sergiusens: sure
<sergiusens> Mirv: thanks
<sergiusens> Mirv: there's a comment on the rtm line for ciboium in the spreadsheet that I don't understand as well (conflicts with landing-017 unity8 + landing-006 u-s-s)
<Mirv> sergiusens: done
<sergiusens> thanks
 * sergiusens waits for watch build
<Mirv> sergiusens: that's my comment :) but I didn't write it on such a line...
<sergiusens> heh :-P
<Mirv> sergiusens: remember you need to wait until it says Published on the package details page before running it
<sergiusens> it's there
<sergiusens> yup
<Mirv> I wonder what has happened on the spreadsheet again, and where's the line I originally wrote that comment to
<sergiusens> that;s why I said I'll wait to setup watch :-)
<sergiusens> Mirv: dragging can do that to
<sergiusens> it super easy to messup the sheet by accident
<sergiusens> Mirv: I guess that's why cell A1 is just a black box now
<sergiusens> it always had random chars people typed
<Mirv> sergiusens: yeah I made it black after it had some random chars in it :)
<Mirv> it's quite easy to do various mistakes on the spreadsheet, like copy-pasting the world somewhere
<Mirv> "oh, that was the buildlog for ui-toolkit"
<popey> is the ci dashboard broken? http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/ ? takes an age to load and has lots of "Running"
<brendand> bzoltan, looking good for you silo - on track to land after lunch
<bzoltan> brendand: \o/
<Mirv> great news
<psivaa> popey: it takes quite a long time to load because now it has to process a lot of jobs for each refresh
<dbarth> Mirv: so i guess silo 18 is ready for manual testing now, right?
<Mirv> dbarth: yes
<dbarth> ok
<Mirv> tvoss: location-service rtm silo tested on top of #10 rtm, right?
<tvoss> Mirv, yup
<popey> psivaa: could you trigger jenkins on https://code.launchpad.net/~flscogna/ubuntu-terminal-app/ubuntu-terminal-app/+merge/232215 please?
<psivaa> popey: that should trigger soon
<gatox> hi, i've a chroot that when running a command it's seems to be running the binary for x86_64, not the armhf one... any idea how to fix that?
<popey> psivaa: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-calculator-app/noqmlproject/+merge/232311 also needs triggering...
<psivaa> popey: ok, i'll add that too
<sergiusens> popey: why is the qmlproject being removed? I thought we agreed to use that for pure qml blood ones
<sergiusens> honest question :-)
<popey> sergiusens: → Kaleo
<popey> I didn't propose that merge.
<popey> and I dunno who you agreed that with, sorry.
<sergiusens> I'll take the Q to app-devel
<psivaa> popey: the MP from fboucault should also trigger soon
<Wellark> umm.. what is this now ?
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/dekko/+bug/1341548
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341548 in dekko "Online detection does not work with confined apps on Nexus 4" [Critical,In progress]
<Wellark> the last two comments
<Wellark> none of two landings has nothing to do with that bug
<Wellark> nor are their branches linked to it
<Wellark> so why is janitor messing with the status?
<Wellark> and none of them actually have hit the 14.09 series
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-network/trunk.14.09
<Wellark> indicator-network (0.5.1+14.10.20140826-0ubuntu1) 14.09
<Wellark> connectivity-api (0.0.1+14.10.20140826-0ubuntu1) 14.09
<ogra_> Wellark, DanChapman is next door in #ubuntu-app-devel
<Wellark> fginther: --^
<Wellark> trainguards: --^
<Wellark> this is _bad_
<Wellark> ogra_: looking
<ogra_> Wellark, he is the dekko developer (in case you didnt know)
<Wellark> and another example of janitor going crazy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1343341
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1343341 in indicator-network (Ubuntu RTM) "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/indicator-network/indicator-network-service:6:__gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler:__cxxabiv1::__terminate:std::terminate:__cxxabiv1::__cxa_throw:core::dbus::Bus::send_with_reply_and_block_for_at_most" [Critical,In progress]
<Wellark> ogra_: yes I'm aware
<ogra_> k :)
<Wellark> and third:
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1302049
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1302049 in indicator-network (Ubuntu RTM) "Need a way for external processes to ask for sim unlocking." [Undecided,Triaged]
<Wellark> please get the janitor off my bugs..
<Kaleo> sergiusens, if there is a CMakeLists.txt then there should not be a qmlproject
<Kaleo> sergiusens, unless the plan is to remove the CMakeLists.txt
<sergiusens> Kaleo: the plan was to remove it, we never found the time to get to it (or no one else for that matter); I was just asking if the plan changed ;-)
<sergiusens> Kaleo: your logic is fine
<Kaleo> sergiusens, ok, so my MR should be rejected
<Wellark> so, now it seems my 14.09 trunk is totally out of sync with the 14.09 archive
<sergiusens> Kaleo: nah, let it go through; it's fine
<Kaleo> sergiusens, ok
<sergiusens> Kaleo: we should do it when the stuff is ready
<sergiusens> plans may change too
<Kaleo> sergiusens, k
<Mirv> Wellark: so, it seems those packages are in ubuntu-rtm? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/connectivity-api for example
<Mirv> Wellark: but the 14.09 branches aren't updated, since they've been src-copied and in case the trunk = 14.09, there is no need for 14.09 branch
<Mirv> Wellark: if 14.09 branches are wanted to be kept updated, there need to be actual landings to them - but only in the case that it's wanted that utopic and rtm versions start to diverge because something is not ready for rtm
<Mirv> (actual landings = MP:s, not src-copy)
<asac> can we do good rtm snapshot builds regularly?
<asac> e.g. every other shot just kick off an image?
<asac> thoughts?
<Wellark> Mirv: and I was under the assumption that you have to especially request if you *want* src-copies
<Wellark> Mirv: anyway, can the machinery be adjusted in a way that if 14.09 series exists for a src-copied MP then both 14.10 and 14.09 branches would be updated?
<Wellark> so that I don't have to throw away all the setup I made
<Mirv> Wellark: the landings yesterday (lines 1264 / 1265) seem to have been src-copy landings. they wouldn't have been tested by upstream (whoever did those) if src copy wouldn't have been what was wanted
<Wellark> and it would allow the 14.09 branch diverge later
<Wellark> Mirv: umm. which lines are those?
<asac> Mirv: src-copy landings should be tested by landers in the silo... just like all landings
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ feature request to update also rtm branches if such exist, when a dual landing is being made. not sure how feasible.
<asac> (not sure if tht was clear)
<Mirv> Wellark: in the archive tab
<Mirv> asac: yes, and they were + sign-off:d also in this case
<Mirv> just apparently not by Wellark himself, maybe ted?
<asac> Mirv: update rtm branch will not happen for source copy. either you have one branch ->source copy ... or you dont
<asac> if you started rtm branch when src copy wasnt available, you can just abandon that one imo
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ feature request cancelled, trunk to be used if no divergence..
<sil2100> Well, it would be hard to realize, the upstreams need to communicate with eachother somehow that no one releases anything that's not in the branch...
<asac> e.g. if you didnt intend to diverge and didnt diverge
<asac> either its in sync or its not :)
<Mirv> Wellark: ^ just use trunk, mark 14.09 as abandoned until there is use for going separate ways from trunk
<asac> simple
<asac> :)
<Mirv> yes I don't think there's much use for 14.09 branch if it's not in use in practice
<Wellark> Mirv: ack
<Wellark> will abandon it then
<Mirv> ralsina: please add the rtm image # you used for testing line 44 / rtm-007 landing
<Mirv> so that QA will know what upstream used to test it
<Mirv> rsalveti: ^ same for your line 41 / rtm-015
<Mirv> Saviq: your line 38 / rtm-001 claims "#210" was used for testing the landing, but that's not rtm image
<Mirv> tedg: ^ same as Saviq, but for line 26 / rtm-014
<Mirv> (#208 there)
<ralsina> Mirv: sorry, please free that silo, I am doing another landing today
<Mirv> ralsina: the one that has been tested and sent to QA for sign off? argh...
<Saviq> Mirv, right, robru copied the line along with the Yes in there
<Mirv> I hope it wasn't started upon
<ralsina> Mirv: was not last night
<Mirv> Saviq: so it should be set to No?
<Saviq> Mirv, davmor2 was already looking at rtm silo 1 I believe
<ralsina> Mirv: I did not sign off on the rtm silo :-/
<Mirv> ralsina: maybe your line was also copied by robert, so that it falsely claims it'd been tested by upstream?
<Saviq> Mirv, with the rules I learned this morning, it should be set to No
<ralsina> Mirv: maybe. I did sign off on the utopic silo, just not on the rtm one
<Mirv> davmor2: ^ the silo 001 you're testing has not been upstream tested
<Saviq> I left it as is because I misunderstood it wasn't required to retest rtm in the case of srccopy
<sergiusens> brendand: hey, I updated the ciborium test plan; but we don't get those under an MP for review so feel free to ping me with any issues you see
<Wellark> Mirv: so just to double check: if I want separate landings between 14.10 and 14.09 I need to explicitly request that
<Wellark> otherwise any changes going to 14.10 will also be src-copied to 14.09 archives
<davmor2> Mirv: shugging fashin shuggin fashin
<davmor2> Mirv, Saviq: I may as well continue as I'm 2:30 invested in it. That would be a huge waste of day to loose out on that.
<Mirv> Wellark: yes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/RTMLandingApproaches <- default is dual landing. if you want utopic landing and not the corresponding rtm landing together, specify it.
<Mirv> most are not diverging from trunk
<Saviq> davmor2, Mirv, that's what I was thinking...
<Mirv> davmor2: agreed
<sergiusens> Mirv: my silo state is broken
<popey> psivaa: another for jenkins please. https://code.launchpad.net/~twstd-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/1359323/+merge/232140
<sergiusens> Mirv: it says "Can't build: Merge conflict. " but it's a dput, I set testing pass already and it doesn't get updated
<sergiusens> Mirv: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=ciborium
<dbarth> Mirv: o/ silo 18, finished with testing
<dbarth> davmor2: see if you want to do a qa signoff on that silo 18 (copy of silo 15, ahem... ;)
<psivaa> popey: done
<Mirv> sergiusens: a moment
<Mirv> sergiusens: where does it say that? I just see there's no silo status in the first place. I'm digging that up now.
<Mirv> sergiusens: fixed. no idea why the id had disappeared.
<sergiusens> Mirv: heh, I forced refreshed and don't see it anymore
<sergiusens> Mirv: but it's still outdated
<Mirv> sergiusens: line 31, looks good now?
<sergiusens> Mirv: you should probably have two spreadsheets, one for us and one for the "real" database
<sergiusens> or not a spread sheet :-P
<sergiusens> Mirv: looking good now!
<asac> sil2100: Mirv:  would you say its accurate to say that are we now in the mode of landing mostly new stuff into RTM rather than catching up on the old landings?
<sergiusens> thanks
<Mirv> sergiusens: we should have CI Airlines :)
<sergiusens> Mirv: I agree; but you guys need to talk to each other more ;-)
<sergiusens> Mirv: we
<Mirv> asac: noting the length of the list of sil2100's manual report of non-syncedness and the amount of syncing we've now done, yes.
<sergiusens> Mirv: we've seen some implementation of it i Malta; maybe that is enough for now
<sergiusens> continuous development and iterations should be done here too
<sergiusens> and not wait for all the bells and whistles :-P
<sil2100> In the morning we saw that more or less the changes introduced in rtm in comparison to what landed in ubuntu showed that we're really close
<asac> Mirv: yeah, just wanted to double check. i think a few bounnced off and were not ready
<asac> but at least all tried now i think
<asac> and many got in
<sil2100> asac: I can prepare a list later on to see how close we are
<asac> sil2100: think just double checking the old list and what was done there is fine
<asac> the rest seem to now go in usuallyt by default
<asac> etc.
<asac> so i am not too worried
<davmor2> Saviq: I have an issue, it is minor but way more obvious now with the settings etc.   Open the 7 digital scope, how hard are the dark icons to see against the blue
<Saviq> davmor2, facundobatista needs to set those on the servers
<Saviq> davmor2, should be white afaict
<davmor2> Saviq: same for grooveshark
<Saviq> davmor2, yeah, this is how they should look like https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B8I8ZVKH-8SsS01CcE93TFNUSGc/edit
<Saviq> davmor2, but that all happens server side, I've no control
<Mirv> something is eating landing id:s from the spreadsheet again!
 * Saviq runs
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): josepht | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA silo sign-off status: https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testing | Known issues: queuebot has temporarily lost the ability to read from the spreadsheet. This means you must manually ping trainguards when requestin
<Saviq> I was hungry! (still am, was supposed to go for /food, never happened)
<davmor2> Saviq: okay good to know at least
<Saviq> davmor2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rest-scopes/+filebug
<davmor2> Saviq: thanks dude
<Mirv> sil2100: FYI landing id:s somehow had disappeared for lines 60, 61. and now they disappeared again after I ran refresh silos on them
<Mirv> sil2100: I'll probably mark them manually as landed, but those disappearing id:s are somewhat annoying since at worst they need to be digged up from prepare-silo logs
<sil2100> Mirv: eh... we saw that happening from time to time sadly - not sure if it's a script malfunctioning or simply google spreadsheets doing somethin gwrong
<sil2100> Mirv: were those silos landed?
<sil2100> Anyway, I will be redeploying CI Train in a bit
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, I marked them as so now manually
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks! Might have been a race in this case
 * sil2100 adds investigating that to his TODO
<Mirv> thostr_: I added RTM line for your landing too, but couldn't allocate an utopic silo because they're currently all full
<Mirv> rsalveti: ok unping, brendand has signed off your landing even though it didn't specify which image # was used by upstream to test it
<brendand> Mirv, the ofono/dialer one?
<brendand> Mirv, i asked tiagosh about it
<Mirv> brendand: yes, that one
<thostr_> Mirv: ack
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: I've please follow through with Satoris / pete-woods on whether "skip this for now" in case of rtm/003 means "cancel the whole landing and empty the silo" or "land it later"
<Mirv> -I've
<brendand> sil2100, line 40 in the spreadsheet has been struck through - is that actually a thing?
<brendand> sil2100, how do devs 'cancel' a silo?
<Mirv> brendand: I just wrote about that and alerted vrruiz to it since he had started testing it according to trello
<sil2100> Mirv: ok
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, so both are not around, so it's hard to say...
<Mirv> sil2100: satoris is never on public irc, sadly
<sil2100> I saw him here recently IIRC
<Mirv> oh, ok. I checked him today and yesterday and no trace on Freenode
<alecu> sil2100: Mirv: let me ping him
<sil2100> satoris: o/
<satoris> Hello.
<Mirv> satoris: so is that landing cancelled from your point of view or not?
<sil2100> satoris: hello! So, we had some questions regarding the RTM 003 landing - you (or Pete) mentioned to skip this for RTM for now
<Mirv> sil2100: it was neither of them, which is interesting
<sil2100> satoris: does it mean we're to cancel the silo for now?
<Mirv> I'm wondering whether we can dig it up from the revision history..
<satoris> From my point of view, no. But nobody seems to know who wrote the "skip for now" message in the spreadsheet.
<sil2100> hmmm
<satoris> It's not Pete. He's on vacation.
<Mirv> the rev history does not like to load for me
<sil2100> Maybe someone from the dogfooders checked it and marked it this way?
<Mirv> sil2100: vrruiz had just marked it to be "under testing", but I alerted him to the fact that someone added that text there and he moved on to next signoff
<brendand> ogra_, are you on #2?
<ogra_> no, i'm busy finishing features
 * ogra_ has no time to play with images today
<brendand> ogra_, where's the changelog for #2?
 * ogra_ sighs 
<ogra_> nonexistent ... and you will get it faster if i can finish my work first
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA silo sign-off status: https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testing | Known issues: queuebot has temporarily lost the ability to read from the spreadsheet. This means you must manually ping trainguards when requesting
<ogra_> brendand, i'lll explicitly do a nightshift to get it for you tonight, sorry if i come across grumpy but you are the 500th person asking that, i answered that question by mail and in two landing meetings now
<ogra_> (and 100 times on IRC)
<Mirv> now the spreadsheet said brendand would have reverted it to an older version, please wait :S
<Mirv> Trying to reache google.com... ugh
<brendand> ogra_, sorry - my mind is in 100 different places at once today
<ogra_> same here
<brendand> Mirv, huh?
<brendand> Mirv, what about now?
<ogra_> thanks to the unexpected rtm stuff i missed two planned workdays so that i now have to rush my code together for the dev mode
<brendand> ogra_, it's just the keyboard is now completely busted and i want to find the culprit
<ogra_> brendand, well, i posted the changes in a pastebin this morning
<brendand> Mirv, is the spreadsheet ok now?
<ogra_> in the hangout chat :P
<ogra_> (and no, i didnt keep the urls indeed)
<Mirv> brendand: I think it did somehow revert, so I guess the revision history feature is better left untried. but I think the only thing it reverted was my adding of red background to the text that announces the rtm/003 cancelation
<brendand> Mirv, yes the revisions feature seems unusable in that particular spreadsheet
<dbarth> o/ trainguards, line 64 for yet another silo
<dbarth> i'm targetting utopic
<dbarth> please advise if i should target the other pocket
<sil2100> dbarth: let me see if we have any silos free
<sil2100> dbarth: sorry, no free silos :(
<dbarth> buh
<davmor2> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> davmor2, \o/
 * Mirv publishes
<Saviq> davmor2, how long does it take you to do a QA session on a silo?
<Mirv> and after that, I'll eod for real this time
<cyphermox> sil2100: robru: there was a mixup; please retake either RTM silo 2 or 4; I don't need both ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: ^
<Mirv> cyphermox: sil2100: retaking
<davmor2> Saviq: depends, Unity8, UItk and anything that touches mir, we test what is in the silo and then run the 2:30 hours of dogfooding as they are such low level pieces.  Other bits don't take so long
<davmor2> Saviq: so for example dialer app is pretty self contained, but contacts can be shared, accessed by dialer and messaging...etc
<Mirv> cyphermox: freeing silo rtm-002, as I don't see a line for that one
<cyphermox> Mirv: thanks
<Saviq> davmor2, got it
<pmcgowan> dbarth, ^^
<dbarth> free silos? :)
<dbarth> trainguards, can i get a silo for line 64
<dbarth> ?
<pmcgowan> dbarth, oh that was an rtm silo
<sil2100> dbarth: not yet :)
<dbarth> ahem, i'll try my luck next; will install a bot
<pmcgowan> dbarth, kenvandine  has an active silo but maybe too late to add you
<brendand> Mirv, what about silo 003 then?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan,  i should be done with my silo in a few
<brendand> Mirv, did Satoris decide whether he wanted it landed?
<Mirv> brendand: he said that he does not know of a reason not to land it, but it would be nice to of course know who decided to write that cancellation there..
<Mirv> brendand: but Satoris is the lander so I guess his word would overwrite someone else's
<alex-abreu> sil2100, dbarth will be away for a few hours, is a silo for line 64 in the pipes ? :) (kenvandine's)
<sil2100> alex-abreu: no free silos still! One might be freed soon...
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, and i want to land silo 20 before adding more settings branches
<kenvandine> give me 10 more minutes :)
<alex-abreu> sure
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, also... be sure your that branch merges cleanly with the cleanups branch
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/ubuntu-system-settings/cleanups/+merge/227920
<kenvandine> that touches lots of plugins, fixing compiler warnings, etc
<kenvandine> so maybe merge that and prereq it
<kenvandine> to be safe
<alex-abreu> yeah
<alex-abreu> except that its not my branch :/
<alex-abreu> but at least I'll check
<kenvandine> thx
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, ok it merges fine on top of  & trunk, ... only qml changes
<kenvandine> ok
<alex-abreu> on top of https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/ubuntu-system-settings/cleanups/+merge/227920
<kenvandine> i published 20
<kenvandine> but i guess you really need to wait until that gets merged before getting a silo for it
<alex-abreu> sure
<kenvandine> sil2100, i published silo 20, line 54 is for RTM... should i do something with it?
<kenvandine> sil2100, or should i leave it to you guys?
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, so now that it's published, let us copy the contents over to the RTM silo
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx
<sil2100> kenvandine: oh! Can I experiment with your landing by any chance? ;)
<kenvandine> sil2100, sure :)
<ogra_> plars, you rock !
<ogra_> that the results dont look that bad either
<plars> ogra_: yeah, I was happy that we didn't see any big surprises in them
<sil2100> thostr_: so, re: silo 17 for ubuntu...
<sil2100> thostr_: do you want these changes landing in ubuntu-rtm as well? :)
<thostr_> sil2100: yes, because they fix a music scope design issue and fix scope debuggin
<sil2100> thostr_: excellent, let me give you a silo for that in a moment :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: not really built yet ;) Packages are still building
<jibel> sil2100, Mirv is landing in silo 3 cancelled ?
<thostr_> jibel: the rtm silo3? yes, I cancelled this for time being
<thostr_> jibel: this is not critical right now
<jibel> thostr_, ack. thanks
<popey> Thu Aug 28 16:01:17 UTC 2014
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA silo sign-off status: https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testing | Known issues: queuebot has temporarily lost the ability to read from the spreadsheet. This means you must manually ping trainguards when requesting.
<davmor2> sil2100, balloons: this is on image 2 libmediascanner-2.0-2/14.09,now 0.104+14.10.20140825-0ubuntu1 armhf [installed,automatic]
<sil2100> kenvandine: packages built \o/
<sil2100> kenvandine: could you test ubuntu-rtm 000 silo? :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: davmor2 will then QA sign-it-off
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> sil2100, is there an easy way to add silo ppas for devices with ubuntu-rtm?
<davmor2> kenvandine: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-000 then click on technical details,  Copy the top line, make the phone writable and then vim.tiny /etc/apt/sources.list.d/silo000.list and paste that line in
<kenvandine> ok... old school then :)
<kenvandine> add-apt-repository is easier :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: it links to the wrong silo
<kenvandine> ah... bummer :)
<brendand> kenvandine, yeah - you can't use a-a-r
<ogra_> sil2100, robru in case someone asks for it http://paste.ubuntu.com/8170546/ is the change set for image #3
<popey> sil2100:  bug 1362712
<ubot5> bug 1362712 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Welcome screen shows no usermetrics anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362712
<ogra_> (once it pops out of system-image)
<kenvandine> sil2100, ok... i marked it testing pass, just need QA signoff
<sil2100> hm, my mouse just stopped working on my laptop
<sil2100> davmor2: ^
<kenvandine> sil2100, still need anything special for it for your own "testing" ?
<kenvandine> i assume your testing some stuff in the citrain right?
<davmor2> sil2100: right I'll hit it as soon as I get sergiusens to ping me back, stop pretending you don't hear me damn it
<sil2100> kenvandine: right :) All is ok, now I just want to see if it publishes correctly!
 * sil2100 pokes sergiusens for davmor2 
<sil2100> davmor2: not sure if sergiusens is around anymore
<davmor2> sil2100: I know I'm getting the same feeling
<davmor2> sil2100, kenvandine: the system setting app what does it fix other than I see a keyboard now?
<kenvandine> davmor2, the wizard UI changed a bit
<kenvandine> and the push helper crash fix
<kenvandine> that's it
<kenvandine> and cleaned up a bunch of compiler warnings
<kenvandine> gdbus call -e -d com.ubuntu.Postal -o /com/ubuntu/Postal/_ -m com.ubuntu.Postal.Post _ubuntu-system-settings '"null"'
<kenvandine> davmor2, that will test the push helper
<kenvandine> you should see a notification popup that there's an update
<sergiusens> davmor2: sil2100 what' up?
<sil2100> davmor2: ^ :)
<sergiusens> davmor2: lunch and stuff you know :-)
<davmor2> sergiusens: people keep talking about a myth called Lunch
<Laney> asac: you here?
<sil2100> davmor2: just tell me when you're ready with testing the silo
<davmor2> sil2100: will do
 * sil2100 wants to check if publishing works
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, any news about your silo being merged?
<sil2100> alex-abreu: it'll be running through QA testing now
<alex-abreu> ok
<alex-abreu> sil2100, thx
<kenvandine> alex-abreu, the utopic one has merged
<alex-abreu> kenvandine, so no free silo yet
<kenvandine> 20 is free
<Laney> asac: wanted to talk about the ffe
<alex-abreu> sil2100, can we get 20 for line 64?
<jibel> sil2100, Mirv there is a regression with the keyboard on 209 that has been copied to #2 and #11 too
<jibel> sil2100, Mirv bug 1362671
<ubot5> bug 1362671 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "[regression #209] after flashing with --wipe the keyboard does not appear (rebooting fixes it)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362671
<sil2100> jibel: we discussed that, yes, we were looking for the source of that - do you know it was present in #1 as well?
<jibel> sil2100, I don't know yet, I was searching the last known good utopic-proposed build
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> === IMAGE RTM #3 DONE ===
<asac> Laney: hey, thanks. sorry for not coming back earlier
<ToyKeeper> #3?  Shouldn't that be like 12 now?
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: it's complicated...
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: we have different image numbers for krillin-specific images
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, for krillin a new device tarball triggers an image build as well as a rootfs rebuild ... while for all other arches device and rootfs get built at the same time ... so the numbers will get even more out of sync
<ogra_> (and thats sadly a conceptual thing of system-image ... not easy to change without re-designing a lot of it)
<davmor2> sil2100, robru, sergiusens, pmcgowan: silo010 granted
<sergiusens> \o/
 * sergiusens goes into bug fixing mode
<sergiusens> finally!
<sil2100> Yay!
<sil2100> davmor2, robru: publishing that one
<jibel> ogra_, sil2100 on #3 I cannot unlock my SIM card
<pmcgowan> davmor2, the power!
<jibel> the UI freezes
<ogra_> jibel, try twice
<ogra_> oh, completely ?
<ogra_> not even the X in the bottom left corner gets you back ?
<jibel> ogra_, I cannot unity8 crahed
<ogra_> wow
<jibel> when it's back it's unlocked
<sil2100> Great...
<balloons> re: music, the app passes all tests on image 3.. I expect the dashboard to show the same . . .
<ahayzen> balloons, are we failing somewhere in CI then?
<ahayzen> balloons, or were u saying it 'should' pass this time with our fixes from yesterday :)
<sil2100> davmor2: how's 000 going?
<sil2100> jibel: is that 100% reproducible on every boot on your device?
<sil2100> Would like someone else to double-confirm ;/
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): robru | CI Train Status: #203 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA silo sign-off status: https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testing | Known issues: queuebot has temporarily lost the ability to read from the spreadsheet. This means you must manually ping trainguards when requesting.
<balloons> ahayzen, the version in the store, with your fixes, passes for me on the latest images
<alex-abreu> sil2100, ping :) silo for line 64?
<sil2100> alex-abreu: robru shall be your guide! :)
<sil2100> robru: can you ^ ?
<alex-abreu> sil2100, robru then ! :)
<robru> alex-abreu: heya
<alex-abreu> robru, hey, looking for a silo for line 64, apparently silo 20 has someone in line in front me of me, right kenvandine ?
<ToyKeeper> sil2100, robru: I see this in the log...  but I see no silo 0 on the dashboard.  "-queuebot/#ubuntu-ci-eng- trainguards, ubuntu-rtm/landing-000: Packages built. Testing pass. QA needs to sign off."
<robru> ToyKeeper: yeah silo 0 is a special top secret one, it doesn't appear in the dashboard, it's for testing citrain itself.
<ToyKeeper> Okay, I'll just ignore that then.
<robru> ToyKeeper: so I guess don't worry about that, sil is tinkering with it, if he needs something he can ping you
<robru> yeah
<ToyKeeper> Looked like I had an invisible silo to test.
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox: rtm/landing-004 (mtp) is in the test queue and should start soon.
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox: What image was it tested on?  The spreadsheet doesn't have the number.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: don't worry about that one, davmor2 is testing it
<robru> alex-abreu: yeah it conficts with 20
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: it's normally a testing silo but I'm actually testing a real landing on it
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: but davmor2 is already checking it out
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: "that one" as in silo 0?
<alex-abreu> robru, conflicts?
<jibel> sil2100, I reflashed with 3 it works fine. I'll retry an upgrade from 2
<robru> alex-abreu: there is already a silo that contains something you're trying to release. if I give you a silo, then it becomes a race condition, whoever doesn't release first has to rebuild after the other guy releases. it's best to wait if you can
<alex-abreu> robru, oh sure
<sil2100> jibel: might be good to have a bug anyway
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: yeah, about silo 000
<ToyKeeper> Okay, thanks.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: it's a testing silo for pre-production CI Train code, so whenever you see 000 then most probably it's something to ignore ;)
<alex-abreu> robru, except that I should get able to get a silo, just making sure things are done in sequence, ...
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox: Also, can gmtp be substituted for testing silo 4?  It's the only MTP client I've found which doesn't fail *hard* while testing with Android, and I don't expect any better results with Ubuntu Touch.
<alex-abreu> robru, the other bit for uss being released first
<cyphermox> ToyKeeper: nautilus should always be able to allow you to test this stuff, but I guess gmtp might be not too bad
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox: Heh, the last time I saw nautilus function was in like 2008.  Gmtp makes no attempt to treat the device as a regular filesystem, so it may not be sufficient for testing.
<cyphermox> you can use whatever you would like, it should be just the same
<cyphermox> it certainly is the same library in the background
<cyphermox> in all cases it's handled the same way, but that won't help you qualify Windows
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox: How much do we need it tested on Windows?  I don't really have one of those to test with.
<tvoss> jibel, still around?
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox: ... and is there a known method for triggering bug 1360569?
<ubot5> bug 1360569 in mtp (Ubuntu) "TOPCRASHER: /usr/bin/mtp-server:6:__gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler:__cxxabiv1::__terminate:std::terminate:__cxxabiv1::__cxa_throw:core::dbus::Bus::send_with_reply_and_block_for_at_most" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360569
 * sil2100 looks at davmor2
<sil2100> No pressure!
<jibel> tvoss, I am
<robru> alex-abreu: that oxide stuff (different one than you just pinged me about) is building in rtm-2, please test shortly https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-002/+packages
<alex-abreu> robru, ok
<cyphermox> ToyKeeper: rebooting.
<davmor2> sil2100: sorry got called for tea
<alecu> I love how my irc client turns the 🚌 from the error above into a smiley of a bus
<cyphermox> ToyKeeper: normally we're doing a landing so you'd want to verify there are no regressions, which means allthe things you can do on linux would need to be tested on Windows as well; but since this is a relatively minor bugfix, I htink just testing linux is sufficient
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox: Rebooting is a method to trigger the crash?
<cyphermox> yes
<ToyKeeper> Okay, thanks.
<robru> alecu: irccloud is great, isn't it? "dbus:🚌" is pretty funny
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox: I think that's everything I needed to know; will get a test result soon.
<alecu> robru: indeed! :-)
<cyphermox> tested on rtm image 12
<tedg> robru, Is there a way that I can get the dashboard to show me both ubuntu/ubuntu-rtm at the same time?
<ToyKeeper> tedg: Two browser tabs?
<ToyKeeper> (or windows, both onscreen)
<robru> tedg: yeah, open two browser windows and make each half-maximized on your screen. sorry, it's not implemented yet but I realize it would be a good idea
<tedg> Ah, okay. Tried to hack the URL :-)
<tedg> Didn't get it to work.
<robru> tedg: my original fear was that having all 40 silos visible at once would be chaos, but I suppose searches should display results from both....
<tedg> Usually I just search for "tedg"
<tedg> So it's a few
<robru> yeah
<robru> unfortunately I need to see them all ;-)
<alecu> tedg: robru: what about 90's tech? <frameset cols="50%,50%">
<tedg> Heh, then I want the search terms to <blink> ;-)
<alecu> :-)
<robru> alecu: you disgust me. :-P
<alecu> hahahah
<davmor2> kenvandine: welcome wizard is stuck on the All done page,  I hit finish nothing it happening thought
<davmor2> kenvandine: oh wait it has now
<kenvandine> davmor2, was quick for me :)
<davmor2> kenvandine: that took a long time of no activity
<kenvandine> i don't know what it does there
<sergiusens> tedg: create an index.html with two frames :-P
<sergiusens> old school
<kenvandine> mterry, ever see that take a long time?
<tedg> Is there a process for requesting a second QA review? vrruiz filled bug 1362223 on rtm silo 14 but no one can reproduce it.
<ubot5> bug 1362223 in Unity 8 "Indicator links doesn't raise settings" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362223
<mterry> kenvandine, not a huge amount of time no...?
<robru> tedg: ping QA
<kenvandine> davmor2, i think it's basically starting the shell... maybe that was slow
<tedg> sergiusens, You and alecu belong in the 90's together :-)
<sergiusens> I was just reading the backlog :-P
<mterry> kenvandine, davmor2: it's making some dbus calls and killing some processes there -- not sure why it would take a bunch of time
<mterry> (Once it goes away to the spinner, then the shell starts up)
<tedg> robru, How does one do that? Just "ping QA" ?
<kenvandine> mterry, anyway, it worked... i've never seen it particularly slow
<kenvandine> tedg, does that mean you and i belong in the 80s?
<robru> tedg: no, you have to magically know which QA person is around and ping them. I don't think QA people have an equivalent for ci-help or train-guards yet
<sil2100> davmor2: just ship it and take the blame if it breaks like a man!
<kenvandine> man that was a bad decade :)
<sergiusens> tedg: there's a person qaguarding landings per each time zone
<sil2100> davmor2: ;)
<sergiusens> I don't think they have a highlight
<robru> kenvandine: 80s weren't all bad! I was created in that decade ;-)
<davmor2> mterry, kenvandine: yeah it kinda looked like the last page crashed and then suddenly it is on the spinner so you know it is working again
<kenvandine> robru, you didn't have to wear the clothes... or endure high school with girls wearing leg warmers ;)
<mterry> davmor2, it's possible it did crash
 * tedg puts on some Duran Duran and enjoys himself
<mterry> davmor2, that would be consistent with that behavior
<mterry> davmor2, do you have a crash file?
<davmor2> mterry: I'll check the logs after
<robru> sil2100: how hard do you think it will be to fix citrain build job to acknowledge source packages during the Pending phase as well as the Published phase?
<sil2100> robru: what do you mean?
<kenvandine> davmor2, did you change the language in the wizard?
 * kenvandine is just wondering if we did something different
<davmor2>   English (GB)
<robru> sil2100: well citrain is really falling apart right now because if you run the build job before the source package is in the Published phase you get the "SUCCESS: Packages built!" notification even though it was really a NOP
<kenvandine> davmor2, i'll do the same
<robru> sil2100: and queuebot is telling people run the build job at an inappropriate time
<kenvandine> davmor2, when it finished... is the lang right?
<jibel> sil2100, I cannot reproduce
<robru> sil2100: so if we can make the build job notice Pending source packages as well as Published ones, it can work well I think
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, any chance we can put gatox mr in with the alex-abreu one, although seems jenkins still needs to run on it
<robru> sil2100: I want to tackle this, but I don't want to step on your toes with the preprod changes you're experimenting with
<sil2100> robru: yeah... let me look into that now, as mentioned I consider that a bug in the getPublishedSources, but I guess we can try to work-aroudn that some how
<davmor2> kenvandine: mobile settings instead of cellular setting says yes :)
<sil2100> It's actually very irritating in my current CI Train feature of syncs as well!
<kenvandine> davmor2, ok... i changed the lang and no hang
<tedg> So I guess ToyKeeper are you qaguard for this timezone?
<kenvandine> davmor2, it's one of those things just for the enjoyment of QA :)
<ToyKeeper> tedg: Well, I'll probably be doing rtm silo testing for the next 11 hours or so, anyway.
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, it's fine with me if they go in the same silo, as long as they are reviewed, etc
<robru> sil2100: I did a quick grep and I'm seeing code like "if binary.status == "Published"" I guess it should really be "if binary.status in ("Published", "Pending")" instead, can you tinker with that?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, jonas approved but no jenkins yet
<pmcgowan> so slow
<tedg> ToyKeeper, Cool, can you look at rtm/14 please?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, still need to land Wellark 's apn stuff too
<robru> sil2100: or better yet, maybe only filter out ones that are "status == "Deleted"" ;-)
<sil2100> robru: sure, let me check if this will indeed help ;)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ok, well lets get a CI pass too... there was one that got approved yesterday without that and there was a pep8 failure
<robru> brb
<ToyKeeper> tedg: I see an entry on trello marking silo rtm-014 as failed.  I don't know the details, but vrruiz is assigned to it.
<tedg> ToyKeeper, He filled bug 1362223 but no one can reproduce it.
<ubot5> bug 1362223 in Unity 8 "Indicator links doesn't raise settings" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362223
<ToyKeeper> tedg: I can try it after I'm done with rtm-004.
<davmor2> tedg: that was because the indicators were not raising settings but as I pointed out that is not tedg code that broke that
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, whats a pep8 failure?
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: ^
<tedg> ToyKeeper, Great, thank you!
<kenvandine> the test suite, one of the tests runs checks on the python code in the autopilot tests
<kenvandine> actually... it was pyflakes
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, anyway, it causes a failure to build in the silo
<kenvandine> so we caught it
<kenvandine> it was like a 1 liner change in the push helper thing... python code
<kenvandine> fixing a crash
<pmcgowan> yep got it
 * pmcgowan hates waiting
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, anyway... i also have the dialpad stuff done...
<sil2100> robru: let me experiment with something, hmm!
<kenvandine> but i want to get a +1 from boiko before landing it
<davmor2> sil2100: right
<sil2100> davmor2: ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: I think I have completed all the tests let me just read through and double check though
<sil2100> Oh!
<sil2100> Double-checking is sooo last year
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, !
<davmor2> sil2100: Hey I'm QA I like being fashionable late
<davmor2> sil2100: it's green ship it already damn it
<kenvandine> davmor2, yay
<davmor2> kenvandine, mterry: good and bad news,  Good news no crash for welcome wizard, bad news means you need to figure out why it took so long for me but didn't for kenvandine  :)
<mterry> davmor2, probably just the if [ $USER = davmor2 ]; then sleep 30; fi check I put in
<kenvandine> :)
<davmor2> mterry: You lie my user is phablet :P
<kenvandine> haha
<mterry> heh
<davmor2> mterry: and surely the correct hack is if [ $USER = davmor2 ]; work damn you; fi :)
<ralsina> trainguards can I get a silo for row 65 pretty please?
<mterry> davmor2, naw man, I charge to remove those lines; a little side business
<robru> ralsina: you got silo 3
<ralsina> robru: awesome, thx!
<robru> ralsina: you're welcome
<robru> mterry: how goes silo 9? I got a u-s-s landing from alex-abreu that he wants to get in but conflicts with you
<sil2100> davmor2: excellent!
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks ;)
<mterry> robru, I'm seeing a problem with the unlock-device script changes when used by jenkins that I'm debugging -- let him through
<robru> mterry: oh ok cool thanks
<davmor2> sil2100: see it wasn't that long after all it's only all of settings app that needed testing damn you ;)
<sil2100> hah! ;)
<robru> alex-abreu: ok the thing you first asked me about is in utopic-17 please build
<davmor2> sergiusens: why is the format dialog in English when the rest of the screenshot's look spanish? ;)
<sergiusens> davmor2: because my phone is in spanish :-P
<sergiusens> and new stuff don't get translations
<davmor2> sergiusens: poor excuse ;)
<sergiusens> davmor2: I'm lazy?
<davmor2> sergiusens: is that why you get the tricky jobs?  http://www.goodreads.com/quotes/568877-i-choose-a-lazy-person-to-do-a-hard-job
<davmor2> :D
<sergiusens> davmor2: maybe
<sergiusens> davmor2: I prefer pragmatism over "never done fancyism"
<sergiusens> the whole continuous integration and iteration industry has allowe people like me to thrive ;-)
<davmor2> sergiusens: hahahaha
<robru> what the hell is going on in silo rtm3? why is the row displayed with strikethrough font? but silo is still assigned? who the hell did that without requesting the silo be freed? wtf??
<davmor2> robru: that was brought up a couple of times throughout the day
<robru> davmor2: conclusion? I'm freeing the silo
<alecu> anybody tried bisecting thru the googledocs history? I started, but it's very slow and I got distracted
<davmor2> robru: I don't think there were any replies I blame that sil2100 hacking on stuff rather than being glue to the irc channel myself ;)
<davmor2> glued even
<sil2100> robru: soooo
<robru> alecu: spreadsheet is autoupdated by various tools so rapidly that the revision history is basically useless
<sil2100> robru: with that one, Mirv acted on that since there was something strange
<alecu> right
<sil2100> robru: the thing is:
<davmor2> sil2100: oh is this the weird one you were on about in the landing meeting?
<sil2100> robru: there was a landing for this in RTM, but then someone mentioned in the comments field that the landing should be 'skipped'
<sil2100> robru: in RED
<robru> yes
<sil2100> robru: but then we asked the upstream lander and he said that he's fine with landing it, and we weren't able to find the person that mentioned skipping it
<sil2100> robru: so, I guess Mirv decided to leave it as it is until someone appears that can clear this out, as, well, we don't know if it won't break anyone's work or something
<robru> sil2100: so it's a good thing somebody put that in strikethrough.
<sil2100> robru: I think Mirv put that for now
<sil2100> Not sure if it's good, but at least we know that there's something strange going on there
<robru> sil2100: that explanation should hve been in the comment field. because I saw a landing that says "this can be skipped" with the whole row in strikethrough, so I freed the silo and deleted the row. if somebody wants that landed later they can request another islo
<sil2100> robru: ok, sounds fine
<sil2100> ;)
<robru> tedg: pay-service in silo rtm-12 is ready for testing on an rtm image
<davmor2> night all
<kenvandine> good night davmor2
<robru> alex-abreu: mandel: awe_: kenvandine: bfiller: friendly reminder that you have rtm silos in state "Packages built" which means you need to test them on RTM images before submitting to QA for signoff. http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=
<sil2100> robru: ok, I think I have a fix for that
<sil2100> But anyway first I'll merge the sync features
<kenvandine> i do?
<robru> sil2100: thanks
 * kenvandine scratches head
<robru> kenvandine: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=kenvandine
<awe_> thanks robru.  As this is a bug fix landing, I'm working on updating the test plan first
<kenvandine> oh... content-hub :)
<kenvandine> i tested that :)
<sil2100> robru: in case it breaks any normal landings, since it will generally be a merge then just revert that one thing ;)
<robru> kenvandine: then mark it tested so QA finds it ;-)
<robru> sil2100: ok, got my fingers on the revert trigger ;-)
<robru> sil2100: and my fingers are itchy ;-)
<kenvandine> robru, yeah... forgot :)
<sil2100> Heeey!
<sil2100> ;)
<robru> boiko: you around for a silo? I see you have an unassigned request.
<Wellark> kenvandine, pmcgowan: branch updated.
<ToyKeeper> kenvandine, bfiller: rtm/landing-017 (content-hub) is now #3 in the silo test queue, after mtp and url-dispatcher.
<pmcgowan> Wellark, kenvandine  will CI just run now?
<bfiller> robru: ack
<bfiller> robru: boiko is out for a moment but he does need a silo and I can kick off the build
<robru> bfiller: thanks
<robru> bfiller: ok boiko's in 10
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller: thank you!
<robru> sil2100: how do I use this new SYNC_REQUEST stuff?
<sil2100> robru: let me just finish up something and I'll explain
<sil2100> robru: but basically you put as the first source package something in the lines of sync:ppa:blabla/bla/blabla,utopic
<sil2100> And when assigning through the spreadsheet it *should* work
<robru> sil2100: I'm gonna need more specifics than blabla/bla/blabla
<sil2100> I'm saying *should* as I only tested the manual prepare-silo
<sil2100> robru: so, for instance you want to create a sync from some ubuntu silo, then you do something like this in additional sources:
<sil2100> sync:ppa:~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-008,utopic unity8 anyothersourceyouneed
<sil2100> robru: just remember that then building the silo applies the same rules as with normal silos, so first build is a 'whole rebuild', in others you need to specify exactly which ones you want to rebuild
<robru> sil2100: ok wait, those sources listed, are those extra sources? like it copies the entire contents of the PPA listed, and then you have extra manual uploads? or you have to specify the ppa and the sources to pull from there?
<sil2100> robru: no no, it only copies the ones listed
<sil2100> robru: since it supports syncing from the archive as well
<sil2100> We don't want the whole archive in a silo ;)
<sil2100> robru: so you list only the sources you want from the archive
<sil2100> robru: you can sync from ubuntu as well, for instance then just sync:ubuntu,utopic source1 source2
<sil2100> I didn't want to make a new column, but we might think of something better later
<robru> sil2100: I'm not convinced that this is even worth the effort. in my script I can just say "package-sync.sh 5 6" and it copies everything from utopic silo 5 to RTM silo 6. so much easier to type than "sync:ppa:~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-008,utopic i_need all_the packages_from this_silo"
<Ursinha> sil2100: yeah, you already know from first silo what are the packages you want to copy, and if you don't the PPA knowxs
<Ursinha> why would you require that to be written in the command line again? that's adding another point of failure
<sil2100> Ursinha: it's a generic feature that supports all archives
<sil2100> Ursinha: it's also useful if someoene wants to sync up a landing from like ubuntu or some other distribution
<Ursinha> sil2100: you're giving poor robru more busy work :) I think we could have a more specialized version for rtm/ubuntu and still keep this generic one for whoever wants to use that?
<sil2100> robru: this feature has this + that you can actually fill in the info right after assigning the ubuntu silo, and then leave it up to the lander to press the 'build' button when needed
<sil2100> I might add a feature to 'sync all' in a moment if that's helpful though ;(
<sil2100> I mean, ;)
<robru> sil2100: yes "sync all" would be nice, but there really needs to be a short-hand for if it's coming from a silo (rather than some other random PPA). since that will be 99% of cases, we can optimize for that.
<robru> sil2100: like seriously, make it say "sync:5" and then it just knows to copy all packages from that silo into the new one.
<sil2100> Sure thing, makes sense in overall
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox: I'm seeing a lot of mtp failures, but it at least isn't crashing any more.  Is this more or less what you expected?
<sil2100> robru: I'll make it sync:landing-005 for instance
<sil2100> If you're fine with that
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox: Like, on a SD card most writes fail.  I've also seen it list the SD card twice or not at all (and when it's twice, all dir entries get duplicated).  And screen locking hasn't been toggling MTP very reliably.  And any failure whatsoever requires rebooting the phone to recover.
 * sil2100 's even happy about it
<sil2100> I like coding, better than meetings and such ;)
<Ursinha> we all do sil2100, so less manual input the better :P
<ToyKeeper> dbarth, alex-abreu: rtm/landing-002 is now in the silo test queue, currently #4.
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, thx
<robru> sil2100: please can it just me 'sync:5'? Why do I have to type landing-00 every time?
<sil2100> Because it looks bad :(
<sil2100> But oh well, you 'minimalist' youngsters
<sil2100> ...skateboarding on the sidewalks!
 * sil2100 grumpy
<robru> sil2100: in what way does it look bad? it's less cluttered in the horrible spreadsheet! Also it's less typing. I really don't understand your priorities, dude. Please make my life easier by reducing the amount of typing I need to do, not increasing it.
<sil2100> I like everything nice and formalized! That's exactly why I don't like perl for instance
<sil2100> I'm a C guy
<robru> sil2100: why are we bringing perl into this? of course perl is unreadable. you're writing python though, please make it pythonic.
<ToyKeeper> kenvandine, bfiller: Is there any test for the change made in rtm/landing-007 (content-hub)?  Any user-visible change at all?
<gatox> popey, hi
<popey> gatox: yo
<sil2100> robru: I just mean, sync:5 gives you no context on where it is fetch from - I mean that this notation says nothing if you don't know the special case for it, it's like normally it points to an archive, but suddenly it's just a number - so you have a special case here, and that's like perl where everything is about 'typing less', that's just what I mean
<sil2100> robru: but yeah, I change it to sync:number now anyway
<gatox> popey, hello, i just sent a new click to fginther for pay-ui.... and it's going to have some failures with the tools because we are adding a hook that is needed to open the ui, but it seems the tools don't like the hook
<brendand> sil2100, any more news on the keyboard breakage mystery?
<ToyKeeper> kenvandine, bfiller: I see no mention of this change's behavior in the test plan, anyway.  So, I'd like to confirm if the change is manually testable.
<gatox> popey, maybe tedg can explain this a little bit more
<pmcgowan> sil2100, hey great stuff on the sync, is all that instructiion going into the wiki too?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: will include that :) Just need to input some tweaks as per robru's pointers
 * tedg will do some explaining to popey
<tedg> ;-)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, vg
<ToyKeeper> dbarth, alex-abreu: At first glance, everything on rtm/landing-002 looks to be in order; I suspect it'll finish testing quickly once it's started.
<tedg> popey, We have a hook for payment UIs, should only be used by us and OEM/Carriers in most cases, so we don't want to add it to the tools generically.
<alex-abreu> ToyKeeper, thx!
<robru> sil2100: thanks
<alex-abreu> robru, anything about a silo for 64?
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: looking..
<robru> alex-abreu: lol, I gave it to you an hour ago and even pinged you about it. you got silo 17. but also you're on spreadsheet row 45 now because a bunch of stuff got archived
<alex-abreu> robru, did you !? wow I missed it, thanks!
<dbarth> alex-abreu: it's building now
<dbarth> ;)
<alex-abreu> dbarth, hehe
<alex-abreu> dbarth, you are in the shadows
<robru> lol
<popey> tedg: if jdstrand is happy with that then I'm happy.
<dbarth> i just hit home
<dbarth> robru: uh, but for this one, i need advice ^^
<robru> dbarth: errr, i'll look at that in a sec
<dbarth> ok
<robru> sil2100: if it makes you feel better, don't think of 'sync:5' as a special case, think of it as the 99.9% main primary use case. copying from the archive and generic PPAs is the special case.
<jdstrand> popey: I'm quite happy they are moving away from the desktop hook, yes
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: I think the change exposed additional properties that the transfer indicator will need to use but doesn't use yet
<jdstrand> popey: I'd be even happier to see the failing click so I can update the tools
<popey> tedg: gatox groovy then
 * jdstrand has been waiting for it
<gatox> :D
<jdstrand> (for the change, not the click)
<robru> dbarth, alex-abreu: ok https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-007-3-merge-clean/3/console one of the branches in that silo was owned by alex, so jenkins bot can't do that merge.
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: so don't think the change can be specifically tested, just make sure other content-hub scenarios work and didn't regress
<tedg> jdstrand, I think we shouldn't update the tools in that, I think we always want this hook to bump to manual review.
<jdstrand> gatox: do you have the click?
<tedg> jdstrand, I guess they could just give a better error, but I wouldn't want it to go straight through.
<gatox> jdstrand, yes https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19194639/canonical/clicks4/com.canonical.payui_0.3.16_armhf.click
<jdstrand> tedg: there are different types of errors. there is unrecognized, and there is 'omg this is the pay ui'
<gatox> jejee
<tedg> As long as it actually says "OMG" I'm good with it ;-)
<jdstrand> tedg: don't worry-- apps won't have access. I already wrote all this, I just need to see the hook
<robru> dbarth: alex-abreu: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/webbrowser-app/cookie-manager/+merge/231756 so this MP is goofy, you should look at that. I guess you want a different MP that merge's alex's branch into trunk, not mardy's branch into alex's. In that case it's possible that alex has a branch somewhere that didn't get missed in this silo, which means you
<robru> might need to rebuild and retest with the right MP.
<ToyKeeper> bfiller: Okay.  Once it gets far enough to be visible, a test should be added to the relevant plan.  (or if possible, add an autopilot test -- even better)
<robru> dbarth: alex-abreu: if you discover that it's fine, then you need to just merge the branch to trunk manually
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: yup, transfer indicator should add this test
<robru> dbarth: alex-abreu: actually now that I think about it, citrain would have grabbed alex's branch, merged mardy's into it, so most likely you'd have the latest code built in that package.
<jdstrand> gatox: thanks!
<robru> dbarth: so just merge alex's branch to trunk manually
<ToyKeeper> cyphermox: Everything I found broken seems to be that way pre-silo too...  So, approved.
<robru> dbarth: signon and u-s-s-o-a are fine, just webbrowser-app needs to be manually merged.
<jdstrand> ah, good, the name stayed the same
<robru> dbarth: I guess I can do the merge, want me to take care of that for you?
<jdstrand>   "error": {
<jdstrand>     "lint_hooks_redflag_payui": {
<jdstrand>       "text": "(MANUAL REVIEW) 'pay-ui' not allowed"
<jdstrand>     }
<jdstrand>   },
<jdstrand> so, nothing to do :)
<jdstrand> tedg, gatox, popey: ^
<jdstrand> there actually is one small thing to do, but it doesn't have to do with that ^
<gatox> jdstrand, what?
<jdstrand> gatox: there are errors that there is no desktop hook
<jdstrand> I'll fix that
<tedg> jdstrand, Thanks!
<gatox> jdstrand, thx
<popey> haha jdstrand
<dbarth> robru: sure, go ahead; thanks
<robru> dbarth: ok, no worries
<sil2100> robru: ok, deployed the changes - didn't test it on preprod though, so hope it's not broken
<robru> sil2100: awesome
<robru> bbl, lunch!
<sil2100> Ok, I write the e-mail and probably move on, it's latish here
<ogra_> robru, hey, do you feel like reviewing my phablet-shell MP for dev mode ?
<ToyKeeper> tedg: rtm/landing-014 (url-dispatcher) approved.
<tedg> ToyKeeper, Great, thanks!
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, gatox branch passed CI!
<pmcgowan> mterry, are you close to publishing silo 9?
<mterry> pmcgowan, yeah, I wanted to test the unlock script on a non-mako device and got led down the path of repartitioning
<mterry> slowed me down
<pmcgowan> hh
<pmcgowan> yeah I feel ya
<cyphermox> yay
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, cool
<sil2100> o/
<ralsina> robru: can I get a srccopy of silo 003 to a rtm silo?
<boiko> robru: would you mind reconfiguring silo 10? I have added another component there
<asac> will there be another image kick tonight?
<asac> was anything discussed?
<ogra_> asac, possibly, since we have to do an emergency roll-back
<asac> ogra_: emergency that was in #3?
<ogra_> bah, sigh ... and sil just left
<asac> or after?
<ogra_> 3
<asac> hmm
<asac> scopes?
<ogra_> the testing infra and CI
<ogra_> nothing there knows about 14.09
<ogra_> and pitti changed /etc/os-release and lsb-release today
<asac> thats odd... thougth we had images already in there
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> not good :)
<ogra_> so the image knows it is ubuntu-rtm ... 14.09
<ogra_> but the rest of the world doesnt
<asac> yeah, but we dont
<asac> ogra_: is that in now?
<asac> the backout?
<asac> or what was happening?
<ogra_> no, i was actually busy finishing phablet-tools for dev mode ... now lukas left ... i thought he would take care
<ogra_> but looks like i have to
<ogra_> (i'll never finish dev mode ... not even in the second nightshift ... sigh)
<asac> well, tomorrow is another day
<ogra_> i need at least one day for testing all the changes
<ogra_> dev mode is a huge one
<asac> we already said to execs that security elements aren't fully in place finished for this milestone, so its fine
<ogra_> (not in sice but in possible impact)
<ogra_> ah, k
<asac> so just backout, ki8ck image and sleep
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> i know lukas prepared a package already ...
 * ogra_ digs
<asac> tomorrow is fun day if this image is good with beer annd picking bugs that might be cool for coming weeks etc. :)
<asac> maybe he already uploaded?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> we were still discussing a possible quick fix
<ogra_> when he dropped
<ogra_> hmm, i have no clue hwo to do a direct upload actually :)
<asac> ogra_: i only know about silo/copy-package
<ogra_> robru, do you have a spare silo for the base-files rollback that i could abuse as upload space ?
<ogra_> hmm, i guess i have to do all the paperwork then ...
 * ogra_ goes to spreadsheet 
<mterry> robru, heyo!  I finished testing landing-009 on mako and otherwise
<mterry> robru, I'd like to land to utopic and copy to rtm
<mterry> trainguards ^
<sergiusens> ogra_: robru: do you know of any package landing in ubuntu-rtm with a different version than what is in ubuntu?
<ogra_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/rtm-14.09-changes/2014-August/date.html#start
<ogra_> the Ml has a bunch
<ogra_> apparently "~rtm-0ubuntu1" is the suffix we use
<brendand> robru, if i wanted to implement a hook on a spreadsheet field being changed, where would i do that?
<brendand> robru, i guess citrain already has some place for that
<Ursinha> ogra_: what a mess :)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> yeah
 * ogra_ removes his spreadsheet entry again ... i uploaded the revert directly meanwhile 
<ogra_> plars, revert is uploaded
<ogra_> with luck tghe nightly build will pick it up
<ogra_> ah, rtm runs 1h later
<robru> brendand: hahahahahahaha
<robru> hooks! ahhhahahahahahhahahahahahaha
<robru> brendand: we POLL up in here
<robru> sergiusens: I'm not aware of anything landing with a different version number. all my copies have used the same version verbatim. other tools might throw in an ~rtm or something
<robru> mterry: on it
<mterry> robru, hello!
<mterry> robru, I believe there's already a spreadsheet line for the rtm bits right below the utopic one
<robru> mterry: cool, just published
<robru> mterry: will copy shortly
<mterry> robru for mayor!
<robru> mterry: yes! my first act as mayor is to burn this city to the ground!
<mterry> uh... impeach robru!
<robru> mterry: ok you got rtm-3, copying now (don't build when the bot pings you to build)
 * mterry ignores silly bot
<robru> mterry: watch here: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-003/+packages wait until all three packages say "Published" before running the build job in jenkins
<robru> ralsina: you got rtm-5, please wait for that to build (building now) and then test in an RTM image
<ralsina> robru: ack
<robru> ralsina: sergiusens: you guys got utopic-7 please build
<ralsina> robru: on it
<ralsina> sergiusens: I probably won't be able to take it all the way to rtm
<ralsina> sergiusens: dinner is starting to smell nice, you know :-)
<sergiusens> yeah
<sergiusens> I am out for the night
<sergiusens> my last 4 hour of sleep night was last night
<robru> mterry: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-003-1-build/6/console started the build job for you
<sergiusens> no more of those
<robru> now the bot will ping when it's done
<ralsina> robru: rtm-5 says it needs a reconfigure
<robru> boiko: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-010-1-build/25/console sorry for the delay, reconfigured and rebuilding
<robru> ralsina: that's because you put in a "packages to rebuild" which implies an MP, which there aren't any because it's a source copy. just run the build job with all parameters blank
<ralsina> robru: oops, sorry, doing
<robru> ogra_: wheres your MP? I can review it now
<robru> ogra_: also how can I test it? (eg where's the instructions for enabling rootless adb?)
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♪ Everything is Cool When You're Part of a Team! ♪
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-29
<robru> queuebot noooooooooooooooooooooo
<ralsina> robru: testing ubuntu-push in silo rtm-5 I have ran into a strange bug (#1362866) so I can't finish testing tonight. If you need the silo I can start again tomorrow
<ralsina> hey, recreating the emu made that bug disappear, so tested. yay
<robru> ralsina: hehe, we have lots of free rtm silos, but thanks. will publish
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko: you're welcome!
<Mirv> morning landings
<Mirv> and rtm copyings
<kenvandine> good morning mirv
<Mirv> morning kenvandine
<Mirv> s/morning/night/
<kenvandine> Mirv, :-D
<Mirv> kenvandine: if you have time for a simple debian/rules debug removal/change, you could ack the following as a core-dev: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-015-2-publish/9/artifact/packaging_changes_messaging-app_0.1+14.10.20140828.3-0ubuntu1.diff
<kenvandine> sure
 * kenvandine looks
<kenvandine> Mirv, ack
<kenvandine> looks good
<Mirv> thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<ToyKeeper> Anyone have any idea if the keyboard/OSK not appearing sometimes is a known issue?  I just started seeing that today.
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: it's known after you run the setup wizard it won't work right untiil you reboot
<ToyKeeper> Thanks.
<Mirv> hey bfiller too
<Mirv> I'm used to seeing ToyKeeper awake late at night, but there seems to be a crowd here today :)
<ToyKeeper> "it's known" is mostly what I wanted to hear...  I'm too sleepy to be filing bugs right now.
<bfiller> Mirv: hi Mirv
<bfiller> ToyKeeper: bug was filed this morning
<ToyKeeper> Long day.
<bfiller> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1362679
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362679 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "maliit-server no longer restarted after welcome wizard" [Critical,New]
<Mirv> bfiller: there's something wrong with the spreadsheet today (not updating even if forced), but all three of your apps are landing to utopic and now building or built for rtm http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=
<bfiller> Mirv: great, thanks
<Mirv> bfiller: I also specified messaging-app and address-book-app as needing QA sign-off, but if you think any of them has only isolated fixes similar to camera-app, that could be changed to N/A
<Mirv> spreadsheet fixed, it was missing some fields
<ToyKeeper> Huh.  My local media is missing from the media scopes again.  Cool.  Same regression twice in two weeks.
<ToyKeeper> The UI did just change a lot though; I could be missing something.
<ToyKeeper> dbarth, alex-abreu: Sorry for the delay, but I have bad news.  rtm/landing-002 failed.
<ToyKeeper> After adding the silo, it's no longer possible to add a facebook or google account in the settings/accounts app.
<ToyKeeper> It sticks on the login success page with a 'cancel' button at the bottom, and the accounts app never notices that the login worked.
<kenvandine> Mirv, i published settings in silo 3
<kenvandine> can you build that in an rtm silo?
 * kenvandine needs to get some sleep
<kenvandine> good night all!
<Mirv> good night
<Mirv> I'll try the sync option this time instead of my own rtm copy
<Mirv> either method did not work for me, so using the old trick
<jibel> ogra_, if anyone asks again http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/rtm/20140829.changes for manifests diff and http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/rtm/20140829.html for details
<Mirv> the bot rebooted probably
<dbarth> good morning
<dbarth> i have silo2/rtm which relies on oxide 1.2 which is now release in utopic
<dbarth> should i put that silo aside waiting for the next image with oxide, or do you guys allow me to keep it in the interim?
<Mirv> dbarth: I think you can keep the silo there
<Mirv> of course, it shouldn't have been created in the first place if the pre-requirements were not met
<dbarth> ok
<dbarth> i think oxide-qt was in the reqs column, but that's unfortunate indeed
<brendand> dbarth, i was about to say - the Testing column indicates Passed for image 10
<brendand> dbarth, i'm not sure how that could have been the case
<dbarth> cause we added oxide manually
<dbarth> oxide lands via the security ppa, and onto utopic-proposed
<brendand> dbarth, i mean how could the testing have passed on rtm image 10?
<brendand> asac, now i see what you mean by integrating with queubot :)
<brendand> if queubot is python that will be a lot easier than messing around with .gs code
<Mirv> brendand: hi, meeting?
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, the long version sync seems to work!
<Mirv> now
<Mirv> or not, hmm
<Mirv> oh, yes it did, sil2100 just is starting the same job :)
<Mirv> sil2100: looking at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-010-1-build/4/console - it stops after the upload, while it could stay and check how the build goes, to not require a separate watch only run
<popey> brendand: so you looking at music, or do I need to poke a sac?
<Mirv> ogra_: Oracle :D
<ogra_> :)
<brendand> popey, no i'm looking
<popey> k
<brendand> popey, should be straightforward
<brendand> popey, if i generate the log myself then it's not behind the vpn :P
<popey> <words class=famous position=last>
<sil2100> Mirv: sooo, this is something that's a bug in CI Train (or LP API), we tried fixing it yesterday but didn't work ;p
<sil2100> Mirv: since after uploading the packages LP doesn't report the sources as published until at least one binary package finishes
<sil2100> Mirv: (the getPublishedSources() call is used)
<sil2100> Mirv: we even made it explicitly check all "Published" and "Pending" sources, but it didn't change the situation too much :/
<sil2100> But yeah, I'll think about fixing that as well
<Mirv> ok, I didn't know it's even more complex than waiting after Pending changes to Published after a few minutes
<brendand> sil2100, music_app doesn't fail on mako?
<davmor2> thostr_: Hey dude silo 001 I just hit an odd glitch.  If you select an artist from my music, You get an album listing and a track listing and at the top a Picture of the artist occasionally.  If you scroll down the list to tracks and then tap on the Picture you lose the Search bar and back button from the top of the scope :(
<brendand> sil2100, if the reason is what i suspect i don't see why it doesn't fail on mako
<davmor2> thostr_: also the picture doesn't seem to be scaling and the name of the artist is actually off the bottom of the section
<popey> Is someone looking at jenkins? It seems busted?
<popey> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-weather-app/62/console
<popey> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/CMakeTestCCompiler.cmake:61 (message): The C compiler "/usr/bin/x86_64-linux-gnu-gcc" is not able to compile a simple test program
<popey> ev: ^
<sil2100> brendand: I don't see it failing on mako though ;/
<thostr_> davmor2: let me check
<ev> popey: looking
<thostr_> davmor2: I cannot reproduce the issue of losing the search bar
<pstolowski> thostr_, davmor2 me neither
<davmor2> thostr_: one second I'll see if I can't get a screenshot
<sil2100> Mirv: yay! It seems that the sync:7 now works completely
<Mirv> sil2100: \o/ great work!
<brendand> sil2100, crap - again i can't reproduce the bug
<brendand> eurgh
<sil2100> brendand: wth
<sil2100> Heisenbug!
<brendand> sil2100, if we can modify the jenkins job to store the mediastore.sql then we might be able to see what the issue is
<sil2100> brendand: let me run it on my device now, one moment - if it fails then I'll send you mine
<brendand> sil2100, /home/phablet/autopilot/fakeenv/tmpr3knh83l/.cache/mediascanner-2.0/mediastore.sql
<brendand> eh - the uid of the fakeenv might change
<sil2100> ogra_: can you kick a new image? Not sure if there were any new landings, but it would be nice to get a current snapshot
<ogra_> yep
<asac> ogra_: can we do something so more than just you can also kick that image?
<ogra_> rtm i suppose
<asac> :)
<asac> ogra_: yep!
<brendand> sil2100, did you find that queuebot code?
<ogra_> asac, iso tracker needs a change for rtm ... stgraber was to busy but he has it on the TODO
<sil2100> brendand: let me find that in a moment, was busy CI Train-codin'
<asac> ogra_: ok, who owns the cdimage team?
<asac> (unrelated question)
<asac> well not unrelated, but unrelated from plan for qatracker :P
<ogra_> asac, dunno who owns it, cjwatson is admin though ... but we have made sure to have at least two people to build images per TZ in that team
<asac> kk
<sil2100> brendand: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/queuebot/queuebot <- tadaaa!
<asac> thanks
<ogra_> yeah, still no change for teh rtm build ... http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/321/builds
<ogra_> but that should only be a day or two more
<thostr_> davmor2: the second issue with the wrongly scaled artist image is something I see as well, but that is has been there before (has been always broken)
<davmor2> thostr_: no worries then
<ogra_> === IMAGE RTM #5 Building ===
<davmor2> thostr_: how about the name being off the section?
<davmor2> it's ogra_ bot
<ogra_> :)
<thostr_> davmor2: as said, I cannot reproduce with my image
<thostr_> davmor2: let me reflash
<asac> ogra_: yay
<asac> i love #5
<asac> this moring my alarm went off on krilin
<asac> i turned if off, had a  message that #4 was there
<ogra_> you mean #4
<ogra_> :)
<asac> clicked the button, stood up and streched and #4 was already running :)
<asac> ogra_: no i love #5 coming :P
<ogra_> ah
<asac> i want to have that experience again :P
<asac> ogra_: do we need any support in case we wanted to shovel #5 into 14.09 from -proposed?
<asac> or is that something we can already do?
<ogra_> you need a cdimage member and my "promote" script in my home on the cdimage server
<ogra_> we should get something for that into the iso tracker too
 * ogra_ sighs ... i really want a function to store the list of installed click apps in my U1 account 
<ogra_> re-installing from a "click list" via UI is really painful
<ogra_> (after wiping)
<sil2100> brendand: ok, failed it locally
<sil2100> brendand: let me copy that file for ya
<brendand> sil2100, cool
<brendand> sil2100, pastebin it would be fine
<brendand> sil2100, i think i found the right place in queuebot, but testing could be difficult. maybe i need to ask robru about that
<sil2100> brendand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8177732/
<sil2100> brendand: yeah ;)
<sil2100> Ok, need to jump out to the vet, then lunch
<sil2100> Be back soon
<davmor2> ogra_: that is feature yet to be implemented but it will come, it will come ;)
<ogra_> yeah, eagerly waiting :)
<ogra_> though afrer re-partitioning i dont expect to often wipe
<davmor2> ogra_: Foolish mortal, your phone soul is miiiiiine!
<davmor2> ogra_: how is image 5 progressing well I hope?
<ogra_> davmor2, building ...
<davmor2> ogra_ bot thanks
<asac> ogra_: image still building :)?
 * asac is just kidding because its friday
<asac> ignore such  questions for a moment
<ogra_> asac, rootfs is done
<ogra_> waiting for system-image processing now
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8178002/ ...
<ogra_> a rather lame changelog
<asac> ogra_: shrug, guess #4 hhad all?
<asac> all sign off silos are empty afaik
<asac> well they were earlier today
<asac> so we have everything we wanted
<asac> ogra_: think #4 was kicked like at 2?
<thostr_> davmor2: now I got image 4 and I still cannot reproduce it
<ogra_> asac, 3 UTC
<asac> ogra_: brave man
<asac> ogra_: get off early today; you can look at your adb stuff with fresh eyes on monday imo
<ogra_> :)
<asac> it wont matter ... all are super happy about what we achieved here if this image goes out :)
<ogra_> thats the change set of #4 http://paste.ubuntu.com/8178014/
<ogra_> (we reviewed it already in the landing team)
<asac> yeah thats awesome
<asac> i was monitoring http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=
<asac> and the trello dashboard to see all the goodies that got pumped in
<asac> if the image is now good and also on N4 we can be proud and go for weekend with a smile
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> why dont i get wifi after a reboot now
<asac> can happen :P
<asac> your AP is shitty i am sure
<asac> lol
<asac> for the record: my wifi is super stable
<ogra_> let me try the other one then :P
<asac> ogra_: i had problems with flight mode bringing it in a bad state
<asac> had to reboot with flightmode on and then turn off to get it bacdk
<davmor2> thostr_: I can reproduce it on mako too on a virgin image 4 with music added.  Let me get a camera and I'll vdieo it
<asac> ogra_: so if you  tested flight mode, this might still be the issue
<ogra_> well, there is definitely something wonky here
<ogra_> no, i didnt
<ogra_> just a normal reboot
<asac> command line reboots are not normal :)
<asac> we dont even support reboot as a feature
<popey> ev_: any news on jenkins?
<asac> ogra_: full powercycling only
<ogra_> well, if commandline reboots result in something different than power cycling there is surely something wrong
<thostr_> davmor2: do you have anythign else put on? like a unity ppa?
<ogra_> ok, lets toggle flight mode and see :P
<thostr_> davmor2: what happens if you just scroll up/down? does the search bar then appear/disappear as expected?
<davmor2> thostr_: no
<davmor2> thostr_: if I scroll it down I get the search bar back
<ogra_> hmm, obviously no way to get out of flight mode anymore once you are in
<thostr_> davmor2: down? you mean up?
<davmor2> thostr_: I move my finger down the screen
<thostr_> davmor2: ok
<thostr_> davmor2: what happens if you scroll to see the tracks, then then let the device in that state for like a minute
<thostr_> davmor2: and the tab on the artist picture
<ogra_> wow, reboot doesnt fix flight mode ...
<ogra_> dang
<davmor2> ogra_: pretty sure there is a bug for that
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> i want my wlan baaaack !
<ogra_> === IMAGE RTM #5 DONE !! ===
<ogra_> (in case your phone didnt notify you yet)
<jibel> changes for #5 http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/rtm/20140829.1.html and http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/rtm/20140829.1.changes
<jibel> (in case someone wondering what changed)
<ogra_> i pasted that above already :)
<popey> ogra_: can the bot announce these?
 * ogra_ will fix the bot later today 
<ogra_> popey, yes, i was just busy with finishing the dev mode, getting images to work etc etc ... imgbot changes are for later today ...
<popey> kk
<popey> no hurry ☻
<popey> is it done yet? ☻
<ogra_> i just need to adjust the paths
<ogra_> sigh sigh sigh
<ogra_> so there seems to be no way for me to connect to any WLAN now
<ogra_> no flight mode ... urfkill shows all states fine but the driver seems completely busted
<ogra_> NM tries to connect like crazy but nothing gets through
<ogra_> wow this is broken
<ogra_> asac, did you have the same after toggling flight mode ? the driver going mad ?
<jibel> ogra_, for me it's different, I disabled/enabled flight mode and SIMs are not detected even after reboot
<ogra_> jibel, right, i edited the urfkill saved state
<ogra_> to unblock everyhting again
<jibel> but wlan works
<ogra_> SIMs both work fine
<ogra_> wlan refuses to connect at all and NM is spamming syslog like crazy trying to connect to my wlan
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> it worked right after flashing ...
<ogra_> and setting up the phone costed me 2h that i really dont want to repeat ... this looks like a serious kernel or driver issue though
<ogra_> hmm, now it even stopped listing APs
<ogra_> eeek
<ogra_> colored dmesg !
<ogra_> hm
<ogra_> [  434.595872] (1)[4852:NetworkManager][mtk_net][sched]dev_activate dev = wlan0
<ogra_> [  434.615940] (0)[4852:NetworkManager]ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<brendand> ogra_, something wrong with #5?
<ogra_> brendand, no idea ... try it
 * ogra_ would if he had wlan to upgrade :P
<brendand> ogra_, so the wlan is on #4?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> it worked just fine, not sure how it got into that state
<jibel> I cannot get SIMs back even after removing urfkill saved states
<ogra_> we didnt have any network realted changes in iether of the last two images though
<brendand> sil2100, how come oxide-qt is shown in silo 002 here: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=
<brendand> sil2100, but in the ppa that source package is not present?
<ev> popey: it's fixed, I'm just trying to locate someone with creds so I can trigger the job again
<ogra_> asac, btw, poweroff doesnt work at all
<ogra_> (looks like we have some upstart screw-up)
<popey> ev: i can
<ev> even better
<ogra_> asac, lol, so sudo halt powers it off (while the UI option is a complete no-op here) ... but it then auto starts again
 * ogra_ wonders how to get the device off completely now ... except from letting it run out of battery
 * ogra_ stomps his foot ... i want my wlan back, damned
<ogra_> no matter what i do, the driver doesnt work
<pmcgowan> sil2100, trying to test an MR that needs the latest  accountsservice-ubuntu-schemas I notice it is not in the rtm-proposed image but was publisjed 12 hrs ago
<pmcgowan> sil2100, is that package due to sync?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hey! Let me check
<sil2100> pmcgowan: so, this package is prepared in a ubuntu-rtm silo, but it's not marked as tested yet
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ok sounds good
<asac> ogra_: still imge building?
<ogra_> [14:06] <ogra_> === IMAGE RTM #5 DONE !! ===
<asac> yay :)
<ogra_> i havent gotten any notification yet
<ogra_> (on the phone )
<sil2100> brendand: it was probably not synced yet!
<sil2100> brendand: let me check this silo and make sure all the packages required are ther
<sil2100> e
<sil2100> brendand: this is exactly why my sync feature is so useful ;)
<sil2100> brendand: so, anyway, oxide-qt will build for a longer while
<sil2100> pmcgowan: let me also document the sync: feature now in the RTM wiki, finally have a free moment
<sil2100> ooooh, ogra_ landing?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> dev mode preparation
<alecu> hello.... I flashed rtm#14 on mako; the keyboard disappears on the first boot, but I get it back on the second. Is this known?
<davmor2> thostr_, pstolowski: one video on mako http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/kb-demo.mp4
<gatox> popey,
<popey> gatox:
<gatox> popey, sorry :P ping.... i see 0.3.16 is not in the image
<gatox> popey, but i got an email from francis saying that it was submitted
<gatox> popey, was something wrong with that?
<popey> need to move to -app-devel to poke bueno
<davmor2> thostr_: on a plus side it looks like it is on a vanilla image 4 too so I will not block the silo on it :)  I'll file some bugs after though
<pstolowski> davmor2, thanks.. i've just flash with rtm image + silo and still can't reproduce (tried dozens of times). could you pastebin unity-dash8.log and scope-registry.log ?
<davmor2> pstolowski: oh man sorry I thought I had done that let me grab them for you sir
<pstolowski> davmor2, and yes, this silo is not the culprit imho
<pstolowski> davmor2, does this happen for you every time?
<davmor2> pstolowski: only after I select initially from the carousel if I select from the grid view it didn't seem to but I'll confirm that after, for now I'm going to get the silo released and then work on image testing 5
<kenvandine> mterry_, are you testing rtm silo 3?
<mterry_> kenvandine, oh!  I can, yeah.  I forgot that was on my plate, thanks
<kenvandine> we have a later system-settings in silo 8 which includes your changes from silo 3, but of course silo 3 has other packages too
<kenvandine> sil2100, could we move the version of system-settings in silo 8 to silo 3 and land it there?
<davmor2> pstolowski: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8178717/
<davmor2> pstolowski: anything else before I wipe the device?
<kenvandine> dbarth_, silo 17 needs a rebuild, mterry and i both did landings of settings since that build
<kenvandine> dbarth_, i kick a build
<dbarth_> kenvandine: ok thanks for the heads up
<kenvandine> dbarth_, i noticed the MP still isn't approved, mardy gave it a +1 with a comment that he didn't test it
<sil2100> kenvandine: we talking about rtm?
<kenvandine> sil2100, yes
<kenvandine> sil2100, settings in silo 8 includes the changes in silo 3, but silo 3 also has other packages
 * kenvandine just wants to reduce the amount of duplicate testing
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok
<pstolowski> davmor2, no, go ahead & thanks. could you please attach these logs to the bug report?
<davmor2> pstolowski: yeap sure
<dbarth_> kenvandine: some icons are broken, we're trying to resolve that while tvoss lands a fix for the trust-store service startup
<sil2100> kenvandine: so... if I understand correctly, we'll have to copy the system-settings from silo 8 to silo 3 now?
<kenvandine> sil2100, i think that's best
<kenvandine> mterry_, do you agree?
<sil2100> kenvandine: are you sure that silo 3 has no additional changes besides that which already is in 8?
<kenvandine> they are both copies from utopic
<mterry_> kenvandine, sure that could work
<sil2100> Excellent
<kenvandine> what's in silo 8 landed after mterry landed what's in silo 3
<sil2100> Ok, let me do that then
<kenvandine> thx
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, so basically I can copy ubuntu-system-settings from utopic to silo 3, right?
<kenvandine> sil2100, yes
<brendand> sil2100, why is rtm silo 006 ppa empty?
<sil2100> brendand: wth? It's marked as tested on image 11 ;p
<sil2100> brendand: /me wonders what they tested
<sil2100> brendand: hmm, this silo is strange
<sil2100> brendand: what I mean is: the ubuntu counterpart silo is not yet tested even
<sil2100> brendand: the rtm silo has no packages as normally we copy those packages over when people mark the ubuntu one as tested
<sil2100> brendand: here the ubuntu silo is not tested yet
<sil2100> brendand: so... I'm setting this to not tested
<sil2100> As there was nothing to test
<mandel`> sil2100, brendand what is wrong with the silo? I tested in img 11, did I miss anything?
<sil2100> mandel`: the silo had no packages in it ;)
<sil2100> mandel`: the ubuntu-rtm silo for it was empty, so you couldn't really test anything there!
<sil2100> mandel`: most probably Robert or Timo waited for you to finish testing the ubuntu bits to actually perform the package copy
<mandel`> sil2100, agh.. I tested with the wrong silo, fuck
<mandel`> sil2100, sorry, I'll retest in u and them do a test in rtm with the correct device..
<mandel`> brendand, ^
<mandel`> sorry for that, I got confused
<brendand> mandel`, did you use add-apt-repository... :)
<brendand> at risk of offending someone, i still think it was a dumb idea to name the rtm repos the same as the ubuntu ones
<brendand> i know they are not the same, but that should be clearer
<mandel`> brendand, I did use https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-011
<brendand> mandel`, exactly, that's for utopic
<mandel`> brendand, yes, I noticed when sil2100 mentioned it, I'll test it with mako and will set it
<ogra_> sil2100, so making snaky commanets but not assigning a silo ?
<ogra_> *commments
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> ogra_: !
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> Right, bad me!
<ogra_> heh
<sil2100> Let me fix that
<ogra_> no worries
 * ogra_ isnt in a hurry anymore ... we have races enough 
<sil2100> ogra_: sooo! You also got a sync silo for ubuntu-rtm
<ogra_> whee !
<sil2100> ogra_: so, whenever you feel like your packages in the ubuntu silo are good to go, just find your silo for ubuntu-rtm and press 'build'
<sil2100> It will fetch the latest packages from the ubuntu one and build those
<ogra_> cool
<sil2100> thostr_: same for you - besides silo 003, you got rtm silo 008 as a sync silo - so just press build on the ubuntu-rtm silo whenever you want to build the packages from the ubuntu silo in the rtm one ;)
 * sil2100 needs to solve one problem though
<sil2100> I need to consider the case of what to do when the ubuntu silo lands and gets freed
<sil2100> Normally I could still fetch packages from it, but it might have different contents... so maybe fetching from the distro then?
<thostr_> sil2100: ok, but that means the utopic one has to be built first, no?
<brendand> asac, so do you want an answer on RTM promotion by EOD?
<brendand> asac, give us a deadline
<brendand> i work better that way :)
<ogra_> brendand, well, do you want to promote broken ?
<brendand> ogra_, err no
 * ogra_ thought we wanted the biggest test issues to be gone first 
<sil2100> thostr_: yes
<brendand> ogra_, with this keyboard issue the answer will probably be NO
<ogra_> brendand, right, and with music app and reminders
<ogra_> i think the other issues are small enough to whitelist for a first shot image
<brendand> ogra_, but we're going to do a full test anyway to find the overall state of the build
<ogra_> right
<brendand> ogra_, music-app? does that have functional issues?
<ogra_> brendand, no, but i'd like to see the tests work
<ogra_> in fact i'l like us to go for a fully green image for the second promotion
<ogra_> (and with reminders, music and the kbd fixed for the first one)
<brendand> ogra_, for the music app issue, someone who can reproduce it is really going to have to work on it
<brendand> ogra_, i don't know why i can't. the suspect file is the same for me and sil2100
<awe_> sil2100, I'm trying to install from an rtm silo using citrain and get an error.  sergiusens_ mentioned that details were sent on the ML, but I can't manage to find the email that documents this...?
<brendand> awe_, can't use citrain
<awe_> sergiusens_, ^^
<brendand> awe_, add-apt-repository is broken - have to add by hand
<mterry_> kenvandine, I've been testing silo rtm-003 for my changes.  Looks OK to me, but plars had reported a problem with the unlock device script change
<sergiusens_> oh, citrain tool
<sil2100> awe_: regarding the citrain tools you'll have to talk to robru_brb
<sergiusens_> sorry awe_
<mterry_> kenvandine, earlier today
<awe_> sergiusens_, np
<sil2100> awe_: he's the maintainer ;)
<mterry_> kenvandine, I'd like to confirm with plars about whether there's a problem there
<awe_> sergiusens_, jkangas ran into issues with phablet-tools -ppa too
<brendand> sil2100, citrain isn't broken itself
<sergiusens_> awe_: I was thinking of citrain spreadsheet
<kenvandine> mterry_, ok
<sergiusens_> awe_: yeah, none of the tools work for rtm archive/distro
<brendand> sil2100, although i suppose it could be hacked to not use add-apt-repository
<awe_> ;(
<sergiusens_> and we had a big hicup yesterday too
<awe_> oh?
<kenvandine> mterry_, i tested the other changes in silo 8
<sergiusens_> I did update phablet-click-test-setup and proposed something for pull-lp-source
<brendand> awe_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/base-files/+bug/1361213
<plars> mterry_: I thought it was in silo 9?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1361213 in software-properties (Ubuntu RTM) "add-apt-repository doesn't work" [High,New]
<kenvandine> mterry_, so when ever you are comfortable, switch tested to yes please
<sergiusens_> but not going to be fun to live this way
<kenvandine> mterry_, i tested on image 5
<brendand> wgrant, can you comment on that bug maybe?
<mterry_> kenvandine, if I flash with devel-proposed channel, I get image 2
<mterry_> kenvandine, how do I get image 5?
<sil2100> brendand: yeah, it's robru_brb's tool so it's best for him to add proper support for ubuntu-rtm ;)
<kenvandine> mterry_, i used ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<kenvandine> mterry_, on krillin
<mterry_> kenvandine, got it
<davmor2> sil2100, asac: Might of hit my second blocker on promotion,  keyboard not working after initial setup is the first, second I disable wifi and try and load a web page and nothing is happening :(  waiting on confirmation from brendand on that though
<brendand> davmor2, will check that now on mako
<brendand> davmor2, sil2100, asac - all is well here. davmor2 needs to have a chat with his operator :)
<brendand> davmor2, keep looking but it works here for me on 3
<asac> davmor2: hmm. keyboard is working here
<asac> someone said yesterday that they had that after fristr boot
<asac> and reboot fixed it
<brendand> asac, you rebooted
<davmor2> asac: yes that is correct
<asac> right
<brendand> asac, and it only happens after a --wipe
<asac> so is it reproducvible on first boot now?
<brendand> asac, always
<davmor2> asac: always
<asac> ok, think thats critical but dont know when it started
<brendand> jinx!
<asac> not even sure if its a regression on krillin
<brendand> asac, it is
<asac> brendand: what is the regression window?
<davmor2> asac: image 2 we think is when it was introduced
<brendand> asac, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1362679
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362679 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "maliit-server no longer restarted after welcome wizard" [Critical,Confirmed]
<asac> brendand: check with bfiller maybe?
<brendand> asac, the details are in there
<asac> bfiller: ^^
<asac> so we know what to fix?
<asac> mterry_: thoughts?
<bfiller> asac, brendand : yup that's an mterry_ thing
<mterry_> plars, I can't reproduce a problem with device-unlock.  When you get a chance, I'd really like you to retest so I can be comfortable landing this
<mterry_> asac, bfiller: yeah that's on my plate, I've been busy with other fires, but I'll get to it.  We had that working, not sure what regressed
<plars> mterry_: ok, I think I have some confusion over the silo though. It looks like it was in 9 when I pulled it, but now it's in 3?
<mterry_> plars, silo 9 was for utopic.  It landed in utopic (we didn't see your message at the time)
<mterry_> plars, now there's a silo 3 for ubuntu-rtm
<asac> davmor2: brendand: what other bad things are on image?
<plars> mterry_: ah, which image did it land in then?
<mterry_> plars, and silo 3 has a couple other changes (unrelated to device unlock though)
<davmor2> asac: we only just started
<asac> ok
 * asac will wait
<mterry_> plars, I'm not sure which image number, but the normal devel-proposed channel
<davmor2> brendand: I'm still getting nothing on 3g
<brendand> asac, nothing major yet
<brendand> davmor2, could be a problem with your operator - check with awe_
<brendand> davmor2, who are you using?
<davmor2> brendand: ee on tmobile
<plars> mterry_: the change would have been in unity8 itself right?
<davmor2> brendand: it's been working fine
<brendand> davmor2, it's an old t-mo sim?
<mterry_> plars, yes
<brendand> Mirv, not you :)
<davmor2> brendand: no it's a new tmobile sim
<plars> mterry_: I don't think it's in an image yet: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/213.changes
<brendand> davmor2, how do you get a t-mobile sim?
<mterry_> plars, OK so maybe it didn't get in yet
<plars> mterry_: ok, in that case I'll reprovision with rtm and try things there. I assume you also tried this with the modified adbd right?
<mterry_> plars, I haven't actually, but the change was motivated by it as we discussed.
<asac> brendand: davmor2: lets see what else comes up. if mterry has a quick and safe fix we might consider to respin, but i am tempted to think that this can go on release notes for this milestone image
<davmor2> brendand: you be on a tmobile contract, you lose you're old sim in the US of A and they provide you with a new sim
<plars> ah
<mterry_> plars, I tested that it works with a locked greeter at least
<plars> mterry_: so maybe that's why it failed for me. Does it need to run with root permissions?
<mterry_> plars, which was the problem with adbd
<mterry_> plars, it runs on your local machine and calls into your device either as root or without
<brendand> asac, really?
<mterry_> plars, so it should be adbd-proof in the sense that it looks and sees whether it's root
<awe_> davmor2, EE is an MVNO, right?
<plars> mterry_: right, but the bit running on the device is now going to run as the phablet user over adb once you install the new adbd. I'm just wondering if that's why it worked for you and not for me
<asac> brendand: really?
<asac> :)
<asac> brendand: i will wait for your guys summary :P
<davmor2> awe_: no EE is the owner of both orange and tmobile,  I have a tmobile sim that connects normally correctly to tmobile and ee and orange
<awe_> and it stopped working?
<davmor2> awe_: I'm going to try something
<mterry_> plars, maybe...  I had hoped that my code would survive that change, but maybe I had a bug
<mterry_> plars, how do I install new adbd?
<plars> mterry_: ogra_ has a deb for it you can install to test, let me find it
<ogra_> mterry_, you want the phablet-tools from silo 14 too
<plars> mterry_: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/android-tools-adbd_4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu24_armhf.deb
<plars> ogra_: ah, good to know
<ogra_> mterry_, line 59 on the spreadsheet btw
<ogra_> there is a link to the deb
<ogra_> ah, paul has linked it above already
<mterry_> ogra_, did trying to install that over adb just screw me up?
<ogra_> heh, indeed
<ogra_> you need to install via ssh
<mterry_> A little warning :)
<ogra_> yeah, adding to the spreadsheet
<mardy> hi there! Whom can I talk to about the cobertura coverage reports? Like https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts-utopic-amd64-ci/42/cobertura/_default_/
<mterry_> ogra_, how do I recover from this?
<mterry_> ogra_, oh get in recovery mode I bet
<ogra_> mterry_, justadb shell again ?
<ogra_> probably needs a rebooto
<mterry_> ogra_, adb was hosed, but maybe a hard reboot helps
<ogra_> it fails before it can replace anything so you should be fine after reboot
<mterry_> ogra_, gah!  it worked after reboot.  But then I ssh'd in with phablet-shell and got the same problem
<mterry_> oh hmm.  does that depend on adb doing port forwarding...
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> use real ssh :)
<mterry_> I was!
<ogra_> but the old phablet-shell leaves a system sshd running
<ogra_> so you should be able to ssh in fine
<ogra_> (without phablet-shell involved)
<Mirv> brendand: understanding the joke took 30s of staring at the backlog :)
<mterry_> ogra_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8179467/
<ogra_> mterry_, doesnt look like you are testing on mako ?
<mterry_> ogra_, correct
<ogra_> mterry_, krillin ships some evil hacks in its device tarball ...
<mterry_> ogra_, ugh
<mterry_> when will our national nightmare end?
<sil2100> davmor2: how's the testing going?
<davmor2> sil2100: no keyboard on initial run due to wizard, transfer indicator looks broken, other than that okay so far
<sil2100> davmor2: ...shipit?
<sil2100> ;D
<sil2100> davmor2: sorry for that, it's Friday after all
 * davmor2 is too busy booking a trip to poland to beat some sense into sil2100 to notice his comments
<popey> brendand: any progress on music?
<sil2100> Mirv: will you also copy the location-service sources to th ubuntu-rtm silo? :)
<sil2100> Mirv: (it's still not a sync silo)
<sil2100> davmor2: YOU WON'T FIND ME HAH!
 * sil2100 hides under his desk
<brendand> popey, no unfortunately i still couldn't reproduce it
<Mirv> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> Mirv: thank you :)
<brendand> popey, someone who can will have to look at it
<Mirv> np :)
<ogra_> mterry_, unmount the bindmount that hogs the upstart job and try again
<mterry_> ogra_, installed it!  :)
<ogra_> yay
<mterry_> ogra_, on mako
<ogra_> ok, that will work in any case :)
<mterry_> ogra_, is there a laptop-side change I need?
<mterry_> ogra_, now I can't adb in
<Mirv> ^ figuring that 001 out
<ogra_> mterry_, do you have a password set ?
<mterry_> ogra_, oh crap no
<ogra_> it wont let you in without
<mterry_> ogra_, heh
<ogra_> and it wont let you in if the pw matches the username
 * sil2100 noticed that Mirv is faster then light
<Mirv> :)
<Mirv> sil2100: asac: do we need to btw define a bit more formally who decides the "QA signoff needed"? mostly landers don't fill it in, I've fill those on based on whether it sounds like isolated fix or not
<Mirv> but landers' opinion might be nice to have every time
<asac> Mirv: bug fix, one component, not big refactoring besides the bug fix => no sign off; rest needs sign off
<sil2100> Mirv: we might think about that - we usually ask landers to do that, but if they don't it's us to do it
<Mirv> indeed, that's my rule.
<asac> isloated bugfix is the definition officially
<sil2100> Mirv: generally it's 90% sign-off needed, only no sign-off if it's obvious for you that it's only a bugfix :)
<sil2100> Mirv: i.e. by the description of the landing, maybe also a quick look at the merge
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah. for example crasher fixes sound like not just polishing bug fix but something not necessarily completely clean.
<Mirv> on the other hand apps may have quite isolated bug fixes
<mterry_> ogra_, plars: I get the error with the new adbd, but I think it's on your end, ogra.  If I do "adb shell GDBUSCALL", I get the error.  But if I log in with adb shell, then do GDBUSCALL, it works
<ogra_> mterry_, not much i can do about that, adbd doesnt handle tty/pty's
<ogra_> mterry_, you would have to wrap the call into a bash -c or some such
<mterry_> ogra_, why would there be a difference?
<ogra_> because stdin/out/err dont work properly for example
<ogra_> try wrapping it
<ogra_> also check your quoting ...
<mterry_> ogra_, nope
<mterry_> ogra_, adb shell bash -c "gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.UnityGreeter --object-path / --method com.canonical.UnityGreeter.HideGreeter"
<ogra_> hmm phablet-shell does the same for enabling ssh (the new one from silo 14)
<ogra_> that definitely works
<ogra_> or phablet-config ... in many places
<sil2100> brendand: could you paste me the link here to the no-keyboard bug?
<mterry_> plars, I'm inclined to mark this silo as tested=Yes for now.  This problem is only with new adbd and I'm not certain where the fix should lie yet.  But I'd like to unblock the silo
<brendand> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1362679
<mterry_> ogra_, but are you saying that with "adb shell ls", ls isn't running in a proper phablet user directory?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362679 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "maliit-server no longer restarted after welcome wizard" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mterry_> ogra_, *environment
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~$ adb shell pwd
<ogra_> /home/phablet
<mterry_> ogra_, cause the problem appears to be that adb isn't filling the environment with the dbus varaibles it needs
<mterry_> ogra_, I meant environment
<mterry_> ogra_, yeah adb shell env is very different
<mterry_> ogra_, including stuff like HOME=/root
<ogra_> mterry_, yeah, because you dont log in, so ~/profile doesnt get processed
<ogra_> HOME comes from the upstart job
<mterry_> ogra_, is there a reason not to log in in that scenario?
<ogra_> mterry_, no, but this is how bash behaves
<mterry_> Maybe I'm misunderstanding adb, but I would really expect that adb shell XXX would run XXX in the "normal" environment
<ogra_> can you check your upstart job ?
<ogra_> env USER=phablet
<ogra_> env HOME=/home/phablet
<ogra_> export HOME
<ogra_> export USER
<mterry_> ogra_, ?
<ogra_> that should be in there
<mterry_> ogra_, which one?
<ogra_> mterry_, the adbd one indeed
<mterry_> ogra_, I see it now
<ogra_> ok
<mterry_> ogra_, yeah it has the exports and whatnot
<ogra_> k
 * ogra_ doesnt know what to say ... the phablet-tools changes use dbus calls everywhere with that adbd
<mterry_> ogra_, so you're saying it's either impossible or you're loathe to make "adb shell XXX" run in a proper environment?
<ogra_> and they work
<Mirv> sil2100: you may want to debug what went wrong in https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/1706/console + https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-005-1-build/9/ + https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-005-1-build/10/
<mterry_> ogra_, oh you're saying it should work?
<mterry_> ogra_, so your "adb shell env" shows full env?
<ogra_> mterry_, oh, wait, i'm calling the system bug ffor all that stuff ...
<ogra_> no, it doesnt
<mterry_> ogra_, I argue that it should work
<ogra_> i dont think it can without changing adbd fundamentally
<Mirv> Mirv: using sync:15 as seen in the spreadsheet, but something went wrong
<ogra_> mterry_, adbd does not run a login shell for remote commands
<mterry_> ogra_, but even adb shell bash -c "gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.UnityGreeter --object-path / --method com.canonical.UnityGreeter.HideGreeter" doesn't work
<ogra_> so ~/.profile will never be processed
<ogra_> which means you will never get upstart or dbus stuff (which comes from profile.d )
<mterry_> ogra_, plars: I have to switch focuses to something very time sensitive.   I'd like to mark this silo approved so we unblock other changes then see about fixing this issue with the new adbd
<ogra_> adb shell sudo -u phablet -i "gdbus call --session --dest com.canonical.UnityGreeter --object-path / --method com.canonical.UnityGreeter.HideGreeter"
<ogra_> try that one
<ogra_> that will force a login
<sil2100> Mirv: looking
 * ogra_ bets it works
<mterry_> ogra_, ugh!  I had that line!  I was told I should change it to check whether id = 0 and take out the sudo if not
<mterry_> ogra_, it does work
<ogra_> good
<ogra_> who asked you to take outr the sudo ?
<mterry_> ogra_, gosh dang it.  I went out of my way to support new adbd, and I just ended up breakign it
<mterry_> ogra_, pitti
<sil2100> Mirv: hooo
<ogra_> well we need it still :)
<ogra_> unless someone re-writes how adbd works
<mterry_> ogra_, well again, I'd like to do that in a separate silo.  When is adbd landing?  (when this gets fixed or are you blocking on other stuff?)
<sil2100> Mirv: all seems ok :)
<ogra_> mterry_, phablet-tools and u-d-f need to land (likely today) and then i want to do a full test day on mondy
<sil2100> Mirv: so, what happened is:
<ogra_> mterry_, tue. is anticipated for the final switch
<mterry_> ogra_, OK.  I will work on fixing, but need to let this silo through
<ogra_> but on mon. we need everything ready
<sil2100> Mirv: the first build worked fine, it fetched the source packages and uploaded them to the PPA
<ogra_> mterry_, i dont understand, the silo offers the dbus API ... or is there anything else ?
<sil2100> Mirv: the second job wanted to check what's going on, but since it was fired only a few minutes after the other, the just-copied-packages didn't yet get completely published source-wise in the PPA
<mterry_> kenvandine, OK I marked silo rtm-003 as tested
<mterry_> kenvandine, that's all from our end, right?
<ogra_> mterry_, the unlocking code lives elsewhere, no  ?
<kenvandine> mterry_, yes it is
<kenvandine> mterry_, thx
<ogra_> mterry_, i mean the code doing that dbus call
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll try to get this fixed, but launchpad has a strange lag with registering published packages
<Mirv> sil2100: ok. but doesn't it say the contrary, that it did found the package there but thinks it shouldn't be there?
<mterry_> ogra_, the code doing that dbus call lives in untiy8
<ogra_> mterry_, i mean the adb gdbus call
<Mirv> sil2100: anyhow, problem solved, and I know to wait more the next time
<ogra_> (whatever execs the adb line above)
<mterry_> ogra_, yes, that lives in unity8 (we ship an unlock-device script)
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> ok
<Mirv> sil2100: so I believe you understand the reason like you've explained but the error text was just a bit confusing
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, it's a transient state that I will try to work around in a moment
<sil2100> Mirv: but thanks for pointing out :)
<plars> mterry_: maybe add a comment before it about why it's there so pitti doesn't take it out later :)
<ogra_> mterry_, well as i said i plan on spending the whole (EU) day on doing smoketests etc, as long as it works til then its all fine
<ogra_> yeah, point him to me :)
<ogra_> (and i assume plars could hack around it for a single test run on a test device )
<mterry_> ogra_, plars: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/new-adbd/+merge/232724
<ogra_> mterry_, approved ... though LP thinks i'm "community" :)
<sil2100> CRAP
<sil2100> Meeting!
<elopio> ping cihelp. Do you guys know why on the gallery MPs the subunit file is not collected?
<elopio> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/440/?
<robru> sergiusens_: awe_ sil2100: "hacking citrain tool not to use add-apt-repository" is a less attractive solution than hacking add-apt-repository to actually *work* in RTM.
<ogra_> robru, this is not a matter of hacking add-apt-repository"
<awe_> robru, cyphermox_ mentioned he had a patch for add-apt-repository
<ogra_> robru, the issue is caused by missing LP features
<ogra_> robru, afaik wgrant is working on a fix since a few days
<awe_> ogra_, no the problem is caused by the fact that we didn't consider *all* the integration points involved with this new derived distro thing
<ogra_> robru, for details talk to cjwatson_ or wgrant
<ogra_> awe_, and this we should apply hacks to essential distro tools ?
<awe_> ogra_, as mentioned on the standup, we also have a similar issue with tracking bug states across utopic and ubuntu-rtm
<ogra_> *thus
<ogra_> yes
<sergiusens_> robru: talk to cyphermox_
<ogra_> we do
<sergiusens_> :)
<awe_> ogra_, I never proposed hacks
<awe_> please don't put words in my mouth
<awe_> ;D
<ogra_> awe_, i was clearly told touching add-apt-repository for this issue is the wrong approach ... thats all i can forward here
<awe_> ogra_, that's fine, but *something* needs to be done
<ogra_> awe_, yes, and someone works on it since a while
<ogra_> as i said in the standup and above
<awe_> sure
<ogra_> please talk to cjwatson_ and wgrant before starting to hack any tools
<awe_> I'm not hacking anything!
<ogra_> someone is :)
<ogra_> or at least suggesting to :)
<ogra_> (i dont blame yu for what robru says ir cyphermox_ does :) )
<ogra_> *or
<robru> brendand: can you run me through the steps you take in order to install an RTM silo on an RTM device? i literally don't know how to do it without add-apt-repository
<cyphermox_> ogra_: add-apt-repository needs to be fixed anyway
<ogra_> cyphermox_, i thought not ?
<cyphermox_> ogra_: definitely does, it doesn't work for non-ubuntu PPAs
<ogra_> cyphermox_, did you talk to colin about that ?
<cyphermox_> ogra_: I don't dispute the fact that maybe we don't want to use it, but it could still well be fixed so that there is the possibility to properly handle paths to PPAs
<ogra_> i wonder if he only referred to using lsb|os-release being used by it
<cyphermox_> ogra_: seems weird
<ogra_> we definitely want to and should use it :)
<cyphermox_> ogra_: regardless, I'm making sure to not regress it
<cyphermox_> ie. the current paths with just one slash will continue to work and point to ubuntu PPAs
<ogra_> but in our last conversation colin seemed to think that info should come from LP
<cyphermox_> which info?
<ogra_> i might have misunderstood (which is why i said better ask him again)
<ogra_> distro info
<cyphermox_> hmm
<cyphermox_> but how would that work given landing PPAs?
<cyphermox_> we use the same number for both ubuntu and ubuntu-rtm
<ogra_> i dont know exactly ... but i know that wgrant is working on the LP side of it
<cyphermox_> I agree the default could use the local distro, but it should still be possible to specify which you want
<cyphermox_> I'll talk to him in person
<ogra_> that might still imply apt-add-repo changes ... but most likely completely different ones
<cyphermox_> it's quite generic stuff
 * ogra_ forgot the exact term colin used ... "distro tags" ? 
<ogra_> (for the LP bits)
<cyphermox_> yeah, sounds possible
<ogra_> but yeah, talk to him in person
<cyphermox_> after being pinged so many times... ;D
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> sorry
<cyphermox_> nah, I mean cjwatson is bound to chime in eventually :)
<awe_> cyphermox_, I don't see a rtm silo for urfkill?
<ogra_> yeah
<cyphermox_> awe_: not yet, I only did the non-rtm because  I thought robru and sil mentioned they did the landings for rtm after
<balloons> cihelp, is there someone who can fill in for francis and help troubleshoot the community core apps jenkins instances?
<awe_> no, they can be simulatanous.  if you could ask for that, I'd appreciate it
<brendand> robru, do you have a way to test changes to queuebot?
<awe_> I have to head out and run some errands, but will test when I'm back
<brendand> robru, i know what i need to change but not sure how to test it
<robru> cyphermox_: sorry I didn't understand. please make 'add-apt-repository ppa:foo/bar' add the ubuntu ppa if you're on ubuntu, but the ubuntu-rtm ppa if you're on ubuntu-rtm. that's the only approach that makes sense. the way to specify which distro is ppa:foo/ubuntu-rtm/bar
<robru> brendand: yeah, if you have the queuebot code, run 'python queuebot.py dev.conf' and then the bot joins #stgraber-ubuntu-ci-eng and you can observe it.
<cyphermox_> yes
<cyphermox_> robru: that's what I'm doing :)
<robru> cyphermox_: thanks
<brendand> robru, but how would i fake dashboard data?
<cyphermox_> the actual default distro to use I didn't have in my branch, but then again I've been reworking it a whole lot already following review from mvo
<ev> balloons: what's the problem?
<plars> balloons: I'll take a look
<robru> brendand: you don't. the bot is read-only so it can safely access live dashboard data.
<robru> rather the dashboard is read-only so the bot can't harm it no matter how bad you screw it up
<brendand> robru, but i won't be able to test my change unless the dashboard changes
<balloons> plars, ty.. plars we've just been seeing some weird timeout issues, and getting back black video, etc. If you could have a look and make sure things look ok, consider restarting the boxes or whatever
<brendand> robru, since i want to run my code when a silo status changes
<robru> brendand: then you have to just run the bot until the dashbaord changes and watch for it
<plars> balloons: I don't know anything about those jobs, but I'll try. Can you point me to where they run?
<brendand> robru, okay - i guess i'll just have to :)
<robru> brendand: are you making it punch data into trello when it notices the dashboard change?
<brendand> robru, yeah - i figured out the trello code last night
<asac> davmor2: how is testing going? anything beyond the keyboard ?
<brendand> asac, some pretty bad video issues as far as i can see
<asac> brendand: regressions?
<asac> brendand: what type?
 * asac watched youtube yesterday :P
<balloons> plars, ahh sure http://91.189.93.70:8080/
<ev> thanks plars
<balloons> plars, there's a couple slaves , including the testrunner as well
<brendand> asac, some formats don't play or show in the scope
<brendand> asac, camera videos are fine, and youtube is fine
<plars> balloons: there's a lot of jobs there, is it a specific one?
<balloons> plars, it's just a desktop type enviroment.. it's not cleaned between runs, but instead each test sets up and tears down inside it
<asac> brendand: right. i think thats known.
<asac> rsalveti: ^^ known that we can do less video types than on N4?
<brendand> asac, this is on N4
<balloons> plars, you can see one of the issues in this job: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1730/testReport/junit/music_app.tests.test_music/TestMainWindow/test_add_song_to_queue_from_albums_page_with_mouse_/
<asac> brendand: oh. hmm
<balloons> plars, however the issue is with the generic-mediumtests-utopic slave
<asac> brendand: which types cant play that could play before?
<ogra_> youtube doesnt use the codecs
<ogra_> it uses browser SW rendering
<balloons> I'm not exactly sure what all francis does when things get "funny", but it does happen on occassion
<balloons> seems like it might be happening again
<brendand> asac, .MOV, .AVI
<asac> brendand: mp4 plays?
<brendand> asac, they definitely played before - i even used one of them for testing a silo this week
<brendand> asac, mp4 being what the camera takes, yes
<asac> brendand: when did they last work? you know?
<asac> or rather when you used them for silo
<brendand> asac, wednesday
<asac> ogra_: anything landed on video?
<ogra_> brendand, rtm or ubuntu ?
<robru> ogra_: hrm hrm hrm, there's no rootless way to add a ppa is there? if I add a workaround for add-apt-repository to the citrain tool (by hacking sources.list directly) then that's just going to immediately break once adb goes rootless...
<asac> ogra_: rtm he is testing
<ogra_> robru, no, there isnt ... the new phablet-config has a --sudopasswd option
<asac> not sure if it worked on wed in rtm though
<popey> brendand: you were looking at music? i passed http://paste.ubuntu.com/8180309/ snipped to ahayzen and he suspects py2/py3 issue...
<popey> brendand: ahayzen is keen to help resolve this failure.
<brendand> popey, still waiting for that file from sil2100
<robru> ogra_: so should I just do '--sudopasswd phablet' or is there a way to prompt the user for their password that makes more sense?
<popey> sil2100: what file you sending?
<brendand> popey, well it is to the extent it wouldn't happen in python2
<brendand> popey, not that you wouldn't get some entirely different issue though...
<popey> heh
<sil2100> brendand: http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/mediastore.sql
<sil2100> SOrry about that!
<ogra_> robru, in silo 014 ...
<plars> balloons: I can't even seem to login to that jenkins
<ogra_> robru, no, there is no prmpt
<plars> retoaded: do you have any access to the jenkins running on 91.189.93.70?
<ogra_> you need to supply the pw in commmandline
<retoaded> plars, I'll check but I don't think so
<plars> or ev?
<ogra_> robru, oh, and "--sudopasswd phablet" wouldnt work, adbd doesnt allow the pw to match the username
<retoaded> plars, I think that will be a no.
<retoaded> for me that is
<plars> retoaded: do you know which host mediumtests-utopic-slave is?
<sil2100> Why the heck my CI Train code doesn't seem to be on production even though I just deployed it many times...
<robru> sil2100: unlike last time, I didn't deploy anything that reverts you...
<plars> probably  	
<plars> 10.55.60.115  I think
<sil2100> robru: yeah, I just confirmed the changes are in prod on jenkins, just did a cat of the build job
<sil2100> robru: but a debug line doesn't even appear that I added
<sil2100> WTH
<plars> balloons: assuming I have the right build slave, I can get to it, but it's in the middle of a job right now
<robru> sil2100: which job? I once found that the prepare-silo script sometimes doesn't do it's debugging output even when you set DEBUG=true.
<plars> balloons: seems to be up for 5 hours though, so it's been rebooted recently
<balloons> plars, yes, I suspect it's constantly running
<sil2100> robru: the build job - but strangely it displays all other debug messages
<balloons> plars, ahh, I wonder if francis did something?
<sil2100> robru: so, for instance look at this here: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-005-1-build/16/console
<sil2100> It has debug, but then check lp:cupstream2distro citrain/build line 433
<brendand> sil2100, so can you try just specifying encoding='utf-8' to open()
<brendand> sil2100, that *should* fix the problem
<sil2100> robru: it displays the info before this line, displays the info after that line
<sil2100> brendand: let me give it a spin in a moment ;)
<brendand> sil2100, if it doesn't we look more
<sil2100> robru: since it's production I don't want to like include a logging.info line there and put any more trash commits
<sil2100> robru: I even moved this line from somewhere else since I thought it's somehow ignored by other reasons...
<rvr> Re-asking here. Are you using ubuntu-emulator to run tests? If so, would it break anything if default architecture switches to i386?
<sil2100> brendand: yeah, that fixes this issue at least
<sil2100> brendand: could you prepare an MR?
<sil2100> It seems to actually run real tests now
<ahayzen> brendand, is the 'encoding='utf-8' to open()' for the music-app tests?
<brendand> ahayzen, yes
<ahayzen> brendand, i can do an mp if u want and get it merged in?
<brendand> ahayzen, yeah i don't really have time. thanks
<sil2100> robru: do you see anything bad in that line I mentioned? I might be overworked already and just missed something obvious... but why would it COMPLETELY ignore that .debug() line anyway
<ahayzen> brendand, which open() specifically did u add it to?
<plars> balloons: ok, let me try just restarting it, there's no job running at the moment, but I can't offline it in jenkins properly
<brendand> ahayzen, around here: File "/home/phablet/autopilot/music_app/tests/__init__.py", line 227
<sil2100> robru: WHAT THE FUDGE
<sil2100> robru: it seems it's using the preprod code!
<ahayzen> brendand, cool thanks i'll do that now an ping u the mp link so u can make sure i've done it right :)
<sil2100> Holy shit
<sil2100> robru: why do the ubuntu-rtm jobs use preprod?!
<brendand> ahayzen, no problem
 * sil2100 needs to fix it fast
<balloons> ahayzen, you going to make it seperate from the aprefactor3?
<brendand> sil2100, it really makes NO sense whatsoever that it only happens in some places though
<brendand> sil2100, but if it fixes it
<ahayzen> balloons, yep just do a totally separate mp
<ahayzen> balloons, so it can land asap
<balloons> kk
<sil2100> brendand: right, but it's not a bug in the app itself, so anyway we can force UTF-8 safely IMO
<davmor2> asac: video scope issues, phone lock up (no mouse issue), lock up on closing a video is I think the list so far
<robru> sil2100: no idea. you wrote rtm, not me ;-)
<sil2100> robru: ;)
<sil2100> robru: anyway, I think I see where it comes from, some leftover from the ubuntu -> ubuntu-rtm transition
<sil2100> Geh
<balloons> plars, sounds fine.
<ahayzen> brendand, something like? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-for-unicode-errors/+merge/232730
<sil2100> brendand: with the fix all tests pass \o/ ;)
<ahayzen> sil2100, are u testing the music-app fix as well?
<sil2100> ahayzen: hey! Just tested the utf-8 encoding change ;)
<ahayzen> sil2100, yey :) do u mind approving that mp ^^ ?
<sil2100> ahayzen: approved!
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<ahayzen> sil2100, thanks :)
<sil2100> brendand: ^
<ahayzen> popey, balloons, guess once that ^^ lands we want to push to the store?
<brendand> sil2100, ahayzen - yeah exactly
<ahayzen> balloons, does this prove jenkins is running under py2? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-for-unicode-errors/+merge/232730 http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1742/console ?
<ogra_> robru, i hope you didnt remove the my dbus landing ... i planned to finish that off on the weekend now that dev mode its ready and i only have had the data in the spreadsheet
<ogra_> (specifically the two pastebins with patches)
<ahayzen> balloons, gotta run can you comment on the mp if i need to do anything? i think jenkins just needs to be run under py3 instead?
<robru> ogra_: oh I just sent an email. it's not gone, I was just tidying up the sheet
<ogra_> phew
<ogra_> robru, yeah, the mail shocked me :)
<popey> it installs python-setuptools which is py2, surely ahayzen sil2100 balloons
<ogra_> ah, i see it on "abandoned" all fine :)
<bzoltan1> guys I hit a super silly bug with the Gallery App testing -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1363190
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363190 in gallery-app "Gallery APP autopilot tests pollutes the file system" [Undecided,New]
<robru> ogra_: yeah I think yours was the youngest of the ones removed, but i was just so sick of seeing all those unassigned ones at the top of the page.
<robru> err, "hidden", not removed ;-)
<ahayzen> popey, maybe i can just do a .encode() / decode instead... i'll try it when i get back
<ogra_> robru, yeah, its an issue with a solution but the underlying problem is gone so the prio dropped pretty low for it
<ogra_> (we dont fill the homedir as fast as we used to anymore)
<robru> ogra_: makes sense, anyway your row is safe and sound in the 'abandoned' tab when you're ready to ressurrect that ;-)
<ogra_> yep, thanks !
 * ogra_ hugs robru 
<robru> awwww
<ogra_> :)
 * robru is happy that the spreadsheet is down to 39 rows. we have fewer rows than there are silos! Yay autumn cleaning ;-)
<bzoltan1> robru: who is the go_to dude of the gallery app?
<ogra_> bzoltan1, bfiller
<bzoltan1> bfiller: I hit my head to this problem ü
<bzoltan1> bfiller: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1363190
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363190 in gallery-app "Gallery APP autopilot tests pollutes the file system" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> davmor2: any news?
<sil2100> :)
<cjwatson_> ogra_,cyphermox_: I don't know whether anyone is working on this right now.  The proper solution is to make add-apt-repository use (possibly a very slightly modified form of) the new archive reference syntax, which is ~OWNER/DISTRO/NAME with a fallback to ~OWNER/NAME that implies distro == ubuntu.  (The modification would be that we use ppa:foo instead of ~foo.)
<cyphermox_> alright
<cyphermox_> that's indeed what i've been doing
<ogra_> ah, cool
<cjwatson_> ogra_: No LP changes are required for this at this point (was all done a while back), although once it's done properly then the LP UI should mention it.
<ogra_> cjwatson_, thanks for the summary ...
<cjwatson_> cyphermox_: Note that there's a new API call (lp.archives.getByReference) that you can use to look up an archive by reference.
<ogra_> cjwatson_, oh, i thought there was something wgrant was working on you said
<cyphermox_> I was hoping to make it possible to also default to ubuntu-rtm rather than ubuntu on rtm, but it doesn't seem so imple, that string doesn't come up really on the devices
<cyphermox_> cjwatson_: great
<cjwatson_> ogra_: I said that he had a work item for this task in his master list of stuff that needs to be done for derived distributions.
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson_> cyphermox_: No, we shouldn't have that kind of ambiguity.  Better to move to being explicit.
<cyphermox_> cjwatson_: alright; then I'll immediately push my updated code to the branch, and it will be ready for review
<cyphermox_> cjwatson: ah, so with getByReference I can easily get the archive string with ~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-006 and it will get me the bits in the right order
<cyphermox_> very useful
<cjwatson> cyphermox: Right.  It doesn't understand the abbreviated form, though, which we'll need to keep for compat.
<cyphermox> had a chance to check out urfkill in silo 6?
<cyphermox> cjwatson: that's fine, I was building up the full path from the partial one
<cyphermox> ie. mathieu-tl is equivalent to mathieu-tl/ppa which points to mathieu-tl/ubuntu/ppa
<jhodapp> robru or cjwatson: can you reconfigure silo 8 for me please?
<cyphermox> that call will indeed simplify the code though, shuffling the path parts around wasn't fun
<robru> jhodapp: on it
<jhodapp> robru, thanks
<robru> jhodapp: done. you're welcome
<davmor2> sil2100: yes it a bit broken and there are still test to go
<ToyKeeper> robru: Any idea why this has no packages listed?  http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-005
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, then I'll just patiently wait for the final report soldier
<davmor2> hmmmm silent mode is really silent forwarded the call directly to voice mail
<robru> ToyKeeper: that sounds like some new sync code is just totally broken. blame sil2100
<robru> ToyKeeper: if you click through to the PPA it shows which packages are there
<sil2100> robru: it's not completely broken
<robru> Totally. Broken.
<sil2100> robru: your dashboard is taking the package list from the spreadsheet
<ToyKeeper> robru, sil2100: Yeah, not an issue for me...  but I thought I should mention it.
<sil2100> robru: so how can it fetch it if you explicitly didn't want to list the packages ;) ?
<robru> sil2100: uh, no? my dashboard takes the package list from the json that lives in the jenkins backend.
<robru> sil2100: if the dashboard isn't displaying it, it means the json file produced by the citrain backend has wrong values in it
<sil2100> robru: ok, but yeah, and this is taken during the configure step from the spreadsheet and/or a constant list
<sil2100> robru: we don't display it as it's not anything that's configured
<sil2100> It will take anything that's in the silo
<robru> sil2100: ok, but in the part where it copies packages from the old ppa, it has to query the old ppa for what packages are there. so in that step you should add the package list to the json so it can be displayed in the dashbaord
<sil2100> robru: I didn't add it as it might interfere with normal features of the CI Train - the sources and MP list was never ment to be dynamically modified without configure/reconfigure
<sil2100> robru: please don't call a feature totally broken if it's not
<sil2100> robru: the syncs are being done correctly, packages rebuilt and published whenever needed
<sil2100> davmor2: how much more testing is left?
<ToyKeeper> davmor2: Assuming you're testing rtm image 5, don't forget the keyboard won't display during the same boot that the welcome wizard was used.
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: already noted
<davmor2> sil2100: a handful
<davmor2> sil2100: 5-6
<ToyKeeper> Gah, image 5 still has no local media in the media scopes.  :(
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: how come? davmor2 didn't report anything about that
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: I have local media
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: I have music on the sdcard and videos on the device both show up
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: I'm not sure.  I have files in /home/phablet/Music/ and Videos/, mode 664 phablet.phablet, and they don't show in the scopes even after a reboot.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: ouch, hmmm...
<sil2100> ToyKeeper, davmor2: I think brendand reported having some problems with that too, right?
<davmor2> sil2100: brendand had issues with video on his scope,  My scope is fine just video locks up if you try and close the app
<ToyKeeper> These weren't sent via MTP though; just adb push and some chown/chmod.
<davmor2> sil2100: phone just hard locked on me again
<ToyKeeper> It shouldn't work on first boot but afterward has always been fine.
<davmor2> mterry_: is the lock screen meant to honour background changes?
<mterry_> davmor2, the greeter is, but not the pin pad part
<ToyKeeper> That reminds me...  any idea if we're planning to make the scope wallpaper configurable again?  Seems like the first thing most users will want to change.
<sil2100> davmor2: I remember we already noticed the strangeness in that
<davmor2> mterry_: hmmm looks odd, when the 2 are the same it looks like a nice transition but two different ones looks ugly, especially when you get to the scope and it is different again
<mterry_> davmor2, you could file a bug against ubuntu-ux, but I have explicitly asked Design about it
<davmor2> mterry_: will do
<mterry_> davmor2, please subscribe me too, thanks!  :)
<davmor2> sil2100: I have wait till the second track plays and location left, and music just worked
<davmor2> tvoss: sil2100: Location is still crashing :(  but I got the trusted store request for access in here maps so we are part way there \o/
<sil2100> davmor2: damn
<sil2100> davmor2: but do you get location? Or it's impossible?
<tvoss> davmor2, where do you get a crash?
<tvoss> davmor2, not sure I know about that one
<davmor2> tvoss: it's been uploaded so should be on the bug board
<tvoss> davmor2, do you have a link handy?
<davmor2> tvoss: sorry should just be on errors.ubuntu.com I guess
<brendand> ToyKeeper, some of my videos don't show, yes
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cprov | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♪ Everything is Cool When You're Part of a Team! ♪
<davmor2> sil2100, brendand: so, no keyboard on initial boot, issues with videos in scopes, flakey sim handling, random lock ups (most likely the no mouse issue) location doesn't work, transfer indicator is broken, video player locks up on shutdown.  Would you agree brendand?
<davmor2> asac: ^
<sil2100> davmor2: that doesn't sound too good
<davmor2> sil2100: I need to disappear and get My wife.  I'll file the issues when I get back and add them to the mail unless brendand beats me to it
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, just a final opinion from you
<sil2100> davmor2: would you like this image as a promoted image? ;)
<brendand> sil2100, No
<sil2100> As I thought
<brendand> davmor2, i don't think i'll be able to get around to it - sorting out dinner for the family
<kgunn> sil2100: why are you on ?
<sil2100> kgunn: hey, what do you mean?
<kgunn> like its late dude
<kgunn> sil2100: but just in case you want fun bugs to point out
<sil2100> Yeah... I've been doing shifts till late almost all this week
<kgunn> i got one i'm concerned about
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maliit-framework/+bug/1363207
<sil2100> kgunn: oh?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363207 in maliit-framework (Ubuntu) "mallit server running 100% cpu" [Critical,New]
<kgunn> running hot enough to fire thermal warnings from the kernel
<kgunn> yikes
<sil2100> Holy crap
<sil2100> Damn... what to do
<ahayzen_> sil2100, i've made a modification to https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-for-unicode-errors/+merge/232730 do you mind checking if it runs on the device and then commenting on the mp?....i'm hoping the change will get around the jenkins issue
<sil2100> ahayzen_: ok, let me try that
<ahayzen_> sil2100, thanks
<brendand> robru, wow - queue exits with a segfault after a few seconds
<brendand> robru, queuebot that is
<sil2100> brendand: ok, so... just to make sure:
<sil2100> brendand: you guys give a definite -1 on promotion due to the issues listed by davmor2, right?
<brendand> sil2100, well - personally i don't like to say that directly
<brendand> sil2100, as long as the stakeholder is aware of all the issues and how severe they are
<brendand> sil2100, they make the decision
<sil2100> The problem is that the 'stakeholders' are sleeping! Damn it!
<brendand> sil2100, i think promotion gives the idea that everything is okay with quality
<brendand> sil2100, which is not the message we should be sending out
<brendand> sil2100, a lot of stuff broke pretty badly
<sil2100> brendand: indeed, but how many of those are regressions from the first RTM image we had?
<tvoss> sil2100, davmor2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service/+bug/1363226
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1363226 in location-service (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/ubuntu-location-serviced:6:__gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler:__cxxabiv1::__terminate:std::terminate:__cxxabiv1::__cxa_throw:std::__throw_bad_function_call" [Undecided,In progress]
<brendand> sil2100, all of them i think
<asac> davmor2: thats also on N4?
<robru> brendand: shouldn't segfault! It doesn't give a traceback? Try editing dev.conf to only include the specific plugin you want. I often struggle to run queuebot with the other plugins enabled. Only stgraber has the power to run all the plugins
<asac> davmor2: all of those are not new issues except the keyboard one, right?
<asac> davmor2: ok thanks. i think all those were known by stakeholders if we said we want to check that w didnt get anything critical during the rtm landing rush on top; but since john is off we can check monday. also want to check the N4 results more careful as thats where you have a better established understanding what worked before and what is a regression :)
<asac> have a great weekend. cu monday everyone!
<asac> (or tue for US folks)
<sil2100> asac: see you ;)
<brendand> robru, it's still segfaulting - maybe i need to check if i have all the dependencies
<brendand> it should really just fail if that's the case though
<balloons> plars, another system for you to have a look at; https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic-autopilot/. It seems like the system is crashing while attempting to run a test. See the ./crash/_usr_sbin_aa-status.0.crash artifact
<brendand> robru, i disabled all the plugins apart from landings and silos
<brendand> robru, and i haven't modified it at all yet
<awe_> robru, the ofono silo for RTM is marked QA Required, but this is bug-fix only landing.  Test plan updated for the one major bug
<awe_> ...and noted in Comments
<plars> balloons: I don't think it's the slave in this case
<plars> balloons: it's passed other jobs since it ran yours: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/computer/ps-radeon-hd8350/builds
<ToyKeeper> mterry, kenvandine: Any idea if your two silos conflict with each other?  They both modify gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas.
<kenvandine> silo 5 is a later version
<ToyKeeper> (rtm/landing-003 and 005)
<kenvandine> includes what's in silo 3
<balloons> plars, :-) blame the mp, I like it. Ok, I'll assume it me for whatever reason
<ToyKeeper> Okay, thanks.  Will need to land 3 first then.
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, yeah
<plars> balloons: I'm happy to keep looking, and I'm not saying it's your fault, just that I don't see anything clearly wrong with the slave, and it's passing other things
<balloons> plars, are you sure they are the same? hmm
<plars> balloons: that what are the same?
<awe_> plars, someone marked the ofono silo ( 009 / line 10 ) as "QA Required"; this is a bug fix only landing and the test plan was updated for the major change which effects behavior of the SIMManager
<awe_> I marked it as tested ( #9 mako & krillin )
<awe_> this was a source sync from utopic
<awe_> ( which already landed )
<plars> awe_: I don't have anything to do with that, you'll probably want to ping trainguards about that
<awe_> ping trainguards?
<sergiusens> awe_: oh bug fix only
<sergiusens> brendand: ^
<sergiusens> qa signoff is only for features, not bugfixes as we have been told
<sergiusens> awe_: I thinkg the train guys have an automatic hook for the signoff thing
<sergiusens> robru: ^
<awe_> thanks sergiusens
<awe_> plars mentioned pinging trainguard, but not sure how to do that
<sergiusens> awe_: all the "trainguards" have a highlight setup on irc, just like c-i-h-e-l-p for ci stuff
<ToyKeeper> ... and there it goes.
<ToyKeeper> awe_: If it fixes a bug without really doing much else (and is therefore a very low-risk change), it bypasses QA.
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: ♪ Everything is Cool When You're Part of a Team! ♪
<robru> awe_: sorry was on lunch. i'll take care of that
<awe_> thanks ToyKeeper; yes it's bug fix only ( it fixes a couple ).  On fixes a race that prevents from ofono starting.  The changes to the SIM logic required an update to the test plan, which was done.
<awe_> robru, np
<awe_> it's all ready to publish
<robru> brendand: what system you using? i've had success with utopic and trusty, and IIRC stgraber runs it in precise
<robru> brendand: when I do a fresh bringup on utopic I find it usually gives an importerror that irclib is missing, then I install that, and it works. no idea why it would segfault for you. email stgraber, he's The Guy
<rsalveti> asac: brendand: I didn't yet compare the list of supported video formats, but can, what is the video that is not working on krillin?
<ogra_> hmm, i just got an update to #6
<ogra_> rsalveti, did you build that ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: nops
<ogra_> interesting
<brendand> rsalveti, .MOV files from iPhone, plus an AVI file that i got from the scopes testplan
<brendand> rsalveti, http://samplemedia.linaro.org/MPEG4/big_buck_bunny_1080p_MPEG4_MP3_25fps_7600K_short.AVI
 * brendand might run out of battery soon
<brendand> robru, i found it's some kind of race condition - weirdness
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, i assume there was a new device tarball ...
<ogra_> damned .. that makes our image builds for krillin indeed completely unpredictable
<rsalveti> ogra_: oh, indeed, john said he would be pushing a new tarball today still
<rsalveti> brendand: great, will check
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> not sure if i like the new system
<ogra_> that will make planning really hard
<rsalveti> ogra_: the best we can have atm :-)
<ogra_> i got a  fresh image but still 13 app updates, that was badly coordinated
<ogra_> asac, could we get someone from PES to regulary attend the landing meetings ... with the new setup planning images builds without them involved will become really tricky otherwise
<rsalveti> ogra_: just ask john-mcaleely
<kenvandine> uh oh... someone tried to publish rtm 5...
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, we just need someone to represent and forward info in both directions ...
<ogra_> i wonder if john doesnt have more important things to do :)
<ogra_> kenvandine, hmm ?
<robru> kenvandine: sure did! it said "testing pass, you can publish." so I did.
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, ^^
<robru> kenvandine: but don't worry, it totally exploded, so whatever you're afraid of didn't really happen.
<ogra_> oh, not image rtm #5
<kenvandine> robru, yeah... there's an earlier version of the same package in rtm silo 3
<kenvandine> waiting for QA
 * ogra_ recovers from heart attack
<ToyKeeper> Weird.  I didn't touch rtm silo 5 yet.
<kenvandine> silo 5 should be fine to publish... but not until silo 3
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, robru tried to publish it :)
<kenvandine> :)
<ToyKeeper> ... though I'm wondering if we should just treat 3+5 as one.
<kenvandine> robru, i'm just afraid it won't be in a state to publish when silo 3 publishes
<kenvandine> yes please
<kenvandine> it is totally safe to put what's in 5 into 3
<ToyKeeper> robru: After making sure nothing explodes, can we publish 3+5 and make sure 5 goes last to override the same package in 3?
<rsalveti> ogra_: mind if I trigger another ubuntu-touch image?
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper,  are you testing silo 3 yet?
<ToyKeeper> kenvandine: Yeah, though I think I forgot to move the card.
<robru> ToyKeeper: probably
<ogra_> rsalveti, ubuntu or rtm ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: ubuntu
<robru> ToyKeeper: yeah the version numbers jive so it should be easy
<ogra_> (and no, i dont)
<rsalveti> done then :-)
<robru> kenvandine: well you'll probably have to pocket copy silo 5 or something because citrain just puked itself and can't publish it anyway
<camako> robru, we are reaching the end of mir 0.7.0 testing (silo 1)... things look good... can we publish today or will everybody be gone soon?
<robru> camako: ehhhhh that's a big landing for this late on a friday. I don't wanna be the guy who broke everything at the last second before the long weekend ;-)
<ToyKeeper> robru, kenvandine: Okay, if citrain can't publish anyway...  do we need to back up and modify the silo contents first?
<camako> robru, yeah I know.. me neither... :-)
<camako> kgunn ^^
<kgunn> camako: sounds good to me
<kgunn> we can do tues
<camako> kgunn, ok...
<ToyKeeper> camako: It'll probably be easier to get passed early (.eu hours) next week anyway; I think QA in that time zone may be a little more lenient.
<camako> ToyKeeper, Sounds good.... Tue it is then
<robru> ToyKeeper: uh, I'm not sure what needs to happen with silo rtm5, it's just buggy from this new utopic->rtm sync logic. if ken doesn't wanna pocket copy it for whatever reason, the only thing I know how to try is toss the silo and start over from scratch, which I'd rather avoid. theoretically the PPA contents are sane but citrain just has completely lost
<robru> track of what's going on in there, so it can't publish (ie, it is preventing me from publishing because it thinks it's smarter than me, even though it isn't).
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, no idea what needs to be done... i just want to make sure it lands before i try to get the next settings landing in rtm
<robru> kenvandine: use your magic core dev powers to just copy the PPA contents into ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed, the same way you would have before citrain ruined my life.
<ToyKeeper> robru, kenvandine: I guess what I'm wondering is if I should finish testing what's there now, or wait for updates first.
<robru> ToyKeeper: go for the testing I'd say. like I said the package is sane. it's just citrain itself that's busted.
<kenvandine> yeah
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, happy to figure out who should come along.
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, great ... we usually plan our image builds pretty precise so we know what will land
<ogra_> we need to coordinate that with the device tarballs i guess
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, yeah, sounds like a good idea
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, probably its not necessary to attend the meeting (most stuff will be of no interest for PES i think) but some kind of communication channel between the landing team and PES should be there
<ogra_> (strikes me that attending might be overkill ...)
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, if attending the meeting is the cheapest way to do that, I'm sure we can do it. if there's just a mail-list or whatever, then that works too
<ogra_> yeah, we dont really have much more than this channel here and the two meetings per day ... no dedicated ML
<john-mcaleely> I'll encourage more of into here as a start
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> sounds liek a plan :)
<john-mcaleely> :-)
<ogra_> *like too
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 214 DONE (finished: 20140829 22:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/214.changes ===
<ToyKeeper> mterry, kenvandine: Bad news.  rtm/landing-003 appears not to fix either bug it's supposed to fix, so I marked it as failed.  Since 005 requires 003, it's marked as failed too.
<ToyKeeper> I also ran into some other issues, but determined that they are most likely unrelated.
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, bummer...
<ToyKeeper> 003 also introduces a potential security issue...  It allows the user to launch anything accessible from the top or left edge, without unlocking the phone.  Only the dialer app can be seen, but other things can still be launched in the background.
<ToyKeeper> (may also be possible to do things like reply to SMS from there, again without unlocking)
<robru> ToyKeeper: can you email mterry about that? He doesn't seem to be in the channel
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, ok, so what i just published from silo 15 for utopic needs that change i had in rtm silo 5
<robru> kenvandine: I'm assuming your landing landed in utopic and merged to trunk already? If so it'll get to rtm combined with the next fixes from mterry
<ToyKeeper> robru: I added the info to his bugs and marked them as no longer 'fix released'.
<kenvandine> so we can't push ubuntu-system-settings to rtm until we get that
<kenvandine> robru, yes
<robru> kenvandine: k
<kenvandine> and i doubt anything he has to fix for silo 3 will effect that pack
<kenvandine> package
<kenvandine> it's probably unity8
<kenvandine> the gsettings package there is just for accountsservice to store the setting it uses
<robru> Alright, I'm stepping out for dinner. May be available later. Bbl
<kenvandine> so i bet it'll just be a bug in unity8 to fix
<kenvandine> good night!
<robru> Have a good weekend, kenvandine!
<kenvandine> you too
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, so testing what's in image 213 utopic, you get prompted to unlock if you try to launch anything
<kenvandine> that change lets you allow the launcher and indicators to be accessible while locked
<kenvandine> but if you try to launch anything, it'll prompt to unlock
<kenvandine> i didn't test in rtm... but what has landed in utopic wfm
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, which bugs did you say aren't fixed?  bug 1350381 and 1361137 in ubuntu-system-settings?
<ubot5> bug 1350381 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "User shouldn't be prompted for password to switch to swipe if it's not needed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350381
<ubot5> bug 1361137 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Resetting PIN/passcode/password lock doesn't work" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361137
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, i verified those this morning in ubuntu-rtm image 5
<kenvandine> but from a different silo...
<kenvandine> which got copied into mterry's silo since mine was newer
<boiko> robru: FIY, silo 10 tested, everything working
<ToyKeeper> kenvandine: Yes, those two bugs.
<kenvandine> i know those worked when it was in the other silo :)
<kenvandine> and still works in utopic now... just confirmed
<kenvandine> but i just switched my phone back from ubuntu-rtm to utopic-proposed
<ToyKeeper> kenvandine: As for launching stuff while locked, it has the unlock prompt onscreen but allows access to the launcher and indicators.  Anything accessible from there can be launched but won't be seen (except for the dialer app).
<kenvandine> it shouldn't actually launch until unlocked
<kenvandine> but you can see it
<ToyKeeper> Nope, it launches immediately but gets hidden behind the unlock screen.
<kenvandine> see the launcher that is
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> that'll probably take some work to change, if needed
<kenvandine> i'd suspect ubuntu-app-launch work
<ToyKeeper> And while changing the lock settings, basically every change appears to fail because it prompts for a password afterward (even if the action succeeded).
<kenvandine> yeah, that's the other bug
<kenvandine> which was fixes
<ToyKeeper> "appears to" is the key phrase there though.  It doesn't actually fail, it just prompts the user as if it failed.
<kenvandine> i wonder if some changes are getting lost when copying around between these PPAs
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, would you mind grabbing the utopic debs and trying them on the same image you tested on?
<ToyKeeper> Wouldn't I need to repartition in order to run utopic again?
<john-mcaleely> ToyKeeper, do you mean your krillin?
<ToyKeeper> I could grab from a utopic silo, at least...  if it's still there.
<ToyKeeper> Might run into weird dependency issues, since the two targets have diverged.
<ToyKeeper> john-mcaleely: Yes, I haven't attempted to run any non-rtm bits on it since repartitioning.
<john-mcaleely> ToyKeeper, if so, any device image (on any channel) from system-image.ubuntu.com uses the same partition table
<john-mcaleely> ToyKeeper, and so are interchangable with ubuntu-device-flash in the same way as mako
<john-mcaleely> you only need to worry if the device image came from other sources
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, it came from the other server.
<john-mcaleely> ToyKeeper, which was the port?
<ToyKeeper> 10446
<john-mcaleely> that was the new partition server ToyKeeper , so you're fine
<ToyKeeper> Awesome.
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, i meant to just download the debs
<kenvandine> and install them
<kenvandine> i'm wondering if one of the landings stomped on changes
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, so basically with rtm image 6
<kenvandine> that should have failed to switch back to swipe
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, oh... when you tested that before updating to silo 3, did you enter the pin wrong once?
<kenvandine> it only broke when the pass was entered wrong once
<ToyKeeper> Not sure.
<kenvandine> ok... i can't reproduce the bugs with utopic-proposed 214 on mako or utopic-proposed 4 on krillin...
<kenvandine> i'll switch back to rtm later and try again there
<kenvandine> but not now... my kids are wondering why i'm still working :)
<kenvandine> maybe later tonight
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-30
<robru> boiko: thanks
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 215 building (started: 20140830 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 215 DONE (finished: 20140830 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/215.changes ===
<asac> ogra_: can you ask on barajas list who could attend?
<asac> thx
<asac> i am sure they will send someone
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-31
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 216 building (started: 20140831 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 216 DONE (finished: 20140831 05:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/216.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-24
<veebers> Huh, looks like I got  that wrong :-
<Mirv> morning
<veebers> Hi Mirv, how are you?
<veebers> Mirv: when you have a moment I'm hoping you can help me sort out a couple of things.
<Mirv> veebers: would you like to have lp:xpathselect properly synced from archivess?
<Mirv> veebers: and fine thank you, it was a great weekend!
<veebers> Mirv: right, that's one of the things :-) Looks like I may have misunderstood something, but at any rate xpathselect needs rebuilt under gcc5 in wily. The silo request I have there may be wrong as I see it was done somewhere else
<veebers> Mirv: Excellent, that's good to hear :-)
<Mirv> veebers: ok lp:xpathselect is now up-to-date and tagged, but it already has a gcc5 rebuild, it's just stuck in -proposed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xpathselect/1.4+15.10.20150817.1-0ubuntu1 - anyway, if wanted, now another rebuild would be possible (or anything else against lp:xpathselect)
<Mirv> veebers: it's the autopilot-gtk autopkgtest problem already noticed last week
<Mirv> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#xpathselect
<veebers> Mirv: ah right, so those autopkgtest failures are because it needs xpathelect to be rebuilt with gcc5.
<veebers> with xpathselect rebuilt, building autopilot-gtk works and passes.
<veebers> Mirv: I'm not sure how to proceed from here, autopilot-gtk failures shouldn't hold up the autopilot release that's in proposed nor the xpathselect in this case either
<Mirv> veebers: yes, but this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xpathselect/1.4+15.10.20150817.1-0ubuntu1 from last week's Thursday already claims to be the rebuild
<Mirv> and the tests have failed with that too
<Mirv> veebers: anything out of ordinary regarding the tests should be brought to cihelp team, but I'm afraid no-one at this hour is reading the highlights
<veebers> Mirv: out of interest, where can I see which version of xpathselect was used when building autopilot-gtk?
<veebers> ah nvm, looks like I found what I want
<Mirv> veebers: in the test log link from http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/a/autopilot-gtk/wily/amd64/ - but doesn't it seem it's using the old version if though new one was in -proposed already? maybe the test is to blame, not using proposed
<Mirv> oh, no
<Mirv> no, it isn't, it's the new one
<thomi> Hi Evan,
<thomi> damn, wrong channel
<veebers> Mirv: hmm, ok now I'm a little confused. On my wily machine I attempt to build autopiliot-gtk and the tests fail as per the log. I then build and install the debs for xpathselect and the build (and tests) of autopilot-gtk work fine
<veebers> I know why the tests are failing, because they are getting nothing back from the call to the xpathselect lib
<Mirv> veebers: confirming, works also for me after installing the libxpathselect 15.10.20150817.1 on wily. I don't know why it's then failing in the autopkgtest.. we need the cihelp
<veebers> Mirv: ah cool, thanks for confirming (I was worried I had missed something obvious :-) ). Would you know an approx ETA for cihelp?
<Mirv> veebers: I can try to ping them today but if nothing happens you should reping at the start of your tomorrow's shift when the US folks might be still around. they respond to the 'cihelp' word
<Mirv> veebers: usually in 3h from now or so :(
<veebers> Mirv: aha, I see :-) I'll probably jump back online later tonight and see what's happening, I would love to unblock the previous autopilot release so I can get this next one progressing too.
<Mirv> I can understand that
<veebers> Mirv: Thanks for your help, it would be awesome if you would ping when cihelp comes on online to hopefully get the ball rolling
<Mirv> you're welcome! I will.
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey! is silo 31 good to land now after michi's fix to changelog?
<sil2100> pstolowski: looking :)
<sil2100> bfiller: hello! You around at this hour? ;)
<bfiller> sil2100: in london for sprint :)
<veebers> Hi Mirv :-) Any luck that cihelp might be around now?
<Mirv> veebers: it'd look to me unfortunately not :(
<Mirv> cihelp?
<Mirv> I thought there'd be during UK hours
<sil2100> They usually have someone around in the EU timezone
<sil2100> mandel: any ETA on the pulseaudio translation-ability?
<mandel> sil2100, I'm getting the patch for that and several other issues and will create a silo with it, max an hour from now and I'll ask kenvandine to help me create a silo and dput the package
<sil2100> Ok, thanks
<veebers> Mirv: ah ok. I've spoken with jibel and nuclearbob hopefully they can help get the ball rolling and I'll check back in in my morning. Thanks again :-)
<Mirv> veebers: thanks!
<Mirv> great to hear
<jibel> sil2100, do you know what is this changed that landed into the overlay https://lists.launchpad.net/landing-team-changes/msg00639.html ?
<jibel> change*
<sil2100> jibel: it's a no-change upload
<sil2100> I'm resolving translation issues
<jibel> sil2100, ah ok, I was wondering why a change from March would be copied only just now
<jibel> mandel, any news on the pulseaudio silo to enable translations?
<mandel> jibel, well, it just not only translates the string it also provides a fix for the timeout and the trust store so.. I've got a local build, I'm going to test it and will ask kenvandine to dput to a silo if I confirm it is ok
<jibel> mandel, okay, keep me posted so someone from QA can review
<morphis> sil2100 / Mirv: can one of you upload me a package to silo 43?
<mandel> jibel, sure
<Mirv> morphis: sure
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, jibel (maybe  repeat, my irc is screwy
<john-mcaleely> )
<john-mcaleely> is now a god time to push the device tarballs
<jibel> john-mcaleely, go ahead. there are still several hours until we have the latest fixes and a final build
<john-mcaleely> jibel, ack
<john-mcaleely> jibel, sil2100 pushed. thank you!
<sil2100> Yes
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> rvr: ping! Could you maybe propose a translation for the string here? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/trust-store/+pots/trust-store/es/+translate
<rvr> elopio, this is urgent, can you approve it? ^
<rvr> sil2100: I must request higher translation powers
<sil2100> Yeah, looking for someone to approve the chinese version too since dpm is on holidays (and generally prefers not to approve other's stuff)
<rvr> sil2100: Yup
<nuclearbob> Mirv, cihelp: I'd like to pick up where veebers left off on the autopilot-gtk landing. Can we figure out why the wrong xpathselect is installing?
<Mirv> nuclearbob: it'd look like the correct xpathselect is there, and the problem being that locally upgrading to that same -proposed xpathselect version does solve all autopilot-gtk test issues
<Mirv> so the question is why the same does not happen in the automated tests
<nuclearbob> that is a good question
<Mirv> I tested on bzr bd of autopilot-gtk on wily, first it failed and after upgrading to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-019/+build/7808513/+files/libxpathselect1.4_1.4%2B15.10.20150817.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb everything was good
<nuclearbob> Mirv: the queuebot says it's preparing an xpathselect landing. Could that have anything to do with it?
<Mirv> nuclearbob: no, I think that's some sort of miscommunication between bregma / Trevinho / veebers since the same version that is in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-019/+packages is already in wily-proposed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xpathselect/1.4+15.10.20150817.1-0ubuntu1
<Mirv> and it was even published from that silo
<nuclearbob> Mirv: ah, okay. weird
<Mirv> actually, same for unity itself, the whole silo was alredy published
<Mirv> but now being rebuilt by... Laney it seems
<Laney> hi, yes, that version is broken
<Laney> just talked about it in ubuntu-release
<Mirv> ah
<Mirv> the plot thickens/resolves
<Laney> it has an abi change with g++5 so you need to rebuild it
<Laney> this is why ap-gtk broke
<Laney> s/rebuild/rename/
<Mirv> funny how ap-gtk works after upgrading to the current wily-proposed version of xpathselect, but good that there's a solution
<Laney> it sure didn't work for me
<Laney> nor on autopkgtest.u.c
<Mirv> yeah, it did for me + veebers, upgrading to this rebuilt one https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xpathselect/1.4+15.10.20150817.1-0ubuntu1
<Laney> only once I did a rebuild of autopilot-gtk did it work again
<Mirv> riiight, so that's what we tested locally, rebuilding autopilot-gtk. that worked with that ^ and didn't without
<Laney> if you rebuild ap-gtk then you resolve the abi breakage of course
<Laney> nuclearbob: are you an autopilot person btw?
<nuclearbob> Laney: yeah
<Laney> if so, is there a standard workaround for missing Eventually(raises(...?
<Laney> I want to fix https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-wily/wily/amd64/a/autopilot-gtk/20150819_132411@/log.gz
<Laney> I can instead make this test wait for 'visible = False' on the dialog
<Laney> oh, veebers fixed this
<Laney> not sure I believe that fix
 * Laney experiments
<mandel> jibel, sil2100 I need to request a silo for pulse and kenvandine will do the dput, is that ok with you?
<sil2100> mandel: sure :)
<jibel> mandel, that's fine
<mandel> sil2100, he, I think I'm outdated.. we don't longer have a spreadsheet, is that correct?
<sil2100> mandel: yeah, there's the requests site :)
<sil2100> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com
<Laney> nuclearbob: can you check https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/autopilot-gtk/tests-wait-not-visible/+merge/268928 for me please?
<nuclearbob> Laney: I'll take a look
<Laney> thanks
<mandel> sil2100, let me know if I screw it up :-/
<mandel> sil2100, but I think I requested it correctly
<sil2100> mandel: you can now assign it yourself too :)
<sil2100> mandel: just press 'Assign'
<nuclearbob> Laney: that looks reasonable to me
<Laney> nuclearbob: ok, I think it supersedes https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/autopilot-gtk/fix-failing-mouse-test_1483815/+merge/268869
<Laney> would like to upload this with the new xpathselect
<Laney> and abandon the silo 041
<nuclearbob> Laney: that makes sense to me
<Laney> cool, thanks, will pull the right levers then
<nuclearbob> awesome!
<Laney> oh man, xpathselect got an empty changelog
 * Laney cries
<Laney> wait
<Laney> it didn't get my change?
<Trevinho> Laney: in what silo was supposed to be? Since I don't see it in landing-019
<Laney> 019
<Laney> Mirv: can you help?
<Trevinho> mh, I don't see the MP listed there
<Laney> I edited on the requests thing
<Laney> is there another step?
<Laney> do I need to 'assign' again?
<sil2100> Laney: did you add/modify the merges you want to build?
<sil2100> I mean, the links? In that case you need to reconfigure through the Assign button
<sil2100> But not if you only pushed code changes to the branches
<sil2100> Any change in the request itself requires an reconfigure, besides the Testing status of course
<Laney> I changed the list of merges yes
<Laney> ok, and do I have to unmangle the MERGE_PROPOSALS thing?
<sil2100> No no
<sil2100> It's being done by the train itself... there are some bugs in various places that make the fields urlencoded, so robru is decoding those on the train side
<Laney> so I can just press Build and leave it encoded
<sil2100> Yep
<Laney> let me try this then
<Laney> seems to be understanding it
<Laney> yes, and now it gets the right one
<Laney> thanks sil2100!
<sil2100> \o/
 * Laney gets to wait for build+publish again
<sil2100> yw!
<sil2100> mandel: ...ok, I'll assign the silo for you in this case
<sil2100> kenvandine: could you upload the pulseaudio packages to ubuntu/landing-028 for mandel ?
<kenvandine> sil2100, yes, doing it now
<kenvandine> just building sources
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks!
<mandel> kenvandine, sil2100 \o/
<sil2100> mandel: just remember that with the new CI Train requests you can assign your own silos basically
<kenvandine> mandel, sil2100: uploaded and it's building now
<mandel> sil2100, can I?? cojonudo
<jibel> mandel, does the silo includes the fix for the timeout too?
<Trevinho> Laney: I still don't see your branch listed...
<nuclearbob> cihelp: I'm looking for the jenkins instance that runs ubiquity tests. Maybe plars knows where that is?
<Laney> listed where/
<elopio> rvr: approved
<mandel> jibel, no, that will be the next step, is a little more complicated, I'm getting the review for that patch and will get to that one
<rvr> elopio: Thanks!
<plars> nuclearbob: yeah, I know where it is, but you can't get to it very easily directly
<plars> nuclearbob: the results should be mirrored on jenkins.ubuntu.com though, but afaik it's been a failing test since before we set it up
<nuclearbob> plars: if there's information on how to get to it, whether indirectly or in a difficult manner, I can probably deal with that. I'm used to arcane access methods from my last job
<nuclearbob> plars: yeah, I'd like to make it not a failing test anymore
<plars> nuclearbob: awesome
<kenvandine> bzoltan_, silo 41 is not happy
<bzoltan_> kenvandine:  I know
<kenvandine> bzoltan_, ok... just making sure :)
<bzoltan_> kenvandine: I wonder where the citrain got the idea of  doing that...
<bzoltan_> kenvandine:  LOL... citrain does things differently when it is doing doal landing :) single vivid landing messed up the versioning... dual seem to work fine. Strange beast...
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> jibel, rvr, ogra_, popey: let's skip the meeting today, we have a blocker sync up at the same time with pmcgowan
<rvr> sil2100: Ack
<ogra_> +1
<sil2100> robru: hey! We'll be skipping the landing meeting, I'll update you on the status through e-mail
<bzoltan_> sil2100: jibel: btw, the warning opting UITK fix is being processed in the silo41 ... Hopefully I can validate it during the night
<jibel> bzoltan_, it must land before that, we'll retest the image tonight.
<bzoltan_> jibel: I do it as fast as possible. The build need to be done :) first. I promise I will not EOD before the slo41 is tested from the UITK side.
<jibel> bzoltan_, np thanks. We all do our best for the best OTA :)
<bzoltan_> jibel:  :) that is something I am sure about.... also the silo9 has the emulator fix... at least the UITK part of it.
<jibel> bzoltan_, yeah but we wanted to test 25 and 33 with 9 and there are still issues
<jibel> bzoltan_, we'll land the 3 silos together
<bzoltan_> jibel: Yes, that is how I understood that. Please tell me if you need anything from me
<Laney> Trevinho: can I do a unity rebuild in that silo?
<Trevinho> Laney: sure, it's just that one build has been landed in distro (not sure if that counts)...
<Laney> oh, no, you have a hardcoded depends
<Trevinho> yeah, that's because it's not a real code dependency...
<Trevinho> want me to prepare a branch fixing it or you care about that?
<Laney> Trevinho: https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/unity/xpathselect-v5/+merge/268939
<Trevinho> done
<Laney> thx
<robru> bzoltan_: nothing strange about that. You simply are not allowed to go backwards in your versioning, so if you release to wily, you cannot later release to vivid without branching your trunk for vivid. That has always been the case. But dual silos are a special case that tack vivid on top so it gets through.
<bzoltan_> robru:  precisely :) so the trunk gets 15.10 but vivid is on 15.04 ... so when I tried to single land the to vivid the train freaked out :) now it is better
<robru> Laney: i have a fix for the empty changelog thing that I'll roll out shortly
<robru> bzoltan_: yeah
<Laney> robru: In this case I had built the wrong branch anyway :)
<robru> Laney: true, but soon it'll say "no change rebuild" rather than having a changelog with an empty bullet point ;-)
<robru> slangasek: sil2100: are we on for the meeting in ~1 hour? I'd like to talk to slangasek even if sil2100 can't make it
<slangasek> robru: yes
<robru> great
<sil2100> Sure
<Laney> Bah
<Laney> I don't know why that happened - I merged the proposed branch into mine
<Laney> It doesn't appear in https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-1-build/205/console
<Laney> but https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/5899/console shows that I reconfigured it
<Laney> nuclearbob: any chance you can check the test failures https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/autopilot-qt/no-hardcode-xpathselect/+merge/268943 - or ask whoever might know about them?
<nuclearbob> Laney: I'
<nuclearbob> ll take a look
<Laney> thanks
<Laney> I've got to go but I'll look again in the morning and try to shove the rest of it through
<Laney> see you!
<nuclearbob> all right!
<robru> Laney: what doesn't appear?
<robru> Laney: did you perhaps reconfigure while the build job was still running? the silo config is a file on a disk that also lives in memory of the any running jobs, so it's possible you reconfigured while a build was still going and then when the build completed it saved the old config without your changes.
<robru> Laney: which is the only explanation I can think of because indeed your prepare job shows your MPs but the silo dashboard doesn't show your MPs at all.
<rvr> jibel: bzoltan_: Approving silo 41
<bzoltan_> rvr:  nice .. i have the logs from the UITK too
<rvr> bzoltan_: Is all right?
<bzoltan_> rvr: I have not seen any unusual
<robru> mandel: hiya, what's going on with https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/dashboard.html#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-007 ? Silo has been ready to build since July 31st, was never built, no packages in PPA.
<rvr> bzoltan_: To me is a go, then
<bzoltan_> rvr: \o/
<rvr> bzoltan_: I checked deprecation warnings in gallery app and unity8, and they were gone with the silo.
<bzoltan_> rvr:  Yeps :) That is the point of this fix
<rvr> bzoltan_: Also did some exploratory testing and everything seems to be fine.
<rvr> bzoltan_: Approved
<robru> michi: sil2100: slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1488211
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1488211 in CI Train [cu2d] "Train should clean source tree before building." [Undecided,Triaged]
<robru> sil2100: slangasek: also https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1488213
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1488213 in CI Train [cu2d] "Train should reconfigure at the start of every build job." [Undecided,Triaged]
<robru> ok I'm off for lunch, bbl
<sil2100> jibel, robru, john-mcaleely: I need to AFK now, I'll be back in around 2-3 hours
<sil2100> o/
<davmor2> noooooooo so close to finishing too
<robru> davmor2: alright, so should I publish 25, 33, and 9 all together then? not sure how you managed to coordinate 3 silos together, jeez ;-)
<davmor2> robru: manually hacking the crap out of the upgrade system and dist-upgrading :(  not a fun day :)  But got there in the end the 3 combined give us a functional (not perfect) emulator but at least it is running :)
<robru> davmor2: cool, thanks for your efforts
<robru> will publish
<kenvandine> bzoltan_, now that silo 9 was published, 41 is dirty
<kenvandine> :(
<kenvandine> bzoltan_, but silo 9 needs merging before 41 can be rebuilt, so i guess we are in a holding pattern
<michi> robru: Thanks heaps!
<robru> michi: you're welcome
<michi> That’s awesome!
<michi> So, by the looks of things, I don’t need to do anything extra. It should just start working once your change lands.
<michi> (Need to make sure that my script actually does the right things, of course.)
<robru> michi: it was easier than i thought. Fortunately an the dark magic is in your packaging and the train side stays innocent enough just running a cleaning of the package
<michi> Yes, people will soon have to refer to me as the Dark Lord...
<robru> michi: yep should land shortly, i asked slangasek to review, shouldn't take long
<michi> This is very cool.
<michi> Thanks again!
<michi> I’ll report back once I kick another bulid of the silo.
<michi> It should behave differently then.
<robru> michi: you're welcome! Hopefully this reduces the workload for you a lot ;-)
<michi> Man, if this works, it’ll make a big difference.
<michi> I owe you a beer at the next sprint!
<robru> Haha for sure
<kenvandine> bzoltan_, we merged 9 and kicked a 41 rebuild
<sil2100> mandel, kenvandine, robru, jibel: did the pulseaudio translation thing land?
<kenvandine> sil2100, no...
<robru> sil2100: I have no knowledge of this
<kenvandine> mandel is still working on it
<kenvandine> he's iterating on the patch now, it's in silo 9
<sil2100> I thought the idea was to split it into 2 silos
<kenvandine> but will have another iteration
<kenvandine> i don't know about that
<sil2100> Like, one for translations, one for the bugfix
<sil2100> That's what I heard from pmcgowan on the meeting we had
<sil2100> Damn...
<mandel> sil2100, bug fix, we do have a small patch for the translation that is separated
<kenvandine> not in  a separate silo
<mandel> sil2100, but the translation is "minor" compared with the security implcations
<kenvandine> sil2100, the problem with separate landings is we'll need to rebuild the second one after the first one is published
<mandel> correct
<kenvandine> so imo, since we are blocking on the bug fix, we just keep them together
<sil2100> Right, but we need to give time translation admins to approve new translations
<mandel> kenvandine, sil2100 if I see that fixing the trust store + system settings is really hard, we can land the translation and interate over the other bug fix
<kenvandine> it'll speedd up landing
<sil2100> Once those get imported
<kenvandine> mandel, nothing needs to be fixed in settings
<sil2100> I was supposed to build a new image with translations now, but it seems that's not possible
<sil2100> jibel: ^
<kenvandine> it's just showing what's stored in the trust db
<mandel> kenvandine, yes, I ment, make sure that the stored app armor profile is correct
<kenvandine> mandel, so when you fix that, settings is good
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> yeah
<mandel> kenvandine, I mentioned settings as a reference to the bug
<mandel> kenvandine, we also have timeout issues
<mandel> fun fun fun
 * mandel is master of the "fun" projects
<kenvandine> sil2100, maybe upload the template from the silo build?
<kenvandine> manually
<sil2100> I have no power to do so sadly
<sil2100> Not enough permissions
<kenvandine> me either
<kenvandine> sil2100, seb128 has powers to do that
<sil2100> I see the emulator fixes landed to the overlay as well... I thought we decided not to land those before we have all blockers for OTA-6 out of the way
<kenvandine> no idea, i was surprised
<kenvandine> but i rebuilt silo 41 after merging that
<sil2100> Now I'll have to include it along with the UITK blocker fix ;/
<kenvandine> we decided to force merging 9
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> but only after we say it was published
<sil2100> That was the right thing to do
<kenvandine> yeah, kgunn and i discussed it
<sil2100> Still, publishing it was not the right thing to do IMO
<kenvandine> didn't want that to sit until morning
<kenvandine> not sure who did that
<kenvandine> 41 was verified by qa already
<kenvandine> i wanted that in!
<seb128> kenvandine, what power do you need?
<kenvandine> that's breaking the settings CI :)
<sil2100> QA had to sign it off, I thought they would have waited with switching it on bileto
<kenvandine> seb128, uploading a template manually
<kenvandine> sil2100, right?  upload the fixed template in silo 9 manually to wily, right?
<kenvandine> pulseaudio template
<sil2100> kenvandine: to ubuntu-rtm/15.04
<kenvandine> so the translators can get started on it
<kenvandine> or that
<seb128> kenvandine, can do if you want
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> let me get you the template
<seb128> thanks
<sil2100> bzoltan_: hey! https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/optInDeprecationWarningsTrunk/+merge/268909 is unapproved
<sil2100> seb128: thanks!
<sil2100> This should give translators some time to get things done
<sil2100> kenvandine: did you give seb128 the pot file?
<kenvandine> not yet
<kenvandine> i think something's wrong here
<kenvandine> mandel, ping
<mandel> kenvandine, yes?
<kenvandine>     bool result = pa_trust_store_check(pc->userdata->ts, pc->appname, pc->uid, pc->pid,
<kenvandine>         "%1% wants to record audio.");
<kenvandine> is that what should get translated?
<kenvandine> mandel, there are no strings from that file in the generated pot file
<mandel> kenvandine, yes it should, I'll update that
<kenvandine> and if that's the string, it's not getting picked up
<seb128> of course it's not, it's not under _() or any equivalent
<kenvandine> mandel, so a new 0416 patch?
<mandel> kenvandine, correct
<kenvandine> seb128, exactly :)
<mandel> kenvandine, but let me first test the silo 09
<kenvandine> mandel, i have a fix already
<mandel> kenvandine, awesome, thx.. I've got the trust store working again and getting the logs
<kenvandine> seb128, http://people.canonical.com/~kenvandine/pulseaudio.pot
<seb128> kenvandine, to what serie do you need that?
<kenvandine> ubuntu-rtm/15.04
<seb128> hum
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/pulseaudio
<seb128> no template there atm
<seb128> that feels wrong?
<sil2100> The templates need approval, no one approved them it seems
<sil2100> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/pulseaudio/+imports
<seb128> right, but where are we taking our export from then atm?
<seb128> or at we shipping no pulseaudio translations?
<sil2100> From vivid IIRC, pitti merged vivid and the overlay for the langpack-o-matic upload
<sil2100> Since that's basically what we should be doing
<michi> trainguards: I need QA for silo 11. Could someone help with that please?
<seb128> k, translations approved and new template uploaded
<sil2100> seb128: \o/ thanks!
<kenvandine> mandel, i  had to refresh the patches
 * sil2100 hugs seb128 
<kenvandine> see your email
<seb128> yw
<sil2100> Isn't it late for you as well?
<kenvandine> so it includes the i18n stuff in the first patch
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> hug to kenvandine as well for working on those issues
<robru> michi: you are in the queue: https://trello.com/c/iwFs6IHg/2212-204-ubuntu-landing-011-persistent-cache-cpp-michi
 * sil2100 hugs kenvandine too
<kenvandine> :)
<michi> robru: Cool, thank you!
 * sil2100 preps the e-mail to the translators
<kenvandine> mandel, it did cause a conflict in the 0417 branch
<kenvandine> mandel, because i wanted to keep the i18n change along with the POTFILES.in fix
<robru> michi: you're welcome. how's silo 10 going? I'm ready to test it in staging
<michi> robru: Trying to figure out how to merge it correctly.
<kenvandine> mandel, can you please rebase your 0417 patch over my refreshed one?
<robru> fun times
<kenvandine> i know that a pita with quilt
<michi> When I merged trunk into my branch, I didn’t get an merge conflicts.
<mandel> kenvandine, don't worry, is not such a huge PITA
<mandel> kenvandine, I'll do that
<michi> do you have a link to the actual conflict it reported?
<kenvandine> mandel, thx
<mandel> kenvandine, nah, thx for taking a look at the translations
<kenvandine> no worries
<kenvandine> that was an easy fix :)
<seb128> kenvandine, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/pulseaudio/+pots/pulseaudio/fr/167/+translate
<seb128> there you go ;-)
<kenvandine> seb128, thx!
<seb128> yw!
<kenvandine> sil2100, ^^ there you go :)
<kenvandine> see how i passed that buck to seb128?
<kenvandine> :-D
<seb128> lol
<seb128> cross team work!
<seb128> ;-)
<kenvandine> indeed :)
<sil2100> Thanks guys, I sent out a request to translators :)
<sil2100> Anyway, I guess I go take a shower and sleep, see you tomorrow o.
<sil2100> o/
<michi> robru: Just pushed the branch with the conflict resolved.
<robru> michi: great
<michi> building with bzr bd locally now to see whether at least that much works.
<michi> robru: At what stage and by what tool is the changelog parsing done?
<robru> michi: https://ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-008-1-build/2/console running your build in staging here, we'll see what happens!
<michi> It looks like that’s where the version number comes from for the build
<robru> michi: what do you mean by changelog parsing?
<michi> So, very early during the build, before any of the debian/rules targets runs, something decides what the version number is.
<robru> michi: are you talking about the version number that the train generates and then puts into the changelog?
<michi> Yes
<robru> michi: yeah
<michi> So, I need different numbers here, it seems, for vivid and wily.
<michi> 0.6.x for vivid, and 1.0.x for wily
<robru> michi: uh
<robru> michi: no
<michi> If that is used just temporarily for the build, I’m cool with that.
<michi> As long as the packages that get built have the right version in the end.
<robru> michi: the train will already generate different versions for vivid and wily, but it can't handle different upstream versions for that
<michi> I’m sorry, you lost me there.
<michi> So, the goal here is that, for vivid, we need packages with a 0.6.x version number and, for wily, with a 1.0.x version number.
<robru> michi: the train will generate upstream+15.10.YYYYMMDD for the wily version, and then the vivid version will get upstream+15.04.YYYYMMDD when that is uploaded. you can't force your own version number there
<michi> So, how can I force different package names for vivid and wily?
<robru> michi: when the train runs the clean target, your script will run that generates your control file.
<robru> michi: you can't have different version numbers though, the train picks your version numbers for you.
<robru> michi: you better just use 1.0.x and then when you're setting your dependencies, they go like "<1.0.0+15.04" for vivid and ">1.0.0+15.10" for wily
<michi> sec phone…
<robru> michi: it has to be the same upstream version because you're building from the same source tree... I don't think it's a good idea to have different numbers representing the same codebase.
<michi> Hmmm...
<michi> OK
<robru> michi: also I'm seeing this in the build log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12188664/ so you probably need to add a build-dep on lsb-release
<michi> Let me see how the build goes. There iare obviouslly things I don’t undestand yet.
<michi> Ah, cool
<michi> Do you happen to know what package that’s in?
<michi> Never mind, I’ll find it.
<robru> michi: lsb-release ;-)
<michi> Oh.
<michi> For once, the package matches the command.
<michi> :)
<robru> yeah, we need more of those
<michi> Of course, it would have been even more excellent to call it “lsb_release” instead of “lsb-release” :(
<robru> michi: underscore is illegal in debian package names because of reasons. so better if the command was "lsb-release"
<michi> Or that, yes
<michi> robru: Just pushed again with lsb-release added to the build deps. Also fixed a problem in the symbols file.
<robru> michi: great, will retry in a sec, just working on something on my end as well
<michi> Sure, no rush!
<robru> michi: here we gooooo! https://ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-008-1-build/3/console
<michi> Watching...
<robru> oh god, that dch list
<robru> michi: I need you to tag a revision to prevent that happening...
<michi> What do I need to do?
<robru> michi: I dunno how you guys do releases, but I need you to find the most recent revision in your merge target that represents something that's actually released in ubuntu, and then 'bzr tag' it with the released ubuntu version number.
<robru> michi: that'll stop it from trying to generate a changelog that goes all the way back to the beginning of the known universe.
<michi> Looking...
<robru> michi: when the train generates changelogs it goes back through the commit history until it finds a tagged commit (any tag at all really, doesn't matter what version number), so it looks like you guys never used tags so it's trying to make a changelog entry with every commit ever.
<michi> Yes, I don’t think we use tags.
<michi> So, on vivid, the latest released version would be 0.6.19+15.10.20150724.3-0ubuntu1
<robru> michi: so if you could do something like "bzr tag 1.0.0+15.10.20150821.3-0ubuntu1 -r 621" and then push that tag to trunk
<michi> On wily, it’ll be different
<robru> michi: yeah wily is better for dual silos
<michi> Following your advice… :)
<robru> michi: and make sure that tag gets into ~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/devel
<michi> If we manage to merge this branch of mine, that’ll happen automatically, won’t it?
<michi> The tag should be merged with the branch, or do I have that wrong?
<michi> robru: Where did you get the 621 revision from?
<michi> In my branch, the latest one is in the 3-hundreds...
<robru> michi: I was looking here: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/devel and 621 says 'merged trunk', when I clicked through to see 621 it shows debian/changelog change with a version number mentioned.
<michi> OK, double-checking...
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-25
<michi> robru: So, in my branch, the latest released version corresponds to revision 342
<michi> The revisions on trunk and devel are not the same.
<robru> michi: right, but this is going by devel because your MP targets devel.
<michi> Because we use devel as a staging branch, bundling several changes, and then bulk-merge to trunk.
<robru> michi: unless you want to make a different MP that targets trunk?
<michi> Right, so I tried to tag my branch with 342
<michi> bzr tag 1.0.0+15.10.20150821.3-0ubuntu1 -r 342
<michi> bzr: ERROR: Tag 1.0.0+15.10.20150821.3-0ubuntu1 already exists.
<robru> michi: can you show me the output of 'bzr tags' please?
<michi> Sec
<michi> Here are the last few: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12188812/
<michi> So, I guess I need to use the final one?
<michi> No, because that one’s there already.
<robru> michi: were those already there? I don't understand why there aren't any on your devel branch
<robru> and why the train would grab every commit ever.
<michi> Let me check the tags on the devel branch. The ones I pasted are from the single-tree MR.
<michi> These are on the devel branch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12188826/
<robru> michi: I don't understand how you got up to 621 revisions when the tag for r163 is dated a few days ago
<robru> michi: anyway whatever
<michi> I don’t get that either.
<michi> But I don’t know how to fix the dch problem now.
<robru> michi: I'm seeing http://paste.ubuntu.com/12188840/ in the log, maybe your build depends aren't quite right yet?
<robru> slangasek: do you have any reccomendations for doing series detection? lsb is giving us some hassle ^
<michi> robru: Oh, I get it :-(
<michi> I added the build dep to control.in.
<michi> But, of course, it uses control initially.
<robru> oh haha
<robru> yeah
<michi> Not lsb_release’s fault
<michi> I’ll do another push
<michi> robru: done
<robru> michi: ok one more go: https://ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-008-1-build/4/console
<michi> Something is definitely fishy with those revision numbers.
<michi> I’m seeing 625
<michi> In the devel tree, the latest revision is 624, as you’d expect.
<michi> But bzr tags on the devel tree shows 163 as the last one
<robru> michi: it must be that you do that much extra devel on the devel branch and then only merge occaisionally into trunk or something
<michi> Yes, that’s something we definitely do a lot.
<robru> michi: still seeing "No lsb modules..."
<michi> Shit
<michi> I definitely added lsb-release to the build deps in control.
<michi> Hmmm… From the log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12188826/
<michi> Sorry, wrong link
<robru> michi: although actually hmmm. it might be working, that error might be a red herring
<michi> Yes
<michi> make[1]: Entering directory '/var/lib/jenkins/silos/ubuntu/landing-008/unity-scopes-api_+vivid'
<michi> gen-debian-files: running lsb_release -a
<michi> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<michi> Description:	Ubuntu 15.04
<michi> Release:	15.04
<michi> Codename:	vivid
<michi> dh_auto_clean
<robru> michi: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-staging-area/+archive/ubuntu/landing-008/+sourcepub/5325235/+listing-archive-extra scroll to the bottom here, are those the correct binary package names?
<michi> Is this vivid or wily?
<robru> michi: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-staging-area/+archive/ubuntu/landing-008/+build/7833477 oh you're depwaiting in vivid.
<michi> For vivid, this looks right
<michi> Sorry, for *wily* this looks right.
<robru> michi: right, that one is wily
<robru> michi: the vivid one didn't built
<michi> :(
<michi> How come we need to wait here?
<michi> Ah, OK, one of our build deps is currently being built.
<robru> michi: no, not "waiting". "depwaiting". it means dependencies aren't available: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-staging-area/+archive/ubuntu/landing-008/+build/7833477
<michi> right. OK, that should be resolved in a few minutes, I would think?
<robru> michi: no? why would you think that?
<michi> Isn’t it building right now?
<robru> michi: I'm not aware of anybody building libnet-cpp-dev anywhere
<michi> https://launchpad.net/builders/lgw01-51
<michi> Started 4 minutes ago
<michi> That page is linked to from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-staging-area/+archive/ubuntu/landing-008/+build/7833477
<robru> michi: i don't see libnet-cpp-dev on that page?
<michi> This is very strange.
<michi> Check the second link I just pasted.
<michi> It says that we are waiting for libnet-cpp-dev
<michi> then follow the lgw01-51 link
<robru> michi: the last link you pasted says the build is depwait, which is for the most part a failure mode. the builder you linked to is building emacs-snapshot of all things.
<michi> Yes. Now why is that linked to from the page that says scopes-api is waiting on netcpp?
<robru> michi: because the version of netcpp that you want is not available in vivid.
<robru> michi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/net-cpp vivid has 1.1
<robru> michi: your deps say ">= 1.2"
<michi> Ah...
<robru> michi: depwait means "this has failed and here's why"
<robru> nobody is building netcpp
<michi> More conflicts between control and control.in, sigh...
<michi> So, for vivid, the build deps are less stringent.
<robru> michi: well, then you can update your control hackery to make it say >= 1.1 in vivid and >= 1.2 in wily
<michi> robru: yes
<michi> Except that we need to get the build-deps from control *before* it is generated, no?
<robru> hmmm
<michi> Or would it be good enough to generate the build-deps from the clean target
<michi> If so, that’s not a problem.
<robru> michi: no slangasek told me that the build deps are expected to be installed before you run the clean target.
<michi> Sigh...
<michi> Looks like I’m stuck again then
<michi> Because we need different versions for some build deps on wily and vivid
<michi> Hmmm...
<michi> So, the solution would be to write control such it mentions the least-stringent build dep.
<michi> Then, on wily, when the actual build dep is installed,
<robru> michi: yeah I was just going to say
<michi> it’ll pull the latest anyway.
<slangasek> different versions of build-deps?
<michi> slangasek: it seems so.
<robru> michi: probably make the official control have >= 1.1 but then when wily generates it it can change to 1.2 later
<slangasek> why? that's far from what I discussed with robru
<michi> I don’t know right now.
<robru> yeah that does seem weird.
<michi> Need to check.
<robru> I don't know why the same codebase would have different build deps on different releases.
<michi> You’d think they should not differ because we are building the exact same code on vivid and wily
<michi> Exactly
<michi> this is probably some mistake that crept in somewhere.
<slangasek> right
<robru> michi: just set it to 1.1 then and see what happens.
<michi> Will try that, thanks.
<robru> slangasek: any thoughts on lsb release while you're around?
<slangasek> robru: what about it?
<michi> guess what?
<slangasek> I just checked gcc source and it looks for lsb_release -cs
<michi> There are *two* dependency lines for netcpp in control :(
<robru> slangasek: well in the hangout you said something like "lsb_release isn't what I'd use but it's ok" and I don't even know what other options are available
<robru> michi: I don't understand the problem? just set them both to 1.1?
<slangasek> robru: turns out lsb_release is what everyone's using ;)
<robru> heh
<michi> robru: Well, there should be only one, for starters.
<robru> michi: not necessarily? could have one as a build dep and one as a runtime dep. but I don't really know it well enough to say
<michi> I would have thought it doesn’t make sense to list the same package with different versions in the *same* stanza
<michi> The build deps for unity-scopes-api listed netcpp twice, with different version numbers
<robru> michi: well yeah, that doesn't make sense. why can't you just set them both to 1.1?
<robru> or just only have one...
<michi> I’ve deleted the 1.2 one
<michi> Yes. I mean, if two are better than one, three must be better than two? ;)
<robru> michi: sorry I didn't realize you meant in the same stanza at first
<robru> michi: also maybe use 'wrap-and-sort -a -t', it'll alphabetize your deps so that duplicate ones will be side by side, more obvious.
<michi> Can hardly blame you, because that’s not supposed to happen :)
<michi> You need to tell that to some of colleagues ;)
<robru> michi: I'm a huge fan of wrap-and-sort but a lot of people don't like the noisy diff that you get the first time you use it as it shuffles everything around.
<robru> michi: but since you're making a huge diff anyway, seems like a good time to throw that in there...
<michi> Absolutely!
<robru> michi: lol you should just call wrap-and-sort in your override_dh_auto_clean :-D
<michi> :)
<michi> robru: Just pushed again
<michi> There is one more thing that’s wrong:
<robru> oh?
<michi> The conflicts section needs to list unity-scopes3 for wily, but not for vivid.
<michi> But that’s just more hackery in my script.
<michi> Without this, I think it’ll fail during a dist-upgrade from vivid to wily
<slangasek> why are you overriding dh_auto_clean?
<michi> slangasek: Because Didier told me to :)
<robru> slangasek: that's how he calls is control-generating script
<slangasek> hmm
<robru> slangasek: I thought this is what we talked about in the meeting this morning?
<slangasek> robru: I never said "auto_clean", I said "clean"
<slangasek> this should probably be directly as part of a clean: target
<michi> slangasek: Can you help me here and tell me what I should be doing instead? I’m a debian virgin :(
<robru> slangasek: the train calls "clean" which calls "dh clean" which calls override_dh_auto_clean
<slangasek> 'dh clean' calls a lot of things; this doesn't make override_dh_auto_clean the right place to encode this.
<robru> slangasek: also his rules are legit, he passes through to the stock dh_auto_clean
<robru> slangasek: oh I didn't think anything of it
<slangasek> the meaning of 'dh_auto_clean' is 'run the upstream clean target to clean the source tree of build artifacts"
<slangasek> s/"/'/
<robru> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/unity-scopes-api/single-tree/+merge/268433 line 2161 of the diff if you want to comment
<robru> michi: https://ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-008-1-build/5/console started
<michi> Thanks. Watching with baited breath...
<robru> slangasek: I'm not sure what other things 'dh clean' runs that would be sooner/more relevant
<slangasek> well, what I was saying is that I thought it would be better as a clean: target
<slangasek> however 'dh clean --no-act' tells me I'm wrong
<slangasek> let's stick with override_dh_auto_clean for now
<robru> ok
<robru> michi: ok well we're past the depwait at least, now the real question is whether or not the builds succeed
<robru> with the right binary package names
<michi> robru: Yes. I know it works on wily at least.
<michi> Not that this helps if it doesn’t on vivid...
<robru> michi: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/215463338/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.unity-scopes-api_1.0.1%2B15.04.20150825.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz build failed in vivid, looks like you're missing a dependency.
<michi> Looking, thanks!
<robru> michi: ok I just went live with the train changes so you should be able to do builds in silo 10 from here on out
<michi> Sweet.
<michi> So, looks like there is another dep on netcpp 1.2 kicking around somewhere.
<michi> Yes.
<michi> Hmmm… I don’t know what happened there.
<michi> How could this have ever built on vivid?
<robru> michi: well, depends what you mean. if the debian/ package was depending on 1.2 it would have depwaited again. the fact that it built but failed implies that you really do need netcpp 1.2
<michi> But, we’ve been building just fine for vivid and wily for ages.
<robru> michi: I dunno man it's your thing ;-)
<michi> But vivid doesn’t *have* 1.2
<michi> robru: Too bloody right :)
<michi> It’s not your problem, I know.
<michi> I’ll check our respective trees...
<robru> michi: heh, here to help of course, but yeah I don't know why how it used to work on vivid.
<michi> I’ll check and see where and why this was changed.
<robru> michi: backporting 1.2 to vivid (at least for the overlay PPA) is probably an option if it's too difficult to make your code build with 1.1
<michi> I think I know.
<michi> Maybe.
<michi> I suspect that 1.2 is only in the overlay ppa
<robru> michi: indeed
<robru> michi: ohhhhhhh
<robru> I see
<michi> Well...
<robru> michi: it's because the staging area doesn't have access to the production overlay ppa, it has a separate overlay ppa that doesn't have any packages in it
<robru> michi: so this should Just Work if you trigger a build in production silo 10.
<michi> Aha.
<michi> Yes
<robru> because the production silos include the overlay ppa
<michi> And I need to change all the 1.1 deps to 1.2
<michi> right
<robru> yeah
<michi> Phew!
<robru> hehe. "backporting 1.2 is an option", except you already did that ;-)
<michi> OK, about to kick the silo 10 build. Fingers crossed...
<robru> michi: oh, what are you doing with 0replaceme?
<michi> These are new symbols that were added by Pawel just recently.
<michi> In the merge that was missing earlier.
<michi> My branch was behind reality because Pawel merged something recently
<robru> michi: but what is this tools/symbol_diff.in script doing?
<michi> We use that script to help us keep the symbols file up to date.
<michi> Among other things, it does a sort :)
<michi> So the symbols file is in alphabetical order.
<michi> So, if a build reports a problem with the symbols file, you run that tool.
<michi> the tool generates a diff from the old and new symbols file.
<robru> michi: oh ok. sorry I thought you were doing some magic with 0replaceme that was going to conflict with train magic, didn't realize you were *using* the train magic.
<michi> If the diff looks good, you can then just patch the tree with it to bring the symbols file up to date.
<michi> See the instructions in HACKING :)
<michi> Yeah.
<michi> The symbols file is the bane of our lives.
<michi> It’s totally unsuitable for C++, unfortunately.
<michi> It just creates a lot of maintenance work, and gives us very little protection against ABI breaks in return.
<michi> It’s the wrong tool for the job.
<michi> My next job is to come with something to automate abi-compliance-checker, which does a *far* better job at ferreting out ABI breaks.
<robru> michi: ah, interesting. I know remarkably little about C/C++
<robru> michi: was gonna say "but ABI breaks!", didn't know it doesn't work for C++
<michi> robru: Even for C, the symbols file is extermely poor assurance against ABI breaks.
<robru> really?
<michi> Yes.
<michi> There are dozens of ways you can break the ABI without it ever showing up the symbols file.
<michi> For example:
<robru> huh
<michi> Change the return type of a function.
<michi> Add a member to a struct.
<michi> Change the order of members of a struct.
<michi> Add an enumerator to an enumeration.
<michi> Or change the order of enumerators.
<michi> Change a #define.
<robru> wow I had no idea
<michi> Change the order of parameters of a function call, or change the type of any of the parameters.
<michi> None of these things (in C) affect the symbols.
<michi> With C++, it’s a little better, because parameter types are part of the mangled symbo.
<michi> symbol.
<robru> slangasek: ^ can you comment on this? why do we fuss over symbols files if they don't guarantee the whole ABI?
<michi> But none of the other things I listed will be caught.
<michi> the point of symbols files isn’t to establish whether the ABI was broken, although that is what people keep saying.
<michi> They are wrong.
<robru> heh
<slangasek> no, that is exactly the purpose of symbols files
<michi> the point of the symbols file is to record at which revision level each symbol was first added to the library.
<slangasek> they aren't a complete solution for this
<michi> slangasek: They don’t do it though.
<michi> They miss so many things it’s not funny
<michi> It is a completely and utterly inadequate check for ABI compliance.
<slangasek> they *catch* so many things it's not funny
<michi> That’s not good enough.
<michi> We shouldn’t be focusing on the things it catches, but the ones it misses.
<michi> abi-compliance-checker makes none of those mistakes.
<slangasek> michi: your diff doesn't show abi-compliance-checker being used at package build time
<michi> As far as I can see, the point of the symbols file is to record when each symbol was first added.
<slangasek> is it?
<robru> slangasek: not yet, he said that was the next thing he'd work on fixing
<slangasek> ok
<michi> Then, by looking at all the symbols that are unresolved in a dependee, I can automatically work out what the minimum revision level is that the dependee needs to link with.
<michi> slangasek: acc reads the headers for the old and new version, and it reads the symbols for the new and old version.
<michi> It then does an in-depth analysis
<michi> It does a lot of very thorough stuff.
<michi> Like analyzing the inheritance tree.
<robru> michi: I'm a little bit concerned about the changelog here: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-010/+sourcepub/5325324/+listing-archive-extra it says it updated the symbols.in file rather than the symbols...
<michi> Checking for reordering of bases with multiple inheritance.
<michi> comparing vtbls
<michi> checking enumerators.
<michi> return types
<michi> etc, etc.
<michi> Looking...
<slangasek> michi: I'm very familiar with abi-compliance-checker - including how difficult it is to manipulate in practice.  If you're going to do the work to integrate it with your packages in a way that ensures ABI breakage will be caught at package build time and fail the build, I have no objections to this
<michi> slangasek: that’s the plan
<michi> Yes, agree, it’s cumbersome to use.
<michi> That’s what I’d like to improve.
<michi> but, if we get that to work, I think it would be a big win.
<slangasek> we currently require symbols files because it catches *most* ABI breakage; it's a minimum standard, not a mandatory interface
<michi> Much better assurance that we haven’t broken anything, and much less maintenance work.
 * slangasek nods
<michi> Yes.
<michi> But, frankly, we already have done things that technically have broken the ABI, but we’ve snuck it past the symbols file.
<michi> the symbols file just doesn’t make the grade for C++ especially.
<michi> There are *so* many more ways in C++ to break ABI than in C.
<michi> robru: I’m not sure what the train is trying to tell me here.
<robru> michi: yeah I'm just reading through the source code to figure it out myself, one sec
<michi> We don’t have a symbols file anymore.
<michi> Instead, we have symbols.in, which generates the symbols file.
<michi> That’s because the soversion needs be part of the name of the symbols file.
<robru> michi: I think it's ok. That changelog entry means "the train replaced 0replaceme with real version numbers in this file", I was worried it meant that it replaced it in your symbols.in instead of your symbols, but it does this before the package build so your symbols file generation magic should be running happily with the correct version number in the
<robru> symbols.in file...
<michi> Ah, OK
<michi> That’s as it should be.
<robru> michi: I was just surprised to see "symbols.in" in the changelog rather than "symbols"
<michi> Yeah
<michi> What I’m doing is a bit weird, I admit :)
<michi> thank gcc...
<michi> the problem really is that the gcc change has broken process left right and center.
<michi> Nothing we use was ever designed to cope with something like that.
<michi> Not debian, not citrain, not our build process
<robru> yeah this is a pretty massive migration
<robru> michi: what you're supposed to do is just only develop for wily and forget about vivid ;-)
<michi> tell that to someone who needs to support a phone...
<michi> doesn’t need to, I meant...
<robru> michi: phone? what phone?
<robru> michi: you mean like on the wall? ;-)
<michi> Let me check, see if I can find it...
<michi> there was something about a phone...
<robru> nah
<michi> So, I think the replaceme thing is fine.
<michi> debian puts the correct version there.
<michi> Then, when we back-merge from trunk onto devel after release, we pick up the right number.
<robru> michi: well this MP is targetting devel already, so you'll need to merge it to trunk manually at some point
<michi> Yes.
<michi> right.
<michi> Forgot.
<michi> That’s Pawel’s job :)
<robru> michi: can you confirm that these are the correct binary packge names for vivid? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-010/+build/7833612
<michi> At least for unity-scopes
<michi> Looking
<michi> :(
<michi> These all should have a 0.6.x version number :(
<robru> michi: and this one for wily? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-010/+build/7833605
<robru> no?
<michi> Aargh
<robru> michi: oh yeah, no, i told you the 0.6 thing isn't possible
<robru> just the package names
<michi> Hmmm...
<michi> So, the libunityscopes3 thing is fine.
<michi> Same with qt.
<michi> Now...
<michi> the dev package will have 1.0.1 on wily and vivid.
<robru> michi: seems a bit weird that vivid is "3" while wily is "1.0"
<michi> But the version following that will be different.
<michi> robru: the 3 is historical.
<robru> michi: yeah but it'll be 1.0.1+15.04 for vivid and 1.0.1+15.10 for wil
<michi> I got sick of meaning less sonames
<michi> Because when I see “3”, I have no bloody idea what release that corresponds to.
<michi> So, as of wily, we’ve aligned the soname with the release version.
<robru> ah ok
<michi> So, when I look at an so, I can immediately tell what release it belongs with.
<michi> So, the full package name then is different for vivid and wily.
<michi> because it mangles the release version intot he name
<michi> sweet, this looks really good!
<robru> michi: great
<michi> OK, so I’m not quite done yet with my branch.
<michi> I’ll set it to “QA needed”
<michi> Is that the right one?
<michi> Or QA required?
<michi> Anyway, once I have the final polish on it, I’ll put it through the normal process.
<robru> michi: it depends. what are you trying to do? submit it to qa?
<michi> No, not yet.
<michi> I’m still working on it.
<michi> There are a few more things I need to fix.
<michi> But this has validated the concept.
<robru> michi: then 'qa required'. and when youre ready, set it to 'ready for qa'
<michi> robru, thank you so much again. this was just bloody awesome. There is no way I could have done this without your help!
<robru> michi: you're welcome! glad it's saving you work, that's what I aim for, solve inefficiencies
<robru> I wonder how many other people will want to do something similar.
<michi> It sure as hell will make a big difference.
<michi> unity-api
<michi> unity-scopes-shell, probably
<michi> maybe unity8
<michi> Basically anything that builds a library that needs to work for both vivid and wily, if the library uses std::string or std::list anywhere in its interface.
<michi> That’s almost every C++ library/module we build
<michi> I think everyone has just gone and split their tree.
<michi> robru, slangasek: The symbols file strikes again
<michi> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/215466145/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.unity-scopes-api_1.0.1%2B15.04.20150825-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<michi> For some reason, only on Armhf
<robru> michi: uh
<robru> michi: i have no idea why that would fail on only armhf
<robru> michi: looks like some confusion between the wily and vivid versions in the symbols file...
<robru> michi: I'm not sure, but the way duals work is they build wily first, then copy the result and build it again for vivid. So probably your symbols script is tripping up on itself when it's run the second time in vivid, you have to make sure it does the right thing in vivid.
<robru> No wait, it copies before building
<robru> But it does copy after the 0replaceme magic happens
<michi> robru: if you are still around...
<michi> it appears the version that is substituted is wrong for some reason
<robru> michi: i wrote some messages an hour ago, did you see them?
<michi> Yes.
<michi> Sorry was AFK for a while
<michi> So, the original version is  1.0.1+15.10.20150825.1
<michi> All the symbol versions look like that.
<michi> But what it add is this: 1.0.1+15.04.20150825.1-0ubuntu1
<michi> Why  the ubuntu version at the end?
<michi> And only on Arm?
<robru> michi: that makes no sense, there's no code adding Ubuntu to the version only on arm
<michi> Right
<robru> michi: the train will put Ubuntu in the symbols version though, that should be the same on all arches
<michi> Normally, there is no ubuntu version in the symbols file.
<robru> michi: I'm not aware of any arch-specific code on the train, it should do everything the same on all arches
<michi> This is exceedingly strange.
<michi> It’s not Arm generally, only Armhf
<michi> The build succeeded on everything else.
<robru> michi: here is the code that handles merges: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/view/head:/citrain/recipes/merge.py#L56 this is what merges the branches and then updates the symbols, etc.
<robru> it's not too magical
<michi> Thanks!
<robru> michi: so that would be for the wily build. then the vivid build is copied from that here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/view/head:/citrain/recipes/secondary.py#L56
<michi> So, the symbols file munging for replaceme is done by some debian tool, right?
<michi> I wonder whether that tool is passed the wrong version number on Armhf for some reason
<robru> michi: nope, that's train specific magic
<robru> michi: that's done here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/view/head:/cupstream2distro/packagemanager.py#L193 and that's called from Merge.collect_phase (first link)
<michi> looking, thanks!
<robru> michi: so the fact that the version is wrong is understandable, because the way the train works for a dual silo is this: 1. merge the merges, 2. update the symbols files, 3. copy the wily package to be a vivid package, 4. munge the vivid version into the changelog, 5. build wily & vivid source packages in parallel
<michi> So, are you saying we are seeing this for Armhf only because of the order in which things finished happened to be this way?
<robru> michi: what I don't understand is why this is actually a problem, if the symbols file in vivid gives a wily version number. what is checking that, what is breaking on that?
<robru> michi: no I'm saying that this is absolutely the same, in python, on all arches. every build will have wily versions in the vivid symbols file
<michi> It fails the Armhf build
<michi> Aha
<michi> Well, we only have a symbols file for Vivid.
<michi> We don’t have one for Wily
<michi> The build failure is here, near the very end: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/215470204/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.unity-scopes-api_1.0.1%2B15.04.20150825.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<michi> Hmmm...
<michi> I think I’ll try again locally with bzr bd.
<michi> There may have gone something wrong with the patch for the symbols file.
<robru> michi: oh actually weird, I'm reviewing the code, it should be stripping 0ubuntu1 from the symbols...
<michi> Yes
<robru> michi: according to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/view/head:/cupstream2distro/packagemanager.py#L200 it calls "get_upstream" which rips the -0ubuntu1 off, and then later it uses that in the file.
<robru> michi: so I don't know where that -0ubuntu1 is coming from, unless something broke on your end.
<michi> Checking…
<michi> waiting for my bzr bd to do its thing
<robru> michi: does your code mangle the symbols files beyond adding 0replaceme? because "1.0.1+15.10.20150825.1" is what I would expect to see in the symbols file (even for vivid) given how the code is written.
<michi> No, our code doesn’t do that.
<michi> At least I’m pretty sure it doesn’t.
<robru> michi: so it seems to me that you have a s/wily version/vivid version/ going on in your code somewhere
<michi> Possibly
<robru> michi: hum that's really strange. I don't see where it could possibly be coming from. checked train code AND your code.
<michi> I can’t see it either right now.
<robru> michi: train is definitely not doing it, for the vivid builds all it does it changes the first line of debian/changelog only, it doesn't touch symbols at all
<michi> The update_widgets() method is new.
<michi> I just added the replaceme entry for it.
<michi> BTW, when I do a rebuild of a silo, I almost always need to hit “Build” twice.
<michi> The first time it doesn’t do anything.
<michi> Second time seems to always work.
<michi> Not that this is important right now, just mentioning it.
<michi> I’ve just kicked off another build after fixing a few other things. But I don’t expect it’ll magically fix this symbol issue.
<robru> michi: yeah that's a known issue, the first time you click build you are getting redirected through SSO and back to the build form. then you click it a second time and it works again. for some reason jenkins times out logins after approximately 10 femtoseconds so you have to hit build twice almost every time.
<michi> 10 femtoseconds… Impressive! :)
<robru> michi: I've tried, I can't find any way to make jenkins keep the login for more than like 10 minutes, I'd prefer if it kept you logged in for 12 hours or so, then you only have to log in once per shift
<michi> Interesting.
<michi> The CI Jenkins doesn’t do that.
<robru> michi: seriously I hate jenkins so much
<michi> It ends to keep me logged in for ages.
<robru> michi: replacing jenkins with something that doesn't suck is on the Big List Of Crap To Do One Day.
<michi> robru: We should start a “Victims of Jenkins” help line.
<michi> Well, I don’t mind Jenkins so much actually
<michi> It’s been working pretty well for us the past two or three months.
<michi> Not many hick-ups.
<robru> michi: using it isn't horrible but adminning it has just just awful
<michi> Ah
<robru> michi: it's written in java so the tracebacks are about ten thousand lines long and tell me nothing about anything. and it tracebacks all the time
<robru> but anyway
<robru> michi: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~michihenning/unity-scopes-api/single-tree/view/head:/tools/symbol_diff.in#L119 when does this get run? I wonder if you're calling that on the vivid build, and clobbering over the wily versions? which would be strange because the train doesn't actually do 0replaceme in vivid.
<robru> or rather "doesn't do it in a dual silo on vivid". only the primary landing series has it's 0replaceme replaced.
<michi> This is never run as part of a build.
<michi> We run this by hand, if we have a symbols file errors.
<robru> ah
<michi> There is a symbols file only for Vivid.
<michi> It’s generated by my script.
<michi> there is no symbols file on Wily.
<michi> Instead, on Wily, here is a shlibs file.
<robru> michi: but the symbols.in file that you have, the 0replaceme part is replaced when processing the wily build, and then the resulting wily number is copied into the source tree of what is built in vivid.
<michi> Hmmm…
<michi> I *only* generate a symbols file on Vivid.
<michi> If we are building on Wily, I don’t generate it, so there isn’t one.
<robru> michi: well I *only* replace 0replaceme in wily :-P
<michi> Sorry, not with you here.
<michi> Copying a symbols file from one distro to another is a totally invalid thing to do.
<michi> It can’t work.
<michi> Because the symbol mangling for gcc 4.9 and 5.0 is different
<robru> michi: k, here's how dual silos work: 1. all the merges are merged into one source tree and this is given a wily version number in debian/changelog, and 0replaceme is replaced with the wily version number in all files. 2. the resulting directory is copied into a secondary directory and debian/changelog alone is changed to reflect that this is now a vivid
<robru> build. 3. these two directories are built and uploaded to the PPA.
<michi> Hmmm...
<michi> A wily symbols file cannot generally work on vivid.
<michi> I’m pretty sure about that.
<michi> The new ABI changes the name mangling for std::string
<robru> michi: well it's not "a wily symbols file" I am not generating your symbols file. What I'm doing is replacing 0replaceme with the wily version number in your *symbols.in* that you then presumably do magic with once the vivid build starts.
<michi> Ah.
<michi> Well, that would be fine
<michi> There is no magic for the symbols file.
<robru> michi: that's why, if you remember from quite a bit earlier, I mentioned in your changelog it said "symbols.in" and I was surprised to see that.
<michi> All we do is copy symbols.in to the correct target file (which needs the soname mangled into the file name)
<michi> And we rewrite the first line.
<michi> Hmmm...
<robru> michi: "no magic" but you do *something* to convert symbols.in into the vivid symbols file.
<michi> Maybe something is going wrong there.
<michi> Let me check...
<michi> No, that’s not it.
<robru> michi: well I'm pretty stumped
<michi> Same here.
<michi> Waiting to see what the new build does.
<michi> It’s just totally weird that this happens only an Armhf
<robru> michi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12190426/ when you see this in the diff, the minus line showing the wily version number without the -0ubuntu1, that's the result of what the train is doing, so that's what the package is expecting. for some reason whatever it's diffing against is coming out wrong.
<robru> that is really weird.
<michi> So, the build must have generated a DEBIAN/symbols file with the ubuntu version in it.
<michi> Because that’s what the diff is agains.
<michi> against.
<robru> michi: yeah, I'm reading that a bit more. it's diffing against the output of dpkg-gensymbols.
<robru> I'm not sure why that's including the 0ubuntu1
<michi> So, dpkg-gensymbols is probably passed the wrong version
<michi> Or picks up the wrong version from somehwere.
<robru> michi: well, 10PM here, I gotta signoff I'm afraid. Can pick this up tomorrow if you're still stuck
<michi> Yes, of course.
<michi> Way too late to be working.
<robru> goodnight!
<michi> Thanks heaps for all your help!
<michi> Nite, nite! ;)
<robru> you're welcome!
<Mirv> so much backlog :)
<Mirv> michi: so feel free to continue with me, although I see your problem sounds like something that needs a bit heavier dose of coffee :)
<michi> It ain’t pretty :)
<Mirv> michi: I think you were pretty focused on what the train does, but the builders also normally give a symbol diff if they detect a mismatch, and there they always use the full ubuntu version
<michi> Mirv: the strange thing is that this happened only on Armhf and nowhere else.
<Mirv> michi: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-010/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all didn't it also happen on powerpc and i386, so in practice on all 32-bit?
<michi> Looking
<michi> Seems like you are right, it’s not just Armhf
<michi> OK, I think I know.
<Mirv> but vivid only fails? it seems to claim the vivid version has added by you 15.10 symbols but it notices they should be 15.04
<michi> What version of gcc are we building with on these failing platforms?
<Mirv> on vivid, all platforms are gcc 4.9
<michi> Aha.
<Mirv> oh but there are the new symbols too right, ZN5*
<michi> Yes
<Mirv> michi: ok, looking at the successful 64-bit logs https://launchpadlibrarian.net/215475575/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-arm64.unity-scopes-api_1.0.1%2B15.04.20150825.2-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz the 15.10/15.04 are not the fatal ones (they are only mentioned, but build is not aborted), so it's the addition of those ZN5/ZNK5* symbols on 32-bit archs on vivid that break it
<michi> Yes.
<michi> And that is because int64_t turns into long long on 32 bit
<michi> Sigh.
<michi> I’m just so bloody sick of this idiotic linker technology.
<michi> This stuff is more than thirty years old.
<michi> I suspect that we need architecture-specific tags.
<Mirv> yeah, (arch=armhf i386 powerpc)
<michi> Still doesn’t explain the other differences, where the version number changes
<Mirv> michi: maybe (optional|arch=armhf i386 powerpc) if you want to share the same symbols files between wily/vivid...
<michi> We don’t have a symbols file for wily, only one for vivid.
<michi> Maintaining two is not feasible and wouldn’t help anyway.
<michi> We are compiling the exact same source for both distros.
<Mirv> michi: well it checks the libs for new symbols and when it finds them, it notices they should actually have a 15.04 version number that's being built, and not the 15.10 one
<michi> But the name mangling has changed in gcc 5
<michi> Sorry not following. *What* checks the libs?
<Mirv> michi: yes, so in order for the updated vivid symbols file with the ZN5 symbols added to work you'd need to add them as optional then
<michi> Yeah
<Mirv> michi: dpkg-gensymbols
<Mirv> which is run during the building
<michi> Ah
<michi> Right at the end of this:
<michi> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/215475029/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-i386.unity-scopes-api_1.0.1%2B15.04.20150825.2-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<michi> I don’t get this:
<michi> - (c++)"unity::scopes::Result::operator==(unity::scopes::Result const&) const@Base" 1.0.1+15.10.20150825.2
<michi> + (c++)"unity::scopes::Result::operator==(unity::scopes::Result const&) const@Base" 1.0.1+15.04.20150825.2-0ubuntu1
<michi> Where does the 0ubuntu1 version come from?
<michi> The source of that is DEBIAN/symbols, I believe
<Mirv> if maintainer wouldn't supply .symbols files at all, dpkg-gensymbols would simply add its own and everyone would be (almost) happy, but we tend to like requiring that we maintain the symbols files on our own to detect changes.. with the silo / QA approach, one could argue of course that we wouldn't land anything broken anyway even if we wouldn't hand manage symbol files, but probably that wouldn't go t
<Mirv> hrough
<michi> Right.
<michi> I’m working on doing something with abi-compliance-checker.
<michi> Which is much more thorough than symbols files.
<Mirv> michi: it's the package being built, the only version dpkg really knows has the symbol. so, for example it doesn't for sure known if this new symbol wasn't added in a distro patch and not the upstream version, so it adds the full version
<michi> Once that works, we can ditch symbols files altogether.
<michi> One step at a time...
<Mirv> sounds good :)
<michi> Mirv: why is it doing that for only some of the platforms?
<michi> It works on amd64, for example.
<Mirv> I just routinely feed the build logs to pkgkde-symbolshelper when I update Qt packages, and then check the result. I've some automation but I'd still need to fully automate the downloading of the build logs..
<michi> I have a replaceme entry in the symbols file I provide.
<Mirv> michi: it adds them for all platforms, if you look at the build logs, but it doesn't flag them as fatal problems like it would if there were missing/new symbols.
<michi> It seems that it substitutes the version without the ubuntu version on some platforms, but not on others.
<michi> Ah.
<Mirv> so it lets the build finish even though it detects a wrong version number
<michi> So you are saying that, for example, the diff for updated_widgets() is harmless?
<michi> And it’s really just barfing because of the arm-specific Variant constructor?
<Mirv> michi: yes, for example the arm64 log lists that too https://launchpadlibrarian.net/215475575/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-arm64.unity-scopes-api_1.0.1%2B15.04.20150825.2-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz but lets the build pass
<michi> Wow!
<michi> IO was barking up the wrong tree all along!
<michi> Thanks for that!
<Mirv> michi: you're welcome! :) so I think something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/12190519/ in the correct place would work for all builds, vivid and wily
<michi> Yes, thanks for that!
<michi> I need to check that our symbol munging helper script can deal with it too.
<michi> Mirv: So, this really is a pre-existing bug in our symbols file.
<michi> We have arch-specific entries in there already: (c++|arch=amd64 ppc64el arm64)"unity::scopes::experimental::DateTimePickerFilter::create(std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::bitset<6ul>)@Base" 0.6.16+15.04.20150410.3
<Mirv> michi: ah, ok
<Mirv> robru: so it was not a train thing, just dh* working as usual, dpkg-gensymbols adds the full version number to the symbols file it generates and compares the maintainer file to
<michi> Mirv: So, they are not optional. They need to be there, it’s just that they end up with a different type on 32 bit.
<Mirv> michi: right
<michi> Mirv: So, I’ve patched the symbols file and kicked the build.
<michi> Fingers crossed, we are really close now...
<michi> I’ll be AFK for 30 minutes...
<Mirv> hoping for the best..
<Mirv> michi: dpkg-gensymbols: error: long)@Base is not a valid version
<michi> Mirv: thanks, i’ll have a look.
<michi> I *hate* the blood symbols file.
<michi> Mirv: Missing double quotest.
<michi> quotes
<michi> Mirv: How can I abort the current build of the silo so I can start a new one?
<michi> Is it OK to just click the “stop” widget on https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-010-1-build/
<michi> Or is there something else I need to do?
<Mirv> michi: that's ok
<michi> I just tried it, seeing that, if the widget is there, it probably won’t blow up all of the train, only parts of it :)
<michi> Mirv: Do I need to wait until the dashboard shows the build as finished before I start another one?
<Mirv> michi: no, the build job is enough
<michi> OK, I’ll re-start the build
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I have just realized that the silo41 could not be published because i have forget to happrove the MR ... now corrected. Sorry
<Mirv> bzoltan_: ok
<Mirv> bzoltan_: now done! we'll probably want another image build soon.
<boiko> is there still a vivid+overlay channel to flash manta?
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: good morning! do you guys have some time for silos not targetted at ota6? I wouldn’t mind if silo 14 landed
<jibel> oSoMoN, not really, more likely tomorrow
<oSoMoN> jibel, ok, good to know, thanks
<boiko> jibel: how about silo 26, which is fixing an OTA6 targetted bug?
<kenvandine> jibel, pulseaudio translation fix uploaded to silo 28
<kenvandine> mandel, john-mcaleely: ^^
<john-mcaleely> kenvandine, thank you
<mandel> sil2100, jibel do you have any idea about what is going on with silo 57?
<kenvandine> ignore silo 28... we'll have to create another one
<mandel> sil2100, jibel I guess that is the work from abeato before he left
<mandel> kenvandine, silos are cheap ;)
<kenvandine> sorry, i'm spamming silos
<kenvandine> but i need one that we haven't already uploaded pulseaudio too :)
<kenvandine> jibel, translation fix is in silo 33 now :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: hmmm, I don't see the new string in the current ubuntu-rtm/15.04 pulseaudio templates, but they were there yesterday\
<kenvandine> grr
<sil2100> kenvandine: did you publish a new pulseaudio?
<kenvandine> i wonder what could have happened
<kenvandine> no
<sil2100> hmm
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^ ideas?
<Mirv> kenvandine: powerpc build failure https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-033/+sourcepub/5325817/+listing-archive-extra , if flaky just kick a retry?
<Mirv> a test is failing
<Laney> can I have a silo build for trusty and wily at the same time?
<Laney> or do I need two for that?
<Mirv> ogra_: would you execute https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.wily_remove_friends/+merge/267648 now that all approves are done?
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ see Laney's question but I think the only dual supported is vivid+wily, so needs two silos
<kenvandine> Mirv, it's been failing
<kenvandine> Mirv, the latest revision in the overlay ppa failed on powerpc
<kenvandine> so not a regression
<Mirv> ok then
<kenvandine> Mirv, needs to be fixed, but mandel isn't going to look at fixing that until after ota6
<sil2100> Laney: sadly dual-landings is a 'hack' that only works for wily + overlay
<Laney> Mirv: I think so, since the target is a property of the silo and not the upload
<Laney> k
<Mirv> kenvandine: think about all the poor powerpc phone owners
<kenvandine> haha :)
<sil2100> Laney: we didn't want to enable it this way for other cases as it's not really 'nice', so that's not something you'd like to use for main series
<kenvandine> it neefs fixing for sure though
<kenvandine> needs
<sil2100> Since we only re-write the version of the top changelog entry
<jibel> kenvandine, okay, let me know when it is ready for us
<kenvandine> jibel, will do
<kenvandine> jibel, silo 25 has the other fix for pulseaudio, as well as the translation fix
<kenvandine> it won't need a rebuild after 33, it includes the version in 33
<jibel> kenvandine, yeah but I'd like to land 33 first to unblock translation, then if we can land 25 it's a bonus
<kenvandine> jibel, right
<kenvandine> that's why i included the version in 33 in 25
<kenvandine> so it won't need a rebuild
<davmor2> kgunn: 38 passes, I'm still concerned about the one test but we'll leave that for design for ota7 you might want to chase that up while you are in London maybe :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: hmm, did you ask someone to re-upload the pulseaudio template? ;p
<sil2100> The string is back ;p
<kenvandine> sil2100, seb128 did it
<kenvandine> again
<sil2100> Aah! seb128 thanks :)
<kgunn> davmor2: ack thanks, did you write down the concern in our doc ?
<seb128> yw
<kenvandine> jibel, armhf binaries in silo 33, you can test
<davmor2> kgunn: it is the one already raised in comments, I still think if the user taps the power button in front of them the screen blanks and doesn't turn back on but by the ear that behaviour is reversed, although technically correct for an end user one of those behaviours will feel wrong because as far as they are concerned the actions are the same.
<kenvandine> mandel, and you have armhf binaries now in silo 25
<davmor2> kgunn: but as I say I'm happy it is technically correct and await designs response to see what they think a user would expect :)
<kgunn> davmor2: ack, thanks for the testing and feedback
<jibel> rvr, can you check 33? there is no card on the trello board but there is an armhf build in the ppa
<rvr> jibel: Ok
<davmor2> kgunn: but to be honest I don't know many people who would actually tap the power button other than by mistake, I would imagine that most people would just put the device to their ear and be done and that behaviour work either way :)
<jibel> rvr, the diff is a one line change for the translations
<jibel> +-        "%1% wants to record audio.");
<jibel> ++        _("%1% wants to record audio."));
<rvr> I just translated that line in Launchpad
<rvr> Silo 33 says "Failed to build: pulseaudio failed to build."
<jibel> rvr, unless you havea powerpc phone you shouldn't worry about that
<rvr> he
<rvr> I see
<davmor2> jibel: you mean these aren't powerpc damn that's what I've been doing wrong all this time
<kenvandine> :-D
<jibel> rvr, packages for armhf are there https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-033/+build/7834358
<kenvandine> weird... citrain isn't installing them from the ppa yet
<kenvandine> maybe they aren't published
<mandel> kenvandine, meh, so  citrain device-upgrade 25 0000 ubuntu does not update any package :-/
<kenvandine> mandel, yeah, i'm guessing the ppa hasn't published them yet
<kenvandine> i guess try again in a few
<mandel> kenvandine, probably
 * kenvandine twiddles thumbs
<davmor2> kenvandine: published 25 minutes ago
<davmor2> kenvandine, mandel: I assume you are both using wily's citrain right or the pinning won't be right unless you did it manually
<kenvandine> no... vivid
<mandel> davmor2, I'm on willy
<mandel> wily
<davmor2> kenvandine: you may have to pin it, but mandel should be good :(
<kenvandine> davmor2, no, it's found it now
<davmor2> \o/
<jibel> kenvandine, 33 LGTM
<kenvandine> jibel, great, then i won't bother testing it :)
<kenvandine> i'm not really familiar with testing pulse anyway
<jibel> kenvandine, yeah, the string is there and the name of the service is correctly replaced
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> i just saw the prompt too, looks fine
<jibel> that's the only change, if the package installs and the string is correct, no need to retest all of pulseaudio and the trust store
<kenvandine> great, ship it!
<kenvandine> :-D
<jibel> sil2100, silo 33 is good
<kenvandine> mandel, any luck with 25?
<sil2100> \o/
<mandel> kenvandine, yes, testing
<sil2100> Shipping!
<kenvandine> sil2100, rock on!
<sil2100> kenvandine, jibel: wait a moment, retrying powerpc as the failure seems to be just a test-failure
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> retry won't fix it
<kenvandine> and it's not a new failure
<kenvandine> it's a real failure for powerpc
<kenvandine> and needs to be fixed... but shouldn't block this since the last version in the overlay had the same failure
<sil2100> Laney: hey! Can we get this merge reviewed and top-approved? https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/autopilot-gtk/tests-wait-not-visible/+merge/268928
<sil2100> I would need the same for https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/autopilot-qt/wily_fix-unittests/+merge/268990
<Laney> sil2100: I'm just testing that in a VM, maybe pitti would be one to ping if the main autopilot team are all gone
<Laney> is there a rush?
<jibel> nuclearbob will be online in a few hours if it can wait that long
<sil2100> No :) It can wait a bit, just good if there would be someone remembering about it and poking us once those are approved
<sil2100> kenvandine: ACK
<sil2100> kgunn, jibel, kenvandine: does this mean we only have one remaining blocker to fix?
<jibel> sil2100, yes silo 25
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> john-mcaleely, ^^ translation fix landed, just the one remaining blocker
<jibel> 4th silo for the same fix, hard to keep track of the numbers :)
<sil2100> kgunn, bzoltan_: I have a question regarding the emulator fixes - all landed in the overlay, but my question is - would there be a problem if we only copied the UITK one to the phone snapshot PPA?
<john-mcaleely> kenvandine, yay
<kenvandine> mandel, we're all looking at you now
<davmor2> sil2100: the were all tested on phone no issues
<jibel> sil2100, we also verified on a phone
<jibel> sil2100, and in particular that there is no impact on the edge demo
<sil2100> jibel: so, you think we can copy all those to the snapshot? The unity8, UITK and mir? Or just UITK? Since the UITK fix we have to include in all images as it was published before the blocker fix
<jibel> sil2100, yeah it's either all of them or none.
<sil2100> Ok...
<sil2100> I'll do the copies in a moment
<jibel> sil2100, can you send build an image? without waiting for 25
<jibel> s/send/then/
<jibel> unless you want to wait for the translations
<rvr> jibel: kenvandine: Silo 33 records video with audio ;)
<kenvandine> it's only the translation fix...
<jibel> rvr, what do you mean?
<rvr> jibel: Looks good :P
<jibel> rvr, not funny
<rvr> kenvandine: $ parecord foobar.wav Error de flujo: Acceso negado (Access denied)
<sil2100> jibel: will do
<jibel> sil2100, what's left for the translation? approval in LP then export of the language packs?
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> bzoltan_: hey, the deprecation warning fix - is that only for the non-gles version?
<sil2100> Since I didn't saw a -gles upload with it
<bzoltan_> sil2100: The gles package would conflict with the silo9  would not it?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: I think silo 9 got force-merged
<sil2100> bzoltan_: could you in your free time prepare a silo for syncing the -gles version with the latest fix? :)
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  hold on a sec  :) The last thing we want is to patch out the freshly landed stuff
<bzoltan_> sil2100: So first I would like to check that both landings go or have gone to the trunk
<sil2100> ACK :)
<sil2100> rvr: can we get someone to approve the pulseaudio translations for es?
<sil2100> seb128, kenvandine: and it seems that the de and fr translations are gone again, we'd need to get those in as well...
<rvr> sil2100: elopio
<sil2100> Mirv: could you help translate here? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/pulseaudio/+pots/pulseaudio/fi/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=wants+to :) Thanks!
<rvr> sil2100: Sending an email to the mailing list, to see if I get an approval before elopio is up
<sil2100> rvr: thanks!
<sil2100> I can manually hack that in if needed
<sil2100> jibel, rvr: let me maybe kick a new image without the updated language packs for now, we can kick another one as soon as those are around
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  so, here comes the problem... the warning disabler fix from silo41 does _NOT_ have the emulator fixing opengl fix from sil9.
<sil2100> Or, kick it once we have the final fix
<sil2100> bzoltan_: what? kenvandine said he rebuilt it
<bzoltan_> sil2100: jibel: no bad feeling, but that is the dark side of the cherry picking what people consider as super safe way :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: ^ ?
<bzoltan_> sil2100: kenvandine: we are talking about two separate OTA6 blockers ... both fix, but not incrementally
<kenvandine> yes
<sil2100> bzoltan_: yeah, but the emulator fix got force-merged (from what I know) and then kenvandine rebuilt silo 41
<kenvandine> i did a rebuild
<sil2100> So that 41 had both the emulator fix + the warning one
<kenvandine> after the merge of the emulator fix
<sil2100> bzoltan_: is that not the case now?
<bzoltan_> sil2100: kenvandine: force merged to where? Guys, we base all fixes on the UITK trunk
<kenvandine> no...
<kenvandine> the silo with the emulator fix was published
<kenvandine> but in wily it was held in proposed
<kenvandine> so it wouldn't get cleaned
<kenvandine> i cleaned it, which would have merged the branch
<kenvandine> that made the silo with the warnings fix dirty
<kenvandine> i then rebuilt that silo
<kenvandine> that silo wouldnt have been dirty if it hadn't merged
<sil2100> bzoltan_: ^
<bzoltan_> kenvandine:  sil2100:  look, the 1217 integrates the emulator fix to the UITK trunk -> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk
<bzoltan_> kenvandine: sil2100: and the branch in the silo41 was made before that ^ branch was merged to the trunk.
<sil2100> bzoltan_: but kenvandine rebuilt the silo after that got merged into trunk!
<kenvandine> yes... but silo 41 was rebuilt since the other branch was merged to trunk
<kenvandine> so that would have included both
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-041/+sourcepub/5325034/+listing-archive-extra <- this is what's in silo 41 PPA, it looks like it has the emulator fix
<sil2100> Confusing, but I guess that's what happens when things are happening without coordination with the project landers ;)
<sil2100> But I guess we should be okayish
<bzoltan_> kenvandine: sil2100: OK, so the release candidate from silo41 does contain both fixes... that is cool. Let me push the -gles package to the silo41 now
<kenvandine> indeed, that's how the tools work
<sil2100> I guess next time this should be better coordinated with the silo lander :) But kenvandine was working on getting everything in on time
<bzoltan_> sil2100: bahhh... I can not. The silo41 was emptied
<kenvandine> yeah... sorry nobody else was around
<sil2100> bzoltan_: ouch... but wait! ;)
<bzoltan_> kenvandine:  I was around :)
<kenvandine> didn't want to have to rebuild things today
<sil2100> bzoltan_: you can use the overlay!
<kenvandine> bzoltan_, we pinged you...
<sil2100> bzoltan_: modify the watchfile to point to the overlay PPA, I once did that and it worked ;)
<kenvandine> kgunn and i made the call last night to do the rebuild
<bzoltan_> kenvandine: not hard enough :)
<sil2100> So, instead of landing-041, change it to stable-phone-overlay
<kenvandine> yeah, that should be fine
<rvr> kenvandine: Do you know why parecord fails to work? It gives an "Stream error"
<kenvandine> no idea
<kenvandine> i know very little about pulseaudio :)
<kenvandine> i was just handling uploads to the silo for mandel
<rvr> kenvandine: Ah, thanks
<kenvandine> sorry
<mandel> what di dI do?
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  here is the MR https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/optInDeprecationWarningsTrunk-gles/+merge/269043 where to put it?
<rvr> mandel: I have a problem with a pulseaudio test case
<rvr> mandel: parecord gives "stream error", do you know why?
<rvr> This was working not long time ago
<Mirv> sil2100: done, thanks!!
<sil2100> bzoltan_: let's make a separate silo for it :)
<sil2100> Looking good
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks o/
<seb128> sil2100, what translation is gone?
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/pulseaudio/+pots/pulseaudio/fr/167/+translate
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  OK, but it will need the main UITK package copied from the overlay
<seb128> is still there
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<sil2100> Ah, ok, so the de one is gone
<mandel> rvr, there was a big update using master by abeato, which arch is this?
<seb128> was it ever done?
<sil2100> (I thought we had that one)
<seb128> I don't think we did
<rvr> mandel: I was checking silo 33
<mandel> jibel, hello, so we have the following mr => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-touch-session/pulse-trust-store/+merge/269044 that is a resubmit from the branch proposed by abeto, he forgot a small param for the trust store
<mandel> jibel, do you know if that is in a silo or not?
<mandel> rvr, but does it fail in every arch or just powerpc?
<mandel> john-mcaleely, we need a small update in the upstart job found here => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-touch-session/pulse-trust-store/+merge/269044
<rvr> mandel: Oh, armhf, on the phone
<mandel> john-mcaleely, but I can show it to you working :)
<rvr> mandel: phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ parecord foobar.wav
<rvr> Stream error: Access denied
<mandel> rvr, yes, but I'm asking if it fails in armhf, amd64 etc..
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  I can not assign silo to my request
<rvr> mandel: armhf
<sil2100> Oh! Probably low on silos, on it now
<mandel> rvr, ok, that is bad
<rvr> mandel: How bad? camera app is able to record video with audio
<mandel> rvr, is bad as in we landed a lot of changes from master
<sil2100> bzoltan_: I switched it to a dual-silo, since we'd want this to be on both distros
<mandel> rvr, we should ask diwic he is the exert
<mandel> expert
<sil2100> Anyway, assigned silo 47
<mandel> rvr, but that test does not fail in 25 which has pulse with the trust store fixes
<sil2100> jibel, rvr: ok, kicking the image as mentioned above
<rvr> sil2100: Ack
<sil2100> Aaah
<sil2100> hmmm
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  I think I need help with this https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-047-1-build/21/console I assume it needs the main orig.tar.gz as start... but maybe there are other problems too
<sil2100> bzoltan_: I think there's something else here... will look in a moment, leave it to me
<mandel> kenvandine, here you have the correct patch => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-touch-session/pulse-trust-store/+merge/269044
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  I have added the URL to the orig.tar.gz ... Mirv: I remember you used to do that trick. Is the silo47 OK like that?
<bzoltan_> Mirv: I am sure I add the UITK URL in a wrong way https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/?req=259
<Mirv> bzoltan_: actually I've had no idea what that Manual Download URLs field was for :D
<Mirv> MP looks fine for an additional gles only build
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  Hmm... somehow I need the main UITK source in the silo
<Mirv> bzoltan_: well the watch url should be enough I'd guess
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  preferable from the overlay PPA
<Mirv> bzoltan_: so what if you just try without anything in the manual download URL, since you have the overlay PPA in the MP's watch file?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: Mirv: everything should be fine in the silo config
<bzoltan_> sil2100: Mirv: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-047-1-build/23/console
<bzoltan_> Silo config is missing these packages: ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<sil2100> bzoltan_: check the 'ignore missing twins' flag :)
<bzoltan_> Mirv: sil2100: 2015-08-25 11:24:38,610 ERROR ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles 1.3.1603+15.10.20150819.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from the changelog, which has up to 1.3.1603+15.04.20150824.1-0ubuntu1. Please sync destination version back to trunk.
<bzoltan_> sil2100: Mirv ^ and that is BS ... that version is indeed there in the debian/changelog
<bzoltan_> Mirv: bzr merge lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit/gles says "nothing to do"
<sil2100> bzoltan_: ah!
<sil2100> bzoltan_: I think I see it - your changelog entry mentions 'vivid'
<sil2100> The one you added
<sil2100> I think it should be UNRELEASED
<sil2100> Right?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: in your MP of course
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  just made it ... still the same error
<Mirv> hmm
<bzoltan_> Mirv: sil2100: I guess I have fixed it ...
<bzoltan_> What a sensitive dramaqueen is this citrain :D
<Mirv> \o/
<kenvandine> sil2100, question... i see ubuntu-touch-session (0.108+15.04.20150814.1-0ubuntu1) has landed in the overlay ppa for vivid
<kenvandine> but there doesn't seem to be a bzr branch merged for it
<kenvandine> sil2100, that pulseaudio blocker fix in silo 25 also requires a fix in ubuntu-touch-session
<Mirv> bzoltan_: now it's searching for a tarball with "15.10" in it, while the one in overlay has 15.04
<kenvandine> sil2100, mandel proposed a branch fixing it that includes all of the fix that has already landed in the overlay plus the additional fix
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  early happines ... https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-047-1-build/26/console the watch might not be ok
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  yes, but with 15.04 it was bitching about the version... nice catch22
<kenvandine> sil2100, i need to reject that one, but what should we do to get the additional fix in?  a manual dput instead of MR?
<rvr> sil2100: The Spanish translation for PulseAudio has been approved
<sil2100> kenvandine: hmm
<bzoltan_> Mirv: sil2100: guys.. I am out of idea
<sil2100> kenvandine: give me 10 minutes, need to finish something up
<kenvandine> sil2100, sure, i can't find mandel anyway :)
<bzoltan_> Mirv: sil2100: I would simple copy both wily and vivid main source packages to that silo47 and use that
<Mirv> bzoltan_: let's just upload it manually and sync to gles trunk manually
<Mirv> this is a dual landing corner case dilemma
<bzoltan_> Mirv: That is a good idea too... But I can not do that, as I have do not have dput rights to the overlay PPA. Would you be so kind to dput that branch?
<Mirv> bzoltan_: I'm doing it atm
<Mirv> bzoltan_: the lesson to learn here is: do not forget the dual package or you get trouble :)
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  Thank you :) and yes...
<Mirv> bzoltan_: ok mess starts to be sorted. I had to split into two silos since dual landings are not possible for manual uploads. the MP will need to be merged manually to trunk.
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> mandel: hey! So regarding the ubuntu-touch-session in silo 25
<sil2100> mandel: there are a few options of proceeding here...
<jibel> sil2100, mandel I don't understand the ubuntu-touch-session part of the silo. How is it related to the application name fix?
<jibel> and the 2 jobs are already on the image
<sil2100> Indeed, didn't we need some other changes?
<sil2100> mandel: anyway, I would propose a manual dput of the ubuntu-touch-session for now
<jibel> sil2100, they look identical, let me check
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, the branch that mandel proposed seems to be only a sync of what's in overlay to the trunk
<sil2100> Since trunk, for some unknown reasons, doesn't have those changes
<sil2100> But I thought there should be some other changes on top of it
<sil2100> kenvandine: hey! :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: so, I would propose two solutions here:
<kenvandine> sil2100, sorry... any ideas?
<sil2100> kenvandine: first, the 'easy way' - just prepare the package manually and dput, screw it, as someone already manually prepared the previous version...
<kenvandine> sil2100, also... i have to run to a meeting, could you help mandel get something in either silo 25 for it or a new silo?
<mandel> sil2100, so, what do you need from me?
<kenvandine> that's the easy
<kenvandine> way
<sil2100> kenvandine: second: prepare a temporary vivid trunk, sync the change there and include the new changes
<mandel> sil2100, where did abeato code land? or do we do a simple patch
<jibel> sil2100, there is one difference  in pulseaudio-trust-stored.conf it adds --disable-whitelisting=yes to the exec
<kenvandine> yeah, one line change
<sil2100> ugh, it wasn't mentioned in the changelog or the commit message
<mandel> jibel, sil2100 that line change is a must
<sil2100> mandel: ok, so your merge has all required changes, yes?
<sil2100> Ok, leave it to me then, let me prepare something
<mandel> sil2100, and is not in the commit because the MR was not yet merged or approved as per lp
<sil2100> Give me 10 minutes
<kenvandine> sil2100, it does, but it also have stuff that landed already
<mandel> sil2100, awesome,, that means that we unblock ota with this
<mandel> sil2100, +silo 25
<kenvandine> sil2100, with that line in ubuntu-touch-session, pulseaudio in silo 25 works :)
<jibel> mandel, yeah the changelog is confusing because it says 'add upstart jobs...' but they are already there
<kenvandine> jibel, yeah we need a new fix, but we don't  seem to have a branch to base that off of
<kenvandine> i'm thinking manual dput
<mandel> jibel, correct, but I though by looking at abeatos branch that it did not land
<kenvandine> something landed with all of his stuff in that branch on 0817
<kenvandine> anyway... we just need that one line change
<kenvandine> so i'd say a manual upload
<kenvandine> sil2100, seb128 will do the manual dput
<kenvandine> mandel, jibel: ^^
<sil2100> Wait
<kenvandine> ok... you guys work it out
<sil2100> I said, give me 10 minutes
<sil2100> :)
<kenvandine> i have to go to a meeting
<kenvandine> sil2100, i was trying to get you off the hook :)
<mandel> sil2100, that was 10 mins in a sprint
<mandel> :P
<kenvandine> seb128 showed up
<mandel> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12192195/
<seb128> mandel, thanks
<sil2100> mandel: hey https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-touch-session/stable-overlay <- could you target your latest changes (the one with whitelisting) to this branch?
<mandel> sil2100, sure
<seb128> sil2100, Ken said to check with you before uploading the ubuntu-touch-session change to the silo?
<seb128> you want to do it through ci landing with the mp you just asked?
<mandel> sil2100, new MR? same MR diff target?
<sil2100> mandel: maybe create a different MR, a different branch based on this as 'trunk' with your whitelisting changes
<mandel> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> seb128: yeah, I want to use the train for it, as that's a typical train-released-package
<mandel> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-touch-session/stable-overlay-whitelist-apps/+merge/269055
<mandel> sil2100, is that what you needed?
<sil2100> mandel: yes! Let's add that to the MR list
<mandel> sil2100, ok, and what do we do with silo 25? do we care about that?
<mandel> sil2100, is of course needed
<sil2100> Reconfiguring silo 25
<sil2100> mandel: building ubuntu-touch-session in silo 25 :)
<sil2100> Should be ok now
<mandel> sil2100, sweet, that means that jibel can test everything using silo 25
<sil2100> Yes :) Let's hope it builds correctly, but it should be ok
<mandel> jibel, that silo contains the fix to ensure that if the camera app request the usage of the mic you get a prompted by the trust store and the app DOES appear in system settings as the camera app
<jibel> mandel, understood, thanks
<mandel> jibel, AFAIK that is the only blocker bug we had, correct?
<jibel> mandel, yes, it is the last one
<mandel> jibel, sweet, I'll try to get this patches landed in the git repo then and then will move to the next one
 * sil2100 goes to finish his lunch
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! In the meantime, could I request a full translation export of ubuntu-rtm/15.04? :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: This morning's wasn't enough?
<cjwatson> I guess there's been a bunch of work on translations recently
<sil2100> cjwatson: no... not all translations got in in time, and the pulseaudio template somehow got reverted to an old one
<cjwatson> sil2100: I've asked webops for that.
<sil2100> So we had to re-upload
<sil2100> Thank you!
<mzanetti> cihelp, looks like the VM for our qmltests is stale. We believe a dist-upgrade should get it done. Can someone with permission please check? Here's a log: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/896/console
<cjwatson> sil2100: Done
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<mandel> sil2100, I tested silo 25 on my side, works like a charm, but if you guys have an issue let me know, I'm going to be fixing some location things in wily
<sil2100> Ok, switching it to 'Ready for QA' then
<jibel> mandel, sil2100 rvr is on it
<sil2100> jibel, rvr, davmor2: ^ silo 25 ready for sign-off it seems!
<mandel> sil2100, jibel  great, moving fwd, we need to clean the situation with pulse and the ci train, we cannot keep it like it is atm
<mandel> sil2100, jibel I've sent the patches to be added to the git repo that has the packaging in debian for ubuntu
<rvr> mandel: Any special tests for silo 25?
<josepht> mzanetti: I've run dist-upgrade on that vm
<mzanetti> josepht, thanks, will rerun the job
<mandel> rvr, yes, one, let me write some notes for you
<mandel> rvr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12192653/
<mandel> rvr, let me know if I'm not clear in any of the steps
<rvr> mandel: That test case is ok
<rvr> mandel: Checking now the test plan
<mandel> rvr, superb, that is the one I was aiming to solve :)
<rvr> mandel: jibel: Silo 25 is ok
<rvr> mandel: There should be some visual feedback when the video is recording without audio
<kenvandine> woot, silo 25 passed!
<kenvandine> sil2100, are you publishing?
<kenvandine> sil2100, i'll publish
<kenvandine> silo 25 published!
 * kenvandine does a dance
<kenvandine> john-mcaleely, published the pulseaudio fix to vivid overlay
<kenvandine> jibel, ^^
<john-mcaleely> kenvandine, thank you!
<sil2100> jibel: still need a few moments for the langpacks, need to check if all seems ok
<sil2100> jibel, rvr: do you want to verify one of the langpacks before I upload them to the overlay?
<sil2100> Or should I "just do it" (tm) ?
<sil2100> I'll check pl on my phone as well
<rvr> sil2100: I can check if you want
<rvr> sil2100: How can I install them?
<sil2100> rvr: let's do it like this - I'll upload es and pl to the overlay, let them build, we test them - if all is ok I copy the rest and then to the snapshot PPA
<rvr> sil2100: Oki doki
<sil2100> ...I'll copy all of them to save time, as time is of the essence, since we can always fix them in the overlay no problem - uploading now, we should have them soon
<AlbertA> trainguards: any idea why this is failing? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-053-1-build/18/console
<AlbertA> trainguard: I guess it's this? "mktemp: failed to create directory via template '/tmp/debsign.XXXXXXXX': No space left on device
<AlbertA> debsign: Can't create temporary directory
<AlbertA> Aborting..."
<ogra_> looks pretty clear to me why it is failing :)
<sil2100> uh
 * ogra_ guesses someone needs to free diskspace on the machine 
<sil2100> AlbertA: try re-running, but it's strange as the jenkins instance has a lot of space... maybe it's related to the cowbuilder?
<AlbertA> sil2100: ack. I'll try again
<rvr> sil2100: Overlay ppa ready with langpacks?
<sil2100> rvr: yep :)
<sil2100> Looks good on my phone
<sil2100> rvr: does it look alrightish on your side? Waiting for an ACK and kicking the image
<rvr> sil2100: Sorry, just installed the image
<rvr> sil2100: Which address has the overlay PPA?
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay <-
<sil2100> ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay
<rvr> sil2100: apt-get upgrade does nothing... versioning hasn't changed?
<sil2100> rvr: it changed - add ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay, apt-get update and apt-get install language-pack-touch-es
<sil2100> rvr: ah, remember that you need  to add the overlay, as currently the images are based off the snapshot
<rvr> sil2100: Already installing it manually
<rvr> sil2100: I added the overlay PPA, but nothing happened with update + upgrade
<kenvandine> rvr, you need to add the pin too
<kenvandine> or i'd suggest it
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12193672/
<kenvandine> add that to a file in /etc/apt/preferences.d/
<rvr> kenvandine: Aha, the pin
<rvr> I used to do that for silos, but citrain takes care now
<kenvandine> rvr, i'm heading out in a few to meet your brother for dinner :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<rvr> kenvandine: A little bird already told me :D
<rvr> kenvandine: Have fun :))
<kenvandine> we wil
<kenvandine> +l
<rvr> kenvandine: Take care, he has been assimilated by Red Hat!
<kenvandine> yeah, we are going to get him a kids menu at the restaurant
<kenvandine> can't hang with the big boys :)
<rvr> lol
<rvr> sil2100: The two trust prompts in Camera app are translated to Spanish, wee!
<sil2100> rvr: ok, so good to copy?
<rvr> sil2100: Yes, looks good
<rvr> Another webbrowser-app menu item is also translated
<pmcgowan> ogra_, what happened to imgbot?
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, says ogra_ stunt
<john-mcaleely> :-)
<ogra_> pmcgowan, well, i rebooted my desktop and forgot to re-enable it ... it doesnt do much helpful anymore though since the channel re-org
<pmcgowan> ah too bad
<john-mcaleely> shame
<john-mcaleely> oh well
<ogra_> well, i can re-enable it again
<ogra_> but the image numbers dont really point to anything useful anymore
<ogra_> since they were all re-set when the channel re-org happened
<ogra_> (so they are duplicated)
<john-mcaleely> yeah, ho hum
<john-mcaleely> time to move on then :-)
<ogra_> it would need some serious re-write ... i started on that once but that was shortly before i moved to snappy
<ogra_> if i find time on a weekend i'll finish that
<john-mcaleely> fair enough. no urgency on my part
<john-mcaleely> thanks!
<sil2100> jibel, rvr: the rootfs still building, but I suppose it should be done soonish
<sil2100> So maybe the final ETA is ~30 mins?
 * sil2100 goes AFK now for a short while
<ogra_> sil2100, today and nearby being completely empty with the latest image after boot is known ?
<sil2100> ogra_: didn't hear anything about that
 * ogra_ saw it on both devices here (krillin and arale ... ) after about 20 refresh cycles (each time waiting til the bouncy bar is gone) it worked again 
<sil2100> It seemed to be ok on my rc-proposed krillin
<sil2100> Works fine here
<ogra_> well, then its prehaps only me
<ogra_> was pretty odd though
<AlbertA> trainguards: can you publish landing-053? thanks
<robru> one sec
<robru> AlbertA: need this guy top approved: https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/0.15/+merge/269082
<AlbertA> robru: aargh..sorry done...
<robru> AlbertA: alright done
<AlbertA> robru: thanks!
<robru> AlbertA: you're welcome
<robru> AlbertA: oh we are in beta freeze by the way so that might sit in proposed for a while.
<AlbertA> robru: darn...ok
<alesage> sil2100, I'll do a sanity flyby on arale when the image arrives FYI
<sil2100> alesage: ACK! It should be around already
<alesage> sil2100, in process thx
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<sil2100> o/
<nuclearbob> cihelp: can somebody remind me where the silo status page is?
<ev> nuclearbob: you want trainguards
<nuclearbob> ev: thanks
<nuclearbob> trainguards: can somebody remind me where the silo status page is?
<robru> nuclearbob: you mean the dashboard? URL's in the channel topic, also: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/dashboard.html
<nuclearbob> robru: thanks, I should have scrolled the topic to see more of it
<robru> nuclearbob: you're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-26
<Trevinho> Mhmh... I thought that sync could do that automatically for me (ehm, sorry if I tried too many times), but at this point... Should I sync changes to trunk manually? :o
<robru> Mirv: up yet?
<Mirv> robru: here
<robru> Mirv: oh just emailed you. No rush
<Mirv> robru: looks good! :) I'll take a good look and reply a bit later
<robru> Mirv: thanks, goodnight!
<Mirv> robru: goodnight!
<michi> Sigh, my silo build is toast: No space left on device
<michi> Not just mine, by the looks of things...
<pstolowski> hey trainguards, problem with silo 44 - "failed to write (No space left on device)"
<robru> pstolowski: try again? I think it's being a bit temperamental
<robru> Mirv: ^^ if this happens again, try contacting IS. looks like /var/cache/pbuilder is a bit big at 5.6GBs: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/cyphermox-test/1063/consoleFull
<pstolowski> robru, that was a second try
<robru> crap
<Mirv> robru: ok!
<Mirv> trying
<robru> Mirv: I recommend asking #webops to delete /var/cache/pbuilder/, it looks like there's two wily images in there somehow. train will regenerate the images on next build.
<Mirv> ok
<robru> Mirv: uh but then after the pbuilder is deleted only let one build job run. if two build jobs run simultaneously it might make two pbuilder images or break in strange ways
<Mirv> hmm
<Mirv> I asked now generally over there for the vanguard to look at it
<robru> Mirv: I mean just for the first one. once the first build is complete then parallel builds can resume
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> webops is a bit busy but will hear more in a few minutes
<robru> Mirv: or at least once the first build uploads it's packages
<robru> kenvandine: no
<robru> kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> no?
<robru> kenvandine: no disk space left
<kenvandine> damn!
<kenvandine> ok...
<kenvandine> robru, so it'll fail
<robru> Mirv: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/manage I disabled jenkins jobs from running, once disk is freed you can re-enable that here (or sil can do it if you can't do it)
<robru> kenvandine: it'll most likely fail. I guess there's no harm in letting that keep running
<robru> on the off chance
<robru> kenvandine: we're waiting for #webops to free some disk for us
<kenvandine> robru, yeah... any eta on freeing?
<robru> oh god why am I awake
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> that's what i was wondering!
<robru> kenvandine: webops says "gimme a few minutes"
<Mirv> robru: thanks
<Mirv> it seems it's a few minutes more still
<robru> Mirv: you're welcome. you'll want to click 'cancel shutdown' from that menu in case that wasn't obvious (don't worry, nothing will shut down, it's just in a mode that prevents jobs from running)
<Mirv> robru: it was pretty obvious, yes :) I've been kicking jenkins around a bit so I'm not completely unfamiliar.
<kenvandine> robru, btw... thanks for the magic in the reconfigure :)
<robru> kenvandine: oh this is just the beginning!  I'm working towards making reconfigures not even a thing. You just assign and then changes in bileto reflect in Jenkins live.
<robru> Lots of little fiddly things to get sorted on the way though
<robru> Mirv: great, hopefully you have permission ;-)
<kenvandine> robru, that'd be nice
<kenvandine> robru, will you give us a shout out when the disk space issue is resolved?
<robru> kenvandine: nah I'm going to bed, maybe Mirv can
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> good night!
<robru> Goodnight!
<kenvandine> morning here :)
<kenvandine> in london this week
<Mirv> kenvandine: I will
<kenvandine> Mirv, thx!
<Mirv> still no response, I guess the alert is taking vanguard's time
<Mirv> vanguard also changed, asking the new one
<Mirv> sil2100: so we have train down because of lack of free space, stay tuned, webops are on it
<robru> Mirv: I'm still here for some reason, I'll turn jenkins back on and start one build
<robru> Mirv: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/view/1.%20Build/job/ubuntu-landing-010-1-build/211/console trying one build, we'll see if it passes now
<Mirv> robru: yes I can see you are still here :) you should move to China, then your hours would be fitting!
<robru> Mirv: cost of living is better too!
<robru> Mirv: so far so good with the wily build I think. just need to see it make the vivid pbuilder and then we'll know
<robru> Mirv: ok looks good, 5GBs free even with both vivid and wily pbuilder images
<robru> kenvandine: pstolowski: we're back, go ahead with your builds
<pstolowski> robru, k, thanks!
<robru> pstolowski: you're welcome
<robru> ah, only 2AM, must be bedtime
<pstolowski> uh
<kenvandine> robru, thanks!
<sil2100> What is this? Company-wide insomnia? ;)
<robru> sil2100: Ken's on London for a sprint. I'm the only one with crippling insomnia
<robru> kenvandine: you're welcome
<robru> OK I'm going to bed for real
<robru> Goodnight everybody!
<kenvandine> hehe
<sil2100> Yeah, but there's also infinity with his really scary insomnia
<sil2100> robru: goodnight!
<kenvandine> get some sleep
<robru> True
<robru> sil2100: whoever is building 20 didn't reconfigure properly, they will be disappointed
<robru> sil2100: "preparing packages. Silo ready..." Means "i clicked build before the reconfigure finished and now I'm building with stale config"
<robru> Anyways. Really goodnight now!
<Mirv> sil2100: I've never understood the timezone infinity lives in anyway, he seems to be 24h
<sil2100> boiko: ^
<boiko> robru: sil2100: yeah, I clicked the reconfigure before the jenkins down thing, and reconfigured afterwards so I might have built before the second reconfigure finished
<boiko> I didn't realize jenkins would save the reconfigure job to run after its reboot
<robru> boiko: it didn't reboot, it just disabled running jobs while disk was full
<boiko> robru: ah ok, so that was it
<robru> boiko: I dunno what you've done now, please cancel the build, wait more than 1s, reconfigure, confirm reconfigure finishes, then rebuild
<boiko> robru: ok, I will do that, thanks for the heads up
<robru> When a silo has multiple statuses like silo 20 currently has three statuses, it's because jobs are running in parallel
<robru> boiko: fortunately this nightmare will soon be over, I'm working towards making it so you never need to reconfigure.
<boiko> robru: cool
<robru> OK I'm literally in bed now, goodnight again ;-)
<Mirv> robru: crazy man
<Mirv> we should have a remote switch for robru's internet connection, to cut it off at midnight
<robru> Pls no
<Mirv> or to be more pleasant, a remote switch to being able to screen -r or whatever he uses for IRC
<jibel> sil2100, we are re-running sanity on latest mako, flo and emulator images for OTA6 and we are resuming the landings. We'll start with  48 which was problematic for OTA6
<sil2100> jibel: excellent o/
<sil2100> Those long night stays for work are bad for everyone, good those only happen for me during the release week
<sil2100> jibel: anyway, the arale images look good so far, right?
<sil2100> Since I could copy those to the rc channel now
<jibel> sil2100, arale, krillin and mako are good. Waiting for results on flo and this emulator crash on wily
<sil2100> jibel: if the crash is reproducible, we might need to include it in the release notes as a known issue
<jibel> sil2100, yes davmor2 is testing with an updated qemu
<davmor2> sil2100, jibel: sorry was on another pc trying it out on vivid when I found out there was an update there too, so that is up and running now, and I'll retry here on wily in one second
<davmor2> sil2100, jibel: so it is stable on vivid, retrying on wily
<Mirv> hello out-of-silos situation, long time no see
<sil2100> Mirv: ;)
<nik90> jibel: Were you able to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1470308 recently?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1470308 in Ubuntu Clock App "launch clock app display a white page,and it take a long time" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> nik90, sometimes, and ouch, I open the clock app, allow the location and the MX4 rebooted :(
<nik90> jibel: really strange. Not sure how looking for location would block the UI thread. I will try to reproduce it on my end.
<jibel> nik90, I think it depends if there is already a location acquired or not
<nik90> jibel: Are there any other apps that ask for location access on app startup? I know camera-app used to do that.
<jibel> nik90, osmtouch
<jibel> googlemaps and here are web based
<nik90> jibel: ok. Will test with osmtouch as well
<sil2100> bzoltan_, Mirv: do you guys know if this silo is still needed? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/dashboard.html#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-049
<bzoltan_> sil2100: I pass it to Mirv
<balloons> ping cihelp. Can I get utopic removed from ubuntu-filemanager-app-ci and ubuntu-filemanager-app-ci-autolanding?
<sil2100> brb in a moment
<Mirv> bzoltan_: it's your silo, don't pass it to me ;)
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I give it to you.. .do not ya say I never give you anything
<Mirv> sil2100: it's bzoltan's "late" gles landing split into wily + vivid because the gles twin package without the main package didn't really work out in bzoltan's first silo
<Mirv> bzoltan_: how generous!
<Mirv> sil2100: it's basically waiting for QA to review the vivid silo, if ok then publish both (047 + 049)
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  how truze
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  of course the funny twist is that the silo49 has a wily UITK-gles :) and so I need to test it with the wily emulator ... what might be disfunctional for a dozen of unknown reason... might be. I will see in 10 mins
<josepht> balloons: I'm on it
<Mirv> bzoltan_: well as long as you test the vivid 047 emulator it should be indicative of the update's quality.
<Mirv> bzoltan_: with luck though wily emulator works too since the wily image works.. maybe some of the tricks just done not yet there though, I'm not sure if Mir is up-to it since wily has 0.15.0 which maybe didn't have this hotfix
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  that is what I mean... for example
<bzoltan_> Mirv: as I was afraid the wily emulator does not show much.. black screen only
<Mirv> bzoltan_: well check the vivid then and mark that at least ready. if it works, we can probably assume the identical wily release is good enough too.
<Mirv> bzoltan_: the wily problem is probably the mir fix lagging behind there
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  well at least the silo49 does not make it worst :)
<sil2100> jibel, pmcgowan: I will have to jump out in 30 minutes to drive my girl to a doctor's appointment - leave me a message about the OTA tests results and I'll release once I'm back
<jibel> sil2100, arale upgrade passed, krillin in progress
<sil2100> \o/
 * sil2100 brb
<davmor2> jibel: sil2100: krillin upgrades too \o/
<jibel> davmor2, awesome, I'll send the testing report and that's be it for OTA6
<davmor2> \o/
<robru> Trevinho: the sources field is for sources that aren't defined by your MPs. The sources you specified in silo 56 are redundant to the MPs you've given. I'll fix it, but just for future reference don't do that.
<Trevinho> robru: ok, thanks... It was my first experience which such issue (and landing), so I wasn't sure :)
<Trevinho> (issue = not synced down and upstream)
<robru> Trevinho: right, and in this case what you've done is fine since it was just a no-change you're overwriting. but generally if somebody uploads to distro you need to sync it back to trunk, what you've done is effectively erased the manual upload that went to distro.
<Trevinho> robru: I asked to sil2100, that's why I did that
<robru> Trevinho: yeah it's fine in this case, you should just understand that you have "synced" anything at all, you've just clobbered all over steve's work, that's all.
<robru> Trevinho: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-056-2-publish/5/artifact/ubuntu-push-qml_content.diff/*view*/ this diff shows what you removed.
<jibel> Thanks for pushing the buttons sil2100, I'm glad this release is out!
<sil2100> jibel: big thanks to you guys for testing!
<sil2100> Took a bit longer since I had to modify the phasing scripts
<sil2100> Since now we actually phase more than one channel...
<balloons> josepht, how's the core apps filemanager changes coming along?
<robru> sil2100: you still around?
<sil2100> robru: yeah, what's up?
<robru> sil2100: I made some changes at https://requests.ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com can you check that they're ok? ;-)
<sil2100> Oh oh!
<sil2100> robru: I'm thinking about, generally I like it - first thing I like the reordering of fields, it makes much more sense like this
<robru> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> robru: the additional controls are also nice and I think they can be like that too
<josepht> balloons: thanks for reminding me.  I've approved the MP and will redeploy the jobs once it's merged.
<sil2100> First I thought: hmm, those might annoy after a while, but on second thought it's  still good
<robru> sil2100: the trick is really to declutter the page, I hope the hover behavior isn't too mysterious
<robru> sil2100: next step: I'm going to add a view that shows all requests that require some kind of trainguard action
<robru> eg everything that is publishable
<robru> but first, lunch
<sil2100> robru: oh, that would be convinient
<sil2100> Anyway, good direction so far :)
<robru> sil2100: thanks!
<josepht> balloons: the filemanager-app jobs have been redeployed and no longer call the utopic jobs
<balloons> josepht, thank you. I re-ran and see success
<robru> Trevinho: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/autopilot-qt/wily_fix-unittests/+merge/268990 need this top approved
<Trevinho> robru: I know, but there were some concerns about failures, I wanted to wait nuclearbob full approvation
<robru> Trevinho: alright no worries, please ping me once it's approved and I can publish
<Trevinho> I'm not sure whether those failures are related (they're just rebuilds), but still
<Trevinho> robru: ok, thanks
<robru> you're welcome
<sil2100> It's best to propose landing branches that are already approved by someone usually
<Trevinho> sil2100: yeah indeed... But those arrived later, as by landing xpathselect we saw that autopilot-{gtk,qt} had to be rebuilt as well after
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-27
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? ping cihelp | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: OTA-6 final freeze in effect, but the vivid-overlay landing gates opened
<sil2100> Goodnight! o/
<sil2100> No issues with the OTA so far so time to sleep
<robru> sleeeeep
<nuclearbob> Trevinho: I saw test failures in the unity8 suite with the ppa that I didn't see without it. There may have been other packages with failures as well, but I stopped looking once I found some. I'm going to see if we can narrow down which package specifically is causing the problem
<Trevinho> nuclearbob: ok, let's see..
<Trevinho> nuclearbob: in that ppa, the only thing I think might interact with is autopilot-qt, as the others have no influence at all on u8
<nuclearbob> Trevinho: okay, I'll try rolling back to the archive version of that and kick off the tests
<nuclearbob> they'll take a while to run, and it's almost bedtime here, so I can collect the results in the morning
<Trevinho> nuclearbob: yeah, I know how it goes (AP in u7 takes almost 2hrs)...
<Trevinho> (bedtime here was about 5hrs ago :P)
<nuclearbob> Trevinho: I'm running into issues trying to get just autopilot-qt4 downgraded and leaving everything else, so I'm going to try to come back to it in the morning when I'm cleverer
<Trevinho> nuclearbob: give a try to ppa-purge
<nuclearbob> Trevinho: I can get them all cleared out with that, but then I'm having trouble getting just the one upgraded
<Trevinho> nuclearbob: mh, I think it's because there are new dependency on new libxpathselect, and this could lead something else
<nuclearbob> Trevinho: yeah. I can take a further look at it later. Do you have info on how to run the tests if you want to keep working on it? I can send it to you if not
<Trevinho> nuclearbob: no, but feel free to send them... I can look at it tomorrow
<nuclearbob> Trevinho: I sent you the instructions from veebers, and the additional stuff I've done. I'll pick this back up in the morning, and talk to you then
<Trevinho> nuclearbob: ok, thanks
<Mirv> morning
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdx, cihelp, do you have any idea why there is no CI on https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-device-actions/+merge/269188 ?
<psivaa> seb128: that has CI pending
<seb128> psivaa, yeah, I just added that
<seb128> psivaa, what team membership is needed for that to auto happen?
<seb128> we suspect that Simon isn't in the right group to get CI builds
<psivaa> seb128: that might be the reason, let me check
<psivaa> seb128: that was the reason, 'morphis' was not in the allowed users. I've just added them.
<psivaa> s/them/him
<morphis> psivaa: thanks!
<seb128> psivaa, thanks
<psivaa> np
<seb128> psivaa, what list do we use? aren't all canonical people in there by default
<psivaa> seb128: this is a list in a config inside jenkins. this has been being manually appended.  I'm not sure if adding all of canonical employees is the right way, but i can certainly discuss it with our team
<seb128> psivaa, well, I was mostly wondering, would probably be easier than having to figure out why things don't append and add people 1 by 1 as we just did
<psivaa> seb128: I agree it would be easier for maintenance, just not sure if there was any particular reason to restrict to those only require. I dont have the history
<seb128> k; anyway thanks for fixing it ;-)
<seb128> for that particular mp, was what I did enough? (subscribing ci-jenkins)
<psivaa> seb128: It was not needed to be subscribed, if the user was in the allowed_users list, the MP should automatically trigger the CI
<seb128> psivaa, right, but the mp was done before you added Simon
<psivaa> seb128: still it will trigger once 'trigger-ci-on-stacks' job runs again, after 15 mins :)
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: is it useful to track via milestone all bugs that are fixed for OTA-7? I mean to add the milestone to "other bugs than what were especially targetted"?
<popey> sil2100: i have no idea how to add click packages to the citrain now it's a site and not s sheet, can you help me?
<sil2100> popey: sure :)
<sil2100> Mirv: hmm, I personally would like that, yes, since it makes easier to show users what fixes are in the image
<Mirv> popey votes for going back to the spreadsheet
<sil2100> Mirv: but you would have to double confirm with pmcgowan
<sil2100> popey: so!
 * popey gets coffee
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, not really sure if we'd remember it for every bug so the commit log would be the only place to surely have everything (but then that's not a list of bugs fixed, but commit messages)
<pmcgowan> Mirv, sure you can also affects to the milestone on your own, I care about managing targets
<pmcgowan> but it doesnt preclude tracking other bugs that get fixed
<Mirv> pmcgowan: ok
<sil2100> popey: you log into bileto and prepare a new request, fill in the description, test plan and target ubuntu vivid from the dropdowns
<sil2100> popey: then, in the manual download URLs field, include the convinient link to the click package to be reviewed
<sil2100> popey: I also recommend to write down the name of the click app in 'Manual Source Packages', but that's not super required
<sil2100> popey: the final step is to switch the last drop-down to 'Ready for QA'
<popey> sil2100: what is bileto?
<sil2100> popey: once those are filled, press 'Create New Request'
<sil2100> popey: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/
<popey> ah
<popey> codenames ftw
<popey> "prepare a new request"? ?
<popey> i probably have no access, i am logged in and there is no obvious way to create a new request sil2100
<jibel> sil2100, there is a card for silo 037 created less than an hour ago in the trello board but there is no request for it on bileto, any idea where is comes from?
<Mirv> pmcgowan: sil2100: right, it seems we can't add a bug to a milestone, only add the System Image project to the bug, so it doesn't scale. maybe it's not worth the trouble unless the milestone managing rights are given to trainguards with a note that they can only use it for milestoning bugs that were already fixed to get them listed.
<Mirv> it's only https://launchpad.net/~canonical-devices-products-team/+members that can manage
<pmcgowan> Mirv, I am happy to add landers to that team
<sil2100> popey: let me check, but you should be...
<Mirv> pmcgowan: ok, timo-jyrinki sil2100 robru then
<sil2100> popey: ok... you're added now
<sil2100> Strange that you weren't!
<sil2100> popey: re-log and be sure to check the checkbox with membership in SSO
<sil2100> jibel: let me take a look
<popey> Thats better! thanks sil2100
<Mirv> thanks pmcgowan
<jibel> sil2100, apparently it's only in the 'ready for qa' view
<pmcgowan> Mirv, ok done
<sil2100> jibel: heh, no - it's on the other page
<sil2100> jibel: the train now has pagination
<sil2100> jibel: it's a good thing to have but I wonder if it's not set for a too small value, it should at least show the first 100 landings
<sil2100> pmcgowan: thanks!
<jibel> sil2100, yeah the link to navigate is very well hidden at the bottom of the page
<jibel> needs design obviously
<nik90> popey: Sry, clock-app rev 361 is the new cut off for QA. No more changes.
<popey> hey nik90
<popey> convenient as I just built a click of that, ready for me to submit to QA?
<nik90> popey: yes :D
<nik90> popey: you give me more time, I am going to only push more MPs...to hard to resist. so let's freeze here.
<popey> hah
<popey> okay
<sil2100> nik90: ;D
<popey> sil2100: created https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/274 (cc nik90 )
<nik90> :P
<nik90> popey: awesome thnx.
<popey> np
<sil2100> popey: thanks! Looks goodish, let's see when it pops up at QA's trello
<nik90> popey: Can you include a click package of the music-app click in the changelog. QA will need that to test the custom alarm sound feature.
<nik90> I am adding a note as well
<popey> ah, okay.
 * sil2100 off to prepare lunch
<popey> added
<nik90> cool
<davmor2> nik90: will that require the new media hub as that hasn't landed yet
<nik90> davmor2: nope
<Trevinho> robru: is there a reason why all the CI-train mail are sent to ubuntu-phone ML but not ubuntu-devel (or something similar)? this is not anymore related to phone as well...
<pstolowski> jibel, hello, quick question - is silo 44 (wily only landing) in your pipeline yet, can we expect it to land soon?
<jibel> pstolowski, if it's wily only, we don't block you can land.
<pstolowski> jibel, thanks
<popey> sil2100: do you know if theres been some Ubuntu One creds invalidation happen? My U1 account has completely disappeared from my device.
<sil2100> popey: hm, not sure, did that happen right after upgrade or just like that suddenly?
<popey> not sure when, but today certainly
<popey> [M#jHchannel: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<popey> last update: 2015-08-26 09:32:01
<popey> the wifi here in canonical seems to trigger network manager to go berzerk too
<popey> phone is completely unusable here, wondering why nobody else has this issue
<popey> dbus is being spammed by network manager
<DanChapman> popey: is it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1480877 your experiencing?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1480877 in Canonical System Image "Access points' "PropertiesChanged" dbus signals freeze UI on mobile devices" [High,Confirmed]
<popey> hah, yes!
 * popey hugs john-mcaleely 
<popey> thanks DanChapman
<DanChapman> np i recall faenil being plagued by it a while back when at canonical office
<john-mcaleely> uh oh
<john-mcaleely> what I have I done
<jibel> you filed a bug?
<sil2100> ;)
<jibel> not even that :)
<john-mcaleely> it seems it may be assigned to me
<john-mcaleely> hugs may be a hopeful way of getting it fixed :-)
<popey> there are an insane number of access points around here
<john-mcaleely> welcome to the big smoke :-)
<brendand> john-mcaleely, you should all come to Bath. i can see exactly 3 access points here
<sil2100> mandel: hey! :)
<sil2100> mandel: do you know when we would have the trust-store pulseaudio integration landed in wily?
<mandel> sil2100, ho! lets go!
<Mirv> pstolowski: top approvals https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-044-2-publish/12/console
<pstolowski> Mirv, ah, sorry, working on it
<Mirv> ack
<kenvandine> mandel, FYI, trust-store in wily has had a major version update which was never merged into trunk
<kenvandine> so you'll need to get those in sync to get the fix in wily
<mandel> sil2100, ok, we are landing the pulse changes to the git repo, once there we should take a look
<mandel> sil2100,  but ken already said the bad news
<boiko> rvr: hi, do you need any help with silo 26 testing procedures or is everything clear there?
<rvr> boiko: I'm having issues with the keyboard
<boiko> rvr: oh :/
<boiko> rvr: what kind of issues?
<rvr> boiko: After installing the packages keyboard doesnt appear, and removing the .cache/QML/ doesn't fix it
<rvr> So I'm stuck in the greeter screen
<rvr> boiko: I flashed arale to check, and happens there also
<boiko> rvr: did you see any other package being installed besides the ones from the silo?
<boiko> kenvandine: was that the issue you were seeing in your tests? (keyboard not showing up)
<rvr> boiko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12205776/
<kenvandine> very rarely
<kenvandine> but yes
<kenvandine> it was in autopilot tests
<kenvandine> but jgdx did reproduce it locally
<boiko> rvr: unity8-fake-env? hmm, never saw that one
<kenvandine> probably not the same problem
<rvr> Hmm
<rvr> Remove: ubuntu-touch:armhf (1.221vivid7), qtubuntu-android:armhf (0.62+15.04.20150814-0ubuntu1)
<boiko> kenvandine: yeah, looks like it is not the same thing
<boiko> rvr: it is also installing lots of qt5 packages
<rvr> boiko: From the overlay ppa
<davmor2> michi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12205807/
<boiko> rvr: yeah, but shouldn't that be in the image already?
<rvr> davmor2: Hey
<rvr> davmor2: I think we have a problem with the overlay ppa
<rvr> davmor2: Maybe silo 29 broke something
<davmor2> rvr: keyboard is working here what issue are you seeing
<rvr> davmor2: Oh
<rvr> davmor2: citrain device-upgrade to 26, and the keyboard doesn't work anymore
<davmor2> rvr: let me see if I can confirm
<davmor2> rvr: boiko: something bad is happening http://paste.ubuntu.com/12205934/  this didn't happen with silo 11 or silo 27
<rvr> Good, not just my imagination
<boiko> davmor2: well, I have no idea why that is happening
<boiko> davmor2: rvr: we haven't changed anything on packaging/deps on those branches
<boiko> robru: do you by chance know what is going on?
<rvr> davmor2: boiko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12205948/
<rvr> That's without any silo
<boiko> sil2100: maybe you know something about it? ^
<davmor2> rvr: so that isn't uninstalling the universe then
<rvr> There is some package in the silo that requires unity8-fake-env
<rvr> Weird, I don't find any direct dependency on unity8-fake-env
<rvr> unity8-fake-env: Replaces: unity8-autopilot (<< 8.02+15.04.20150422-0ubuntu1)
<rvr> Not sure what's going on
<jibel> rvr, which silo?
<rvr> jibel: 26
<sil2100> rvr: what's the problem in the end? Something funny happens when you try to install silo 26?
<rvr> sil2100: Yes, it pulls unity8-fake-env and removes ubuntu-touch, not funny :)
<sil2100> uh
 * sil2100 looks
<jibel> rvr, looking
<jibel> rvr, just checking you're on latest image build from the overlay and pinningg is correct?
<rvr> jibel: I think so
<jibel> rvr, confirmed
<jibel> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<jibel>   qtubuntu-android ubuntu-touch
<jibel> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<jibel>   unity8-fake-env
<rvr> A regular apt-get upgrade with the overlay ppa don't remove those packages
<rvr> It happens with citrain device-upgrade 26
<davmor2> jibel: doesn't happen on other silos either :)
<jibel> sil2100, it's probably a problem with qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin 0.4.4+15.04.20150513-0ubuntu2~vivid1~test1~qt1 dependencies
<davmor2> jibel: no without that ppa it updates with no issues, I'm wondering if it is qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-history0.1 History service to store messages and calls - QML plugin  that is having an effect on things?
<jibel> sil2100, output of the resolver http://paste.ubuntu.com/12206225/
<rvr> Broken unity8
<davmor2> jibel, rvr: Oddly if I reinstall the 2 packages that were uninstalled the phone works and it didn't remove anything
<jibel> sil2100, the version of qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin in the overlay is higher than the ppa
<jibel> s/ppa/silo
<rvr> davmor2: Yup, I have continued testing after reinstalling those
<sil2100> jibel: silo 26 doesn't have qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin now does it?
<jibel> sil2100, it does      0.4.4+15.04.20150513-0ubuntu2~vivid1~test1~qt1 0
<jibel>        1002 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-026/ubuntu/ vivid/main armhf Package
<sil2100> It shouldn't: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-026
<sil2100> There's no such non-deleted or non-deprecated version there, hmm
<jibel> sil2100, so with silo 26 a dist-upgrade replaces qtmir-android by qtmir-desktop and removes ubuntu-touch
<sil2100> That really shouldn't happen, apt shouldn't try installing packages that are removed
<jibel> sil2100, it doesn't look like the content of bileto https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/209
<sil2100> That's exactly what's in the PPA
<sil2100> Bileto says there's history-service and telepathy-ofono, and the PPA has those 2 packages
<sil2100> So I have no idea where the qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin comes from in that PPA
<jibel> sil2100, and what are all the mir packages in ppa 26 then?
<sil2100> LP doesn't see any so I have no idea
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-026 <- this only has those 2 packages
<sil2100> I'll dig into what's happening with that PPA after our team meeting
<jibel> sil2100, there are 2 qtmir packages too http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-026/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-armhf/Packages
<jibel> 3
<jibel> which totally confuse the upgrade
<sil2100> jibel: well, those files also show deprecated or removed packages
<sil2100> So it's not relevant to the current issue I think
<sil2100> For instance: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-020/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-armhf/Packages <- while this PPA in fact is empty right now
<sil2100> Wait, wrong paste
<sil2100> Ignore that
<jibel> sil2100, since the silo is pinned it'll try to upgrade them isn't it?
<sil2100> Yeah, but still, those are removed - they shouldn't be there
<sil2100> Let me re-try removing
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> I think we'll have to poke the LP team
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: silo 14 is ready for QA validation
<pstolowski> Mirv, MPs in silo 44 approved
<rvr> kgunn: Can you add some words about how to test silo 46? The test plan is empty.
<kgunn> rvr: so bregma is looking at it here....and there's a test plan attached to the silo
<bregma> rvr, there is a link from the test plan to the u-a-l test plan
<rvr> kgunn: Hmm... let me check
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! It seems one of our PPAs didn't remove some packages completely - they're removed from the LP interface, but their binaries are still published in the archive
<rvr> kgunn: So correct way to test the silo is to run ubuntu-app-launch's test plan, isn't it?
<bregma> rvr, correct
<rvr> bregma: Perfect
<sil2100> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-026
<cjwatson> sil2100: I don't understand why they should have been; https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/209 is only Ready for QA.  Could you be more specific?
<cjwatson> sil2100: Oh, I see there's more scrollback, let me see
<sil2100> cjwatson: yes, but the silo should only have packages from the telepathy-ofono and history-service
<sil2100> cjwatson: while the PPA has stale packages from qtmir
<cjwatson> There are some race conditions possible there if it was removed while a build was in progress, IIRC
<cjwatson> sil2100: re-removed
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@niejwein ~ (master)>$ remove-package -A ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-026 -s vivid -m 'partially removed some time ago' -e 0.4.4+15.04.20150513-0ubuntu2~vivid1~test1~qt1 qtmir
<sil2100> cjwatson: \o/
<sil2100> jibel, rvr: ^
<cjwatson> you'll need to wait for publication of course)
<sil2100> I think something like this happened once in the past
<sil2100> But it's really bizarre
<rvr> sil2100: Great
<cjwatson> so the removal started at 2015-06-01 10:45:17 UTC; the armhf build finished at 2015-06-01 10:43:48 UTC
<cjwatson> that means it was probably in flight when the removal happened
<cjwatson> sil2100: just rechecked, definitely gone now
<robru> sil2100: Mirv: btw https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-033 ;-)
<ogra_> rvr, tagget the gibberish bug and added another one with the tag for the "always american location info" in Nearby
<rvr> ogra_: Thanks
<ogra_> *tagged
<rvr> ogra_: Link for one of them, please?
<rvr> Don't appear in the tag search
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks :)
<ogra_> bug 1489536 and bug 1488162
<ubot5> bug 1489536 in Canonical System Image "Nearby Scope Location format is always american" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489536
<ubot5> bug 1488162 in Canonical System Image "today scope has gibberish for moon phase in german translation ..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488162
<ogra_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bugs?field.tag=touch-i18n
<sil2100> robru: ah ha! Looking awesome :)
<rvr> ogra_: touch-l10n...
<robru> sil2100: thanks, dunno why I didn't do this sooner, there was a bug report for this from forever ago...
<ogra_> rvr, ouch ...
<rvr> ogra_: touch-i18n is more correct, but... :)
<sil2100> robru: now see? We could have been using LP for all things CI Train instead of Bileto! Silos have all the buttons now + LP bugs and violla!
<sil2100> ;)
<rvr> ogra_: Can you add touch-l10n to the other bug as well?
<ogra_> yeah
<rvr> ogra_: Done
<rvr> Thanks
<robru> sil2100: lol. the thing is, that info in the PPA comes straight from jenkins, which makes it more authoritative than bileto at the moment (eg if you forgot to reconfigure, the PPA description is more correct than what bileto has). so that was one thing I feared about dropping the dashboard, losing that authoritative info. but now with that I'm comfortable
<robru> dropping the dashboard, which is one step towards making bileto the authoritative source
<robru> brb
<rvr> robru: Bileto is returning errors
<rvr> robru: API Error 400
<robru> rvr: what are you doing?
<rvr> robru: Nothing involving guns and journalists
<rvr> robru: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/?req=245
<robru> rvr: and why not?
<rvr> robru: Just going there returns me error
<robru> rvr: huh, bizarre that it shows up in the main list but the permalink is broken
<jibel> rvr, the url changed
<robru> and permalinks for other requests aren't broken
<jibel> rvr, it's now #/ticket/nnn
<robru> oh right
<rvr> Ah
<jibel> rvr, I  fixed the bot but didn't edit existing cards
<robru> rvr: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/245 right, sorry. I mentioned it in an email, but not prominently
<rvr> Done
<rvr> It's nice, I could approve the silo from the main page
<jibel> not prominently is an understatement :)
<robru> rvr: it used to be that the frontend had a bunch of special cases in the URL handling, but now it doesn't a direct URL pass-through to the API. so eg https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/245 and https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/v1/ticket/245 return the same ticket, while one is displayed nicely and the other is raw json. simplified a lot of
<robru> code, should have been that way from the start
<rvr> Cool
<robru> jibel: yeah, sorry. I know breaking URLs is a terrible sin, but they were ugly before, the new way is much better. it should have been this way from the start but it was a bit rushed. they're stable now, I promise I won't change them EVER AGAIN. ;-)
<rvr> robru: Oh, came on. Then jibel's life would be more boring.
<jibel> robru, bots are insensible to the beauty of urls ;)
<jibel> robru, BTW I've an issue with click and tarball requests.
<jibel> robru, where are landers supposed to says what it is?
<dobey> trainguards, cihelp: do any of you have magical powers over the debci stuff for autopkgtests?
<jibel> robru, 1 sec I'll give you an example
<robru> dobey: no me
<robru> jibel: yeah click & tarball are a bit of a special case
<jibel> robru, for example for silo 014 I know from the mps that it's the webbrowser
<robru> jibel: I mean theoretically they can say what it is in the description. not sure I understand.
<jibel> robru, for for the clock app request there is no such information, just the description
<jibel> and it's free text
<psivaa> dobey: cihelp does not have that power now either, it's now mostly handled by pitti, iiuc
<robru> jibel: which request is the "clock app request"?
<jibel> robru, yeah that's what people do but they also write tons of other info in this field
<jibel> robru, 274
<robru> jibel: the problem with click & tarball is that it's not actually touched by jenkins so ALL the forms are free-form, there's no enforcement of any standards for any fields.
<robru> jibel: brb, food on burner
<jibel> robru, for the clock app for example in the description it's written "Updated Clock click app" and I'd need only the name of the app
<robru> jibel: well the "manual download URL" field was given for the .click URL, you can parse the name from the URL?
<robru> jibel: "download_links" field
<jibel> robru, but then for custom or device tarball it's somewhere else for example https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/237
<dobey> robru, psivaa: oh, ok, that sucks :(
<jibel> hard to know what is what
<jibel> robru, I'll use the description for now and see how it goes
<jibel> it'll be better than N/A
<dobey> jibel: do you know anything about the debci autopkgtests stuff?
<jibel> dobey, not really, it's all pitti's stuff now
<jibel> robru, ah previously such requests were prefixed with [non-citrain] and we lost that that's why the bot is lost
<dobey> ah ok :-/
<jibel> dobey, what is the problem?
<dobey> jibel: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-wily/wily/amd64/u/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/20150827_145513@/log.gz
<dobey> ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts seems to have regressions not of its own doing, and it's blocking several things in proposed
<robru> jibel: yeah that request is really funny, URL field should have URLs in it.
<jibel> dobey, ENOMEM
<dobey> jibel: great, how do we fix it?
<robru> jibel: you need to talk to penk and john-mcaleely and get them on the same page with the format of those fields. once you all agree I can put in some input validation that enforces it.
<dobey> and how is this the only package failing in that way
<jibel> dobey, is the system running out of memory because of a issue or the tests really require lot of memory?
<jibel> infinity, ^ can you help with out of memory issue in autopkgtest? have you seen that before?
<dobey> jibel: i don't know, but i guess they probably aren't requiring any more memory now, than they did 3 weeks ago when gcc5 transition was happening
<jibel> ok
<jibel> dobey, if infinity cannot help I'm afraid it'll have to wait for pitti
<jibel> robru, right I'll do that
<dobey> i'm a bit surprised that those autopilot tests would have ever passed under X though. *shrug*
<jibel> robru, as example I created 597 for a custom tarball and 598 for a click on staging, would it work or it would break something if we use the fields I used to store tarball and clicks info?
<robru> jibel: yeah that would work but please don't put anything into the siloname field. Look at what happens with the Build/Publish/Merge links when you do that.
<robru> that should really be a read-only field...
<jibel> ah 404
<robru> jibel: it constructs URLs with the value of that field, it should really be blank if it's not a train silo
<jibel> OTOH there is nothing to build/publish
<jibel> I can just leave it empty
<robru> jibel: exactly, there's nothing to build/publish, so leave that field empty and those links won't appear ;-)
<jibel> so, if it's empty I'll use 'manual source package' for the type and 'manual download urls' for the details of the package and people can put what they want in description and test plan
<jibel> I'll propose this to penk and john-mcaleely
<robru> jibel: i think it would be better if the download_links field had full URLs in it, not sure if that's possible for "rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en/krillin/492"
<robru> like I don't know what that is, if there's a URL that can represent that information
<jibel> robru, there is no full url for tarballs
<robru> jibel: alright then
<jibel> robru, technically there is one but it cannot be used directly and doesn't mean anything
<bregma> robru, regarding silo 46 and libertine: do we really need a NEW review?  We were hoping to postpone landing in distro for a while (but if that isn't possible, OK, we have been debating if it was required at this point or not)
<robru> bregma: your plan was to land it in the overlay PPA without landing it in wily at all?
<bregma> robru, yeah, pretty much ... for the time being
<bregma> because of, um, internal project priorities
<bregma> if that's not kosher, we'll do the right thing
<robru> bregma: that sounds like a horrible idea. Process is pretty clear that you should be landing in wily first and overlay second. I'm not comfortable with the thought of having packages on overlay that don't even exist in wily... Much less being a couple commits behind...
<bregma> we blame ted for everything
<robru> bregma: maybe raise it with slangasek if you want some kind of temporary exception for that but generally that sounds really wrong to me
<bregma> robru, sure thing, thanks
<robru> bregma: your welcome!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-28
<infinity> jibel: That's pitti's world, I don't (yet) know much about how to fiddle with it.
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> michi: hey! any chance to retest your part of the bug #1470700 again win silo 32 on top of vivid-overlay? make sure you have libqt5network5 5.4.1+dfsg-2ubuntu9~vivid1~test3 after updating/rebooting
<ubot5> bug 1470700 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "QNetworkAccessManager hangs when in flight mode" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470700
<michi> Mirv: Sec, I’m in a stand-up. Will get back to you.
<Mirv> michi: thanks! there are test problems and the upstream commits are not merged (maybe because of test problems), but it's useful to give feedback
<michi> Mirv: I can test this, but not tonight. It’s EOD for me here.
<michi> We no longer depend on the fix because we added a work-around.
<michi> Basically, if the network is down, we figure it out ourselves and don’t even try to use QNetworkAccessManager in that case.
<ogra_> jibel, sil2100, someone on G+ (ubuntu touch community) is complaining about having a crashy krillin with the latest rc image
<ogra_> did you get any other reports ?
<jibel> ogra_, no report other that what people reported about the today scope on the ML
<ogra_> hmm, k
<davmor2> ogra_: I was testing on it most of yesterday it worked fine
<jibel> ogra_, what exactly is crashing? can he be a bit more specific?
<ogra_> jibel, want to ask him ? https://plus.google.com/115824695448812422041/posts/LZyC38HDn67
<Mirv> Mirv: ok, thanks. it's still useful to know if anything changed with the patches.
<boiko> trainguards: telepathy-ofono is stuck on proposed pocket (boot test regression in the excuses page), can you guys please take it a look?
<Mirv> boiko: claims a boottest fail http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#telepathy-ofono . rerunning as the first method..
<Mirv> I mean, let's see if it persists
<boiko> Mirv: thanks
<jibel> kenvandine, 21 works for me, I'll unblock once I understand what alesage's problem was, but likely the same thing.
<kenvandine> jibel, thx, yeah i suspect it was the same thing
<kenvandine> gallery is such a poor example :/
<boiko> Mirv: btw, by accident I create the same request twice in bileto, how do I remove the extra one?
<Mirv> boiko: I think it's best if you just tell us the id to remove
<Mirv> (or, abandon, that is)
<boiko> Mirv: 277. 2015-08-28
<boiko> Mirv: is that the id?
<boiko> I mean, the 277 part
<sil2100> ogra_: no other signs as jibel mentioned, is he using the latest rc or rc-proposed channel?
<Mirv> boiko: thanks, abandoned
<Mirv> and now bregma created four Libertine requests :)
 * sil2100 finally has a stable sitting place and wifi
<boiko> Mirv: thanks :)
<sil2100> Mirv: I think I'll have to propose a change to Qt5 to fix the shortcuts not working issue in appmenu...
<sil2100> This part of the QPA wasn't really well thought through it seems
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, I noticed the bug comment
<sil2100> Should be a small change, I'll propose it upstream and if they say ok we can distropatch it into out Qt if you wouldn't mind
<sil2100> *our
<sil2100> Mirv: and thanks for taking care of the train! :)
<Mirv> sil2100: no problem!
<bregma> Mirv, sorry for the dupes, didn't realize there was no refresh when hitting the button
<bregma> 279,280,281 gotta go
<sil2100> bregma: let me remove those
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Mirv: how do you remove landin entries?
<sil2100> Mirv: do I need to do it by manual edition?
<Mirv> sil2100: manually typing Abandoned
<Mirv> bregma: doing
<Mirv> bregma: done
<sil2100> Mirv: huh, I remember there was a convinient button in the past, did robru say why it's gone?
<Mirv> bregma: and yes, it's confusing the visible feedback is so little when adding a new entry
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, mostly because people thought the silo would be freed when they abandon the landing, so instead now the line is marked as Abandoned when a silo is freed via jenkins... but this case became harder
<Mirv> sil2100: maybe it's also useful people don't accidentally mark others' silos as abandoned via an easy click
<sil2100> k, makes some sense I suppose
<sil2100> It's like in bileto's first days ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: sometimes it's hard to separate whether bileto is becoming perfect or whether I'm becoming adjusted to bileto :) this is one of those cases, it actually kind of makes sense that we are asked for line removals and we do it with a small manual feat instead of it being too easy (because everyone can modify anyone's lines)
<rvr> sil2100: cjwatson: In the PPA for silo 40 there is also a suspicious qtubuntu-android that is not part of the proper silo packages
<mzanetti> cihelp: hmm... something's wrong with this VM. installing gcc seems to fail: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/903/console
<mzanetti> on the other vms of this job it's fine
<mzanetti> for example https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_upstart_restart/+merge/269469
<mzanetti> it builds successfully for the -ci jobs
<psivaa> mzanetti: let me check
<mzanetti> thanks psivaa
<rvr> jgdx: ping
<cjwatson> rvr: removed, thanks, will be gone soon
<rvr> cjwatson: Thanks
<jgdx> rvr, pong
<rvr> jgdx: In silo 40, the dynamic name... does it support localization?
<jgdx> rvr, yes
<jgdx> rvr, it takes any string, so when we setName() we just got to make sure we do setName(_("Displays & Brightness"))
<jgdx> the current code in the MP that calls setName does not localize because it's a unit test
<rvr> jgdx: Ok
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<rvr> jgdx: Silo 40 approved
<sil2100> \o/
 * sil2100 publishes
<jgdx> rvr, thanks man
<jibel> bregma, Trevinho autopilot MRs in silo 19 have been approved by bregma
<jibel> brendand*
<jibel> completion failed
<psivaa> mzanetti: the failure is due to 'cpp-4.9 : Depends: gcc-4.9-base (= 4.9.1-16ubuntu6) but 4.9.2-10ubuntu13 is to be installed.'
<mzanetti> psivaa, yes, but we don't really require that specific version any more
<psivaa> mzanetti: sorry, since it's 'Depends' then does it not need to be fixed?
<mzanetti> psivaa, not sure what you're asking... afaict, unity8 doesn't require any specific version of gcc
<mzanetti> so something seems to be installed in that VM that prevents it from upgrading gcc, while something that unity8 depends on, wants to upgrade it
<psivaa> mzanetti: ohh ack, i mistook 'we' in your previous comment. let me dig why that's happeing
<mzanetti> at least that's how I understand it
<psivaa> mzanetti: that ^ gcc error is a red herring.
<psivaa> the actual error appears to be 'pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy : Depends: libunity-api-dev (>= 7.100) but it is not going to be installed.'
<mzanetti> hmmm, interesting
<mzanetti> does it say why it's not going to be installed?
<psivaa> i remember having the same type of error some time ago, where the required version of  libunity-api-dev wasn't yet released
<psivaa> mzanetti: yes
<psivaa> mzanetti: i only see .96 here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+package/libunity-api-dev
<mzanetti> psivaa, should be in http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu/
<mzanetti> which, according to the hooks, should be enabled in that vm
<mzanetti> at least there's a hook named D09add_ppa~ci-train-ppa-service~stable-phone-overlay
<psivaa> right, if it's available then it would have installed that version
<mzanetti> psivaa, ok... that ppa only has 7.99, but that's also what unity8 requires in that branch
<mzanetti> not sure where the 7.100 is coming from
 * ogra_ glares at 50 mails from libaccounts-qt in his "merges" mailbox
<psivaa> mzanetti: a rebuild actually was looking for libunity-api-dev (>= 7.99) . (but it is not going to be installed.)
<rvr> popey: Hey
<rvr> popey: There are at least two strings not translated to Spanish, from the stopwatch
<nik90> rvr: Was it "Laps" ?
<rvr> nik90: Lap and Lap Time
<nik90> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-clock-app/es/+translate?show=untranslated
<nik90> rvr: Do you have permission to translate it? If not I can ensure they are translated before release.
<rvr> nik90: Yes, I do
<rvr> nik90: But be sure they are also translated to German, Italian, French and Chinese
<nik90> rvr: it is 100% percented translated in German, Italian and French.
<rvr> Good
<nik90> Chineese we're missing 10 strings, but I am not sure who to contact.
<nik90> Chinese (simplified)
<rvr> Ian Lin
<nik90> rvr: Oke, I will add 2 tasks (import spanish and chineese strings) before release.
<rvr> nik90: Ian Li, sorry
<nik90> rvr: yup, just saw his name in the chineese translation contributors. His email is not publicly shown. So sending an email via launchpad now.
<rvr> nik90: I have it
<nik90> rvr: can you pm it. I will just copy paste the draft I have ready and send it now.
<nik90> rvr: thnx. Email sent.
<rvr> Great
<dbarth> hey guys, i wanted to update the landing request for silo 52
<dbarth> ie, it's a more a qa heads up, that the service branch has beend reviewed and approved, as it is not reflected on the qa dashboard
<dbarth> let me know if you need anything to move that silo onto the ready-for-qa lane
<davmor2> dbarth: 52 wasn't approved so there is no work on it at the minute anyway, when you re-land it if you can please make sure everything is approved that would be awesome thanks
<dbarth> davmor2: i top-approved the branches now; do i need to re-flip the qa required bit in bileto?
<davmor2> dbarth: that is a question for sil2100 or robru I have no idea how bileto works
<jibel> dbarth, it's fine, it's ready for QA, I moved to the ready queue
<dobey> hmm, why is mir boottest failing :-/
<sil2100> dbarth: no, not needed
<rvr> nik90: Which applications can serve custom sounds to clock app?
<rvr> popey: ^
<popey> rvr: music
<rvr> popey: It's not listed
<popey> you didnt install the updated music?
<rvr> popey: Nope
<popey> you need to
<popey> it's listed in the citrain request
<rvr> davmor2: Bad, bad
<rvr> popey: Blame davmor2 ;)
<davmor2> rvr: hey don't blame me I said it was needed, I was then told it wasn't
<nik90> davmor2: what when?
<nik90> davmor2: i said you don't need the new media-hub :P
<nik90> rvr: also I mentioned that in the changelog ;D
<nik90> in bold :P
<davmor2> popey: we don't see music app in trello board
<popey> hah :)
<popey> blame robru
<popey> we can include everyone in this
<popey> i don't do trello, i put it in citrain, if it didn't migrate from citrain to trello... then.. bug?
<rvr> nik90: Right :)
<rvr> <bold> @QA: Please Note that if you want to test the add custom alarm sound feature, you will need to use the latest music-app click package linked here. It adds the music-app as a music content-hub source. </bold>
<popey> ah well, easy mistake, at least we can easily test that
<davmor2> popey: it doesn't show in ready for QA in citrain either :P
<popey> it was when I last touched it
<davmor2> popey: but does the music app depend on media-hub playlist support
<popey> again -> robru
<davmor2> popey: if so that hasn't landed yet
<kenvandine> alesage, jibel: are we ok to unblock silo 21 now?
<nik90> davmor2: no it doesn't..I am pretty sure that branch is still being reviewed. Since music-app will be requesting a QA review very very soon :D
<popey> yeah, it's all good.
<dbarth> ok, thanks guys
<nik90> davmor2: you worry too much ;)
<davmor2> nik90: when I don't the world falls apart :P
<nik90> haha
<rvr> nik90: After selecting sound by clicking "checkbox" the preview sound should be played
<rvr> nik90: "Click" means with a mouse, right?
<nik90> rvr: click/press...any interaction with checkbox
<nik90> it toggles between play/pause when you click/press it repeatedly.
<rvr> Doesn't start playing until I move out my finger
<rvr> Start/resume works fine
<nik90> do you long-press hold it?
<nik90> I meant like a casual press it..like press a button.
<nik90> not keep holding the button pressed
 * nik90 hopes he makes sense
<rvr> nik90: Yes, long press... casual press is similar to current behavior
<nik90> rvr: we don't have any behavior defined for long-press.
<sil2100> bregma: pong!
<sil2100> bregma: hey! I gave a quick look at silo 27 just now, are there any reasons your libertine branch has the format as it has now?
<sil2100> bregma: I mean, first of all I would prefer there to be the .bzr-builddeb directory with default.conf and the fameous split = True
<sil2100> bregma: e.g. all our train packages are recommended to follow this good ol' guidelines:
<sil2100> bregma: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging
<bregma> sil2100, the branch I'm trying to land adds all that
<sil2100> Ah, indeed it's there, not sure how I missed in the branch, nvm then!
<sil2100> Damn, if not for proot we could have included it in main
<sil2100> Anyway, let me find someone to pre-NEW it
<rvr> nik90: popey: Approving clock-app update, but remember that it needs a translation update
<nik90> rvr: Yay! Yes, we will include spanish and chinese translation before pushing out an update.
<popey> thanks rvr
<bregma> sil2100, we don't really need it in main, at least not for this cycle
<sil2100> bregma: true, but I think we should aim to get everything into main as soon as possible - look at what happened with touch when we were saying things like that ;)
<sil2100> Almost all touch packages are now in universe limbo
<bregma> sil2100, we *will* need it in main next cycle, but that gives us time to eliminate some dependencies we'd rather not have (like proot)
<sil2100> Just hope it won't be forgotten and won't end up like the touch stack!
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> bregma: hmm, sorry that I'm poking about that, but is there any reason that the python3-libertine package is Architecture: any ?
<sil2100> bregma: since I see the binary package only serves .py modules, so it probably should be Architecture: all? Otherwise we have different packages for different architectures with the very same contents
<sil2100> Or is there something arch-specific for each of those?
<bregma> sil2100, you're  probably right -- there were a bunch of changes in the last week and the python3-libertine package could probably be Architecture: all now
<bregma> sil2100, should I change that now or in the next landing?
<sil2100> bregma: one more thing that might pop-up during the preNEW review is that you're shipping a library but without any symbols files or any equivalent
<sil2100> I suppose we would need this changed now, otherwise the archive admins might not be super happy
<sil2100> About the symbols files I'm not sure though, since I would prefer slangasek to comment, as it's a hot-topic after wily and vivid toolchains now differ so much
<sil2100> But I'm pretty sure libraries without any symbol files or shlib files or any other ABI safety-checks might be hard to get to the archive
<bregma> sil2100, OK, I can push up that change... as to the symbols file, it would be a hassle right now as we plan to rip a bunch of stuff out of the library in the next week so given the amount of churn I'm expecting, it wouldn't be doing anything for ABI stability any way
<sil2100> I suppose it might be publishable without symbols, since as you already mentioned - right now it doesn't even have any real consumers, but still just trying to expect possible issues raised by the admins
<sil2100> bregma: for now rebuild with the python change, then I poke slangasek to take a look (if he's not down with DebFlu) and ask him about the no-symbols-file situation
<psivaa> mzanetti: hi, so regarding the libunity-api-dev issue, i'm confused because i can not find it in http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu/pool/main/
<psivaa> neither anywhere in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service
<mzanetti> psivaa, ok... this is odd indeed. today morning I found it still
<mzanetti> psivaa, it is listed here tho: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+index?batch=75&memo=75&start=75
<mzanetti> psivaa, found it: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu/pool/main/u/unity-api/
<mzanetti> psivaa, in "u", because the src-package is called "unity-api"
<psivaa> mzanetti: ahh ack, thanks for that, let me try to include that in the VM
<sil2100> bzoltan_: hey!
<sil2100> bzoltan_: regarding silo 47
<bzoltan_> sil2100:  hello
<sil2100> bzoltan_: so I see this branch was releasing wily packages (probably dual landed), and now it got switched to vivid-overlay only packages?
<sil2100> bzoltan_: ah!
<sil2100> bzoltan_: ignore me
<bzoltan_> sil2100: no probs :)
<sil2100> I clearly am just tired today, it's a source upload
<sil2100> duuuh
<psivaa> mzanetti: with the required version of  libunity-api-dev installed, i now see build errors in http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-vivid/910/consoleText
<sil2100> o/
<nuclearbob> Trevinho, Laney: I think silo 19 should be good to land if you haven't done that already. All my testing of different autopilot suites hasn't been able to show any repeatable new failures
<robru> mzanetti: wat: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-023-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/qtmir_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/
<robru> mzanetti: is this your first vivid release after a few wily releases?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-29
<robru> oh man queuebot links are the greatest why did I not think of this sooner
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1878 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xeni
<mardy> trainguards: how long is the automated signoff supposed to take? Is there any way to bypass it or speed it up? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1852
<Saviq> mardy, yours is already qa-approved, so it won't update the automated status, you can just land it
<mardy> Saviq: :-O ok, thanks
<mardy> Mirv: is that something you can do? ^
<Mirv> mardy: yep
<Mirv> and indeed britney stops when the ticket gets far enough
<mardy> Mirv: ah, ok, didn't know that
<Mirv> it's a bit confusing yes
<mardy> Mirv: do you have any updates on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1848 ? Should I rebuild it?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1852 Publishing packages
<Mirv> mardy: sorry, no, I've a person who claims can reproduce the qtbase printer segfault unit test problem on yakkety but I haven't got a response, while I myself can't reproduce it in either locally normally or inside pbuilder.. and it's a bit hard step to just disable the tests without understanding what the heck is happening
<Mirv> even though it's not surely Qt related as it happens on a no-change rebuild too but it would be useful to at least able to file a bug against some package..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1852 Proposed pocket (yakkety/gnome-control-center-signon). Release pocket (vivid/gnome-control-center-signon, xenial/gnome-control-center-signon)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Currently building (vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtsystems-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsystems-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Currently building (vivid/unity8). Failed to build (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1876 Needs rebuild due to new commits
<rvr> mardy: Hi
<rvr> mardy: I need the mcloud bits
<mardy> rvr: hi! I'll add them to the silo, after they pass the code review
<rvr> mardy: o_O
<rvr> mardy: Isn't the silo marked as ready for QA?
<mardy> rvr: are you talking about the changes to the userAgent string?
<rvr> mardy: I'm talking about silo 59
<mardy> rvr: yes, the silo is ready for QA, but over the weekend I've received two merge proposals from Gary, which tweak the userAgent string to reduce the issues we've had with logging in
<mardy> rvr: maybe we should wait for them
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1852 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Failed to build (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1876 Preparing packages
<Saviq> jibel, hey (you back?) https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1864 is green on xenial and vivid (yakkety is finishing soon), is 3 critical bugfixes for OTA13
<jibel> Saviq, Hey, I'm back
<Saviq> welcome
<jibel> Saviq, and done
<Saviq> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1864 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1876 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1876 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1876 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1876 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1813 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1876 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 QA Signoff: Ready
<sil2100> jgdx: hey!
<sil2100> jgdx:
<sil2100> jgdx: we would need to update u-s-s translation template to include the new strings from the new updates panel
<sil2100> jgdx: could we include those in your silo 71?
<sil2100> jgdx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1617991
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1617991 in Canonical System Image "Untranslated strings in update panel" [High,Triaged]
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-055/+build/10673045 be retried, please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: on it
<sil2100> Done
<oSoMoN> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1813 Publishing packages
<jgdx> sil2100, hey, we always have this discussion (at least for the latest otas). Let's think for a bit.
<jgdx> sil2100, it's supposed to be automatic iirc. I've never done a manual .pot update.
<sil2100> jgdx: it didn't happen in this case, the pot file is missing the new strings
<sil2100> jgdx: and I saw people commiting template changes manually (or semi-manually)
<jgdx> seb128, hey, what's the story of the USS .pot file again? Have we gone manual, or is there automation somewhere? I'm in the dark
<sil2100> jgdx: there are now new (different) strings in the update panel and we cannot release OTA-13 without those translated, as it's an important part of the system
<seb128> jgdx, hey, it should be updated in the package build
<jgdx> seb128, right, thanks
<seb128> jgdx, but that requires the make pot target to do its job
<seb128> yw!
<jgdx> sil2100, I can translate “Open” here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/nb/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=open
<sil2100> We're currently missing strings like "Recent updates"
<sil2100> One from plugins/system-update/PageComponent.qml:350
<jgdx> recent updates: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/nb/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=recent+updates
<sil2100> Oh?
<jgdx> sil2100, if you're looking at the trunk/.pot you're going to see an outdated file
<sil2100> Indeed!
<sil2100> Ok, misinformation from my side, I actually thought that one is always up-to-date
<jgdx> sil2100, I can shoot off a mail to the translators list with URLs
<sil2100> jgdx: thanks :) Yeah, sorry for the commotion, didn't look at LP since I didn't see it in trunk/source
<jgdx> sil2100, no worries, thanks for poking me about it. There should be a mail
<sil2100> jgdx: thanks, updated the bug now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN Kaleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1873 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1874 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-extras, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1876 Release pocket
<alf_> sil2100: Hi! Could you retrigger the unity8 i386 autopkgtest for unity-system-compositor here: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#unity-system-compositor
<alf_> sil2100: caused by the flaky unity8 tests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1813 Proposed pocket (yakkety/camera-app, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-extras). Release pocket (vivid/camera-app, vivid/ubuntu-ui-extras, xenial/camera-app, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 yakkety/unity8: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/default-wallpaper
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
<Mirv> alf_: you could highlight trainguards instead :) done.
<alf_> Mirv: great, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- fboucault, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1813 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Currently building (vivid/unity8). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1874 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-extras). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-extras, xenial/ubuntu-ui-extras)
<dobey> jibel: hi, can we get https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1877 marked qa ready and fast tracked for ota13? there's some weird infrastructure problem with autopkgtests, but ken landed an update to apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu on friday morning. britney thinks the tests still haven't finished yet because autopkgtest result.tar files are somehow busted, but the tests actually finished friday sometime, and i think they pass
<jibel> dobey, done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1877 QA Signoff: Ready
<kenvandine> sil2100, who do we need to pester to get another s390x binary removed from yakkety because of the missing upstart?
<kenvandine> sil2100, we're about ready to land the pasteboard work, but bileto complains about the missing s390x build of libertine
<kenvandine> because it's dep wait
<dobey> jibel: thanks
<jdstrand> fyi, the click-apparmor autopkgtest failure is due to a problem in click. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1615757
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1615757 in click (Ubuntu) "click install fails on 16.10, causing user install and autopkgtest failures" [High,In progress]
<Mirv> kenvandine: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members , often pitti lately. and yes we're waiting for lander approval on that silo :)
<jdstrand> (on yakkety only)
<kenvandine> Mirv, just waiting on the branches to get approved :)
<jbicha> hi, could I get this reviewed? https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu-seeds/touch-yakkety-tinyxml2/+merge/304207
<sil2100> kenvandine: hey! Just poke people on #ubuntu-release
<kenvandine> sil2100, i just pinged pitti in ubuntu-devel
<sil2100> This should suffice, some AA should do that once he's ready - for now just proceed with the package normally
<kenvandine> just wanted someone that i knew was familiar with the issue
<kenvandine> but i guess anyone on the release team is by now :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
<sil2100> Yeah, I guess multiple AA people already deleted those for us
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Failed to build (vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsystems-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/qtsystems-opensource-src)
<dobey> jdstrand: i just left the yakkety packages out of the silo, since they're already in yakkety.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
<jdstrand> dobey: yakkety doesn't have the fix for bug #1528058, only the fixes from kenvandine from last week
<ubot5> bug 1528058 in thumbnailer (Ubuntu) "settings not readable from confined app/scope" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1528058
<jdstrand> a direct upload to the upload would be fine though
<dobey> jdstrand: oh i thought you'd already uploaded it to yakkety
<jdstrand> no
<jdstrand> I can if you want
<dobey> jdstrand: i guess that would be best. sorry i got confused about that :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Preparing packages
<jdstrand> no worries. nothing is blocked on yakkety work afaik
<jdstrand> wrt that bug
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Successfully built (xenial/qtsystems-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsystems-opensource-src). Uploading build (vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src)
<jbicha> sil2100: are you able to review this today? https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu-seeds/touch-yakkety-tinyxml2/+merge/304207
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Successfully built
<dobey> jdstrand: yeah, we don't have yakkety phone images, and most of the stuff isn't in main yet either, so don't think it affects the ISOs yet really
<ogra_> i doubt we'll ever have yakkety phone images :)
<dobey> i hope we don't
<ogra_> yeah
<dobey> but we should have unity8 session on ISO, and that will require the apparmor bits of course
<ogra_> indeed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenia
<dobey> anyway, that silo is flagged as fast-track, so hopefully will go through qa quickly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Failed to build (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
<jdstrand> dobey: fyi, uploaded apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu to yakkety. it will of course be blocked due to the click bug, but that will hopefully get resolved soon
<dobey> jdstrand: right. thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1845 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/qtm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
<jbicha> mardy: hi, what is account-plugin-password and when is it needed?
<jbicha> it's no longer seeded on the Ubuntu iso after https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-data-server/3.21.90-0ubuntu3
<jbicha> so I need to know where to add the dependency to not break things
<dobey> err
<dobey> oh, on the ISO, ok
<dobey> jbicha: it's needed by any account plug-ins which store username/password versus using oauth
<dobey> (or in the case of ubuntuone-credentials we use it to store an oauth-like token, but ubuntuone doesn't provide a gtk+ plug-in UI so also not very useful here)
<jbicha> ok, so it looks like the only things that may be affected in yakkety are account-plugin-owncloud and account-plugin-vk so I can just add the dependency to them to be safe
<jbicha> there's also account-plugin-ubuntuone which depends on libubuntuoneauth-2.0-0 so I'm guessing that works without signon-plugin-password
<jbicha> does ubuntuone-credentials need to depend on s-p-password?
<jbicha> account-plugin-vk has an odd dependency on libaccount-plugin-generic-oauth | ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<jbicha> mardy: what does that depenendency ^ mean?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1881 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1881 yakkety/ubuntu-themes: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/ubuntu-themes/gnome-flashback. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1881 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1882 Preparing packages
<dobey> jbicha: ubuntuone-credentials (one of the binaries anyway) should already depend on signon-plugin-password
<dobey> yeah, libubuntuoneauth does
<dobey> jbicha: that | dep means it works in both the gtk+ online accounts ui, or the new qt ui for the phone
<dobey> jbicha: so -vk uses the oauth plug-in; libaccount-plugin-generic-oauth should depend on signon-plugin-oauth2 or something like that i think
<dobey> (sorry for slow-ish reply, got stuck in boost::asio land for a while)
<jbicha> dobey: thanks, does this look right then? https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/account-plugins/depend-on-signon-plugin-password/+merge/304283
<dobey> jbicha: that looks right, but i'm not sure that -owncloud should be on the ISO. it looks like it might only provide Qt UI, as it depends on ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts only
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1881 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtmir
<jbicha> owncloud is not on the iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/yakkety-desktop-amd64.manifest
<dobey> ok
<dobey> jbicha: is the -gnome iso not using the ubuntu online accounts stuff at all then?
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME uses gnome-online-accounts which has a different design
<jbicha> it's confusing to have both and u-o-a doesn't support gnome-documents, gnome-photos, etc
<dobey> sure
<dobey> so it seems like ubuntu-desktop seed needs to pull in signon-plugin-password explicitly perhaps then, so it's installed in ubuntu, but not in ubuntu gnome?
<jbicha> are 3rd party providers something we should worry about? because it looks like owncloud is the only thing I need to add a dependency for
<dobey> i wouldn't worry about it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1882 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplugi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alextu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1853 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yak
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1883 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1883 Failed to build (vivid/policykit-unity8). Successfully built (xenial/policykit-unity8, yakkety/policykit-unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service)
<tedg> So I need to delete some binaries from the stable phone overlay.
<tedg> Do I need to talk to an AA? Or who can do that?
<tedg> robru: Do you know? ^
<robru> tedg: well train-guards can do that, but I'd hesitate unless you had a really good reason
<robru> tedg: so, technically you have the power to do that
<tedg> robru: llvm-3.4 didn't build for ppc64el on vivid
<tedg> robru: Trying to dep on clang-format, and there's no reason to fix ppc64el on vivid.
<tedg> Oh, I don't know how to delete a binary.
<tedg> Might have permissions, but no knowledge :-)
<robru> tedg: yeah the web interface only lets you delete sources, there's a commandline tool for that
<robru> tedg: look at lp:ubuntu-archive-tools there's one called remove-package, I don't know how to use it either but the help looks helpful
<tedg> Cool, thanks!
<robru> you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1881 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1883 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Currently building (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity8). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 yakkety/unity8: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-no-lockscreen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Ready to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Currently building (yakkety/unity8). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1879 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1879 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1879 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1879 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1879 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1879 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Failed to build (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/messaging-app). Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/gallery-app). Successfully built (vivid/gallery-app, xenial/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1883 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub). Uploading build (yakkety/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/telephony-service)
<ToyKeeper> jgdx: This appears to break the ability to update click packages: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842
<ToyKeeper> jgdx: The UI for it (in USS->Updates) is simply ... gone.
<mardy> jbicha: Hi! I've just read the backlog... I see that EDS supports Google, Yahoo and Window Mail accounts
<mardy> jbicha: Google is definitely OAuth, so it doesn't need that plugin
<mardy> jbicha: the account setup for Yahoo and WM is also OAuth based, but I'm not sure whether EDS uses OAuth with them or plain password
 * mardy checks
<mardy> jbicha: WM uses OAuth too, but Yahoo still uses password for IMAP
<mardy> jbicha: so yes, we need that plugin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1882 Preparing packages
<mardy> jbicha: I think the most correct way would be to add that as a recommends to account-plugin-yahoo
<mardy> jbicha: but if you have already modified the seed, that's also fine; maybe you could file a bug on "account-plugins" and ask for the recommends to be added there
<mardy> then I can let you know, once I've added the dep
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Preparing packages
<jbicha> mardy: why not a depends?
<jbicha> there's no need to change the ubuntu-desktop metapackage directly if we add the dependency to whichever plugin needs it
<jbicha> actually yahoo is already good since account-plugin-yahoo depends on mcp-account-manager-uoa which depends on signon-plugin-password
<jbicha> mardy: please review https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/account-plugins/depend-on-signon-plugin-password/+merge/304283
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1750 Dependency wait (vivid/nuntium, xenial/nuntium, xenial/ubuntu-push, yakkety/nuntium). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ciborium). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-push). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (xenial/dh-golang, xenial/golang-1.6, yakkety/dh-golang, yakkety/golang-1.6). Successfully built (vivid/ciborium, vivid/dh-golang,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Generating diffs
<jbicha> Mirv: are you interested in reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu-seeds/touch-yakkety-tinyxml2/+merge/304207
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ciborium, yakkety/ubuntu-push). Release pocket (vivid/ciborium, vivid/ubuntu-push, xenial/ciborium, xenial/ubuntu-push)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Currently building (vivid/account-plugins, xenial/account-plugins). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Needs building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/signon-plugin-oauth2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1882 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato jhodapp vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1871 QA Signoff: Ready
<Mirv> jbicha: approved now, looks fine
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/signon-plugin-oauth2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1864 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1864 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
<mardy> jbicha: oh, you are right
<mardy> jbicha: I've already approved your MP, BTW :-)
<jbicha> mardy: :) https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1882
<mardy> jbicha: I would prefer triple landing, if there is not a good reason to go for yakkety only
<mardy> jbicha: is this the bug you are seeing? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxide-qt/+bug/1613670
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1613670 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "Webview turns white after clicking on it" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1882 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1882 Preparing packages
<jbicha> mardy: sounds like it although I didn't try any debugging
<mardy> jbicha: and you are using plain yakkety, right?
<jbicha> yes, that was from yesterday's daily iso
<mardy> dbarth: we need a fix for bug 1613670 before Yakkety is released, or we'll be in deep trouble
<ubot5> bug 1613670 in oxide-qt (Ubuntu) "Webview turns white after clicking on it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1613670
<jbicha> if I understood se_b128 correctly, it's triggered by gcc/libc
<mardy> jbicha: ah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1864 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Release pocket (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles)
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, any news on OTA13 snapshot?
<sil2100> Saviq: we'll probably decide what to do on today's RTM status
<Saviq> ack
<sil2100> Since we still have landings to do
<sil2100> I prepped the snapshot state already but we're basically landing OTA-13 only right now still
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Preparing packages
<Saviq> sil2100, will you push the arm64 change to lp:qtmir?
<Saviq> actually I'll take care of it
<Saviq> nvm
<Saviq> ah and we're waiting for 67 to land first
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Successfully built
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, how is the zmq update looking?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1882 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Successfully built
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, I'll then do a quick manual push to xenial-only
<sil2100> pstolowski: waiting for further release-team feedback...
<Saviq> sil2100, ok, lemme know and I'll take care of lp:qtmir
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1885 Job cancelled by dbarth!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
<Mirv> Saviq: sil2100: note it fails to build (or, one test) as I commented on the MP
<Mirv> not hard to fix though, it's just the patch not applying
<Saviq> right
<sil2100> hm, ok, sucks
<sil2100> Since I already pushed qtmir, since I saw vicamo successfully building the package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Release pocket
<sil2100> Saviq, Mirv: can anyone give me an updated patch then? I don't want to experiment by pushing 10 versions to the overlay directly
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah doing that
<sil2100> Thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, https://paste.ubuntu.com/23110940/
<sil2100> Saviq: thanks!
<Saviq> sil2100, or a smaller diff http://paste.ubuntu.com/23110948/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (xenial/qtmir). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/conte
<sil2100> ...too late
<sil2100> ;)
<Saviq> nvm
 * sil2100 wants to get this badly built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1885 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1750 Dependency wait (vivid/nuntium, xenial/nuntium, xenial/ubuntu-push, yakkety/nuntium). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-push). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ciborium, yakkety/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (xenial/dh-golang, xenial/golang-1.6, yakkety/dh-golang, yakkety/golang-1.6). Successfully built (vivid/ciborium, vivid/dh-golang, vivid/golang-1.6, xenial/ciborium)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 yakkety/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/fix-mouse-when-no-cursor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Successfully built
<Mirv> sil2100: oh noes you broke xenial overlay for some minutes I guess :)
<Mirv> I was just wondering about weird status in my silo regarding qtmir
<Mirv> not sure if related or related to the earlier qtmir publishing, but bileto complains about missing qtmir builds on ppc64el etc..
<Mirv> that might be if overlay is still trying to build the packages, and has not yet noticed that they are dependency waiting, and then says the silo should also build on those archs
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, possibly, qtmir is now built but still pending publication
<sil2100> The old one is fully published, one that's missing binaries
<Saviq> jibel, do we have bugs filed for the crashes yet or shall I file them? any tag we want?
<Saviq> dash refresh is location-service
<jibel> Saviq, not yet filed, I was waiting for next image. you can report them against canonical-devices-system-image and the milestone xenial
<Saviq> ack
<jibel> that would be the problem with the clock too
<Saviq> probably
<Saviq> just getting more symbols
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Preparing packages
<Saviq> or it could be dbus-cpp in fact
<Saviq> jibel, actually clock seems to be a different issue http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23111064/ - is it even compiled for arm64? or do we support armhf userspace, too?
<jibel> Saviq, the 64bit build should be on the image
<Saviq> ack, then it doesn't find itself for whatever reason
<jibel> we don't support armhf on arm46
<jibel> okay, different issue then
<jibel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23111071/ it is a 64bit build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Ready to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
<jibel> Saviq, how did you start it to get this log?
<Saviq> jibel, from the dash
<jibel> hm, I don't get any log anywhere
<jibel> weird
<Saviq> jibel, it's in .cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.clock_clock_3.8.476.log for me
<jibel> Saviq, yeah, I expected this file too but it's simply not there
<Saviq> hmm
<jibel> like it's deleted when the app closes
<Saviq> jibel, anyway - location crash bug #1618390
<ubot5> bug 1618390 in location-service (Ubuntu) "crash on arm64 in com::ubuntu::location::service::Stub::Stub(std::shared_ptr<core::dbus::Bus> const&)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618390
<jibel> thanks
<Saviq> jibel, or it doesn't print anything
<jibel> Saviq, no I think it's deleted, for example I start u-s-s, then close it and the log is removed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial
<Saviq> jibel, then upstart must be rotating it ¿?
<jibel> Saviq, not even rotating, just removed
<Saviq> well, yeah "rotating"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Successfully built
<jibel> strange definition of rotating :)
<Saviq> into oblivion
<Saviq> jibel, bug #1618400 for clock app, anything else I should be looking at or just trying to use it?
<ubot5> bug 1618400 in Ubuntu Clock App "Doesn't start on arm64 - can't find QML modules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618400
<jibel> Saviq, just trying to use it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Successfully built
<Saviq> jibel, is there a bug for browser not starting yet? seems it can't find libGL*
<jibel> Saviq, nope, without logs I cannot report anything useful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1864 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Release pocket (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1883 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
<Saviq> jibel, browser crashes in hybris on start - bug #1618407
<ubot5> bug 1618407 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Crashes on startup on arm64 in eglGetDisplay" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618407
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1882 Publishing packages
<Saviq> jibel, bug #1618416 media-hub startup crash
<ubot5> bug 1618416 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "media hub crashes on startup on arm64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618416
<jibel> Saviq, same than bug 1615930
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1615930 could not be found
<jibel> private
<Saviq> possibly yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Job cancelled by 3v1n0!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Generating diffs
<Saviq> jibel, mtp-server crashing seems very similar to location service, added there
<Saviq> (to bug #1618390 I mean)
<ubot5> bug 1618390 in mtp (Ubuntu) "dbus-cpp crash on arm64 in core::dbus::Object::get_property" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618390
<jibel> Saviq, okay, there is also this list of private bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/avila-private/xenial64 to check if it's already reported
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/signon-plugin-oauth2, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 vivid/unity8: Timed out
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 yakkety/unity: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/unity/systemd-unit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1882 Proposed pocket (yakkety/account-plugins). Release pocket (vivid/account-plugins, xenial/account-plugins)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Successfully built (xenial/unity-scope-click). Uploading build (vivid/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Ready to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
<jgdx> ToyKeeper, still around?
<mzanetti> jibel, hey, I found a number of battery-drainers which IMO are too critical in order to release them with OTA-13. It's not my call, but just to make you aware of them:
<mzanetti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1618417
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1618417 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Low battery notification turns screen on and never turns it off again." [Critical,New]
<mzanetti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/+bug/1618380
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1618380 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Device not going to deep sleep" [Critical,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Successfully built
<jgdx> ToyKeeper, could you make sure your sources.list.d looks like this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23111421/ Also, please ensure that you have the correct version of uss installed? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23111423/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/
<jgdx> ToyKeeper, the entire .cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log would also be helpful! Thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Failed to build (yakkety/unity). Successfully built (yakkety/libindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Successfully built
<mardy> trainguards: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 "Destination version missing from changelog": is this an error, or just a warning I can ignore?
<sil2100> mardy: hey! I think currently it's an error you need to deal with
<sil2100> mardy: e.g. you need to check the version from the archives and sync it to your changelog in trunk (with all its changes)
<mardy> sil2100: I think that the version from the main archives isin sync, but there's a newer one in yakkety-proposed
<mardy> sil2100: so maybe I just have to wait for that landing to complete and changes are merged into trunk?
<sil2100> mardy: yeah
<sil2100> mardy: normally you should never start a new landing if a previous one didn't yet get merged
<sil2100> As you need to rebuild once the other landing is finalized anyway
<Mirv> sil2100: jibel: Saviq: ok I have frieza arm64 + Qt 5.6 booting to the unity8, and all packages are up to date, so I'd be ready to land https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 now
<sil2100> \o/
<Mirv> speak now or... etc
<jgdx> Mirv, does USS run on that silo? jibel reported bug 1618157 you see
<ogra_> did you guys ever compare the ram usage between armhf and arm64 ?
<ubot5> bug 1618157 in Canonical System Image "xenial/arm64 - no system-settings/about panel" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618157
<ogra_> (in snappy arm64 uses about twice the ram for64bit binaries ... )
<Mirv> jgdx: seems the same, weird
<jgdx> Mirv, it crashes? Could you check what UALs you have installed?
<jgdx> Mirv, i.e. ibubuntu-app-launch2 and ibubuntu-app-launch3
<Mirv> jgdx: the only log entry maybe interesting in u-s-s log is  file:///usr/lib/aarch64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/1.3/PageStack.qml:230:9: QML PageWra
<Mirv> pper: Could not assign value: QVariant(QVariantMap, QMap()) to property: "pluginOptions"
<Mirv> jgdx: libuubntu-app-launch3
<Mirv> jgdx: well /var/crash is pretty full on arm64 device ;) nothing u-s-s related though
<jgdx> Mirv, huh, doesn't sound like a crash then. USS will close itself if there's no plugin to load.
<jgdx> and it sounds like there's something very wrong given given that log you got there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1877 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> Saviq, can you force merge silo 67 so I can get the pasteboard into the qa queue?
<Mirv> kenvandine: he can't, I can. doing.
<kenvandine> Mirv, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1864 Merging to trunk
<Mirv> xenial overlay Qt 5.6 is now happening
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
<Mirv> kenvandine: you'll need another rebuild once the Qt 5.6 packages are published in overlay PPA
<kenvandine> ugh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 yakkety/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/focusInfoSurfaceId
<Mirv> well we could also fix that more manually at publish time (no-change recompile of qtmir and qtubuntu for xenial if time is of essence
<Mirv> oh but seems like you have MP issues too
<kenvandine> yeah... that last qtmir landing screwed it up
<kenvandine> need to wait for dandrader
<Saviq> kenvandine, he should be around soon, I need to fix lp:qtmir due to direct arm64 upload https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+sourcepub/6842402/+listing-archive-extra and will resubmit Daniel's branch
<Saviq> sil2100, I'm pushing https://code.launchpad.net/~vicamo/qtmir/build-qtmir-android-arm64/+merge/303760 to lp:qtmir manually then?
<Saviq> (because train will complain about missing version on xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (xenial/qtsystems-opensource-src). Successfully built (vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsystems-opensource-src)
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, makes sense
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-keyboard/packaging-fixes
<Saviq> sil2100, sanity check please https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/trunk
<Mirv> robru: I got unhandled exception https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/810/publish/1/debug/
<Mirv> robru: anyway according to bileto status it finished far enough
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Release pocket
<Mirv> silo 810, created 2015-12-21, Landed! :D
<Mirv> I mean ticket
<Mirv> since that was the original Qt 5.6 silo for xenial, yakkety one was created later
<Mirv> when yakkety existed and all that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
<Saviq> kenvandine, it merges fine ¿?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Failed to build (xenial/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
<Mirv> heh, according to https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/810/status/2460/ only 412 source package versions were deleted from the silo on auto-finalizing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
<Mirv> sil2100: Qt 5.6 is now in xenial overlay (pending publisher run). overlay PPA size bumped to 43.6GB out of 50.0GB but I guess it go down a bit within a week or two when old versions are cleaned up..
<sil2100> ;p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
<Mirv> sil2100: I think the only thing that needs clearing that any silo that has any of: ciborium qtmir qtubuntu ubuntu-ui-toolkit unity8 webbrowser-app (.. gsettings-qt qtvideo-node but I think there are none) will need a no-change rebuild for xenial to build against correct Qt private ABI version
<Mirv> that means the pasteboard silo, cimi's silo 78 (will need rebuild anyway), various unity8 test silos from mterry and mzanetti, webbrowser-app silos from oSoMoN and alex-abreu, and zoltan's UITK silo. but none are actually landing atm other than pasteboard.
<Mirv> so they will be rebuilt naturally
<alex-abreu> Mirv, you need silos?
<Mirv> alex-abreu: no I just mentioned silos that will need xenial rebuild thanks to Qt 5.6 landed in xenial overlay
<alex-abreu> Mirv, ah ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards QA trouble? ping ubuntu-qa | CI problems -> JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Xenial overlay now has Qt 5.6, rebuild u8/qtmir/qtubuntu/webbrowser/uitk silos. Known issues: new publisher job, report any problems
<Saviq> jibel, camera crash on stsartup - bug #1618447 - possibly because of media-hub not running
<ubot5> bug 1618447 in camera-app (Ubuntu) "Camera doesn't start on arm64 - crash in " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618447
<jibel> Saviq, yup vicamo reported it iirc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/gallery-app). Successfully built (vivid/gallery-app, xenial/gallery-app)
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards QA trouble? ping ubuntu-qa | CI problems -> JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Xenial overlay now has Qt 5.6, rebuild u8/qtmir/qtubuntu/webbrowser/uitk silos after overlay PPA published run finished. Known issues: new publisher job, report any problems
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ and another note, the publisher run is taking ages today so need to monitor when there are no zillion Pending items in overlay anymore, only after that rebuilds are valid
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Successfully built
<jgdx> jibel, silo 71 works fine for me. I've asked Selene for more information, I suspect it's a botched install.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Currently building (xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Failed to build (vivid/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1883 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/libe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1877 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1877 Publish failed: Ready to build (yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu). dobey not authorized to upload apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
<dobey> sil2100, kenvandine: can one of you publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1877 please?
<kenvandine> dobey, no yakkety build?
<kenvandine> Mirv, so should i be rebuilding everything in silo 37 to pick up the qt 5.6 transition?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1877 Ready to build (yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu)
<dobey> kenvandine: yakkety is already uploaded
<kenvandine> dobey, publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1877 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1877 Publish failed: Ready to build
<rvr> abeato: Hi
<kenvandine> dobey, i suspect it's refusing to publish because it's a triple landing with no yakkety build
<kenvandine> i guess wait for sil2100
 * kenvandine doesn't know how to handle that
<sil2100> What's up?
<dobey> hmm
<sil2100> Ah
<dobey> kenvandine: did it publish the ones to overlay though?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> failed
<abeato> rvr hey
<dobey> doh
<sil2100> dobey, kenvandine: let me manually publish
<rvr> abeato: I'm checking the "No sound notification for new SMS" bug
<sil2100> This should have been a xenial+vivid only silo, but I don't want to experiment by switching it to it now
<sil2100> It would possibly work but we can just screw it
<dobey> sil2100: there is no such option in bileto
<sil2100> dobey: ah, indeed
<rvr> abeato: The mp says "Make sure we emit sounds when taking a screenshot even after media-hub has restarted". Do I kill it first?
<sil2100> dobey: ok, copied, will finalize the silo in a moment
<dobey> sil2100: ok, thanks!
<abeato> rvr, correct, kill it and then check is screenshot still plays a sound, same for Music in scope
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1883 Proposed pocket (yakkety/policykit-unity8). Release pocket (vivid/policykit-unity8, xenial/policykit-unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Successfully built
<rvr> abeato: Ack
<rvr> abeato: Screenshot makes a sound, but SMS...
<rvr> abeato: SMS doesn't play
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Ready to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
<abeato> rvr, that is expected, the part that fixes sound for SMS is https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841
<rvr> abeato: Oh, ok
<abeato> rvr, it is 2 different clients that do not recover properly from a media-hub crash
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1877 Ready to build (yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu). Release pocket (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1877 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
<Mirv> 1.5h of no publisher run finishing, all of Qt 5.6 still Pending items at https://launchpad.net/%7Eci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages?batch=75&memo=300&start=300 ...
<Mirv> kenvandine: the private ABI users, that is qtmir, qtubuntu, unity8
<kenvandine> Mirv, thx
<Mirv> kenvandine: but as ^ it still cannot be done thanks to LP being extremely slow today
<kenvandine> :/
<Mirv> actually it's 1h 50min now
<Mirv> earlier today I saw something similar but it was then finally done under 2 hours
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Failed to build (yakkety/telephony-service). Needs building (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity). Successfully built (yakkety/libindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service). Failed to build (yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1883 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Successfully built
<rvr> abeato: Silo 12 approved
<abeato> rvr, cool, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1862 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato jhodapp vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1871 QA Signoff: Approved
<robru> Mirv: that traceback is lp failing to respond to one of the copies, odd that it was successful anyway
<robru> sil2100: currently if bileto were to offer x+y it would be xenial archive and vivid overlay, bileto needs a small overhaul to be able to define which ppa you want in which series
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Failed to build (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service)
 * dobey wonders when ephemeral PPAs will happen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 Preparing packages
<mterry> robru: I'm seeing "bad merges" as a status in one of my silos.  But log doesn't indicate anything bad.  Is there a way to see why it's listing that?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
<robru> mterry: what ticket?
<mterry> robru: yep, that would have been helpful info  :)  https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550
<robru> mterry: if you click status it shows one superceded merge
<robru> dobey: in a couple weeks, git support first
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
<mterry> robru: hmm that would explain that...  OK sorry for idiocy  :P
<robru> mterry: no worries. I just made the status link more prominent because I heard from multiple people that they didn't know to click there for details
<dobey> robru: well i don't much care about git support. but ephemeral PPAs should mean it'll be possible to fix the issue of SRU landings building against overlay
<robru> dobey: well git support is done I'm just in the process of reviewing and testing it, once that's done I'm starting on ephemeral.
<dobey> oh are ephemeral PPAs a thing in launchpad now? i didn't know they were done yet
<dobey> anyway, gotta go get lunch
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Preparing packages
<robru> dobey: yes, for a while now LP has supported PPA creation & deletion from the API, and I even have all the right runes for created a devirted PPA suitable for bileto, it's just a matter of making sure ~ci-train-bot has the right permissions and devising a safe transition plan so I don't break existing PPAs when I go live with ephemeral PPA code.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 yakkety/url-dispatcher: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/is-scope-check
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Successfully built
<Mirv> robru: well LP gui does that too occasionally, error fetching the "completed" page but actual action succeeded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
 * robru shakes fist at LP
* Mirv changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards QA trouble? ping ubuntu-qa | CI problems -> JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Xenial overlay now has Qt 5.6, rebuild u8/qtmir/qtubuntu/webbrowser/uitk silos now. Known issues: new publisher job, report any problems
<Mirv> kenvandine: ^ now would be good
<Mirv> sil2100: you may want to rebuild staging images now to get first Qt 5.6 images
<sil2100> Mirv: all published?
<sil2100> Mirv: on it, thanks for the heads up :)
<Mirv> sil2100: looks so, nothing Pending in +packages
<Mirv> np
<sil2100> I don't trust LP no more
<Mirv> and it's beem 3 hours now..
<Mirv> me neither
<sil2100> Ok, this I trust
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Successfully built
<Mirv> there is clearly a gap between even the Pending gone and before indexes are actually updated
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (xenial/indicator-display). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-display). Needs building (vivid/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-session). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 yakkety/url-dispatcher: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~larryprice/url-dispatcher/appid-with-dots
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-display). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1887 vivid/repowerd: debdiff failed: see log for details
<dobey> robru: oh, just creating PPAs from the API is something else i think. there was an "ephemeral ppa" feature in launchpad that cjwatson had talked about before, which i thought is something else
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1887 Preparing packages
<cjwatson> dobey: No, ephemeral PPAs basically consist of being able to create them from the API with all the right properties and delete them when done.
<dobey> oh ok
<cjwatson> dobey: The work on the LP side was done a while back AFAIK, and as far as I remember it consisted of making a few things settable by ordinary users and a few more things settable with the aid of a slightly less god-mode team than before.
<cjwatson> dobey: Oh, and exporting the ability to delete an archive on the API.
<robru> dobey: yeah I could have done this probably 6 months ago but got caught in the transition away from Jenkins. It would have required implementing twice in two different places, but now that Jenkins is fully gone, it's much easier to add new features, so git and ephemeral PPAs are both right around the corner
<robru> (in terms of lp API support I mean, lp was ready for this at least 6 months ago, but I had this huge distraction to kill first)
<cjwatson> This is the thing with LP features, we often refer to them with grand names and then they actually turn out to be a collection of a few API endpoints and a bit of backend support :-)
<robru> cjwatson: that's how you know your code is high quality, it's easily extendable and you get synergistic effects where small changes make big improvements
<cjwatson> Well that sounds much more buzzword-friendly than I was going for but I guess so :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1887 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Chroot problem (vivid/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Diff missing (vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/libphonenumber, yakkety/libphonenumber). Ready to build (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/gallery-app). Successfully built (vivid/gallery-app, xenial/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards QA trouble? ping ubuntu-qa | CI problems -> JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Xenial overlay now has Qt 5.6, rebuild u8/qtmir/qtubuntu/webbrowser/uitk silos now. Known issues: big bileto rollout, notify robru of any problems asap
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telephony-service)
<robru> oooh, rollout hiccup, that should sort itself out shortly (I hope...)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Currently building (vivid/history-service, xenial/address-book-service, yakkety/address-book-service). Failed to build (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/libphonenumber, yakkety/libphonenumber)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/ubuntu-push, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/gsettings-ub
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Chroot problem (vivid/messaging-app). Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
<robru> Somebody build something
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Currently building (yakkety/address-book-service). Failed to build (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libphonenumber, yakkety/libphonenumber)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/sync-monitor). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libqofono, xenial/mediaplayer-app, xenial/sync-m
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/sync-monitor). Successfully built (vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/sync-monitor)
<Saviq> kenvandine, Mirv landed Qt 5.6 on xenial https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 - you'll need to rebuild copypaste slo
<Saviq> silo
<Saviq> that's most likely why xenial autopkgtests failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/address-book-service). Failed to build (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libphonenumber, yakkety/libp
<kenvandine> Saviq, i did rebuild those already
<Saviq> kenvandine, ah then maybe we're just waiting for britney
<kenvandine> Saviq, i rebuilt them after Mirv said the xenial packages had been published
<kenvandine> this has been a common issue lately :/
<Saviq> kenvandine, yeah looks like it's just waiting time http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-unity8
<kenvandine> i'll just keep hitting retry until they pass :/
<kenvandine> getting used to that now
<kenvandine> maybe by the morning they'll be good
<kenvandine> we'll see
<robru> alf_: btw, for your next repowerd release, please use git directly in bileto
<alf_> robru: \o/
<alf_> robru: thanks
<robru> alf_: you're welcome. it might be rough around the edges, let me know if you have any problems
<alf_> robru: sure
<ToyKeeper> jgdx: I haven't been able to get it to fail today.  Not sure what changed, since the exact same commands (up, enter to recall old commands) are now producing different results.
<ToyKeeper> jgdx: I assume I must have done something wrong; just can't figure out what.  Anyway, I won't block it over this.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1887 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 QA Signoff: Approved
<jgdx> ToyKeeper, what command was it that you re-ran? :)
<ToyKeeper> jgdx: I tried several different approaches today, on multiple builds, and couldn't get any of them to fail.
<jgdx> ToyKeeper, bug 1617217 was filed, but it's not a regression in silo 71. The question is whether we want another silo or what.
<ubot5> bug 1617217 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "System settings app crashes when doing the second checking for updates" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1617217
<jgdx> ToyKeeper, okay, thanks for testing though. I don't have any good theories, I'm afraid.
<ToyKeeper> jgdx: I didn't encounter any crashes, just a missing UI for click updates.  Haven't been able to trigger the issue today though.
<jgdx> ToyKeeper, okay. The steps to reproduce are very specific, so it's not something you would encounter in the test plan.
<ToyKeeper> I usually check things outside the test plan too.  :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
<Saviq> kenvandine, it should be much better now (and even better soon) - we've a bunch of test reliability fixes in the queue and we've increased the time out we've been hitting in britney
<jgdx> Saviq, even fixing those flaky unity qmltests? :)
<Saviq> jgdx, especially that (there were not that many, seems the most we've been hitting was a SDK issue and a simple timeout on the tests)
<Saviq> our suite takes 2h30m on a good run and it was under a 2h50m limit, we've been going over that when the infra was under heavy load
<jgdx> Saviq, not many no, maybe four repeat offenders?
<jgdx> oh, I see
<Saviq> but yeah, we've a bunch of fixes coming up, and we'll improve the runtime, too (by running them in parallel)
<Saviq> like, in our CI we're running them in ~1h
<Saviq> and actually have another thing en route to speed it up by 20mins or so
<jgdx> sweet!
<jgdx> Saviq, ctest in parallel?
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> they're UI tests, so there's plenty of waiting
 * jgdx looks forward to it!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1639
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1879
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500
<robru> lol, every time
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/storage-framework
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Ready to build (vivid/zeromq3, vivid/zmqpp). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/zeromq3, yakkety/zmqpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1639 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/trust-store). Successfully built (vivid/trust-store, xenial/trust-store)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1879 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/ubuntu-push, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/gsettings-ub
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1834 Merging branches
<robru> kenvandine: I merged jbicha's ticket because it was in a weird state. Yours will need a rebuild shortly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-display). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-datetime). Successfully bu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Currently building (vivid/address-book-service). Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libphonenumber, y
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtorganizer5-eds). Successfully built (vivid/qtorganizer5-eds, xenial/qtorganizer5-eds)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir). Failed to build (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/content-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity). Successfully built (yakkety/libindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libphonenumber, yakkety/libphonenumber
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/li
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Failed to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtmi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Successfully built
<robru> Mirv: two big rollouts today, I'll try to stay up a bit and respond to any issues, shouldn't be too risky
<robru> Mirv: already many successful builds and statuses, somewhat worried about publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1882 Release pocket
<jbicha> yay, autopkgtest caught up
<Mirv> robru: ok
<Mirv> robru: as we're in semi-freeze, not much publishing happening
<robru> Grumble
<robru> Mirv: ok well worst case you may need to copy manually. But it should be fine
<Mirv> yeah that's not a problem
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/signon-plugin-oauth2, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1888 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1888 yakkety/mediascanner2: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~vicamo/mediascanner2/add-lib64-for-64bit-android. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1885 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1888 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1888 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1888 Currently building (xenial/mediascanner2). Failed to build (yakkety/mediascanner2). Successfully built (vivid/mediascanner2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1888 Failed to build (xenial/mediascanner2, yakkety/mediascanner2). Successfully built (vivid/mediascanner2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato jhodapp vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1871 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1862 Publishing packages
<sil2100> robru: interesting small thing, I was just able to publish a silo with packaging changes without ticking the 'ACK' checkbox
<sil2100> robru: is that normal?
<sil2100> robru: let me fill in a bug anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/content-hub, yakk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/media-hub). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato jhodapp vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1871 Proposed pocket (yakkety/media-hub). Release pocket (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1862 Proposed pocket (yakkety/unity8). Release pocket (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
<morphis> robru: ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1889 /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Preparing packages
<Mirv> morphis: you know it's 3am for him?
<Mirv> well, if one knows him one also knows he might be online..
<Mirv> :)
<morphis> Mirv: yeah :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine renato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, vivid/libphonenumber, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libphonenumber, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/libphonenumber)
<Saviq> Mirv, sil2100, we got a situation in xenial overlay
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+sourcepub/6845086/+listing-archive-extra is not built against Qt 5.6
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Failed to build (vivid/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtmi
<Saviq> this, btw, sounds like a problem with the new bileto behaviour
<Saviq> i.e. silo A builds something, silo B builds it, too, a no-change rebuild; silo B lands
<Saviq> if then silo A lands without a rebuild (which the train won't force now), it will be built against the wrong thing
<Saviq> trainguards, robru ↑↑
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 QA Signoff: N/A
<rvr> Mirv: Silo 97 approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1847 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-datetime). Successfully built (yakkety/hud, yakkety/indicator-application, ya
<Mirv> rvr: sil2100: what about OTA-13 vs landings that are not on the shortlist of OTA-13 like that silo 97? (or is it..)
<Saviq> Mirv, see ↑↑↑, unity8 built against Qt 5.5 landed last night
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1861 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 Preparing packages
<Mirv> Saviq: :( I tried to ask everyone to rebuild
<Mirv> Saviq: pushing a xenial-only rebuild
<Saviq> Mirv, see my comment above also, I'm worried the new bileto behaviour will just make it more likely
<Saviq> no-change rebuilds happen for a reason, ignoring them is IMO the wrong way
<Saviq> instead, whoever uploads a no-change rebuilds should push the changelog entry into the respective trunks
<Mirv> Saviq: true, that, a good point
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
<Mirv> Saviq: althought, xenial or vivid only rebuilds would have been missed in the past too, since I believe only yakkety is checked for trilandings
<Mirv> well not sure about that either
<Mirv> these days the problems we have are a bit complicated
<kenvandine> now i'm having to rebuild unity8 in the pasteboard silo... again
<kenvandine> and it had failing tests on armhf
<rvr> Mirv: I don't know :-/
<rvr> Mirv: Currently I have blocked all the silos that are not on the OTA-13 list, but I don't know what was discussed yesterday
<Mirv> rvr: yeah I'll wait for official word
<Mirv> rvr: yeah I was wondering how my silo got to the non-blocked queue since I haven't seen it in approved lists, but maybe it is
<Mirv> let's wait
<kenvandine> is there anything else on the ota-13 list that includes unity8 or qtmir?
<kenvandine> besides pasteboard
<rvr> Mirv: It was there before the meeting :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato jhodapp vicamo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1871 Release pocket
<Mirv> kenvandine: not anymore since this landing that broke xenial was landed :)
<kenvandine> what about your rebuild for xenial?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
<kenvandine> that'll make me need to rebuild again, right?
<Mirv> kenvandine: well train just skips that, I pushed a direct upload just for xenial
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> i guess it only complains about yakkety versions in the changelog
<Mirv> it will only show in the xenial diff
<Mirv> yes that's my thinking too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/media-hub). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/content-hub, yakk
<kenvandine> Saviq, can we please force merge silo 12?
<kenvandine> so i can rebuild the pasteboard silo again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-api)
<ogra_> whats going on with the overlay PPA ? seems my desktop machine wants to remove-unity8 and unity8-desktop-session ... is that wanted ?
<kenvandine> ogra_, someone landed a build of unity8 that was built before the qt 5.6 landing
<kenvandine> ogra_, Mirv  uploaded a no change rebuild just a bit again for xenial
<ogra_> ah, k ... and there is no proposed shielding for the PPA
<Mirv> ogra_: fixed as soon as Launchpad would care to publish https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+build/10688509
<kenvandine> yup
<Mirv> the "usually takes 20 mins that lately has taken 2h"
<kenvandine> Saviq, i'm just merging this, gotta get the build going
<Mirv> kenvandine: I guess it's trainguard only action, but doing
<kenvandine> i did it
<kenvandine> thx though
<Saviq> "this"? you mean the no-change rebuild?
<kenvandine> silo 12
<Mirv> oh, it worked for you it seems indeed. I thought it was limited to trainguards, not core-devs. but maybe it's then core-devs too.
<kenvandine> the media hub thing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1862 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1529 Bad merges (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8)
 * Saviq has no idea what's going on, but fine
<Saviq> aah ok
<kenvandine> Saviq :)
<Saviq> didn't it land already?
<Mirv> Saviq: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1862
<Mirv> Saviq: well yes but not to release pocket
<kenvandine> it was in proposed
<Saviq> right
<kenvandine> so not merged
<ogra_> Saviq, isnt that a prereq. for being a good manager ?
<Mirv> running... http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity8
<kenvandine> and my rebuild from this morning was missing it
<Saviq> yeah
<ogra_> (not knowing what goes on)
<Saviq> kenvandine, isn't it still your morning?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
<kenvandine> Saviq, yes... i started early today
<kenvandine> gotta get this pasteboard silo to qa...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dednick, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1529 Bad merges (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Successfully built (vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Currently building (yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/li
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 yakkety/qtmir: Failed to branch https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/use-mir-test-dev
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Failed to build (vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/sync-monitor, yakkety/sync-monitor). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libqofono, xenial/mediaplayer-app, yakkety/a
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 Chroot problem (yakkety/qtorganizer5-eds). Successfully built (vivid/qtorganizer5-eds, xenial/qtorganizer5-eds)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Uploading build (yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Failed to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
<robru> Mirv: yes there's nothing a train guard can do that a core dev can't also do
<robru> morphis: ah, I guess that's a firewall issue, I'll poke webops
<morphis> robru: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
<Saviq> sil2100, re: instrumented PPA, what was your plan there? I was thinking maybe daily recipe out of trunks + a merge of the diff?
<sil2100> Saviq: no, I have a script for the syncing already, recepies are good but only for bzr based projects
<sil2100> I tried a recipe but then noticed we want also non-bzr source-only projects synced, so I made a quick script that does all the work
<sil2100> Saviq: but I'm waiting for patches to enable instrumentation
<sil2100> Didn't have time to work on those myself, upstreams would be able to more quickly do those
<Saviq> sil2100, yup, I wasn't subsribed to phablet ML for some reason, so missed it ;)
<Saviq> will make sure we have patches for you soon
<sil2100> Saviq: wow, hah ;)
<sil2100> Thanks! That would save me some qmake-action, I don't have much experience with that
<jbicha> Mirv: could you also merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubuntu-seeds/touch-yakkety-tinyxml2/+merge/304207 (I'm not a core dev)
<sil2100> jbicha: let me merge it in as Mirv is probably EOD by now
<sil2100> hm, I'll maybe release a new seed then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1890 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> jgdx, i guess we need to force merge silo 71
<kenvandine> jgdx, doing that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1842 Merging branches
<robru> morphis: yep, same branch just built fine in staging: https://requests.ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com/log/1215/build/latest/ so something's goofy in production, still waiting for webops peeps
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1890 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1722 Abandoning ticket
<jgdx> kenvandine, why is that? :s
<kenvandine> jgdx, silo 71 wasn't merged before your silo was built
<kenvandine> held in proposed still
<rvr> alf_: Is there a way to manually set the battery state below 10%?
<alf_> rvr: yes, I will pastebin
<alf_> rvr: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23116404/
<robru> blah, webops too busy
<sil2100> jbicha: new ubuntu-touch-meta uploaded
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1756 Updates pocket
<sil2100> mterry: hey!
<sil2100> mterry: I wanted to give you a heads-up and maybe also ask for opinion - we want to do a git-snapshot release of zeromq3 for yakkety (FFe is in the middle of being accepted)
<sil2100> mterry: poking you about that since there's an MIR for zeromq3 right now which might be affected
<sil2100> mterry: there's various reasons for the whole operation, all details can be found in the FFe bug here:
<sil2100> mterry: LP: #1612240
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1612240 in zmqpp (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Please upgrade zeromq3 and zmqpp to 4.1.2 git snapshot" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612240
<sil2100> mterry: I already talked with slangasek and he's ok to give us a green light here, but we wanted to make sure it's ok with the MIR team as well
<mterry> sil2100: I'm not sure why I would care from a MIR pov?  I mean, I haven't reviewed the code yet, so no lost effort on my end.  And I think the MIR is waiting on a security review.  I assume newer code is more secure -- probably a big assumption  :)
<sil2100> mterry: well, potentially yes, but you know how it's with snapshot-based releases ;p 4.2 is still pending, no release date for now
<Saviq> robru, did you see my messages earlier today? I'm worried the "ignore no-change rebuilds" feature will bite us - rebuilds are for a reason, and if you land a non-rebuilt silo you may get into trouble (like we did this morning with a landing of unity8 that wasn't rebuilt against Qt 5.6)
<Saviq> IMO it's so easy to just push the changelog entry to the respective trunk that it doesn't warrant the train ignoring it
<robru> Saviq: yeah, not sure what to say to that. first, the changelog checker only works on yakkety so even without this change, the massive qt publish to xenial would not have been noticed.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1890 Successfully built
<Saviq> oh well, your call
<rvr> alf_: Silo 36 approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1887 QA Signoff: Approved
<alf_> rvr: thanks
<jbicha> sil2100: thanks
<robru> Saviq: oops sorry got distracted. yeah maybe you should raise this with slangasek and we can discuss it
<robru> Saviq: I think mostly the no-changes should be ignored because a) there's so many of them, and b) it doesn't warrant rebuilding and re QA'ing when syncing a trivial changelog entry
<robru> Saviq: like if publishing something built against the wrong libs breaks stuff, it's easier to just upload a new no-change than to go through a silo all over again
<robru> morphis: ugh, webops asked me to file an RT, that means I don't know when this issue will be fixed :-/
<morphis> robru: aye, no hurry from my side
<morphis> robru: was just curious to give this a go :-)
<robru> morphis: but I want everybody to convert to git NOW!!! ;-)
<morphis> :-D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 yakkety/sync-monitor: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/sync-monitor/fix-1618907
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 yakkety/sync-monitor: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/sync-monitor/fix-1618907
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity). Successfully built (yakkety/libindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 yakkety/sync-monitor: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/sync-monitor/fix-1618907
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 yakkety/unity: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/systemd-unit-fixes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity). Successfully built (yakkety/libindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (xenial/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1879 Preparing packages
<dobey> hmm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1891 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1891 yakkety/messaging-app: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~pat-mcgowan/messaging-app/revert-counts. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Currently building (xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs building (vivid/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1891 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Currently building (vivid/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1879 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 yakkety/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/cursorConfinement
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1891 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1891 yakkety/messaging-app: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~pat-mcgowan/messaging-app/revert-counts. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Failed to build (vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/sync-monitor, yakkety/sync-monitor). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libqofono, xenial/mediaplayer-app, yakkety/a
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1891 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service). Failed to build (vivid/history-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs building (vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1891 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Failed to build (yakkety/unity). Successfully built (yakkety/libindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 QA Signoff: Ready
<sil2100> ubuntu-qt: hey! Is there a reason why I don't see https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 in the QA queue?
<sil2100> ubuntu-qt: this silo has the pot fix for enabling translations in sync-monitor... this is required for OTA-13
<sil2100> The earlier we get the pot change in the more time translators have
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: ^
<robru> sil2100: looks like it only became QA ready minutes before you asked, I'm not sure how quickly Trello notices
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Right, there seems to be a lag
<sil2100> Anyway, just wanted to make sure QA will pick it up for testing ASAP :)
<sil2100> Goodnight o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1891 QA Signoff: Ready
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Cancelled build (yakkety/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki dandrada, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Release pocket (vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1893 Preparing packages
<Mirv> robru: I didn't get a silo for some reason https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1893/build/1/
<Mirv> not a huge problem, I can use another for time being
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1794 Currently building (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles). Diff missing (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1887 Publishing packages
<sil2100> vigo: hey! Is request 1870 failing QA tests?
<vigo> Hi sil2100
<vigo> yeap the calendar fix is not working as expected
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1794 Diff missing (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
<vigo> and well tha translations seem to be not working for calendar notifications
<sil2100> eh, I'll have to rip out the pot-file fix then and release it separately
<sil2100> There are not translations in LP or the language-packs yet, so I suppose there would be no translaitons fixed
<sil2100> After this landing we can finally get strings translated ;p
<vigo> great, so I tried to ping renato but wasn't connected yet to let him know about that fix
<sil2100> vigo: yeah, I guess renatu is in the US TZ, so I think in the meantime I'll just rip out this one merge, make a silo and try to fast-track it with you guys
<sil2100> Leaving time for renatu to fix the other fixes
<vigo> perfect, so it is ok if I just block it?
<vigo> and wait for you to make that silo
<sil2100> Yeah, if it clearly has regressions then I guess the silo anyway will have to be rebuilt
<vigo> sil2100, I'll block it until jibel or vrruiz are connected and keep working in the silos left :)
<sil2100> vigo: ok, I'm prepping the other silo in that case
<vigo> gret sil2100 thank you!
<sil2100> vigo: but if in case jibel or rvr say that the previous silo is good to go then just give me a sign and I'll remove the new one
<vigo> sure
<sil2100> Mirv, robru: hey! Does this mean we can't build/assign new silos?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1887 Proposed pocket (yakkety/repowerd). Release pocket (vivid/repowerd, xenial/repowerd)
<sil2100> Mirv, robru: I just got the same failure as Mirv when trying to build-assign a new silo
<sil2100> Mirv: in case robru is not around anymore, I'll try to see what's up with that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (yakkety/unity-scope-click)
<jibel> sil2100, +1 to split the silo
<sil2100> jibel: this won't be that easy, bileto is broken right now, can't assign new silos...
<sil2100> Will try to fix it in a moment, maybe in the meantime I'll use one of my old existing silos
<jibel> sil2100, or just remove the offending mp?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah it looks like that, I was still guessing mine was because I had no MP:s or something like that (just guessing what could be partially broken), but I guess it's like you said
<sil2100> Mirv: I see that it worked for the second time
<sil2100> Mirv: so whenever you see something like that just re-try and it seems to work then, possibly first it gets confused by the ephemeral PPAs not working
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1855 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1858 QA Signoff: Approved
<Mirv> sil2100: oh, ok!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1856 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1859 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1887 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1894 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1861 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1888 Currently building (xenial/mediascanner2). Failed to build (yakkety/mediascanner2). Successfully built (vivid/mediascanner2)
<sil2100> rvr, jibel, vigo: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1894 <- the pot-only change for sync-monitor, packages looking 'sane', waiting for autopkgtests now
<rvr> sil2100: Ack
<vigo> sil2100, thanks
<jibel> sil2100, lgtm
<jibel> sil2100, will you reexport the lang packs before freezing the rc?
<jibel> we'd need the translations of the update panel
<jibel> and the keyboard indicator
<sil2100> Sure
<sil2100> Hope we'll get at least sync-monitor translations for the most popular languages at least
<sil2100> s/at least//
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 QA Signoff: Ready
<Mirv> sil2100: ubuntu-qa: FYI xenial overlay is now slightly "ahead" of yakkety, which uncovers new potentially flaky tests in unity 8 autopkgtests. remember that xenial and yakkety are now largely the same regarding Qt, so if you see a silo that has yakkety tests fully passing but U8 tests for xenial failing, you can consider taking it into QA while U8 team looks into the issues uncovered by new upstream
<Mirv> fix to a color comparison function
<Mirv> that includes copy paste silo
<Mirv> meanwhile I'm trying to revert that qtdeclarative patch in xenial overlay and not push it yet to yakkety
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, yeah, we also basically have pushed some xenial changes for the arm64 transition that didn't get forwarded to yakkety yet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1894 QA Signoff: Ready
<jibel> Mirv, I am not sure to understand, if xenial is slightly ahead and tests fail in xenial it should block the landing?
<jibel> why should we consider it for qa?
<Mirv> jibel: I mean if you have something OTA critical, it's known that the new fix in Qt unreveals test problems that have been falsely passing before, and we are aware of that.
<Mirv> but if you like green I'm getting a silo ready that temporarily reverts that fix in xenial too so that the tests pass again
<Mirv> and won't upload it yet to yakkety before the tests are ready for it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1888 Failed to build (xenial/mediascanner2, yakkety/mediascanner2). Successfully built (vivid/mediascanner2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1893 Diff missing (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki dandrada, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1715 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1892 QA Signoff: Ready
<jibel> Mirv, okay, got it
<jibel> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1894 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1893 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1794 Diff missing (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1893 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~vicamo/ubuntu-system-settings/arm64-about-plugin. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1894 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1894 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Failed to build (yakkety/unity). Successfully built (yakkety/libindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1894 Publishing packages
<sil2100> Oh, kenvandine already pressed the button, yay for double publish
<sil2100> ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> sorry... i saw the failure to publish
<kenvandine> and knew i had already reviewed that packaging change
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1893 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Preparing packages
<sil2100> kenvandine: no worries, it's all good :)
<renatu> sil2100, hey.
<sil2100> renatu: hey! We had to strip out the pot fix from your sync-monitor silo since it currently failed QA validation
<sil2100> (and we wanted to get it in ASAP)
<sil2100> renatu: you'll need to remove the pot MP from your original silo now and rebuild + take a look at QA's concerns
<jgdx> sil2100, there's no movement on silo 41, so feel free to tack https://code.launchpad.net/~vicamo/ubuntu-system-settings/arm64-about-plugin/+merge/304624 onto it
<sil2100> jgdx: anything wrong with it? Or the autopkgtests still failing?
<sil2100> jgdx: ah!
<sil2100> jgdx: it's probably what Mirv was mentioning above
<jgdx> sil2100, seems your recycle had no effect, but those failures are nothing new
<kenvandine> it's unity8 failing on xenial
<sil2100> Mirv: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1890/landing-041-xenial/excuses.html <- could you take a look and say if it's related to the new Qt?
<sil2100> jgdx: in case it's what Mirv says we could get an exception of letting it into QA
<kenvandine> we really need to get that crash fix in
<sil2100> Since it's caused by the Qt landing in xenial that basically shows real failures that we couldn't see before, as Qt was falsely making them pass in the past
<sil2100> So it's not really related to your silo or anything in particular
<renatu> sil2100, ok
 * kenvandine gets coffee, bbl
<sil2100> Mirv, jibel: ^ could you guys check if request https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1890 could be acceptable with the failures?
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi folks. is there something I need to do about the autopkgtests failing for my silo (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1865)
<pete-woods> I'm certain I've not broken anything, as there are no code changes in the silo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/sync-monitor). Successfully built (vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/sync-monitor)
<pete-woods> or does it just need someone with superpowers to click the button?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1894 Proposed pocket (yakkety/sync-monitor). Release pocket (vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/sync-monitor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Preparing packages
<Mirv> sil2100: jgdx: jibel: yes, yakkety + vivid green, xenial logs has "colour does not match data". I'll make that green in a couple of hours so that Unity 8 team can fix the tests in peace, but meanwhile that can be ignored
<Mirv> so only two tests fail on xenial there, both related to the color compare() issue
<jibel> Mirv, is there a bug report to track this?
<Mirv> Saviq: ^ was there a bug about these yet?
<Saviq> Mirv, we have a fix^Wworkaround
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/fixFailingColorTests/+merge/304632
<Saviq> looking into what's causing the second hunk
<Saviq> Mirv, can you upload a xenial version with ↑ directly to xenial overlay to fix this for britney asap?
<Saviq> I reported bug #1619281 btw
<ubot5> bug 1619281 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Text.color can't be compared reliably" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1619281
<Saviq> faenil, ↑
<Saviq>  wonder if it's new in Qt 5.6
<Saviq> nope, 5.4 behaves the same
<Saviq> and 5.5
<Mirv> Saviq: I was planning to land https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1893 instead. does that branch now fix both of the failing tests or just the one?
<Saviq> Mirv, both
<Saviq> Mirv, and should work across releases, so no need for the revert
<Mirv> Saviq: oh, in that case ok, I won't land the qtdeclarative revert. pushing.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/sync-monitor). PPA/bzr version mismatch (yakkety/sync-monitor)
<Mirv> nice
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
<Saviq> Mirv, I've abandoned the silo for you ;P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1893 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Successfully built
<rvr> sil2100: Hey. I think there's something fishy with turbo's custom tarball.
<rvr> sil2100: Oops, I mean, frieza's custom tarball.
<rvr> sil2100: It ships libertine-scope version 1.3, which is old. The one in the store, and in turbo, is 1.3.2.
<sil2100> hm hm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Failed to build (vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/sync-monitor, yakkety/sync-monitor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-transf
<faenil> Saviq: interesting
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Dependency wait (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (xenial/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
<Mirv> ubuntu-qa: sil2100: regarding this https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1847 - it was QAd but I didn't publish it since I didn't find it on any OTA 13 targetted lists - is this still the correct thing to do, hold on publishing it until OTA14 gates are open?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Dependency wait (xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-api)
<jibel> Mirv, if it's approved and ready to land it'd be nice to land it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Preparing packages
<jibel> and not waste work
<Mirv> jibel: ok, I was just not sure if internally you had confusion which silos to QA and whick block until OTA13 is done
<Mirv> since I know some are blocked because they are not targeted to OTA13
<jibel> Mirv, this one was targeted for 13, fixes a crash, I don't see any problem with landing it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1894 Release pocket
<Mirv> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1847 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Chroot problem (xenial/unity-scopes-api). Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Failed to build (vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/sync-monitor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/sync-monitor). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-transf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 yakkety/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/cursorConfinement
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Chroot problem (xenial/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Chroot problem (xenial/unity-scopes-api). Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Failed to build (yakkety/unity). Successfully built (yakkety/libindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 yakkety/telephony-service: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/telephony-service_0.1+16.10.20160601.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
<robru> sil2100: Mirv sorry about that unexpected traceback from lp, the fix was easy tho: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/bileto/revision/712#bileto/worker/manager.py
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 xenial/unity8: Timed out
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> robru, /var/lib/bileto/scripts/vcs.sh: 523: /var/lib/bileto/scripts/vcs.sh: do_source_name: not found
<kenvandine> robru, from https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1175/build/latest/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 /: Failed to parse changelog in /tmp/bileto/bzr-cache/lp:libqofono
<kenvandine> robru, the previous build attempt was a backtrace, something about error 412
<robru> kenvandine: do you not have a changelog in lp:libqofono?
<kenvandine> oh crud...
<kenvandine> the new branch i added must be proposed against the wrong branch :)
<kenvandine> sorry...
<robru> kenvandine: I dunno why it says "do_source_name: not found", that's absurdly incorrect, do_source_name is absolutely defined and used successfully in every single job ever. the lines before that clue you in that it's trying to read the changelog and failing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Preparing packages
<sil2100> tvoss: hey! Would you mind if I put the arm64 gps fix into my overall-arm64-xenial-yakkety packaging fixes silo?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service). PPA/bzr version mismatch (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telephony-service)
<tvoss> sil2100: nope, feel free 😀 thanks for picking it up
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 yakkety/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/cursorConfinement
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 yakkety/location-service: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~vicamo/location-service/gps-arm64. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Ready to build (vivid/location-service, xenial/location-service, yakkety/location-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
<kenvandine> rvr, how's silo 37 looking?
<rvr> kenvandine: Good so far
<rvr> kenvandine: I'm trying to break it :D
<kenvandine> lol
<kenvandine> impossible :)
 * kenvandine shouldn't challenge rvr too much :-p
<rvr> X-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
<rvr> kenvandine: He
<rvr> kenvandine: Open Gimp, create a new image, select all, copy... and crash.
<kenvandine> gimp crashes?
<rvr> Yes
<kenvandine> yeah, nothing we can do about that :/
<rvr> Is it related to copy and paste?
<kenvandine> yes... but not the pasteboard
<kenvandine> it's handling of that stuff in the container
<kenvandine> it needs improvement
<rvr> kenvandine: The question is... Is this a regression?
<kenvandine> i don't think so
<kenvandine> i've done several things in the gimp that caused it to crash
<kenvandine> not just copy
 * rvr reflashes
<kenvandine> rvr, that crashes just trying to copy to the x clipboard
<kenvandine> as far as the gimp is concerned, it's just talking to the xclipboard
<kenvandine> so it's not even talking to pasteboard
<kenvandine> libertine has a little daemon that listens to the xclipboard and relays it over to the pasteboard
<rvr> kenvandine: Aha
<kenvandine> rvr ?
<rvr> kenvandine: Aha = I understood the explation :)
<kenvandine> oh, cool :)
<rvr> explanation
<kenvandine> i thought you had another issue :-p
<kenvandine> so basically gimp is completely isolated from the pasteboard, so that crash shouldn't be related
<kenvandine> rvr, was it a large image?
<kenvandine> i tested it with a very small image
<kenvandine> and it worked
<rvr> kenvandine: No, very small, default 600x400
<kenvandine> rvr, i tested it with an icon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Preparing packages
<robru> cjwatson: https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=95179 any ideas why git would work in staging but not production? I'm not sure if it's a firewall issue or what.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Dependency wait (vivid/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-app, yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/libqofono, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Needs building (vivid/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-app, yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/libqofono, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/libqofono, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/libqofono, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
<rvr> kenvandine: Surprise
<rvr> kenvandine: It does crash without the silo
<rvr> doesn't
<rvr> kenvandine: It shouldn't, but it does
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, ^^
<kenvandine> can you think of any reason gimp would crash when copying?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Gimp crashes when copying a 640x400 image
<kenvandine> rvr, to be fair... before this silo copy didn't really work at all :)
<kenvandine> well, i guess you could paste back into gimp :)
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: rvr: No idea really:(  I would have to investigate.
<rvr> kenvandine: I can
<rvr> kenvandine: Without the silo, of course
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> just into itself
<kenvandine> not into any other app
<rvr> Right
<kenvandine> copy from libreoffice draw works
<kenvandine> it looks like it's just the gimp
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Anything in ~/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-puritine_gimp_0.0-.log when it crashes?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (xenial/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: I really don't know how pasted itself would be responsible for causing The Gimp to crash.  All pasted does is read from the X clipboard via Qt.  Unless there is some Qt issue surrounding that the affect The Gimp.
<cjwatson> robru: that just looks like that user's ~/.ssh/known_hosts needs to be taught about git.launchpad.net's host key, either by sshing to git.launchpad.net once manually and accepting the host key, or by dropping it in from the charm
<cjwatson> robru: that particular error is clearly not a firewall issue - if it were then it wouldn't get as far as that
<robru> cjwatson: git.lp uses a different ssh key than bzr does?
<robru> cjwatson: this is weird because I didn't have to add a new key in staging.
<cjwatson> robru: yes, it does.  https://help.launchpad.net/SSHFingerprints
<cjwatson> robru: maybe you tested it once by hand in staging?
<robru> cjwatson: I didn't ssh to git.lp.net, no
<robru> cjwatson: I may have 'git clone'd manually but I don't see how that would be different than what bileto is doing
<cjwatson> if you did it manually then that would have had a terminal and would have been able to prompt you for the host key
<cjwatson> and would have then remembered it
<kenvandine> rvr, i can't reproduce that crash
<kenvandine> i just created a new image, all defaults 640x400
<kenvandine> drew a little line in it
<kenvandine> select all
<kenvandine> copy
<kenvandine> no crash
<cjwatson> I don't know how you set it up for bazaar.launchpad.net; presumably back in the mists of time?
<kenvandine> rvr, and i pasted it back into a new image in the gimp
<robru> cjwatson: I don't recall being prompted. bazaar.l.n has an ssh-keyscan in the charm, yes
<cjwatson> ah, keyscan, that would do it
<cjwatson> add git.l.n to that then
<kenvandine> rvr, i was also able to paste the image i copied into libreoffice writer
<robru> cjwatson: just did, waiting for webops
<cjwatson> I can't explain why you weren't (or don't recall being) prompted, but that's what the error means :)
<rvr> kenvandine: Hmm
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: I reflashed, let me install the silo and reproduce
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1889 Ready to build
<robru> morphis: alf_: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1889 ok I believe this is ready if you want to give it a shot. I'm around to iterate on any failures you discover
<robru> maybe I'll just click build for you...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1889 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 QA Signoff: Failed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
<rvr> kenvandine: Crashes again with the reflash and the silo reinstall
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23120963/
<rvr> Have to go now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1175 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: When you are back, I think the key is you are copying a "blank" image.  If you actually do something in the image, then it works.  Not sure why this is the case at this moment, but I think it's the trigger.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 yakkety/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/cursorConfinement
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1889 Successfully built
<robru> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
<robru> now that git support has had one successful build in production, everybody has to stop what they're doing and convert all their repos to git!
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards QA trouble? ping ubuntu-qa | CI problems -> JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Xenial overlay now has Qt 5.6, rebuild u8/qtmir/qtubuntu/webbrowser/uitk silos now.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity). Successfully built (yakkety/libindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 yakkety/unity: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/systemd-unit-fixes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
<cjwatson> robru: I'd better hurry up and finish the last little bit of automatic bug linking for git MPs ...
<cjwatson> (though you can do it manually now)
<robru> cjwatson: yeah is there documentation for that? I just skip it in git
<cjwatson> robru: no docs as yet since it's not finished, but on a git MP page you'll see a "Link a bug report" option
<cjwatson> robru: or do you mean from the API end?
<robru> cjwatson: yeah I need the API to get git bugs
<dobey> doesn't bileto just read the bzr bug #s from the commits?
<cjwatson> dobey: no
<cjwatson> there's API for it
<cjwatson> robru: something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/23121360/ should work for both
<cjwatson> cf. https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#branch_merge_proposal
<dobey> i know there's API, but anyone can link a bug to a branch in LP. only the branch owner can bzr commit --fixes. that's one reason tarmac reads them from bzr metadata, rather than asking LP for them
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
<cjwatson> dobey: it's interesting you should say that because tarmac in fact uses the exact same API that bileto does
<cjwatson> tarmac/plugins/commitmessage.py:            str(bug.id) for bug in self._proposal.source_branch.linked_bugs)
<cjwatson> it's useful for people to be able to edit that information after the fact rather than having to push commits for it
<robru> cjwatson: Ooooh, nice, glad to see unified API between git and bzr. Let me know when that's live
<dobey> cjwatson: that's not the part of tarmac i was talking about; i was talking about the bug resolver plug-in
<cjwatson> robru: some weeks ago
<robru> Ah
<dobey> ie there is code in tarmac/branch.py to read the bugs from the commit metadata
<cjwatson> dobey: tarmac uses it to construct commit messages, so does bileto
<cjwatson> and this is not at all new, bileto has done it forever
<cjwatson> bileto doesn't close bugs itself (though it does happen as a result of changelog construction - but there's an opportunity to review that)
<cjwatson> anyway all that sort of thing has an audit trail and is easy to revert if something happens by accident
<cjwatson> robru: not quite all the API is unified but I think all the bits that bileto will care about are
<cjwatson> (for linked bugs)
<dobey> well i didn't write that plug-in, and it's not enabled by default. and i wasn't saying it was new in bileto. i was just saying i thought bileto was getting the revisions with bzr missing, and then reading the logs to parse out the bugs.
<dobey> i was wrong. ok.
<robru> cjwatson: well both git and bzr MPs will return a lazr collection of bugs right? Not like there's bzr bugs and git bugs
<robru> dobey: bileto parses bzr/git logs to identify authors for the commits. We query lp for linked bugs and put those in generated changelogs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 yakkety/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/cursorConfinement
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity). Successfully built (yakkety/libindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Successfully built
<cjwatson> robru: if mp is bzr-based then mp.bugs is a straight shim for mp.source_branch.linked_bugs
<cjwatson> robru: and an mp can only be one or the other, so no ambiguity
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 yakkety/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/cursorConfinement
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 yakkety/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/cursorConfinement
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
<robru> Somebody build something
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Preparing packages
<boiko> trainguards: could you please copy telepathy-qt source packages from https://launchpad.net/~boiko/+archive/ubuntu/tpqt/ to silo 24?
<robru> boiko: on it
<boiko> robru: thanks!
<robru> boiko: you're welcome! please run the diff job in a minute
<boiko> robru: cool! thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-api). Failed to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Currently building (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs building (vivid/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/qtmir, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1896 Ready to build (vivid/indicator-transfer-bute, xenial/indicator-transfer-bute, yakkety/indicator-transfer-bute). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, yakkety/indicator-transfer, yakkety/indicator-transfer-buteo)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Currently building (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 yakkety/unity: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/input-monitor-menus-scrubbing-triangolation
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 yakkety/unity: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/systemd-unit-fixes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 yakkety/unity: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/cmake-libs-prefixes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 yakkety/unity: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/unity/systemd-unit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1898 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telepathy-qt, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity). Successfully built (yakkety/libindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1898 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1896 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1898 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1896 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1885 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1898 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1898 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1898 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1891 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1891 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/telepathy-ofono)
<robru> Somebody start a new ticket and build it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1891 Proposed pocket (yakkety/messaging-app). Release pocket (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1891 Release pocket
<robru> And so it begins...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1861 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Uploading build (yakkety/appmenu-qt5)
<morphis> robru: awesome! you're my hero!
<robru> morphis: haha thanks. Sorry that took so long!
<morphis> robru: np, what long takes can only be awesome :-)
<morphis> robru: so lets get whole launchpad converted to git now
<robru> morphis: I'm afraid to look at lp code!
<morphis> robru: I meant more all development projects on launchpad which are still using bzr
<robru> morphis: oh haha, yeah I'll drop bzr support tomorrow!
<morphis> :-)
<Mirv> that should help in conversion!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1861 Diff missing
<robru> Mirv: alright I'm fading, there's been one successful ephemeral creation and one successful deletion, it's probably fine. If a PPA is found to be created wrongly it will error out, do retry a couple times before giving up but should work first time
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
<robru> Mirv: if you hit PPA size limits you need to fix it in the code, status job will revert any manual size changes made (in fact all PPAs are now 20gb, I did notice one PPA at least shrunk to that size)
<Mirv> robru: good night!
<Mirv> robru: I will eventually need over 20gb for the next Qt silo (will probably stay at landing-039 though), but then again I can also ask for it via answers.launchpad.net
<robru> Mirv: no that's what I mean if anybody changes the size of a PPA, even an old one, bileto will change it back.
<robru> I'll have to change the size in the code, hopefully you can survive one day at 20gb
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
<Mirv> robru: ah, right, well let's take care of that at some point, but there is months' time before I'll run out of it
<robru> Ok
<Mirv> robru: I'm not that fast in landing Qt 5.7 :D
<robru> Goodnight!
<Mirv> good night.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1861 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Preparing packages
<Mirv> justinmcp_: vigo: unfortunately there was another media-hub landing in between called "Add /system/lib64 to apparmor permission rules", so I needed to kick a rebuild of ticket #1823
<vigo> Mirv, Apparmor changes for arm64 frieza images?
<vigo> I already did one
<vigo> ticket #1871
<Mirv> vigo: I mean, this other media-hub landing https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 was QAd but the silo was build before #1871 landed, which means #1823 can't be landed as it would revert #1871. so a rebuild is needed and re-QA.
<vigo> Mirv, got it :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1861 Successfully built
<vigo> as soon as it is available in trello :)
<vigo> I'll take it
<Mirv> yes, great! :)
<Mirv> me / justinmcp_ / sil2100 will take it there
<sil2100> What's up?
<Mirv> sil2100: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 needed a rebuild since there was other media-hub landing that was not yet in the trunk at the build time
<Mirv> so needs reQAing too
<justinmcp_> Mirv: should I trigger now?
<justinmcp_> Mirv: nm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 QA Signoff: Approved
<Mirv> justinmcp_: I did already, right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1823 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-shell). Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Preparing packages
<Saviq> sil2100, jibel, FYI, I'm tracking bug #1618540 - we might want to add as hotfix to ota13
<ubot5> bug 1618540 in Canonical System Image "Big delay opening apps from launcher" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618540
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> rvr, did you get a chance to retest silo 37?
<rvr> kenvandine: We are on it
<kenvandine> great
<rvr> kenvandine: vigo and me will be taking a look
<rvr> (and I?)
<kenvandine> that's correct :)
 * kenvandine goes to get coffee
<vigo> rvr, great!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 yakkety/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/cursorConfinement
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/qtmir, y
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
<Mirv> justinmcp_: please do whatever smoketesting re-testing you think it's required with ticket 1823 (it's the same code, just with the previous landing also included), and select the Lander Signoff to Approved so that it gets going towards QA.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-api). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/qtmir, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir-gles,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Release pocket (vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/sync-monitor). Successfully built (yakkety/sync-monitor)
<sil2100> kenvandine: hey! How's the pasteboard silo coming
<sil2100> kenvandine: is it ready for a re-test of QA?
<sil2100> (the autopkgtests are failing again)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, 
<Saviq> sil2100, I think rvr's on it
<sil2100> Saviq: good!
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<Mirv> they shouldn't fail anymore if retried. I did click retry on them in the morning but I don't see any new logs. then again there were some mass autopkgtest failures.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1900 Failed to build (vivid/qtlocation-opensource-src). Ready to build (vivid/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/qtmir, y
<kenvandine> sil2100, it is ready for QA (besides the unity8 deps not being installable, unrelated)
<kenvandine> sil2100, rvr said he was testing it earlier this morning
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Failed to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1898 Release pocket
<rvr> sil2100: kenvandine: Yes, vigo and me are checking it. The Gimp crash is gone.
<kenvandine> :)
<Saviq> jibel, I've tracked bug #1618540 down to this ubuntu-app-launch landing a few weeks ago https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772
<ubot5> bug 1618540 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) "Big delay opening apps from launcher" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1618540
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1874 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1889 yakkety/aethercast: Failed to fetch lp:~morphis/aethercast/+git/aethercast
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1874 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1889 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service). Failed to build (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
<boiko> trainguards: any hint on how to solve this? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1841/landing-098-yakkety/excuses.html
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Failed to build (xenial/unity). Successfully built (xenial/bamf, xenial/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1880 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/qtmir, y
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Failed to build (yakkety/unity). Successfully built (yakkety/libindicator)
<Mirv> boiko: I guess adding a build dependency on upstart so that s390x wouldn't be built anymore.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
<Mirv> boiko: on a quick look (a bit hard to find) it'd seem s390x binaries in archive would already been removed, like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/s390x/qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-telephony-phonenumber0.1 , so nothing else would be needed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1896 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-transfer). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, yakkety/indicator-transfer-buteo)
<boiko> Mirv: so, just adding a build dep on upstart and that's it?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). PPA/bzr version mismatch (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/
<sil2100> boiko: that's what we do for x other projects
<sil2100> Not perfect, but does its work
<boiko> sil2100: ok, I will do that, thanks :)
<boiko> Mirv: thanks! :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1901 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1890 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libqofono, xenial/mediaplayer-app, xenial/sy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1901 Preparing packages
<tedg> Are the ephimeral PPAs enabling universe for build deps?
<tedg> robru probably ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 PPA/bzr version mismatch (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service)
<tedg> It seems like the previous PPAs had the "Ubuntu components" setting to "Use all Ubuntu components available" where the ephimerial ones do not.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1902 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1901 Dependency wait (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Uploading build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1896 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service). Failed to build (yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1901 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs building (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1902 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
<robru> tedg: oh is that wrong? It's possible that changed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, yakkety/qtm
<rvr> kenvandine: Ok. Here are my findings. Copy/pasting text from/to LibreOffice to other apps don't work. Also, I can't copy an image from webbrowser app to Gimp.
<rvr> Other tests work fine.
<kenvandine> libreoffice doesn't work?
<kenvandine> that was my primary test case :)
<kenvandine> has been working fine
<rvr> Nope, I can't copy a text from gedit to LibreOffice Writer, nor from Notes app to Writer.
<kenvandine> i never tried copying from the webbrowser-app, but i have copied from firefox
<kenvandine> i'd say it's probably an issue with webbrowser-app not trying to copy image data
<kenvandine> rvr, i just did that last night...
<rvr> kenvandine: Well, it's not working here
<kenvandine> just did it again, i typed foo in libreoffice writer, copied it and pasted in gedit
<kenvandine> then also pasted it in the gmail app
<kenvandine> hmm
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, ^^ any thoughts?
<kenvandine> well i started with libreoffice, not gedit
<kenvandine> but should be the same
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Hrrm, no idea;/
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Were these scenarios working yesterday?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1896 Successfully built (vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, yakkety/indicator-transfer, yakkety/indicator-transfer-buteo). Uploading build (xenial/indicator-transfer)
<kenvandine> it's our most basic scenario
<dobey> kenvandine, rvr: are you sure the service is running in the case where it's failing?
<rvr> I can copy/paste to gedit
<kenvandine> look at the upstart log for libreoffice
<dobey> robru: yeah, universe should be enabled for pulling in build-depends in the PPAs
<ChrisTownsend> The changes I made to fix the Gimp crash should have no bearing on text copy/pastes.
<kenvandine> ~/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-puritine_libreoffice-writer_0.0-.log
<robru> dobey: looking into fixing that right now
<ChrisTownsend> My freakin' frieza is acting up...
<kenvandine> my flo doesn't have libertine from last night... updating it
<tedg> robru: Yeah, as a build dep we should have universe.
<tedg> robru: Probably doesn't effect a lot of people though.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Failed to build (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh bfiller boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1902 Failed to build (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telephony-service)
<rvr> kenvandine: I can copy an image from firefox and Gimp to LibreOffice
<rvr> And now I could copy text from Writer to gedit o_O
<robru> tedg: dobey: Hmmm I don't see how to set that in the API
<kenvandine> rvr, after updating libertine it's still working
<kenvandine> started with gedit this time
<kenvandine> rvr, anything in that log?  ~/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-puritine_libreoffice-writer_0.0-.log
 * rvr reboots the device
<kenvandine> rvr, you could copy from LO and paste to LO right?
<rvr> kenvandine: Yes, no problem with that
<kenvandine> rvr, at least it's not a regression :)
<rvr> Argh, another reboot
 * ChrisTownsend Sees where kenvandine is going with that:)
<robru> cjwatson: question, how do I set the "ubuntu components" of a PPA? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-1900/+edit-dependencies I'm not seeing anything obvious in the API
<rvr> Unity8 has some trouble with bluetooth
<rvr> and the keyboard or the mouse
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Successfully built
<tedg> robru: Took a scan and I don't see it either.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gle
<dobey> robru: indeed. how are you adding the overlay as a dependency?
<robru> dobey: there's a method addArchiveDependency
<robru> oh that has a parameter for component
<dobey> yeah
<ChrisTownsend> Sheesh, need to reflash my frieza- keeps coming up with FileNotFoundError when trying to update Ubuntu:/
<dobey> robru: looks like you'll need to call that multiple times to add all the pockets for universe component
<robru> dobey: just tried it and it errorred saying it was already registered
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> defer to cjwatson :)
<kenvandine> rvr, anything better after a reboot?
<kenvandine> i've rebooted twice now and it's fine for me each time
<rvr> kenvandine: I was filling the bug
<rvr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1619720
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1619720 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 sometimes reboots after Bluetooth reconnect" [Undecided,New]
<rvr> But it's a shit of bug, because following those steps I can't reproduce Unity8 crash :(
<kenvandine> :/
<kenvandine> that's probably what i hit once
<rvr> But I'm sure it has to do with keyboard or mouse reconnect
<kenvandine> but only once...
<kenvandine> yeah, it crashed for me when the keyboard woke up
<kenvandine> or i turned it on
<rvr> kenvandine: Can you comment?
<kenvandine> but i've been doing that a lot lately and i haven't seen it again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1896 Successfully built
<kenvandine> sure
<rvr> At least it's not just me
<kenvandine> rvr, done
<kenvandine> i remember thinking that if i hit it again i'd file a bug, but never did
<rvr> kenvandine: Thanks
<rvr> Now, back to LibreOffice
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/gallery-app). Successfully built (vivid/gallery-app, xenial/gallery-app)
<rvr> kenvandine: Can't
<rvr> Writer -> gedit
<rvr> :-/
<kenvandine> check the logs
<kenvandine> both of the apps
<kenvandine> pastebin please
<kenvandine> or just tail one while you test it
<rvr> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124452/
<kenvandine> pasted: Empty xClipboard.  Not setting pasteboard.
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, ^^
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Which app is that log for?
<rvr> gedit
<rvr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124458/ <-- Writer
<rvr> and this is from writer to gedit
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Looks like it's getting a NULL paste from content-hub.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1885 Diff missing
<ChrisTownsend> LO looks correct, but gedit looks wrong like the request from pasted was denied by content-hub for some reason.
<kenvandine> rvr, ok... lets get some verbose logging
<kenvandine> kill the content-hub-service process
<kenvandine> then
<kenvandine> CONTENT_HUG_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 content-hub-service
<rvr> kenvandine: Ok
<kenvandine> run your test again then copy the output please
<ChrisTownsend> Grrr, just got the BT crash on my frieze
<ChrisTownsend> When my mouse was connecting.
<rvr> kenvandine: Failed to register "com.ubuntu.content.dbus.Service"
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Oh
<kenvandine> gotta kill the old process
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: It was a U8 crash, but not reboot.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: So the question now is... Is this happening just with silo 37?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Right, that's it
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I'm not running that silo yet.  Just trying to get my frieza resurrected again.
<kenvandine> rvr, when it happened to me we didn't have qtmir or unity8 in the silo
<kenvandine> it was just content-hub and libertine
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Ack
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Can you confirm the bug, please? I will scalate
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Yep
<rvr> Thanks
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: np!
<kenvandine> rvr, that will be extremely verbose :)
<rvr> kenvandine: Ok, I didn't kill the service
 * kenvandine wishes we had killall on the device
<rvr> Hmm
<rvr> Not getting any log
<kenvandine> CONTENT_HUG_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 content-hub-service
<rvr> Oh, surely it is outputting in the file
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> no file
<kenvandine> CONTENT_HUB_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 content-hub-service
<kenvandine> i said HUG... guess i needed a hug today :)
<rvr> lol
 * rvr hugs kenvandine 
<kenvandine> :)
<rvr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124605/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> rvr, more please
<kenvandine> that doesn't include the paste stuff
<rvr> That is what I get
<rvr> Let me repeat
<kenvandine> did it stop there?
<rvr> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124615/
<kenvandine> ok... it allowed the call to get the paste data
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, ^^
<ChrisTownsend> My frieza is so flaky.  Network almost always stalls:/
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: And still no paste in gedit?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1903 Preparing packages
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Nope
<kenvandine> rvr, what about text from a native app, can you paste that in gedit?
<rvr> Yes, from notes app to gedit works
<kenvandine> so it's the copy side?
<kenvandine> can you paste the text you copied in LO to notes?
<kenvandine> please get me the content-hub-service output from when you are doing the copy in LO
<ChrisTownsend> Well, LO -> gedit works fine on the my test desktop system.
<rvr> kenvandine: Nope+
<ChrisTownsend> Still can't get my Frieza working:/
<kenvandine> so it must be the copy side of it
<rvr> kenvandine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124637/
<kenvandine> that looks like it worked
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, ^^
<kenvandine> anything odd in that CreatePaste?
<kenvandine> there's a lot of stuff in that mimeData there
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: What are you copying in LO?
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Text, I did an screenshot, uploading it to trello
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: https://trello-attachments.s3.amazonaws.com/57c98abd7806815e0b63adc2/1920x1200/57da67ff14b4185bf704b0b18842f710/screenshot20160902_171556500.png
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Ok, that seems sane.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: If I can ever get my dang frieza to update, I can begin to try to reproduce.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: ubuntu-device-flash ;)
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: It's the network on this thing.  It keeps stalling, so I can't install the silo:(
<rvr> Oh
<kenvandine> rvr, no idea... that should be working
<kenvandine> and it's basically the test case i've done 1000 times in the past 2 weeks :/
<rvr> :-/
<kenvandine> you can paste back in LO right?
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Whatever the problem is, it seems content-hub is returning null when pasted asks for the latest paste.
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, but only for content that was copied from LO
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Right, likes it being dropped for some reason.
<kenvandine> notes->gedit worked for him
<rvr> kenvandine: Nope, I can't copy from gedit to Writer
<kenvandine> maybe something with that mimeData
<kenvandine> rvr, but you can copy from gedit to other apps and other apps to gedit?
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: I wonder if there is too much mimeData.  It's localized.
<ChrisTownsend> Ima bout to throw this frieza out the window!
<kenvandine> rvr, the only thing i can think of is different lang
<rvr> Yes, from notes to gedit, and from gedit to e.g. firefox
 * kenvandine changes
<ChrisTownsend> Ok, finally updates.  Starting to try to reproduce...
<ChrisTownsend> Well, it doesn't work for me either:/
<kenvandine> rvr, switched to es_ES.UTF-8
<kenvandine> still works fine :/
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, ^^
<rvr> :-/
<kenvandine> rvr, well it's a bug somewhere, but it's not a regression :)
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, any chance it could have something todo with his container?
<kenvandine> rvr, which device?
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Not sure.
<tedg> Seems like the citrain tool can't take 1901 as a silo number.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Successfully built
<tedg> Is there a trick/fix to use the higher numbers?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1901 Successfully built
<kenvandine> rvr, i guess you are running on a device with puritine, or the log paths wouldn't have worked
<tedg> Looks like Kaleo's app is the same.
<tedg> robru: Is there a recommended way to install from an ephimeral ppa?
<ChrisTownsend> Actually, it is working for me.  LO to Gedit works.
<robru> tedg: oh, heh, no. let me fix that tool
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: rvr: ^^^^
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, i'm really not surprised, we've tested that scenario so much...
<rvr> kenvandine: This is a fresh flash + silo 37
<kenvandine> but why isn't it working for rvr!
<tedg> robru: Ah, it's becasue it only allows 3 digits
<robru> tedg: if you're in a hurry you could probably just hack the script
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Yeah, he's the one that counts:)
<kenvandine> indeed
<tedg> robru: I am and I did :-)
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Did it begin working at some point or what?
<kenvandine> rvr, yeah, i was mostly wondering if you had puritine pre-installed or if you had created the libertine container yourself
<kenvandine> i guess it's on your device already
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hmm, I exited LO and started it again and it worked.
<rvr> kenvandine: The only weird thing that I did was to install libubuntu-app-launch2 to get Desktop apps scope working
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: The first time, I'm not really sure what happened.  Almost seemed like pasted wasn't running or something as I didn't see a single message from pasted in the log.
<kenvandine> rvr, you had to do that? i thought that was fixed already
<tedg> robru: Not sure which version Kaleo uses, but he'll need to update his app as well.
<kenvandine> well if it's working in gedit, it should be working in LO....
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Hmm, that is interesting.
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, the scope was fixed  for UAL3 right?
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Can you think of any way the version of libubuntu-app-launch2 from the Vivid archive would cause problems?
<rvr> sil2100: ^
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> nothing in the stack we depend on is linked to it
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: It's been fixed, but it's not in the image yet as the custom tarball is under testing.
<kenvandine> and if it works in gedit with that installed
<kenvandine> it would work in LO
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Failed to understand "https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity-system-compositor/default-wallpaper/+merge/303839". Is it a merge?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
<robru> kenvandine: how do I rename a binary package? Replaces, Breaks, and Conflicts?
<kenvandine> rvr, since it works for you everywhere but LO, and it's not a regression... can we land this and track that bug separately?
<kenvandine> robru, Breaks, Replaces
<kenvandine> robru, i think is all you need
<kenvandine> rvr, and we'll keep trying to reproduce that
<rvr> kenvandine: There is no crash and it improves the experience, so to me it's ok
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Is this the full log for LO? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124458/
<kenvandine> rvr, great
<kenvandine> rvr, can you please file a bug for this?
<rvr> kenvandine: In which project?
<kenvandine> just thinking about that
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, what do you think?
<kenvandine> we see the calls to the hub
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: kenvandine: libertine for now
<kenvandine> ok
<rvr> Ack
<kenvandine> we can mark it as affects content-hub if needed
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: In that log, it's missing this entry: "pasted: Setting persistentSurfaceId"
<kenvandine> ah... that's interesting
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Which means the we might get rejected when asking for a paste.
<kenvandine> rvr, please attach the full libreoffice log to the bug
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: I'm thinking we might be dealing with a race.
<kenvandine> well it's a lead...
<cjwatson> robru: that's equivalent to the entry in archive.dependencies corresponding to the primary archive; IIRC to set it on the API you need to do addArchiveDependency/removeArchiveDependency
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: yep
<cjwatson> the UI is shaped a bit differently ...
<robru> cjwatson: you mean remove the existing one and then re-add it with component='universe'?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1904 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1904 Preparing packages
<rvr> kenvandine: Which log? All the pastebins?
<cjwatson> robru: it doesn't feel very satisfactory, but I think that's what you have to do at the moment
<rvr> kenvandine: or .cache/upstart/... ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1904 yakkety/phablet-tools: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/phablet-tools/support-ephemeral-ppas. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Just the full LO upstart log when the issue occurs.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Ok
<kenvandine> ~/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-puritine_libreoffice-writer_0.0-.log
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: I do think I saw it as well the first time based on your log and my log.
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: But I can relax a bit since it's being approved:)
<cjwatson> robru: isn't "use all Ubuntu components available" the default though?
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Thanks for testing this!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1904 Preparing packages
<robru> cjwatson: apparently not?
<kenvandine> rvr, and thanks for the bug report!
<cjwatson> robru: example?
<robru> cjwatson: brand new: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-1904/+edit-dependencies
<rvr> kenvandine: You're welcome!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1903 Successfully built
<cjwatson> robru: mm, you're doing stuff with addArchiveDependency though.  I just created https://qastaging.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/+archive/ubuntu/test-for-robru - not sure if you can see its +edit-dependencies, but it defaults to "use all Ubuntu components available"
<robru> cjwatson:         ppa.addArchiveDependency(dependency=self.overlay, pocket='Release')
<robru>         ppa.addArchiveDependency(dependency=ubuntu, pocket='Proposed')
<cjwatson> indeed
<kenvandine> rvr, were you in windowed mode?
<cjwatson> so try component='multiverse' on the last one of those?
<robru> cjwatson: ok, thanks
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23124826/ I mean
<rvr> kenvandine: Yes
<kenvandine> ChrisTownsend, ^^ another data point
<robru> cjwatson: right I'll try that, thanks
<ChrisTownsend> kenvandine: Yep
<kenvandine> rvr, we have a theory :)
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Thanks for the bug report and I'll look into it a hopefully have a fix for the next OTA.
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: You're welcome
<rvr> I'm performing some exploratory tests and will approve the silo after that
<kenvandine> rvr, ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8)
<robru> wew, publisher is slow today
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 QA Signoff: Ready
<robru> kenvandine: tedg: if either of you get a sec can you grab this script: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~robru/phablet-tools/support-ephemeral-ppas/view/head:/bileto and confirm it successfully installs 4-digit PPAs?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1904 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, 
<pmcgowan> jibel, rvr can we unblock the turbo tarball or is it already in
<rvr> pmcgowan: I couldn't contact with penk, and there are quite visible untranslated strings.
<rvr> pmcgowan: Do you want to unblock?
<pmcgowan> rvr, we discussed earlier and most users will have a populated scope as on m10, for others the scope is not favorited
<pmcgowan> so its not a likely thing atm
<rvr> pmcgowan: Ok
<rvr> kenvandine: Silo 37 approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 QA Signoff: Approved
<kenvandine> rvr, woot
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Publishing packages
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, that wasnt so hard :)
<kenvandine> roflao
<kenvandine> would have been much easier if autopkgtests didn't always fail :/
<sil2100> Wooo \o/
<tedg> robru: Works for me
<robru> yay
<robru> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-staging-area/+archive/ubuntu/landing-1216/+edit-dependencies ok looks good, thanks
<cjwatson> Great
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Release pocket (vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity8, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8). Successfully built (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Preparing packages
<robru> Man the pace of tickets is really slow, I was hoping for more ephemerals by now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service). Failed to build (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1904 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1839 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1841 Failed to build (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1904 Successfully built
<robru> kenvandine ol buddy! Can you ack and publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1904 please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1904 Preparing packages
<robru> kenvandine: after this quick rebuild ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1892 QA Signoff: Approved
<kenvandine> robru, sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub)
<robru> kenvandine: ok please publish
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1904 Successfully built
<kenvandine> robru, not going to let me, says qa required
<robru> kenvandine: the publisher doesn't block on that
<robru> does it? i can't remember now
<robru> i don't think so
<kenvandine> i've seen it fail before
<kenvandine> package rename...
<kenvandine> it'll need an ack from an archive admin to let the new binary in
<kenvandine> robru, i need to run... don't want to publish this without time to properly review the packaging
<kenvandine> sorry
<robru> kenvandine: you eod?
<kenvandine> got a kid i need to pick up in 20 minutes
<kenvandine> i'll be back later :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-composito
<robru> kenvandine: ok please publish later then
<kenvandine> ok
<sil2100> Is it ready?
<sil2100> Let me pick it up then
<sil2100> hmm, seb128 once said we don't need a pre-binNEW review from archive-admins as the packages don't bypass the binNEW queue, but not sure if that's enough to skip it
<sil2100> slangasek is out today on holidays
<sil2100> jdstrand: hey! You're an archive-admin, right? ;)
<sil2100> robru: usually if we want to declare a package conflict that's unversioned, we generally use Conflicts, Breaks is usually what we use with version numbers
<sil2100> Not too many archive admins available around at this hour today
<robru> not even 2PM. harumphf!
<sil2100> Slackers!
<sil2100> I mean, most of them are just on holidays ;p Adam and Steve for instance
<robru> sil2100: so, are you nacking my packages? I read the official debian docs and it said to use provides
<robru> but I don't understand the semantics of those fields really.
<cjwatson> you normally want Conflicts+Replaces for this sort of thing, plus Provides if other packages might be depending on the name that's going away
<cjwatson> (this sort of thing> complete package replacement, that is)
<robru> cjwatson: I have breaks, provides, replaces. how is conflicts different than breaks?
<cjwatson> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s7.6.2
<cjwatson> conflicts prevents existence on the system at the same time, breaks merely prevents the two being configured at the same time
<cjwatson> so technically breaks for this can have somewhat weird results
<robru> ah, ok I'll fix it
<cjwatson> conflicts is to breaks as pre-depends is to depends, but that may be too abstract a way to look at it :)
<cjwatson> (not to mention possibly misleading ...)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1904 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1904 Successfully built
<robru> sil2100: ok ack pls ^
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Ok, looks ok to me, and since it's a minor thing (and will go to binNEW is seb was right) - publishing
<sil2100> (besides, possibly cjwatson also took a look at it already)
<sil2100> robru: publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1904 Publishing packages
<robru> sil2100 thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1904 Publish failed: Bad merges
<robru> sil2100: please publish again
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> Ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1904 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1833 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1904 Release pocket (vivid/phablet-tools, xenial/phablet-tools). Successfully built (yakkety/phablet-tools)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1872 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 yakkety/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/cursorConfinement
<robru> kenvandine: publisher is broken, can you manually copy 1904 to yakkety?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1904 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/phablet-tools). Release pocket (vivid/phablet-tools, xenial/phablet-tools)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Failed to build (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-composito
<sil2100> robru: let me copy that quickly then
<sil2100> Before going to sleep
<robru> sil2100: nah it's fixed now, get some sleep!
<sil2100> Oh, sweet!
<sil2100> Ok, goodnight o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1905 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1904 Proposed pocket (yakkety/phablet-tools). Release pocket (vivid/phablet-tools, xenial/phablet-tools)
<robru> yay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/sync-monitor). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libqofono, xenial/mediaplayer-app, xen
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Proposed pocket (yakkety/sync-monitor). Release pocket (vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/sync-monitor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1904 QA Signoff: Ready
<jbicha> robru: if this worth completing or should I just abandon it? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1905 since doko pushed directly to yakkety w/o using the train
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1905 Uploading build
<robru> jbicha: if it's in distro already please abandon but prepare a merge with doko's exact changes so developers can merge that easily
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1905 Successfully built
<jbicha> robru: ok now what do I do with it? https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/compiz/protobuf-rebuild/+merge/304837
<robru> jbicha: oh sorry didn't realize it's a no-change
<jbicha> abandon the merge too and just don't worry about it?
<robru> jbicha: you can just delete that. If it was meaty I'd get you to find somebody to commit direct to trunk
<jbicha> ok, np
<robru> jbicha: yeah, bileto will ignore it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1870 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1904 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/sync-monitor). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libqofono, xenial/mediaplayer-app, xenial/sync-m
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1901 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (xenial/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (xenial/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (xenial/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (xenial/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1860 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1861 Failed to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (yakkety/appmenu-qt5, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1861 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1677 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1889 yakkety/aethercast: Failed to fetch lp:aethercast
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1889 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1843 UNAPPROVED queue
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2899 Pending binary packages (artful/mozjs52). Proposed pocket (artful/gjs, artful/libsecret)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2899 Diff missing (artful/mozjs52). Proposed pocket (artful/gjs, artful/libsecret)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2923 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2923 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2916 Failed to build (artful/gnome-shell). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (artful/budgie-desktop). Successfully built (artful/gnome-shell-extensions, artful/mutter)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Currently building (artful/compiz). Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/indicator-datetime, artful/indicator-sound)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz, artful/indicator-datetime, artful/indicator-sound)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 zesty/autopkgtest: Failed to commit https://git.launchpad.net/~tdaitx/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 zesty/autopkgtest: Failed to commit https://git.launchpad.net/~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Failed to build (xenial/autopkgtest, zesty/autopkgtest). Ready to build (yakkety/autopkgtest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Failed to build (xenial/autopkgtest, zesty/autopkgtest). Ready to build (yakkety/autopkgtest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Pending binary packages (xenial/autopkgtest, zesty/autopkgtest). Ready to build (yakkety/autopkgtest)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2925 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2925 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2925 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2803 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2883 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2926 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2927 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2927 artful/indicator-session: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/indicator-session/lp1600502-fix-icon-install. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2927 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2926 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2928 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2927 Destination version missing from changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2927 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2927 Publish failed: Destination version missing from changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2927 Destination version missing from changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2928 Failed to build (artful/indicator-datetime). Pending binary packages (artful/indicator-power, artful/indicator-sound)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Currently building (artful/compiz). Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2928 Failed to build (artful/indicator-datetime). Successfully built (artful/indicator-power, artful/indicator-sound)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Pending binary packages (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2929 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2929 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2929 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2928 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2928 Failed to build (artful/indicator-datetime). Successfully built (artful/indicator-power, artful/indicator-sound)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2929 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2918 Diff missing (artful/qemu). Pending binary packages (artful/ipxe)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2918 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2928 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2928 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2916 Failed to build (artful/gnome-shell). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (artful/budgie-desktop). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/mutter). Successfully built (artful/gnome-shell-extensions)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2916 Failed to build (artful/gnome-shell). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/budgie-desktop, artful/mutter). Successfully built (artful/gnome-shell-extensions)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 /: Failed to update local lp:~tdaitx-bileto/autopkgtest/+git/autopkgtest cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2930 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2930 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-30
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2930 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2930 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2930 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2918 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2918 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2918 Proposed pocket (artful/qemu). Successfully built (artful/ipxe)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2931 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2918 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2906 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2907 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2918 Proposed pocket (artful/qemu). Release pocket (artful/ipxe)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2932 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2933 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2931 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2934 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2932 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2932 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2933 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2932 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2933 Ready to build (xenial/postgresql-9.6, yakkety/postgresql-9.5, yakkety/postgresql-9.6, zesty/postgresql-9.5). Successfully built (xenial/postgresql-9.5, zesty/postgresql-9.6)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2934 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2935 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2930 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2935 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2935 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2930 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2930 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2917 REJECTED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2917 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2921 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2924 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2930 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2930 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2916 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/budgie-desktop, artful/gnome-shell, artful/mutter). Successfully built (artful/gnome-shell-extensions)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2930 Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2916 Failed to build (artful/gnome-shell). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/budgie-desktop, artful/mutter). Successfully built (artful/gnome-shell-extensions)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2899 Diff missing (artful/mozjs52). Proposed pocket (artful/libsecret). Release pocket (artful/gjs)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2930 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2930 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-31
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tdaitx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2930 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2916 Failed to build (artful/gnome-shell). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/budgie-desktop, artful/gnome-shell-extensions, artful/mutter)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2899 Diff missing (artful/mozjs52). Release pocket (artful/gjs, artful/libsecret)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2935 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2935 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2936 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2936 Diff missing (xenial/virt-manager, zesty/virt-manager). Ready to build (yakkety/virt-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2935 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2916 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2937 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2938 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2937 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2937 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2938 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2938 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2899 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2916 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2939 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2940 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2939 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2940 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2917 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2934 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2940 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2939 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-01
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2941 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2942 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2942 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2942 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2942 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2942 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2942 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2942 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Currently building (artful/compiz, artful/nux). Failed to build (artful/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Currently building (artful/nux). Failed to build (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2939 Diff missing (artful/gnome-builder). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/libdazzle)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2942 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2942 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2928 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2928 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2928 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2939 Diff missing (artful/gnome-builder). Failed to build (artful/clutter-1.0). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/libdazzle)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2940 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2918 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Pending binary packages (eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/gnome-initial-setup, eoan/gnome-phone-manager). Successfully built (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3789 Proposed pocket (eoan/iptables). Successfully built (eoan/systemd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Proposed pocket (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Proposed pocket (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/cheese). Proposed pocket (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3789 Proposed pocket (eoan/iptables). Successfully built (eoan/systemd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3793 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/cheese). Proposed pocket (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/cheese). Proposed pocket (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-contro
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3768 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/firewalld, eoan/iptables). Release pocket (eoan/keepalived, eoan/miniupnpd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3789 Release pocket (eoan/iptables). Successfully built (eoan/systemd)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3444 Destination version missing from changelog (eoan/unity). Ready to build (/:, eoan/Failed, eoan/cache., eoan/local, eoan/lp:unity, eoan/to, eoan/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/cheese). Release pocket (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gn
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Dependency wait (bionic/ceph). Ready to build (bionic/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3794 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3789 Ready to build (eoan/iptables). Successfully built (eoan/systemd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3794 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- coreycb, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3794 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese). Release pocket (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gn
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Diff missing (bionic/ceph). Ready to build (bionic/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Diff missing (bionic/ceph). Ready to build (bionic/dpdk, bionic/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/ceph). Ready to build (bionic/dpdk, bionic/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Failed to build (bionic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/ceph). Ready to build (bionic/dpdk)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/libreoffice). Release pocket (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-29
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/libreoffice). Release pocket (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/libreoffice). Release pocket (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/eog, eoan/evince, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/folks, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-books, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnom
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4213 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4220 Pending binary packages (focal/postgresql-common). Successfully built (focal/postgresql-12)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4220 Diff missing (focal/postgresql-common). Successfully built (focal/postgresql-12)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4220 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4220 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Dependency wait (groovy/gjs). Diff missing (groovy/mozjs78). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/meson). Ready to build (groovy/icu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4222 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4222 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4213 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4184 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4213 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4213 Dependency wait
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4226 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4213 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4226 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4218 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4219 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4220 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/postgresql-common). Successfully built (focal/postgresql-12)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4220 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (focal/postgresql-12). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (focal/postgresql-common)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4213 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4227 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4227 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4055 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4227 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4227 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4227 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4044 Ready to build (groovy/hello). Successfully built (groovy/iptables, groovy/sshguard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Failed to build (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/google-compute-engine-oslogin, groovy/google-guest-agent, groovy/google-osconfig-agent). Successfully built (groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-google-grpc, groovy/golang-goprotobuf)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4226 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Currently building (groovy/akonadi, groovy/kimap, groovy/kitinerary, groovy/kpimtextedit, groovy/kpkpass, groovy/libkf5grantleetheme, groovy/libkf5gravatar, groovy/libkf5incidenceeditor, groovy/libkf5ksieve). Dependency wait (groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kalarmcal, groovy/kcalutils, groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/kdepim-runtime, groovy/kf5-messagelib, groovy/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Currently building (groovy/akonadi, groovy/kcalutils, groovy/kleopatra, groovy/libkf5libkleo, groovy/libkgapi). Dependency wait (groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kalarmcal, groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/kdepim-runtime, groovy/kf5-messagelib, groovy/kmail, groovy/kmail-account-wizard, groovy/kmailtransport, groovy/knotes, groovy/kopete, groovy/korganizer, groovy/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Chroot problem (groovy/kcalutils). Currently building (groovy/akonadi, groovy/kleopatra, groovy/ksmtp, groovy/libkf5libkleo). Dependency wait (groovy/akonadi-contacts, groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kalarmcal, groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/kdepim-runtime, groovy/kf5-messagelib, groovy/kmail, groovy/kmail-account-wizard, groovy/kmailtransport, groovy/knotes, gr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Chroot problem (groovy/kcalutils). Currently building (groovy/akonadi, groovy/kopete). Dependency wait (groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kalarmcal, groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/kdepim-runtime, groovy/kf5-messagelib, groovy/kmail, groovy/kmail-account-wizard, groovy/kmailtransport, groovy/knotes, groovy/korganizer, groovy/libkf5gravatar, groovy/libkf5libkdepim, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Currently building (groovy/akonadi, groovy/kcalutils, groovy/kleopatra, groovy/kopete). Dependency wait (groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kalarmcal, groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/kdepim-runtime, groovy/kf5-messagelib, groovy/kmail-account-wizard, groovy/kmailtransport, groovy/knotes, groovy/korganizer, groovy/libkf5gravatar, groovy/libkf5mailimporter, groovy/libkf5pimcommon). Diff m
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4229 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4230 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Currently building (groovy/akonadi, groovy/kleopatra, groovy/kopete). Dependency wait (groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kalarmcal, groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/kdepim-runtime, groovy/kf5-messagelib, groovy/kmail, groovy/kmail-account-wizard, groovy/kmailtransport, groovy/knotes, groovy/korganizer, groovy/libkf5gravatar, groovy/libkf5mailimporter, groovy/libkf5p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4229 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Currently building (groovy/akonadi, groovy/kleopatra, groovy/kopete). Dependency wait (groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kalarmcal, groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/kdepim-runtime, groovy/kf5-messagelib, groovy/kmail, groovy/kmail-account-wizard, groovy/kmailtransport, groovy/knotes, groovy/korganizer, groovy/libkf5gravatar, groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Diff missing 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Currently building (groovy/akonadi, groovy/kopete, groovy/libkf5ksieve). Dependency wait (groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kalarmcal, groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/kdepim-runtime, groovy/kf5-messagelib, groovy/kmail, groovy/kmail-account-wizard, groovy/kmailtransport, groovy/knotes, groovy/korganizer, groovy/libkf5gravatar, groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Diff missi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4229 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Currently building (groovy/akonadi, groovy/kopete). Dependency wait (groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kalarmcal, groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/kdepim-runtime, groovy/kf5-messagelib, groovy/kmail, groovy/kmail-account-wizard, groovy/kmailtransport, groovy/knotes, groovy/korganizer, groovy/libkf5gravatar, groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi-ca
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Currently building (groovy/akonadi, groovy/kopete). Dependency wait (groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kalarmcal, groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/kdepim-runtime, groovy/kf5-messagelib, groovy/kmail, groovy/kmail-account-wizard, groovy/kmailtransport, groovy/knotes, groovy/korganizer, groovy/libkf5gravatar, groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi-ca
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Currently building (groovy/akonadi, groovy/kalarmcal, groovy/kopete). Dependency wait (groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/kdepim-runtime, groovy/kf5-messagelib, groovy/kmail, groovy/kmail-account-wizard, groovy/kmailtransport, groovy/knotes, groovy/korganizer, groovy/libkf5gravatar, groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi-ca
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Currently building (groovy/akonadi). Dependency wait (groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/kf5-messagelib, groovy/kmail, groovy/kmail-account-wizard, groovy/kmailtransport, groovy/knotes, groovy/korganizer, groovy/libkf5gravatar, groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi-calendar, groovy/akonadi-calendar-tools, groovy/akonadi-co
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Currently building (groovy/akonadi, groovy/kdepim-runtime). Dependency wait (groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/kf5-messagelib, groovy/kmail, groovy/kmail-account-wizard, groovy/kmailtransport, groovy/knotes, groovy/korganizer, groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi-calendar, groovy/akonadi-calendar-tools, groovy/akonadi-co
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Currently building (groovy/kdepim-runtime, groovy/libkf5calendarsupport). Dependency wait (groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/kf5-messagelib, groovy/kmail, groovy/kmail-account-wizard, groovy/kmailtransport, groovy/knotes, groovy/korganizer, groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi, groovy/akonadi-calendar, groovy/akonadi-cal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Currently building (groovy/kdepim-runtime, groovy/kf5-messagelib). Dependency wait (groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/kmail, groovy/kmail-account-wizard, groovy/kmailtransport, groovy/knotes, groovy/korganizer, groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi-calendar, groovy/akonadi-calendar-tools, groovy/akonadi-contacts, groovy/a
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4230 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Currently building (groovy/kf5-messagelib, groovy/kmail). Dependency wait (groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/kmail-account-wizard, groovy/kmailtransport, groovy/korganizer, groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi, groovy/akonadi-calendar, groovy/akonadi-calendar-tools, groovy/akonadi-contacts, groovy/akonadi-import-wizard, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Currently building (groovy/libkf5eventviews, groovy/libkf5mailcommon). Dependency wait (groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/kmail, groovy/kmail-account-wizard, groovy/kmailtransport, groovy/korganizer, groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi, groovy/akonadi-calendar, groovy/akonadi-calendar-tools, groovy/akonadi-contacts, gro
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Dependency wait (groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/kmail, groovy/kmail-account-wizard, groovy/kmailtransport, groovy/korganizer, groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi, groovy/akonadi-calendar, groovy/akonadi-calendar-tools, groovy/akonadi-contacts, groovy/akonadi-import-wizard, groovy/akonadi-mime, groovy/akonadi-search, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Dependency wait (groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/kmail, groovy/kmailtransport, groovy/korganizer, groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi, groovy/akonadi-calendar, groovy/akonadi-calendar-tools, groovy/akonadi-contacts, groovy/akonadi-import-wizard, groovy/akonadi-mime, groovy/akonadi-notes, groovy/akonadi-search, groovy/akonadiconsole, groovy/akregator, groov
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Dependency wait (groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/kmailtransport, groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi, groovy/akonadi-calendar, groovy/akonadi-calendar-tools, groovy/akonadi-contacts, groovy/akonadi-import-wizard, groovy/akonadi-mime, groovy/akonadi-notes, groovy/akonadi-search, groovy/akonadiconsole, groovy/akregator, groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Dependency wait (groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/kmailtransport, groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi, groovy/akonadi-calendar, groovy/akonadi-calendar-tools, groovy/akonadi-contacts, groovy/akonadi-import-wizard, groovy/akonadi-mime, groovy/akonadi-notes, groovy/akonadiconsole, groovy/akregator, groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kalarmcal, groovy/kcalutils, groovy/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Dependency wait (groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi, groovy/akonadi-calendar, groovy/akonadi-calendar-tools, groovy/akonadi-import-wizard, groovy/akonadi-mime, groovy/akonadi-notes, groovy/akonadi-search, groovy/akonadiconsole, groovy/akregator, groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kalarmcal, groovy/kcalutils, groovy/kdav
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Dependency wait (groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi, groovy/akonadi-calendar, groovy/akonadi-calendar-tools, groovy/akonadi-contacts, groovy/akonadi-import-wizard, groovy/akonadi-mime, groovy/akonadi-notes, groovy/akonadi-search, groovy/akonadiconsole, groovy/akregator, groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kalarmcal, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4183 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Dependency wait (groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi, groovy/akonadi-calendar, groovy/akonadi-calendar-tools, groovy/akonadi-contacts, groovy/akonadi-import-wizard, groovy/akonadi-mime, groovy/akonadi-notes, groovy/akonadi-search, groovy/akonadiconsole, groovy/akregator, groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kalarmcal, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Dependency wait (groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi, groovy/akonadi-calendar, groovy/akonadi-calendar-tools, groovy/akonadi-contacts, groovy/akonadi-import-wizard, groovy/akonadi-mime, groovy/akonadi-notes, groovy/akonadi-search, groovy/akonadiconsole, groovy/akregator, groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kalarmcal, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4227 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Dependency wait (groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Diff missing (groovy/akonadi, groovy/akonadi-calendar, groovy/akonadi-calendar-tools, groovy/akonadi-contacts, groovy/akonadi-import-wizard, groovy/akonadi-mime, groovy/akonadi-notes, groovy/akonadi-search, groovy/akonadiconsole, groovy/akregator, groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kalarmcal, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4230 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4213 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4213 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4231 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4213 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4231 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4229 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Dependency wait (groovy/kdepim-addons, groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Successfully built (groovy/akonadi, groovy/akonadi-calendar, groovy/akonadi-calendar-tools, groovy/akonadi-contacts, groovy/akonadi-import-wizard, groovy/akonadi-mime, groovy/akonadi-notes, groovy/akonadi-search, groovy/akonadiconsole, groovy/akregator, groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kalarmcal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Dependency wait (groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Pending binary packages (groovy/akonadi-calendar). Successfully built (groovy/akonadi, groovy/akonadi-calendar-tools, groovy/akonadi-contacts, groovy/akonadi-import-wizard, groovy/akonadi-mime, groovy/akonadi-notes, groovy/akonadi-search, groovy/akonadiconsole, groovy/akregator, groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kalar
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Dependency wait (groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Successfully built (groovy/akonadi, groovy/akonadi-calendar, groovy/akonadi-calendar-tools, groovy/akonadi-contacts, groovy/akonadi-import-wizard, groovy/akonadi-mime, groovy/akonadi-notes, groovy/akonadi-search, groovy/akonadiconsole, groovy/akregator, groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kalarmcal, groovy/kcalutils, gr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Dependency wait (groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Pending binary packages (groovy/akonadi-calendar). Successfully built (groovy/akonadi, groovy/akonadi-calendar-tools, groovy/akonadi-contacts, groovy/akonadi-import-wizard, groovy/akonadi-mime, groovy/akonadi-notes, groovy/akonadi-search, groovy/akonadiconsole, groovy/akregator, groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kalar
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Dependency wait (groovy/libkf5mailimporter). Successfully built (groovy/akonadi, groovy/akonadi-calendar, groovy/akonadi-calendar-tools, groovy/akonadi-contacts, groovy/akonadi-import-wizard, groovy/akonadi-mime, groovy/akonadi-notes, groovy/akonadi-search, groovy/akonadiconsole, groovy/akregator, groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kalarmcal, groovy/kcalutils, gr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4232 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4232 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4232 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Proposed pocket (groovy/akonadi-calendar-tools, groovy/akonadi-import-wizard, groovy/akonadiconsole, groovy/akregator, groovy/grantlee-editor, groovy/kaddressbook, groovy/kalarm, groovy/kdav, groovy/kdepim-runtime, groovy/kf5-kdepim-apps-libs, groovy/kf5-messagelib, groovy/kmail, groovy/kmail-account-wizard, groovy/knotes, groovy/kontact, groovy/korganizer, groovy/libkf5calendarsupport, groovy/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4233 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4228 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4234 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4213 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4234 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4234 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3971 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3971 Chroot problem (focal/pglogical-ticker). Successfully built (focal/cstore-fdw, focal/pg-fact-loader, focal/pglogical)
